# Traxxas Elec. Stampede? #2



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Just figured maybe it's time to start this thread fresh to help keep things current. There is still a lot of good info in the old thread, so you can find it here if you want to read some of the older messages ---> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=28483


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

And Hankie starts us a new home???


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Fresh it is.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

As I was saying, 

Chris I was thinking about UPS at this end. Things take a rough ride... tossed on and off the DC3 airplane, bounched down the dusty road and then tossed onto our cement loading dock. I'm sure the truck could take it but all the other stuff would have a hard ride unless packed very well. Just thought you should know.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Without a doubt the support equipment could take a beating, shaking about in a box. Certainly wouldn't be nicely sorted when it arrived! The truck though? Somehow I doubt that even UPS could do more to the trucks than we do though :devil: . I will have to get an idea of how much a package would weigh and find out what it might cost to ship. I was thinking about it and you could break it/them down pretty small. Not that four Clod tires will ever be small but relatively compact as compared with a truck itself. just a few screws and nuts and the whole thing is in three smaller pieces.

Thanks Hank! I like our new home.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Just checked the end of the last thread...

Bill, glad the AM2K's helped! I had no doubt they would. The stock tires are very rigid and just don't do a great job on most surfaces. (unless you want to do donuts on wet pavement, I guess).

It does not neccesarily mean round trip in that in the same way I could carry them with me on the way out, I could reverse the process. I am thinking that a medium/large Rubbermaid container, strapped shut with something reusable might be the way to go. That way plane type people could open it, inspect it and reseal it, it would get there with me and I could insure it for a zillion dollars in case they crush it!!! That's one thing that always bugs me. They can charge me $100 each way to transport my bike but theymake me sign a damage waver saying it is not their fault if they wreck it. Go figure.


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

hankster said:


> Just figured maybe it's time to start this thread fresh to help keep things current. There is still a lot of good info in the old thread, so you can find it here if you want to read some of the older messages ---> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=28483


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH...... you scared the HECK OUTTA ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

-Tone


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Whatchu referring to tone? His Picture?? You think that's scary, you should see him in person!!! :lol:


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

tommckay said:


> Whatchu referring to tone? His Picture?? You think that's scary, you should see him in person!!! :lol:


i'd never even thought of the pic.... rofl... yeah, i guess that is scary too.... 
i was referring to the NEW THREAD!!!!! i was SHOCKED and AMAZED when i saw it... i thought the original was lost....

-Tone


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

:freak: :drunk: :hat: new thread paaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrtaaaayyyy!!!!

-Tone


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Chris I would think FedEx or UPS would be easier/cheaper if you really want to do it. Besides they let you insure it for a zillion dollars too!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Just checked on the UPS page and if I send a 25 lb package on a Monday, they "guarantee" delivery by the end of Friday. $32. Not bad at all. The problem is with their "guarantee". If they don't get it there, then it is Monday that it arrives and that is late in the visit. To do the 3 day thing, the price doubles!:freak:. And that gets it there on Thursday.


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

ChrisHarris said:


> Just checked on the UPS page and if I send a 25 lb package on a Monday, they "guarantee" delivery by the end of Friday. $32. Not bad at all. The problem is with their "guarantee". If they don't get it there, then it is Monday that it arrives and that is late in the visit. To do the 3 day thing, the price doubles!:freak:. And that gets it there on Thursday.


Damn them guys in Brown.... but 64 bux isnt that BAD, AND IT'LL BE INSURED TOO BOOT.... but whateva... 

-Tone


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I dunno, Brown's guarantee is usually pretty solid. The only reason it would be late would be because of uncontrollable circumstances like Mother Nature some stupid terrorism threat. I'd do it!

Besides, it will get Bill to stop neglecting his trucks in favor of the wing!


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

tommckay said:


> I dunno, Brown's guarantee is usually pretty solid. The only reason it would be late would be because of uncontrollable circumstances like Mother Nature some stupid terrorism threat. I'd do it!
> 
> Besides, it will get Bill to stop neglecting his trucks in favor of the wing!


i've personally never had an issue w/ brown.....

-Tone


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well, generally I don't have a problem with brown either but they have totalled a couple packages (bikes) and they have been a day late on more than one occasion. Because of the timing, one day makes it worthless. I will have to do a trial packing and see just what a clod and a Pede with the assorted needed goodies would weigh. The 25 lbs was totally arbitrary.

I also don't really have an issue with taking the stuff checked on a plane. Just as long as I have room at the other end to carry it away!


----------



## nascarfan (Jan 22, 2004)

Hello all, It's been a while. I like the new place!!! I'm a little late but clod chassis looks awsome Chris I wish I could biuld something like that (maybe one day)Bill I'm glad to hear you like the mashers. I just finished setting up my sosn's pede and I cut the stock tires to look like the m2k's. They look cool and traction is slightly better. Now that the little one has a truck my wife said I can plow up part of the back yard yepeee!! A few jumps and a little space to cut up. Almost forgot I saw that Chris has ordered the novak ss for the pede. Can't wait to hear your opinion on it. Check out the pics of the not so stock tires. My version on the left and proline version on the right.
















:wave:


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Hi Guys,

I have been checking in but had not seen anyones post until now. Thought Hank had killed the thread by changing it. Glad I was wrong.

Tom - I don't neglect them I just hate getting them dirty 

Chris - We do not have Saturday delivery. So your right if not Fri. then Mon.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

nascarfan- thanks! it has taken a LONG time and I am still 'almost there". it runs so nicely though. 

The SS has arrived! I opened the box but that is as far as I have gotten. it is completely wired so all it really takes is slapping on a pinion, installing the motor, taping the ESC and hitting something really hard! :lol: just too much to do tonight.

Bill- why would Hank just kill us off? We are a harmless bunch. Not much of content here but we are friendly enough.

here's a strange question; do you guys sometimes get one reply page where you have to pull down the smilies, or click to open a box, and at other times get the full menu of them on the side/ maybe it is jsut the different computers I log in from. i guess that would make sense.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Just a pull down box from the top of the message page on mine.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

All I get is the pull down box as well with a link at the bottom for a box with all 23 available.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I'm back at work again and I too, have the pull-down. Must be Safari at home. Never mind.

So, I woke up this morning thinking PEDE. I did about 1/3 of the stuff that needed to get done to get out of the house today (no lunch, dirty kitchen...) so I could rush to the basement and slap that SS into the Pede. I figured that since it was all wired up it would just mean yanking the existing motor off, unsticking the ESC and reversing the process. Yeah, in theory. I had forgotten about the Tamiya connectors.. Well, the soldering iron came up to temp real quick. Then I realized that I had used the last of my powerpoles! Why is it that you always seem to find this out AFTER your Tower order arrives? I looked and I looked. Finally pulled the leads off an old P-94 that obvioulsy wont be in the Pede any time soon, cut, soldered (oh yeah, charge a pack while I am at it).

Motor went in really nicely. They have three sets of holes arranged around the can to allow you to rotate it any way you want, depending on your chassis. Much more convenient than a standard can. With the wires mounted on the flange on the side you need this whereas regular brushed motors have everything pretty much inside the can's diameter. The wires are long! I know you can trim them but I just zipped them to the rear body bracket. The ESC is about the size of an Intellispeed. Smaller than a Rooster or SR for sure. Comes with a nifty little place for the on-off switch. So, I grabbed a radio (with the right x-stal), two packs and a charger, body, clips and headed for the door. Instructions for programming this? Well, they are in the basement. Hopefully they will be on the Novak site.

So, at lunch today, if I don't get the urge for a ride, I hope to take this puppy out for a test. I am charging a 2400 6 cell pack and a 3300 7 cell! (shoot- didn't pack a battery strap. That's not good, but I can fake that). I will let you all know how it goes!


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

chris,
for shiping go to fedex and ask for a laptop box. you can use that to ship you tx and my be a chager. and supplies at fedex are free. i used to work for fedex. and a tip, the longer the transite time the larger the possibility of damage. remeber your pakage could be onb the bottom of a contaner with a a whole bunch of 150lb boxes stacked on top pf it. 

and the ss in the pede at rcmt they needed to gear it down so it would not thermal. 15/87 is what novak says to gear the ss at in the pede.

another topic here, i was wondering what was wrong this week. ohhh yeah were have all my hobbytalk friends gone

good morning all.
peter


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

*That didn't go well at all.*

OK, that was a pretty short session. The field I planned to run on was unmown. Not a good test. Ran nice for a bit but what I would consider blistering fast. Not much faster than my C2 Pro. I chose this spot for one slab of rock that can be jumped. Hit is once and the ball end came off a rear shock shaft. Luckily I was able to rethread it without tools. (we will see if it holds). Decided on pavement. Glitched all over the place! Got the truck about 75 ft away and it would stop, or lurch and jerk and then turn randomly. Into curbs, of course. But it wasn't moving much so no big deal there. Then the wheel fell off and I couldn't find the nut. No tools, no spare parts. Game over. The other trouble had to do with set-up of the truck itself. I was flipping all over the place! Way sticky tires or something.

I have read a lot about the SS glitching problems on the Pede and I was worried about it from the git-go. I sort of set myself up for them though, (in retrospect). I have Futaba crystals in a AM JR radio. Usually works, but not always. It worked the last time out but clearly there is something about this system that does not tolerate marginal radios. That is why so many people say "go FM". also, and on this, I have read nothing, In the rush of the morning, I bundled the sensor wires with the three wires to the motor. I can easily see how there could be cross talk issues. That doesn't explain the crazy steering stuff but the jerkyness might be related.

So, I will try some things out and see what happens.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

so you literally drove the wheel off it huh? :lol:


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well, I guess you COULD say that. It was more like the wheel decided it didn't want any part of the herky-jerky.

The good news though is that all is well with the world now! I swapped out the crystals, zipped up the wires a bit better. replaced the wheel nut  nad took it for a test. All I can say is WOW! I never even put in the 7 cell. Jess and I drove the 2400 until we got chilly. Never did drain it! I dont have a clue how long it was but it seemed like a lot of driving. The thing flies! And that is geared 14/87. Another cell and a few more teeth and this thing could be way scary! :devil: 

While Jess was driving it a kid (21) came by to visit a neighbor. he was into r/c when he was a kid. Still has a grasshopper and a baha bug! He was telling me all these tips to make it go faster. Until he saw how fast it went! I guess we are a bit advanced from where he was years ago!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

So how was low speed, Throttle response, and accelleration? They say it's got the equivelence of a 10 turn motor.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I will have to try another pack through it but I felt it was kind of jerky at slow speeds. The acceleration was awesome but I have the slipper a bit loose. That just means the front wheels stay down which is fine! Although I had it under geared (even by Novaks instructions, i thought it was way quicker than my 13T Kobals.


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

ChrisHarris said:


> I will have to try another pack through it but I felt it was kind of jerky at slow speeds. The acceleration was awesome but I have the slipper a bit loose. That just means the front wheels stay down which is fine! Although I had it under geared (even by Novaks instructions, i thought it was way quicker than my 13T Kobals.


thats crazzzzy... you know what tho... i bet the jerking is battery related. i had a pack that worked with my cheezy esc, but when i ran it on a gt7 or any higher end esc for that matter, it JERKED for about 3 seconds or so... look at a few different batteries..... 

-Tone


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well, as I said, once I swapped cyrstals, you know, JR crystals in a JR radio...  the problem pretty much went away. There is still a bit of glitching but nothing crazy like before.

Turned out that I had actually been running that 14/90! WAY undergeared. Good thing I had the slipper really loose. Tried tightening them up and it just about tore the back of the body! So, I went back to the shop, tossed on the wheelie bar and a 19 tooth pinion! (7 cell). SCARY fast! It is really hard to keep the front end down, wheelying at will even geared that high. On pavement I basically had to bring it to a complete stop before trying any turns. My shocks are way soft in the rear and that can't help- it just traction rolled. Why is it that it always flips when it is a couple hundred feet away?

The wheelie bar right now is just a tube of titanium with no wheels. This is a bit bent so when it does come up it hits one side first. That twists the truck to the side. It then does this lexan scarring flip and burn thing. All I can say is that I am glad the paint is on the inside! All scratched up and it still looks fine! :thumbsup: Need to make a swamibar like thing and fast!

Oh, and the ESC wasn't thermaling but it was HOT! The motor passed the 5 second rule though, as expected.


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

ChrisHarris said:


> Well, as I said, once I swapped cyrstals, you know, JR crystals in a JR radio...  the problem pretty much went away. There is still a bit of glitching but nothing crazy like before.


i heard that... just throwing out a suggestion... :dude: 

-Tone


----------



## nascarfan (Jan 22, 2004)

Well Chris I'm glad you like the ss and now you know why the back of my body is cut off. I have read about the glitching from other people but I have never had that with mine, but I have always used a FM radio. Mine has thermaled 1 time doing speed runs geared 25/81 or 84 I forget. But now It's geared 18/84 and no problems. I will have to buy a wheely bar soon or the tranny case will soon be gone it's almost wore to the screw in the back.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

After my Pede games, I took my new crawler back out for some fun. I desperately need more steering. I had planned on using independant 4WS but I may simply double up with a 'Y'. That would allow me to swap that truck to my AM radio (not needing that third channel) and I could then put the FM with the Pede which would be even better!

I can really inderstand the problems that Swami had with his 64 mph Pede now that I have one that goes half that fast! The M2Ks balloon something fierce and the front end is just barely dancing on the ground. Not exactly in control. :freak: I need to find a dirt track and see how it goes.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I have been wanting to try one in my XXX4, I don't think I'm quite crazy enough to put it in my Pede.... :lol:

My big reasons for not getting one is that the only place I could race it would be at the winter track I frequent, no one else allows racing brushless. And the $$ I don't have right now!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

If we were still racing, we could run it at our track int he mod class. Lots of guys do, in fact. But we aren't so it is a perfect bashing motor! The idea that I can run it as hard and nasty as i wnt knowing that it's performance wont degrade. it is basically sealed so dirt isn't even an issue.

All smiles. So far.


----------



## nascarfan (Jan 22, 2004)

*The perfect bashing motor!!!!*

It is the perfect bashing motor fast even when geared low, no maintenance, just run the heck out of it!!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I totally agree! We got out late this evening to try to do a couple spee druns to see what it would do. 7 unmatched 3300 cells, geared 18/90 I got only one good run in at just a smidge under 30 mph. I really don't knwo if it was up to speed when we hit the 200 ft speed trap and as it was close to dark I was relying on my spotter dropping his hand to signal the start of the run. Lots of room for error and delays which could mean a faster time. Still quite impressive.

The wheelie bar got quite the work out on the other games. As soon as we reached this open, smooth stretch of road next to a park we had a small crowd of kids. Some of them obviously local kids because they remembered us from last YEAR when we were there playing the same games. They were very impressed that Jess could throw a rooster tail on the shoulder indefinitely! The wheelie bar is still a piece of titanium that sparks something fierce so it was a great show. Unfortunately darkness and dead packs sent us home. We will try agian. I have the itch to drop an Sr and 10 cells into one of the pedes with a Kobal. Just to see what crazy really is. And then rebuild it after one run, of course.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Nobody has anything to say? That is pathetic.


----------



## nascarfan (Jan 22, 2004)

I just ordered a swami-bar with the deflector shield for my pede.  Now I can get another body, and it might last more than a couple of weeks. Chris I think you should be going faster than 30 mph but I could be wrong.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Pathetic. Yup.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

On 7 cells, I would have expected more than that. Even at that gearing which is close to what Novak specs. The truck seems fine but I can't speak for the batteries. The charge right before that run was not set right on my 16X7 and ti was pretty darn hot. I don't know how much that hurt the pack or that specific charge. I don't have a GPS... Also, that was at dusk and there is plenty of question due to the light. I can't see it being off by more than a bit though.

On the traxxas site, a guy was saying he got (gps ) 35 on 6 cells geared about 20% higher. the numbers work but not the cell count.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Sounds like the brushless has renewed your enjoyment of RC. Read all the post when I returned yesterday and I was  the whole time.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

The brushless sounds like fun.

I got a "big race" this weekend, hopefully the weather will hold out for it. Last few days and the forcast for the next few is Sunny and hot during the day, then kick off some severe thunderstorms around 6pm or so. ALOT of Motorcyclists got caught out on Sunday & got real wet. Poor guys.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Gotta love those afternoon boomers! I have been caught many a time myself. Usually pushing the pedals though.

Yup, the brushless is pretty nice. The lack of maintenance thing will play out over time but I already can tell it will be less of a headache in terms of knowing the status of your motor.

There is one issue so far though. The radio wire, going from the ESC to the receiver has plugs at both end. That is good in theory in that if it needs replacing it is eady. However, I have had it pulled loose by an ejecting battery pack, and once it just didn't want to run at all. Tried all sorts of stuff including pulling the plug off and sticking it back in. finally that worked. It just wants to be deep in the socket I guess but it was very frustrating and made me yell at little people as we were rapidly losing daylight. Not fair to them, not one bit.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

ChrisHarris said:


> but it was very frustrating and made me yell at little people as we were rapidly losing daylight. Not fair to them, not one bit.


I get paid to yell at them 

When you get all these little things worked out with the brushless I think you will have the perfect pede bashing truck set up around.

Any chance that you can have the local police use the radar gun on it for a speed run? Maybe someone at the track has one.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

*More fun tonight*

Droped a 23T pinion into the Pede to go with the 90T spur, juiced the 7 cell and hit the street. Acceleration was.... OK, it wasn't. Top speed though? Insane! Scary fast. We need a much bigger street to play on. I would guess high 30's at least!.

We brought out our jump as the pack was getting tired and since it was pretty much dark, only had one run at it. I hit the jump and the bugger backflipped! hit the wheelie bar, we think, which reverse it into a FRONT flip. somewhere along the way the batts came flying out, as did the body clips. the truck actually landing on it's wheels and continued rolling away. we decide dhat was enough fun.

Geared that way it shut down from the heat! jess made the mistake of touching the ESC and got scorched. a couple minutes and it was good to go. Lower gears for sure.

Nothing broken though!


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

ChrisHarris said:


> Droped a 23T pinion into the Pede to go with the 90T spur, juiced the 7 cell and hit the street. Acceleration was.... OK, it wasn't. Top speed though? Insane! Scary fast. We need a much bigger street to play on. I would guess high 30's at least!.
> 
> We brought out our jump as the pack was getting tired and since it was pretty much dark, only had one run at it. I hit the jump and the bugger backflipped! hit the wheelie bar, we think, which reverse it into a FRONT flip. somewhere along the way the batts came flying out, as did the body clips. the truck actually landing on it's wheels and continued rolling away. we decide dhat was enough fun.
> 
> ...


sounds like you had an ABSOLUTE blast... you're constant talkin about this wonderful brushless is really making me think i should get one for my 'pede too... would be a lot of fun..... hmmmm... gonna have to run this by the wifey!

what your poor boy did on that esc is what i ALWAYS do to myself on the futaba 230cr that is in my mini-t... it gets to about as hot as a nitro engine.... craaaazzy....

-Tone


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I would love to have a temp gun to see just how hot that puppy gets! I think Novak says it shuts down at 180!


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Sounds fun, Chris.

Will the Pede be going to the Monster Jam with you?

What method are you using to mount the battery?

Have you tried those ringed body clips? I think they are for nitro but they work really well and are easy to install and remove.

I've been so busy I've not even run a second battery through the pede yet.
Have a good one.................


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Yes, the plan is to bring the Pede and a Clod or two. One would be to try racing while the other would be for the trials event.

I have been using velcro straps for the batts but it just isn't working. I have these 6-8" long straps with a hole in one end to feed the end back through. You get them at walmart type places in packs of 6 different colors. I have been putting that hole over the batt bar peg and wrapping it under the truck chassis and around with two stuck to each other so you get 1.5 wraps. Sometimes it seems to work while other times it slips and lets enough slack in there that it comes out. The 7 cell is the worst by far! I haven't tried any fancy body clips but I should have known that the thin ones I used just weren't up to the task. The Maxx clips hold much better in the pede body post holes.

you need to get unbusy!


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

ChrisHarris said:


> I would love to have a temp gun to see just how hot that puppy gets! I think Novak says it shuts down at 180!


Yah... i got that OFNA one for my Nitro cars... 200+ on that from a Futaba MC230CR w/ 6 cell KAN 1050's from BlindBAtts.com and an Orion Baja or Peak Raider, geared 14/60 on my Mini-t... that just doesnt seem right. 

Cant wait to get a brushless now!

-Tone


----------



## mattyk6 (Mar 25, 2003)

Tone - have you thought about going brushless in your MiniT? My wife finally gave permission to get one. I've been thinking hard about that Mamba brushless by Castle.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Chris - Thanks for the comments about the velco. I've been thinking about trying them but now I think I'll look in other directions. Stock is OK just dealing with 2 more clips is all, not much of a reason to look at other methods just messing with it.

Is the second Clod close?


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

mattyk6 said:


> Tone - have you thought about going brushless in your MiniT? My wife finally gave permission to get one. I've been thinking hard about that Mamba brushless by Castle.


Yes.... i am gonna go brushless.... i dont have permission, but i think i could sneak it in soon.... i want it sooo bad.. the mamba 6800 i think is the one i want.... it should be exciting.... 150 (approx after shipping) isnt too bad of an investment in Mini-T brushles madness... 

The Mamba looks to be the real deal... its a make or break product for castle creations....

-Tone


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Bill said:


> Chris -
> Is the second Clod close?


 Close? It is a rock monster! I hope to have it out tomorrow but it is in great shape. I have tied the front and rear steering together for full-time 4WS. Without it the turning radius was way too large! I have to body mounts on and have drilled the jeep body out to accept them (they come out the side rather than the top of the chassis). I put the jeep body about 1/4" lower than I should have so at full articulation the tires rub on the wheel wells which is very annoying. I may just make some more holes. I also have new 9T pinions to put on to replace the stock 13T ones. That should add some insane torque but at the cost of what little speed this has. I may not put those on right away. I want to see how it does with the 4WS.

I need to lock up Jesse's rear differential for him. Without it, he is at a real disadvantage on rough stuff. Ideally I would lock both but then it gets really ugly on anything solid (like pavement). I might do that to mine knowing I might have to unlock it if it is too much of a problem.

If I wasn't using home-built packs where the wire comes out exactly where the traxxas battery bar would be, I would never have gone away from that method. It does tkae more time but it works!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I remember playing with my old Clod, it was fun climbing curbs and stuff. I just don't "bash" much. I guess that's why my pede doen't get out much. It gets used more for Newbs that want to try racing. I'll have it going up North this summer though! I'll take it and my Maxx when I go camping.. maybe the mini-T too! Build a mini-T track on the campsite. That would be cool!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Curbs are for Radio Shack trucks! :devil: 

This shot, if I got it small enough was from some truck time we grabbed this morning. What you can't tell is that this big old slab of granite is about 15 ft tall and when ya messed up the tumbles were awesome!

Also had the TLT out for a bit! It is a blast. With the 4WS it is a hoot. Not on the same rocks. Mostly grass and dirt road but with the Stinker in there it moves pretty good.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

ChrisHarris said:


> Curbs are for Radio Shack trucks! :devil:
> 
> This shot, if I got it small enough was from some truck time we grabbed this morning. What you can't tell is that this big old slab of granite is about 15 ft tall and when ya messed up the tumbles were awesome!
> 
> Also had the TLT out for a bit! It is a blast. With the 4WS it is a hoot. Not on the same rocks. Mostly grass and dirt road but with the Stinker in there it moves pretty good.


that clod looks killer! witht the jeep body on it! and glad to hear you got some wheel time witht the tlt. finished my son's this week, and hoope to try out my newly narrowed stock rims/tirea for a little rock and rolling. there are pics in the one18th thread i posted a while ago.

peter


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Thanks! I am glad I used that lid because it is extra thick and some of the tumbles it took off that rock would have donee some serious damage to a regular lid.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I got a lid like that for the E-Maxx, Too bad the guy I got it from used auto paint to paint it& it flaked off. My repairs did not come out so well, so it's butt ugly now.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I can only imagine! I still have a pair of lids in the basement waiting for inspiration. Some day...

No trucks today. The three of us did a traiul day in the local park with my mountain bike association. Rained! Big time. Seeing as how we were working on drainage issues I can see how that helped some as the water was definitely running off our noses and backs, onto the trail and then right where we needed it to go! The wife was less than amused and it took two heavy duty wash loads to get the guck out. Nothing like giving kids tools and mud to play in


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Wow, we almost slipped off the end of the front page


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Haven't had nothing good to say/add lately... Felling kind of lame actually...


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

nothing to exicting here, either. i did blow off a axle end on the tlt sunday. or my daighter's softball team won it's first game saturday, and it's secound sunday.

peter


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I was thinking how exciting it would be if we actually DID slip off the first page. hasn't happened in what? two years? Never mind.

About all I have to add is that , it being "bike to work week" I did just that today (nothing new) and then went to a party at our local very very good bar-b-que place. they did a big benefit for my mtb association and another local bike group. They had a raffle for lots of good bike related stuff and your's truely picked up a $100 gift certificate for the food place! To me, that was one of the very top prizes!!! I called home in the middle of the raffle to tell the guys and my ear was ringing for quite some time from their whoops!


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Had a great day flying. But while I was up there on the hill I spent some time looking at one of the best bashing areas around. Short cut grass over hard flat surface, open dirt field as smooth as a baby's butt, several areas that provide great "Off Road" action, and open smooth straight aways and all this is within the drivers sight. Just park your car, get out your trucks, and start running until you drop. Ya Chris bring your trucks if you can....


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Taa Daa!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Sounds like a great place for the Pede, for sure! Didn't hear anything in that description for the Clods though. I am thinking the Pede may come along solo. Pulling the wheels and body makes it a really small package. Batts, charger, parts and tools can all be put together in a good size duffle. This will happen! Those darn clod wheels alone would take up a suitcase!


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

tommckay said:


> Taa Daa!


Ya, you should come as well. 

Chris that is what I ment by great "Off Road" action. but a brushless pede on the island would be just fine.

I'll get a photo next time I'm up there and sent it to you for posting. Maybe that will sway Tom into showing up. It's only about 2000 mile drive.

Got the pier put in today. That should make it easier.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

How will your pier help him drive 2000 miles?

Is it really that far from up there?

We got such a deal with airfare we are thrilled. All four tickets for under $900! AND, more importantly, they are with SouthWest who is one of the few airlines we feel we can trust not to screw it up. It also helps that there are no plane switches in the middle so no connections to miss which seems to be our forte!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Bill, that would be cool to come to CA for a vacation, I've never been there except for a short layover at LA X. I have an uncle that lives in the sanjuaqeen (sp?) valley. But alas, the money gods have not been kind to me, I'll be lucky to make it 200 miles away from home this year. Woe is me. and gas prices... WOW!


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Good Mornig Guys,

Well I quessed at the 2000 mile distance, but the pier will save Tom 3.5 of those miles. And yes it would be cool to get "all" of us together. Thats the stuff my RC dreams are made of.

We have been paying $3.00 a gallon for gas for several years now. Makes the mainland gas prices look like a discount prices.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

$3? Sounds European.  My in-laws who are not anything like rich had been driving this barge of a minivan for years. They finally picked up what is fondly called the 'roller skate'. I think it is a Geo metro or something equivalent. Gets 50 mpg! Seeing as how they pretty much have to drive 50-75 miles to get ANYWHERE, (and then come home again), that is the only way to go.

Tom, maybe not this year but trust me, once you get a taste of the Catalina (well, OK, Bill's) hospitality, you will be back!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Phooey!

After soccer practice, dinner, dishes and the like, I decided the Pede needed a bit of a workout. We had charged a pack the other day and not used it so I tossed it in, along with an 18T pinion (the 22 was just a thermal monster) and went out, in the dark, for a romp. It lasted a minute or so before I smacked a parked car with the rear wheel. ripped the A-arm right out of the pivot block. Of course that means an entire new tranny case.  I went down to the shop and started to dissassemble the beast when I remembered I had the 4X6 rear end sitting right there! I just swapped rear ends. not really quite that simple but not so bad. I figure that for races and travelling (hi Bill!), I will just bring an entire rear end with me. Got it back together and finished the pack without further incident but I do hate breaking things.

Question for those that know such things (Tom?): Driving on pavement with the M2K tires I am very prone to traction rolling. it seems worse with the 5800 in it for some reason. In any case, other than electrical tape on the outside of the tires (which I will try!), what set-up changes can be made to help with that. I am thinking spring stiffness, oil weight, pre-load and the like. I am used to running on the dirt track where it is no big deal to spin it out but I basically had to really slow things down to a crawl to keep the inside rear tire on the ground. Once I got the hang of it it was kind of fun to get the truck to do a single barrel roll and land on it's feet again but it is kind of hard on the shell.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

hey chris!
i got to run a stampede with a novak brushless today. not sure of the gearing, but had a 7cell gp 3300s in it. WoW back flipping fun!  i see why you like yours. 

good evening all.
peter


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Chris, "I am thinking spring stiffness, oil weight, pre-load and the like." You are right. the main reason for traction roll is weight transfer which on the 'Pede is magnified by the high center of gravity & soft suspension. Stiffening the suspension will help, especially the front to keep it from diving into the corners so much. Just keep in mind that the stiffer you go, the rougher the ride in the dirt. I think if you put a 40wt oil in the front and 30wt or so in the rear you would be better. and you could play with it from there. 

BTW, is this the WidePede truck? Because that would help as well.


----------



## mattyk6 (Mar 25, 2003)

I don't know where you are at right now, but the more level the arms are, the roll you will get, because the truck is sitting lower.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

This is a widepede and I think the arms are pretty much level. I have not checked what weight springs I have in there but I know I can go stiffer up front. I actually have no clue what weight oil is up front either. Those darn Losi shocks just never leak so I don't mes with them much. I am pretty sure I have some 40 wt sitting around though so I can give that a try.

It's funny, I have so little experience tuning my suspension. I usually just drive it. If it bottoms I increase the preload a bit. I will have to play around some. I could always strap the pack underneath like I used to! That would sure help. 

It is pretty wild right now in that I can recover much of the time by pulling out of the turn as that inner rear wheel starts to fly. If I don't though, it is on it's lid for sure.

I am actually still geared pretty high (18/87) so there is no front end lifting going on, at least not with the one pack I ran last night which was uspect in terms of charge. Takes a while for it to hit top speed but when it does... Watch out!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I'm not the biggest suspension tuner either, I usually drive around whatever imperfections there are until it's too much or it's just WAY off.

Never been much of a "wrencher" at the races like alot of people. I hate spending all my time alone in my pit working on my car/truck unless I have too. Id rather talk to people or watch other people run to see how they handle tricky parts i have trouble with. Sometimes I think I know very little about tuning, but then I realize I have learned alot and can usually get my vehicles to handle the way I want. Odd thing is, tires are the best tuning aid you will ever have. Without traction, nothing else matters. I would much rather tune out traction roll than attempt to tune in traction.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

This is some meaty RC stuff you got going here. Tom your comments are great and have given me something to think about, thanks. Chris you as always, are time well spent. Mattyk6, I can read your post both ways, would you say it again please?

I use the drop method to pre set up the suspension on all my trucks. I start with it level on the bench with the oil, springs, and spacers set the way I think I want them. While holding it up right and level I will drop it from about 2'. If it lands without bottoming out and also returns to level it's good to go.

I use 50 wt. in the traxas shocks on the emaxx and 40 wt. in the pede stock shocks. I've been tempted to try the 50 wt. in the pede but have not run the mashers enough yet with the 40 wt. to know the difference.

Chris you mentioned trying the tape idea. If the tires ballon to much will the tape be effective or even stay on? I've thought of giving it a try but I'm not sure the results will be worth the tape.

:wave:


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Life was WAY too busy yesterday to work on the Pede.  started iwth a 9 AM soccer game 9got our butts kicked), rushed home, grabbed the cycling gear and hit the trails for 4 hours to put up signs for an event today, rushed home for ANOTHER soccer game (got our butts kicked), went out for food and it was 9 by the time we got home. 

Of course it was then that Jesse told me some school mates had been abusing his Clod (trying to break it which they couldn't!) but finally one of the trannies seized.  So, my truck time went into his truck. The seize thing was easy, well, he had a hung brush so it wouldn't run and I think he just didn't recognize the normal resistance in a Clod drivetrain. But he has wanted a locked diff so we tore his rear one open and built up a new one, cleaned half a pound of dust off it and actually put some oil into his shocks! Two of them were DRY.  

Still lots of work to get his back together but I decided not to do today's ride thing so we have all day to play with them.

Bill, The 'level arms' thing is in reference to general stadium truck suspension settings. You want the arms about flat as an indicator of proper spring tension. If they are angled down then your preload is a bit too much, and visa versa. In my case, they are pretty much levell but that doesn't say anything about spring weight. I have some 35 wt oil and some 50 that I might try. Still need to try stiffer springs up front. 

Speaking of tires... The track we used to run at was a very loose track where the stadium tire of choice was a tall step-pin to dig into the stuff but also shed it. Shorter pins would just plug up and you would be running heavy slicks! Now, it seems they have added lots of clay so it is close to what is known as a 'blue groove' track! that blue groove is where the tires scrub off onto the solid surface and leave a track where the best line is I guess. The track had a sale of the new "correct" tire to make the changes less painful. Tires make all the difference. Then again, that track is closed for code violations (they pissed off the neighbors somehow) so until they finish their renovations, tires really don't matter there!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

gee I blather on when I first wake up, don't I? Sorry.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

ChrisHarris said:


> it seems they have added lots of clay so it is close to what is known as a 'blue groove' track! that blue groove is where the tires scrub off onto the solid surface and leave a track where the best line is I guess. The track had a sale of the new "correct" tire to make the changes less painful.


Your right, thats what "Blue Groove" is, The preferred line will get rubber run into it and become really sticky, the rubber gives it a "blue" look and that blue look is in the "groove" which is the line you should be running. I personally don't like blue groove tracks so much because usually if you get out of the groove, your kinda screwed because theres no traction out there for the tires that work well in the groove. Track builders like it because there's less track maintenance and it doesn't tear up tike a loamy track, the real fast guys like it because the track stays consistant and doesn't rut up over the course of the race day.

Let me guess.... the tires they stocked were Losi taper pins & Pro-line Evil twins or square fuzzies, right?


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Yup, they were taper pins.

The old track needed to be completley redone in the middle of race day! it got really rutted and nasty. I can see the pros and cons of both. Personally my driving was never good enough that I would be sticking in a particular line but having one to follow would have been nice!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

*#[email protected]#$ Novak...*

OK, this was not good.

As the sun set tonight I went out with the Pede and a fresh 2400 pack for a bit of fun... Maybe 8 minutes in, Jesse (of course it was HIM driving...) complaining that the pede stank! The truck had stopped. I told him to touch the ESC again but he refused.  Pulled the body and all the wires fell away from the ESC. The ESC body was so hot that it had basically melted and split apart. I don't even want to think how hot the pack was. i sure wasn't going to touch it. I suspect we had an internal short in the ESC and it sucked way too much juice AROUND the thermal shut down circuit. In any case, we are DOA right now. I don't think we had four packs thorough it yet  

Of course Novak will be hearing from me tomorrow, or perhaps tonight via e-mail. I can't see how they wont cover it but oh boy this doesn't fill me with warm fuzzies.


----------



## ClodKiller (May 28, 2003)

Liar! He just says that it was me driving so that he can cover the fact that it was HIM that got the ESC to thermal overload, broke the thermal detector, and gave the radio to me.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

OK, who ya going to believe? Wise old man or the kid who came up to me saying "can I try. can I try, can I try, can I try, can I try? Can I drive? Dad, Can I drive? " Or maybe the guy who had to ask me how to spell "liar"? why didn't he believe "lyer" anyway?

Hey, I have witnesses!


----------



## ClodKiller (May 28, 2003)

Don't Make Me Come Over There And Unplug Your Computer!!!!!!


----------



## ClodKiller (May 28, 2003)

acually, he wasn't smart enough to tell me to spell liar "lyer". He made that up after I had already posted.


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

heh... family Spat.... rofl.... how cute  ... aint it grand... My guess.... it was Chris and not Jesse....  

-Tone


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well Tone, ya had a 50/50 shot. But you guessed wrong. This time!


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Is he going to change his name to BrushlessKiller or maybe PedeKiller?


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I like Pedekiller! He has not broken anything that matters at all on the Clod in ages! Not that he hasn't had fun trying. I need to build him a roll cage! He loves grabbing the truck and hitting the yard without a lid. We have a full sheet of plywood set at about a 50 degree angle against the garage. He crawls up and then some times tumbles down. Awfully hard on the body posts!

5800 is going back today. We shall see what they say. I have no doubt that I was somewhat overgeared but it is designed to shut down. didn't seem to do that this time...


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

ChrisHarris said:


> Well Tone, ya had a 50/50 shot. But you guessed wrong. This time!


Hmm... but who put the GEAR on the motor? 
i think i found a loop hole to make my answer correct...

-Tone


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Put whatever spin on it you want Tone but if you bothered to reread my original post, I stated he was driving (specifically I said "of course it was him driving). You can interpret it as you wish but I didn't fault him for the failure in any way. I simply stated he was at the controls.


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

ChrisHarris said:


> Put whatever spin on it you want Tone but if you bothered to reread my original post, I stated he was driving (specifically I said "of course it was him driving). You can interpret it as you wish but I didn't fault him for the failure in any way. I simply stated he was at the controls.


Ohh ho HO... i read it... just bustin chops... everyone is taking me the wrong way these days.... yah he was at the controls, so i guess that does default to the "he broke it" theory.. seriously tho.... i've been having some issues w/ novak stuff lately.. in my club.. 3 cyclones and 4 gt7's in the last month.... grrrrr....

-Tone


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Darn kids.


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

tommckay said:


> Darn kids.


heh... kids.... heh... 

-Tone :devil:


----------



## ClodKiller (May 28, 2003)

i was joking! it wasn't his fault. it still wasn't mine...


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Darn kids.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

The ESC Gods must have been angry. We shall see what the "maker" has to say. It is on it's way home to Irvine.

Thanks for the clarification Jess! We all know it is usually your brother that smokes the ESCs in this house. Wow! That makes three ESCs we have toasted in a year. That must be some sort of record. Maybe we should go back to MSCs...


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Still.... I have a qualified "Darn Kids"..... :lol:


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

indeed.


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

tommckay said:


> Still.... I have a qualified "Darn Kids"..... :lol:


heh.. and i'm still a kid at heart....

-Tone


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

eviltone said:


> heh.. and i'm still a kid at heart....
> 
> -Tone


 Yeah me too. At HEART... And my mind doesn't think much different that it did when I was 20 or so either, It's my body that says "WHOAAA THERE FELLA!! DO THAT AND YOU'LL BE SORRY!"


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

tommckay said:


> Yeah me too. At HEART... And my mind doesn't think much different that it did when I was 20 or so either, It's my body that says "WHOAAA THERE FELLA!! DO THAT AND YOU'LL BE SORRY!"


rofl... at 27 i'm prolly a kid to a lot of ya.... i feel so old..... yet i'm only 27... hmmmm... and i act like i'm 12....
my body gives me warnings like that all the time too... i just got my tail kicked by my 17 year old brother in the pool today... it was not cool... now my back and arms and neck are killing me... damn old age!!

-Tone


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Magnify that feeling by 17 years.... Good grief....

I didn't get my first reality check on age until I was 35 & broke my first bone ever. It's been down hill from there.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well, it ain't all bad getting old. I mean, now you have a legit excuse for getting slower!

I did a big charity bicycle ride a couple years ago. The second day was ONLY 82 miles. One of my teammates was really pushing the pace, charging up all the hills and just keeping the hammer down while I was dying just trying to hold his wheel. As the ride wore on he started to falter and like a horse heading for the barn, my energy got higher and higher as we got into the last 20 miles. I just put my head down and hammered to end the darn thing. After about 10 miles of that (we are not talking fast here but I think I was running about 23-25 on the flats) The guy yells from the back that he had to slow down! I was thrilled that I had finally gotten him to give up. The punch line? The guy was 60!!! And I was a mere 44 at the time. 

It ain't over until you say it is over.


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

ChrisHarris said:


> Well, it ain't all bad getting old. I mean, now you have a legit excuse for getting slower!
> 
> I did a big charity bicycle ride a couple years ago. The second day was ONLY 82 miles. One of my teammates was really pushing the pace, charging up all the hills and just keeping the hammer down while I was dying just trying to hold his wheel. As the ride wore on he started to falter and like a horse heading for the barn, my energy got higher and higher as we got into the last 20 miles. I just put my head down and hammered to end the darn thing. After about 10 miles of that (we are not talking fast here but I think I was running about 23-25 on the flats) The guy yells from the back that he had to slow down! I was thrilled that I had finally gotten him to give up. The punch line? The guy was 60!!! And I was a mere 44 at the time.
> 
> It ain't over until you say it is over.


hahahahaha... thats a reviving story.. i've gotta get more active. i NEED to.. Doctors orders... oh well... i'm sittin here watching Calorie Commando on Food Network... Grrrrrrrrrrrr......

-Tone


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Age really is a state of mind. I've always been physical at play and at work. My body has never let me down and it is a strong today as it was when I was in my 20's. I've always worked outdoors and it has been physical work in nature.

But I did start to feel older when I had my son 12 years ago. But, again not physicaly but in a mental way. It changed my perception and my way of thinking.

Just spent 2 10 hour days building a large deck. At the end of the first day I had a sore neck from drilling 25 lbs of deck screws but was good to go the next day.

Why am I telling all of you this?

Besides this is an RC site so based on what I've read Tom's servo is a little sticky, Tone's added an extra battery pack, Peter is having his chassis fixed, and Chris can't keep his ESC working....


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

On one hand I greatly enjoy the work I do but I am also jealous of folk like Bill who get to be outdoors all the time working their bodies. No doubt there are PLENTY of days when you would rather be in the air conditioned shade or rainlessness/dustlessness of my lab but I will never be as fit, regardless of how hard I try to find the time to get out and ride. Exercise for the sake of exercise is tough. Exercise because it is part of a project, life or fun is just a bonus!

Oh yeah, I will never be as tanned either. We ahve had two straight weeks of rain and temps int he 50's. It is getting really old.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Ive been working at a desk for years, so my physical inactiveness shows in my body shape. I started working a job that was in a warehouse that was alot more physical & I started seeing a difference in my weight and strength in just 2 weeks of it, but then I fell and broke my leg, Shattered it actually.... Was laid up for a year & restricted so I couldn't return to the Warehouse job. Can't work a job where I have to be on my feet the majority of the time anymore either.


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

Bill said:


> Besides this is an RC site so based on what I've read Tom's servo is a little sticky, Tone's added an extra battery pack, Peter is having his chassis fixed, and Chris can't keep his ESC working....


HAHAHAHaHA.. more like 4 battery packs.....

-Tone


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

tommckay said:


> Ive been working at a desk for years, so my physical inactiveness shows in my body shape. I started working a job that was in a warehouse that was alot more physical & I started seeing a difference in my weight and strength in just 2 weeks of it, but then I fell and broke my leg, Shattered it actually.... Was laid up for a year & restricted so I couldn't return to the Warehouse job. Can't work a job where I have to be on my feet the majority of the time anymore either.


Unf.... That really sucks... especially when you find a job that you kinda like. 
i got fired last thursday form my desk job (Sys Admin on Wall St.) and now that i am home... i am a lot more active... and i am feeling a little better....

-Tone


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

We really do play the hand we are delt. Sorry to here about the leg Tom and how it had changed your life. Tone, sorry to here about the job loss but glad it is letting you get out and about.


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

Bill said:


> We really do play the hand we are delt. Sorry to here about the leg Tom and how it had changed your life. Tone, sorry to here about the job loss but glad it is letting you get out and about.


yah, actually, for me, it couldnt have come at a better time.... i was going craaazy.... 

Tom- when you shattered it, did the guy who put it back together put pins and plates? that just totally blows... if i ever broke my wheel.... i'd go friggin nuts...

-tone


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Sorry to hear about the job Tone. I have to say though that sometimes losing your job can be the best thing that can happen. Especially at your age! It is so easy to get into a rut (groove?) and let inertia take over. I lost what I thought was an awesome job out in Boulder CO and i ended up here doing what I am doing. I can't even imagine getting as far as I have if I had stayed out there. I think I was 26 at the time. I've been at Lincoln now for 18 yrs!

It most certainly would suck to bust up a leg permanently! To put things in perspective though, I just heard about a guy at work who, while driving his old convertible something-or-other, lost control and crashed, with the car on top of him. It severed his spine. He was in a coma for quite some time. When he came out, they found that not only is he paralized from the waist down but he is blind. I could probably rally behind either of those but both? Wow.

OK, sorry that was too gloomy for a Friday morning. let's see, what else can I say? Oh yeah, it is raining for like the 12th straight day...('cept yesterday when it was actually kinda nice had I not been indoors working all day).

But it is FRIDAY!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Yup! Got me a little hardware store in my leg! and the arthritis is creeping into my ankle. I had a ladder start sliding out from under me at work, I could tell it wasn't gonna be fun so I bailed off. About 8ft down to a cement floor. I did that parachutists "tuck & roll" when I landed, but it didn't work out so well. Doctor told me that 30% of the people who break their leg the way I did actually loose that leg. I had about an inch of bone completely disentegrated. Yuck. But I survived and can walk around today with no limp unless Ive been on my feet too much.

Enough about me.. Tone, sorry to hear of the Job loss, but it sounds like you don't mind so "Bonus for you!" I hope you get something better when you want.

What's everybody doing for the weekend? I'm supposed to go racing tomorrow & then go pick up my camper from storage on Sunday.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

hey tom you have probs getting through airport security with that leg
i will be close to the same in the chassis department(my back). 

this weeend, well no school today. emilee's b-day party saturday. 8, 9-11yr old girls at the movies(i am not going this time). it looks like it will be a house cleaning, getting ready for a garage sale, and maybe getting ready for a softball all-star team this weekend. and maybe building another tlt only pack and fixing my rear axle(if my parts come in). going to try some thicker ofna diff lock fluid in the diffs.

have a nice weekend all.
tone sorry to hear about the job, but sounds like you need some down time.
peter


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Ah, this will be the first weekend in two months without a soccer game! Not that I get to sleep in. The "guys" are heading out for another trail work day at a local park. This one ain't so local though. Gotta hit the road by 7:30!:freak:
Should be a good time though. Especially if the sun shines as they promise it will.

Hope to get the crawlers out some this weekend. Might just have to slap the Intellispeed back into the Pede while I await word from Novak.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

*bump.*

OK, that had gone far enough done the page. Needed to do something.

speaking of getting old  , Did that trail day yesterday and I am sore as hell! 3.5 hours of swinging tools. I figure I am good for two these days! Trail came out looking awesome though so we will just smile. And take Ibuprophin.

I am trying to rally the troups to crash a Memorial day parade tomorrow. Our town's parade goes within 1/2 mile of our house and I was thinking it could be a blast to bring a couple/few trucks over and run them around through the groups of -what do you call people taking place in a parade anyway? Marchers? Well, The TLT with it's cute crabwalk thing, a Speedy Pede and/or my race Clod could be fun. Of course the race Clod got somewhat cannibilized for the crawler. And the Pede is motor/ESC-less at the moment. Guess that would mean a bit of bench time huh? good thing that parade is tomorrow! I have a cool trailer that I can pull behiind one of my bikes so we could, in theory, haul it all down. That in itself could be a cool part of the parade!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

*sucks to be a pre-teen!*

I was told this morning my Jesse that he did NOT want to do the parade thing. Seems that he has been getting teased at school because of his r/c interest. He could not face the ridicule that he might take if his friends (?) saw him at the parade "playing with his toys". He says he still wants to driv ethem. Just not quite so publically. And this after a couple schoolmates had been over driving the Clod just last week. These are from the same group that give him grief. Only in front of other kids, of course. As I said, must suck to be 12. I don't miss it at all!

So, the Clod, TLT and Pede are all ready to go with no place to go. And I dismantled the crawler for electronics for the fast one... That will take at least 3 minutes to remedy if we choose to crawl.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Growing pains... Kids are probably jealous of his "toys" so they tease him about them.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well, he goes to school with a bunch of low brow mouth breathers and he takes a lot of grief from all too many for all to many things. When you are SO much smarter than most of them it would help to have a thicker skin than Jess has.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

When my kids were in school I don't think they talked with their friends about R/C, none of their freinds really showed any interest in it when they came by. It was kind of a good thing, because I didn't have a basher I would have been comfortable having them drive back then. Now I have the Pede... I've had 4 different people that have never wheeled an R/C before use/race it. So far that's only cost me a Front bulkhead, Diff gears, a Spur gear, & a couple bearings (prior to the RPM upgrades). Pedes are tough.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

They certainly are, especially after the RPM upgrade- including the bumper! I am always amazed and how hard you can crash and have it bounce off and keep going.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Sorry to hear about the kids hasseling Jess. The weekend was an adventure. And no time to tell you guys about it. Heading overtown today and will be back the next.

Take care.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Welcome back and have a good trip again... Or something like that.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

"heading Overtown" What exactly does that mean? Going to the other side of the island?


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Had a great talk with JAy Jordan last night. That is a name you guys may not be familiar with if you don't frequent RCMT but I know him from there. His thing is motors. he has an amazing deal where he will rework your motor for $5 plus shipping! That includes comm cutting and brushes and springs if needed. You tell him what truck it will go in, the application (racing/bashing), and how many cells and he will tune accordingly. Such an incredible deal! he is also going to be at Monster Jam tuning motors theere. I am sending him a bunch of mine now to see how they run and then I will probably have him do what is left when I get there. Hopefully he can breath some life into a couple I have that just aren't playing right for me. He has tons of brushesw and the knowledge as to which to use. I can give you his address if you want it!


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

chris sounds like a great deal.
is jess still being teased? sorry to hear about that. kids between 11-up can be cruel, just to be cruel. i was teased about comic books, back in the day. 

but are softball season was cut short by a fall in the parking lot, and 7 stiches later. emilee might have to miss the all star team as well. ohhh well. we can hope for a early recovery.

have a good day all.
peter
smile it could always be worse.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

It is an especially good deal when you know how well his motors perform in competetion. Tons of monster truck races have been won or placed using them. Now, I know my driving (to say nothign of my clunky home-made truck) will keep me from being big dog at ANY race but it is nice to know the motors will do the job!

Yup, Jess is a tease magnet. It's pretty tough on him. We are just trying to get through the year right now.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Hi Guys,

I've really been out of the loop these days. I read everyday that I'm by the comupter but just have not had the time or mind set to sit down and type anything to you.

Tom, Catalina Island is shaped like a figure 8 with a smaller 0 on the top. As the compass goes this small piece is west of the larger O and the isthmus is where they join. Having said that I live on the west end of the island, the smaller portion of Catalina. and at the isthmus is a small community called Two Harbors. When I leave camp I do so out of Two Harbors and when the west end year round residents (all 6 of us) go to Two Harbors we refer to it as "to town" if we are going into Avalon, which is at the other end of the island, we say we are going "in town" if we are going to the mainland (LA County) we refer to it as going "over town". How's that for useless information.

Kevin is going through the peer pressure phase as well. The good news is that he only has to deal with a small group of kids and the teasing is not very rough. East coast teasing has got to be the worst. You folks are hard on each other even when your being nice.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Oh ya, I would like to get JAy's address.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

That's what I thought you meant by overtown but I was going to let you explain it!

So, what was all the excitement before you went overtown anyway?

I will send you an e-mail with JAy's info!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Island dwellers have their own language! :lol:

But I understand being an Ex-Country boy and all. When we went "to town" it meant to the small 1 stoplight village up the road, when we went "to the city" it meant to the actual city with real resturants (not a bar) and Grocery stores (not the party store).


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

*I miss Q!*

Anybody hear from our old friend? Too busy getting married I guess. Saw an old bug that made me think of him today. This thing was tricked out! wish I had my camera. Lots of add ons and a silver to purple to green flame paint job. Very nice!


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

I miss him too. He added alot of energy to the thread. I'm talking about him like he's dead. Maybe after the honeymoon he will have some time to talk with us.

I've also been remiss in my posting duties lately. If I had not started drinking wine at 1 PM today maybe this post would have been more interesting as well. Of course how often do we get a change to drink free California wine on the beach with a live band playing some great olddies and lots of good folks to share the great time with. I just had to.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I thought that was what you islanders did all the time Bill. Such a sad revelation. I am crushed.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Bill said:


> If I had not started drinking wine at 1 PM today maybe this post would have been more interesting as well. Of course how often do we get a change to drink free California wine on the beach with a live band playing some great olddies and lots of good folks to share the great time with. I just had to.


WOW! I want to do that!


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

I wish.... on second thought, no I don't.

Our summer staff showed up yesterday, all 70 of them. That means things just got a lot busier. The good news - just about 10 weeks away from the Harris visit.

I have not done any RC in two weeks.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

70??  Your camp is bigger than I had imagined then. Staff of 70? how many people can you "host" then?


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Trust me, they have more kids there than you can imagine! It is like a swarm of dusty bees! 

I haven't done any R/C either. I had high hopes for the weekend but my co-drivers have lost interest and life was busy busy anyway. Had to go see Harry Potter of course! Not bad. Not bad at all.

It has now been two weeks exactly since I sent out the 5800. No word from Novak which might be a good thing since they might have wanted to talk to me had they not thought it was their problem. Maybe.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Good luck with Novak hope it's in the mail and on the way back.

Went out today with the wing, should have taken the truck. No wind  .

The camp has the capasity for 320 campers. We will operate at that for 9 weeks then drop back to about 200 camper for the rest of the time. We are currently hosting about 14,000 campers a year.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

wow. too many kids!


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Thats why I need 70 staff - to keep the kids away from me.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

5 kids per staff.... Figuring people for food & "Management" I would guess you have maybe 8.5 kids per "supervisory" staffer? 

Actually sounds like a place I would have liked as a kid. Minus the buffalo chips of course.....:freak: 

Man, I feel so broke lately, I can't even pay attention. I'm not broke, but it sure feels that way.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well, if Bill will share his stories of the kids, you might think twice about it! He described to us how kids get their spending money at the beginning, spend it all in one lump sum on candy, go into sugar shock for a few days, and then crash horribly and then the week is over. Sounds like the boy scouts to me.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

stuff like putting sweet-tarts in their can of pop?.... I remember doing that. I remember getting wet when I wasn't supposed to and having wet cloths stink up the place 1/2 way thru the week too. Of course that was before I was even 10yrs old. 

Funny the things you remember......


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Yes, and I am still trying to forget some of those things one remembers...  

One soccer game left! We just finished off one in 90 degree heat. No ref showed up so we had a 10 yr old reffing 8-9 yr olds.  he didn't make any errors that caused goals or injuries so we will call it a success. Even if we tied instead of winning... Next year with me and a different other coach should go much more smoothly. He says, searching frantically for wood on which to knock.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

It's on it's way!

Called Novak and they said they sent it out on the 4th! It might even be there when I get home tonight! Happy, happy, joy, joy. Though in this heat I think I will gear it LOWER!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Good to hear Chris! And I do believe gearing down a couple teeth would be wise!

I did that to my XXX buggy last night, had a 24 tooth pinion on it and dropped down to a 21 to make it take the track & jumps properly. The car actually got faster!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I could definitely see that helping for certain tracks. Acceleration is so important while top end is just a nice thing to have. Assuming you don't spin the sucker out getting on it out of a corner, that is.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I had that concern too, I backed the slipper off a tad to relieve the initial torque.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Great news about the brushless. Ther is a Novak that post on this site regulary is he with the company or just has the same last name?

Tuning talk, got to love it. It's so RC.

Hope all is well.:wave:


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

I'm sorry but I still laugh when I think of Chris "discussing" a call with a ten year old ref at the soccer game.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Hey, I was very supportive of the poor kid! I was trying to protect him from the other coach who seemed about to have a fit! He did agree at the end of the game that none of the blown calls amounted to a goal so all in all it worked out way better than not playing the game at all. I could EASILY have said a) sorry, we can't make up the game at all, you forfeit, b) you don't like the ref, there is no alternative, you forfeit or ... And at the end of the game we went over and congratulated him on puttnig up with us howling adults. And filled in the card that should make hm $10 for his time! For an 11 yr old that is real money for 50 minutes of hell.

just slapped the Novak back into the pede and ran some of a pack through it. those darn front wheels just don't want to stay on the ground.  It is pretty dark around here so the spark show from the Ti wheelie bar was awesome. I really will have to make a point of hitting up a dirt road or something to see how this runs in it's "natural environment". I have to say it ws still really hot even geared 16/90! I could pass the 5 second rule but it was hot! It does cool off quickly. I like people's idea of adding a CPU fan to cool it. it cooled very quickly with my blowing on it so a fan should work really well.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

ChrisHarris said:


> it cooled very quickly with my blowing on it


Boy, you must really like that Novak BL...... 

Glad to hear you got it back and all is well. 

I gotta give my pede some attention, I got 2 shocks that have leaked dry, one on the front & one on the back. Opposite sides too! Makes for an odd handling truck, but suprisingly driveable!


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Besides I heard that the east coasters only blow hot air.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

At least Bill gets that this is a family site!. Yes, we blow lots of hot air as we are generally full of it!

And now for something completely different... No, actually it is the same subject. I have a huge source of rubber tubing of all sizes up in my lab. I am going to see if I can find some that can be made into a air scoop to cool the ESC. Easier than the fan, at least in the short term. I can make a wire bracket to support it and cut a hole in the windshield. I think I will try that with an old body first. I have plenty of those around! Now that I think about it, any body used with the Novak becomes an old body pretty quickly as the truck seems to spend more time on it's lid. Wonder why.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

ChrisHarris said:


> the truck seems to spend more time on it's lid. Wonder why.


No wondering there, mr. lead finger!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

No, it couldn't be me. Must be the pavement. Or the tires. Or gravity! Yeah, that's the problem. Not enough gravity.

last night Sean came down to the "truck" room and statd that he wanted to get back into trucks more. he wants a Clod. We pointed out that Jesse came into some money and then he sold off his XXXT. Sean immediately said there was no way he was selling his Pede! So now he wants a roll cage for the pede. It was way easier to make him his 4X6...


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Plenty of gravity in this part of the country, the bathroom scales indicate gravity practically doubled since I was a teenager! :freak:

3 clods in your future?? Time to Check http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=44022&item=5903226565&rd=1

Or http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=44029&item=5902966163&rd=1

LOL!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

3?? We ALREADY have 3...


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I bet that second one brings in a pretty penny! That is in beautiful condition. The first one we bought was a wreck at $90 shipped. No body, junky motors, XL 1 ESC (like that would work with two motors..)... That one now has been completely made over as my crawler. The second one- Jesse's was a nice CZ2 conversion in decent shape. Mine was a mutant CZ2 with hot motors and a Super Chicken and radio! All that is left of that chassis is the top longitudinal rails. I need to take photos of the three of them and post it here. Just because.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Well the worst week of my work year will end on Sunday. Or, depending on how you look at it, Sunday will be the start of my worst 9 weeks. Either way for the next 9 weeks we will run cmp 24/7. Then the Harris's show up.... This could just be a bad year all around.

By the way Chris, Sam came over on his boat this week and said it was the worst crossing he has made in 30 years, rough water, bad chop, and an big swell coming from a bad direction. Even on Eden they were bounching around like a unvented rim.

I like your idea of venting your body, instead of installing a fan. seems much more durable.
:wave:


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Bill said:


> Well the worst week of my work year will end on Sunday. Or, depending on how you look at it, Sunday will be the start of my worst 9 weeks. Either way for the next 9 weeks we will run cmp 24/7. Then the Harris's show up.... This could just be a bad year all around.


Hey, I represent that statement!  I think it will be great to get to see you after the chaos has settled a bit.

[/QUOTE]By the way Chris, Sam came over on his boat this week and said it was the worst crossing he has made in 30 years, rough water, bad chop, and an big swell coming from a bad direction. Even on Eden they were bounching around like a unvented rim.[/QUOTE]

I have to admit that the Eden is pretty cool but I did really appreciate the BIG boat on the return trip.

We just got back from our season ending beating in soccer so I going to head down and try some games with the Pede. I did find some great tubing to make a ramjet sort of thing. I just need to figure out a way to secure it. I think I will also cut some vent holes through the rear shock tower so air can flow right out the back. That is one of the problems right now: any air in there has no place to go away with the heat. I am also going to take the tranny case I killed (ripped the a-arm support off one side) and see if I can make an aluminum motor mount to fit it. I have an old Losi one that could be close but it will need mods. It will mean doing the mods twice but at least if (?) I mess it up it wont be on a good tranny case.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

OK, that didn't work. Trashed the trashed tranny case only to find the Losi motor mount just doesn't seem like it is going to work. Oh well. Had to try.

Took Jess over to the LHS. He is making an r/c boat. Well, no. He is making an unguided battery powered boat. He wants to just plug it in and then go chase after it I think. In any case, it should be a hoot to see what happens. I also took the Pede with the 7 cell. It is NOT my lead finger. The thing jsut wont stay on the ground. It was pulling repeated wheelies up to about 15 mph. Up-down-up-down, ove rand over. The wheelie bar took a beatin'! :devil: I had the 7th cell at the back of the truck and that might have made it back heavy enough. More experimentation is needed. Makes me see why people like on-road 4WD sedan!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Sounds like you might need to soften up the rear end a little and loosten the slipper a tad. That way when your heavy finger nails it, it might slip just a little and squat a little more in the rear. Letting it squat in the rear should take away some of that energy that lifts the front wheels.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Yup, you are probably right. I meant to carry the slipper wrench with me but didn't. It is probably cinched down tight.  Kinda fun though in an exhibitionist sort of way.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

I hadn't thought about it but setting up the pede for the brushless would take some time. Once you get it set up the way you want it though, look out.

Buy the way stay away from the RPM blue chrome stuff. The Claws chip easy.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Yeah Chrome wheels do seem to chip easy, I stay away from them unless I'm looking for "Show" rims.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Not much truck time this weekend but I did get a bit of work done on the TLT. I took Peter's idea of splitting the pack to lower the CG, and mounting the electronics up high. Then I stole the wheels of the Pede as I wanted 4 front wheels. Thing is cool! Still only running the Stinker but the M2Ks really help with the grip.

While out playing, I remet a new neighbor. He used to be a welder for one of the now extinct bicycle frame manufacturers (well, OK, they still exist but they moved). He is planning the get a machine shop going in his garage. He has told me that any small welding jobs he has, he is the man! I mentioned tube frames and roll cages and he seemed psyched at the thought! Late August. I think I can wait. maybe...


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Maybe he's excited because he's thinking he can make some decent money from you? Hope not. Chris the fabricator hooking up with someone that can weld..... hhmmnnn, what will the future hold????

Might just have to go out and buy some clodbuster axle assemblies to prepare myself for it...


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

You never know! He came over when I had the TLT out. He knew the name Tamiya, and is interested in getting into the hobby. He just hasn't had the time. I am really looking forward to showing off the collection. Hell, I have enough motors/radios/etc that I could hook him up pretty well in exchange for welding services!

Being a biker guy he is also into my "other" hobby.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Ya this could get scary......

What if they become friends? This could change the face of RC.....


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

wow the gangs all here


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Gang? Where's Q?


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I am guessing Bill was talking about how at that moment there were a bunch of folk lurking. Of course I wasn't one of them. Must not be part of the gang. *sniff*.

As for Q? Excellent question! I think he fell into that marriage/honeymoon/ ball and chain thing. never to be heard from again. Hope I am wrong. 

Refound an interesting thing last night. had a few moments so I had the TLT out on the street. After tightening the diff A LOT it was loads of fun. Until I tried to stop. The thing just wouldn't stop. Lots of car tires and curbs later I realized it was the Stinger! I haven't run one in so long I had forgotten how weak the magnets are. There is like no brake force at all. It is the same thing that allows a truck running a Stinger to roll away down a hill whereas a mod motor's magents will hold it in place. So, I guess that means I wil have to put in an 11 turn or something!:freak:


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Why not just a nice 19t chameleon? an 11 turn would be :freak:

I spent last night showing my Mod Motors some love and trued up 9 armatures, got 2 10x2s, 2 12x2s, 1 13x2, 2 14x2s, 1 16x3, & 1 18x2 (at least I think thats what it is!). Now I just got to re-assemble them, I got 2 reedy Ti cans, 1 D4 can, 3 speed Gems cans 1 Orion can and another reedy can with a Fantom sticker. Now I just gotta pull the Mods from my XXX4 (10x1), Truck (14x2), and son's truck (12x2) and give them some love too. I'll probably put one of the 10x2s in the 4 wheel, and maybe the other in my truck! But I'll probably wuss out and put one of the 12s or the 13 in it. as it is I got it wicked fast the last time out with the 14 in it.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Wow! I get dizzy thinking about that many motors. How many lathe bits did you go through? I have had a power supply board for about 6 mo. now waiting for a box in which to install it. I just need to get motivated to make it and paint it (it will be plexy so a nice flame job could happen!). Until then, my lathe is run by batts and to do that many motors would take forever! 

Yeah, a nice Chameleon would do nicely! I am about to send out a bunch of motors to JAy Jordan to prep for me. It is cheaper than buying brushes and springs! Most of thsoe will be for MJ 5 though. I think I may have him tune up a MM for me for the Pede for the stock class races. I cant' see trying the brushless. Just too darn much power for carpet. Unless I really loosen the slipper then what is the point?


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I had a used bit on it that I changed out after the 5th comm, used a 30 amp power supply and a Pulsar competition charger that has a motor run feature. No battery packs, so it went fairly quick.

I do need to buy some more bits though, I pot my last new one on. But they are fairly cheap when you buy from McMaster-Carr.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Yeah, I found that to be a good source. Of course those are the regular steel ones not diamond or whatever. I didn't find they kept their edge very well. I should bring my old bits in to work and have somebody regrind them for me. I just don't know enough about bit design to feel good about the angle and such. Maybe that is what old comms are for- testing!

I am also concerned about the bearings on my trinity lathe. I wish I had known more about lathes when i got mine and picked one up with V blocks instead of bearings. I sense my bearings are messed up and sometimes it makes a chatter that pretty much trashes the cut. I'll experiment more once I donn't have to charge packs.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

All those tiny copper shavings go somewhere! some into the bearings!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

So true!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

luckily mine just has grooves.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Again to demonstrate my ignorance of most things RC, how fast do these things turn? I would think that they had a slow working RPM. V block vs. bearing - I've read about the pros and cons of wach but still have questions, such as, wouldn't sealed bearings work better at keeping the debris out, why do the V blocks not wear?


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

*I want my...I want my...*

I want my vacation to be here NOW!! OK, I feel better now. Sorry about that.

Lathes are generally run with a stock motor running straight off a 4 cell pack. So, I would guess 15-18Krpm. Pretty fast, for sure.

The V's do wear I guess but they are made of really hard material and you can see when they are wearing. The trouble with bearings is that as they go bad, they are so small you can't really feel them binding or jerking but it can translate into the armature bouncing a tiny bit and that is fatal to a good cut on the lathe. I suspect that if I cleaned them up really well and relubed them they would be better.

This will be the first weekend out of 12 that I have not had a soccer game to coach! I am looking forward to it! We were going to go camping but that fell through as school activities are not quite done. Plan to ride the bike(s), drive the truck(s), sit back and enjoy. Like that could ever happen.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Oh, forgot... I took a wee bit of time today to get the case for the lathe/motor break-in powre supply together! I still have to tap some holes and do up a cool paint job but I am psyched! Not that I have any motors to break in but I could if I looked even the tiniest bit! I'll post a pic when it gets done.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Wow, we must have been busy over the weekend, not a post to be seen for 2 days!

I went racing Saturday, somewhat poor performance, but had a good time anyway. Gonna be workin' on the pede over the coming week, gotta get it ready to take up north with me to play! Gonna be computer deprived for 8 days! leaving on the 7/1 & be gone until 7/8. Then on 7/10 my oldest son finally moves OUT!! He's gonna be 23 this year, he graduated college last December, has a new job that pays more than I make..... It's time. My youngest is going to move into his old room, which makes a room open to me! I'm gonna have my own RC ROOM!!! with cable! It's gonna be so cool!


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Yes, even to busy to take time to write about it.

Glad you checked in though Tom. Exciting times for you. Hope everything goes well.

The only RC stuff that I've been able to do was rip the tape covering off my wing so I can recover it. Had some time while I was downloading some computer upgrades and doing general maintenance on it, even it's feeling over worked.

My learning phase took it's toll and my wing surface, it is anything but smooth. It will fly much better after I get it finished, not only will it be a smoother surface but the weight of the tape I used the first time coupled with the amount I used added up to a lot. I will go for the weight reduction this time as compaired to the tape job I did last time which was geared for protection.

Take care guys.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Re-taping... Do you use the huge pieces of tape or a roll and just go around and around?


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well, I had time to post but I was NOT going to post three times in a row! Makes me sound like a lonely loser.

Could not get the guys to come out and play at all this weekend. Actually thought about bringing a truck to a BBQ we went to last night and turned out the place would have been perfect but it was an adult thing. It would have been great for chasing dogs though! Lots and lots of dogs! (and kids but they are no fun to chase- way too slow).

I have got to get some time in with the Clod. If I am even going to pretend to race at MJ5 I had better make sure the bloody thing runs. Trouble is that it is a carpet race and how the heck can I practice for that without a carpet track? Dirt and grass have totally different traction.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Cement and asphault are the closest thing to Ozite, not that close, but it should get you in the ballpark.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

ChrisHarris said:


> Well, I had time to post but I was NOT going to post three times in a row! Makes me sound like a lonely loser.
> 
> Could not get the guys to come out and play at all this weekend. Actually thought about bringing a truck to a BBQ we went to last night and turned out the place would have been perfect but it was an adult thing. It would have been great for chasing dogs though! Lots and lots of dogs! (and kids but they are no fun to chase- way too slow).
> 
> I have got to get some time in with the Clod. If I am even going to pretend to race at MJ5 I had better make sure the bloody thing runs. Trouble is that it is a carpet race and how the heck can I practice for that without a carpet track? Dirt and grass have totally different traction.


good luck at the races, and multi posting is okay! it means your doing something to share unlike me 

have a nice hot day all...
peter


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

tommckay said:


> Cement and asphault are the closest thing to Ozite, not that close, but it should get you in the ballpark.


 Mayb I should head up to the local races at Hobbytown this weekend. Woe is the sedan that gets in the way of my Clod! Heck, that wouldn't even be a speed bump. Just a blip.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

ChrisHarris said:


> Mayb I should head up to the local races at Hobbytown this weekend. Woe is the sedan that gets in the way of my Clod! Heck, that wouldn't even be a speed bump. Just a blip.


You are starting to sound like those guys that drive the pickup trucks that are all jacked up and sit way off the ground, but when the guy gets out of the truck he is still 4 1/2 feet tall.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well, one must deal with one's inadequacies any way one can. My driving sucks and I will level anybody who dares to share the track with me! 

Actually got out to drive the BL Pede last night for a pack. Strapped the pack underneath and it is (well, duh) way more stable. The wheelie bar still got quite the workout but I think that needs to come off soon. It really messes with the jump characteristics of the truck. Just need to be a touch lighter on the throttle. Recently, the only time Jesse shows much interest in the truck is the moment I turn it on. He will be no where to be seen and the moment I hit the throttle it's "Can I drive? Can I try it? ...." The boy clearly needs his own Pede. With his Clod set for crawling he just doesn't have the speed fix he used to have with his XXXT. Maybe he needs another XXXT. Or a sedan...


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Glad you got the joke in the sprit I intended. Seemed funny at the time.

I know what you mean about the kids and there level of involvement. Kevin is going through the same thing. In his mind right now it is a chore to charge up the batteries to go run a truck. If it brakes it sits.

Tom, Pete(s), and the others have been through this or going through it, I'm sure. My question is it a phase or are they done with it. I think it is our (Dads) interest in the hobby that feeds their intrest, so how much "support" should I give it?


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Well, for me - My sons & I participate in organized racing, the thrill of competeing against others will keep interest. I don't know if my sons would have kept as much interest if it had not been for that adrenaline rush in racing. If I had just stuck with Blackfoots and such, I don't thing they would have stayed interested. For that matter I don't know if I would have either! Video games can give that same rush to a point so it would be easy for kids to be lured away. My brother had a blackfoot when I first got into it (he actually was the one to get me interested in hobby level RC), and ended up getting a 2nd blackfoot and a Lunchbox for his 2 kids. They all lost interest and stopped. Maybe my sons held interest to be with me, I was working 6 days a week back when we first started & we raced on the 7th day. 
Thinking about that makes me realize how blessed I am. I am 43.5 years old, been happily married 23.75 years, and have good kids that are 22.75 & 20 that still live at home (at least for another 17 days). Very rare for this day and age.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I have no doubt that if we were still racing, Jesse would be more involved. It really doesn't help that the track- which is now closed, was an hour away. It meant that I really had to commit fully to even go practice. I enjoyed it but it ate way too much time. I will have to check out the racing at HobbyTown this weekend and see if it si any more organized than it was the last time I was there. That would not be hard! At least they now have some decent pavement to set up a track on. If it is, I might have to get a road car to run there and that would definitely bring Jesse back in!

As for interests? Bill, I hope you have planes left after Jess gets done with them! He loves Real Flight, the r/c flight simulator. He is pretty darn good with it but that isn't a glider! I think he could quickly learn how to do planes though.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

A big part of my problem with Kev is that he's growing up in Disneyland, so to speak. Just out the front door is all things fun. The ocean and all that provides, archery, 22 rifle, hiking, exploring, handicrafts, the list is endless. With all that to choose from he has had a hard time deciding what he likes to do, he just keeps moving from one thing to the other, and never focuses on one thing long enough to call it a hobby.

If he had the chance to race I feel he would be more into it but even with that possibility available unless I get involved as his pit crew I still feel like I would be pushing him into it. As an example, he will be in Napa for all of July and there is a track 1 1/2 blocks away from the house and he has not even thought about taking his trucks with him. They leave in a week and I will bring the subject up in a day or two and see what happens but my money is on - the trucks will not go.

Chris, If Jess has his mind adjusted to plane/wing control via the control stick he will do fine. I hope he gets a chance to try it while you are here. Kevin has it and the first day out he was doing much better than us older new fliers because logic, eye to hand control, etc has to be figured out or retrained if you will. The kids just fly them.

Well back to work, hope all of you have a great day.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Although we don't have a camp at our disposal my guys have tons of choices and it is tough to want to concentrate on anything. My co-workers think I am totally whacked in that my guys get less than an hour of screen time a day. Screen time being either TV or computer time. Drives them nuts but it gets them doing all those other things. Around here, it seems like the boob tube or the video games are the entertainer of choice.  

Jess definitely seems to have the coordination thing figured out with the plane. I look forward to seeing if he can do it with a real plane! Obviously aerobatics that can be done with a simulator are not "real life". I don't see the wings getting ripped off on the sim! That happens all too often in reality. Maybe I should get Jess some flight time with my buddy! Just to see how he does.

Definitely mention the truck thing to Kev! It might never get used or, perhaps it will get used only until it breaks and then comes home in a box but on the other hand, without the camp stuff to entertain him the truck might come to the front! Especially if there are other kids to run them with.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Less than an hour a day? wow. But that's great! keeps them out and active, too many sedimentary heavyweight kids these days.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

chris i am impressed. a hour only! 
my kids(amilee 10/ scott 8) try something new every year(basketball, school play......). and i like them sampling to see if there is something they really want to do. here when the weather is nice, they are all over the neighbor hood. playing running, having fun. 

but kids can be hard on each other. to a point you have to learn to block them out and do your own thang. and as we all know if they are your friends they will leave it alone. but you also have to stand up for your self.

have a nice week.
any word from Q lately?
peter


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I was real heavy as a kid and although I have had thinner periods (like when I was racing bikes 25 yrs ago!), I am well aware of what sitting on one's butt can do for you! It is mostly my wife's heavy hand that keeps them off the screens but it always cracks me up when you have to enforce the rules. They bitch and moan, you kick them out the door and then you don't hear from them for a few hours. Sean could sit ofrever vegging on cartoons or whatever but once he is out his energy is endless. Now that it is hot both of them can be outside having water baloon fights until they drown!:thumbsup:


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Just gotta make sure they arent gettin the TV fix at their friends house!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

That does happen! We are not terribly terribly strict about the whole thing and if they sneak in some playstation time we don't get bent about it. It is generally really easy during the school year because there just isn't any time in the day: They get home from their afterschool program about 5:30-6 and the homework continues to and through dinner. By 8 things start to wind down for the 9 yr old and then the day is done. Not too much to worry about there. On the weekends, between soccer games, trail maintenance days, bike rides and the like, not much down time. Yes, they do get to watch movies that are obviously longer than an hour. As I said, it is an ideal...

Now that school is out? We shall see but since it is my wife, the iron fist  who will be home with them, somehow I don't see them getting off too easy.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Kevin's TV time is OK but still to much sometimes. It is his default setting and I will find him there too much sometimes. I worry more about content than time. He likes the Discovery channel and I make him watch the History channel when I'm around but to much is to much.

I'm not getting to concerned about his lack of staying with something at this stage. If he wants to try something and I can afford it he will get his chance but I getting tired of investing my time into something that I don't enjoy but do it for him then when he is done with it I'm looking at a pile of unused stuff, out the money, and now I have some more stuff to get rid of or store.

Based on what you guys have said I think he is just suffering from being a kid. He really is a good guy and does well at most things he tries but I would feel better if the things he did do were gone into with greater commitment.

Thanks guys, please send me your bills for all the advise.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Peter,
Do you need to get in touch with Q? If so, I will help out with an e-mail address.
Bill


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

My wife and I are ready to be with out kids again. It was cool, and I remember some of the stuff you two are talking about. We had them early so we could still be young enough to enjoy ourselves. We've been able to sneak out and leave them periodically but not much for dinners out (because the kids want to come too). But the time has come! YEA!!! With the oldest moving out, and the youngest working nights it will be like we're living alone. We love to slip out for dinner to cheap places where we can both eat for under $20 (or even better yet, under $15!)

Golly I am really looking forward to this... I can't seem to stop thinking about it. Forgive me if I keep bringing it up periodically, but I do consider y'all friends!


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Friends we are. Just exchanging ideas and thoughts on various subjects seems to bring that end result. Getting your home back from the kids has got to be one of lifes greatest joys. Not only were you succussful raising them but now you get to be with your wife, in your space, on your terms. Sounds nice.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

What's the saying? "Life begins when the kids graduate college and the dog dies"!

I have a long way to go before then. 

I have actually found the change of the kids growing a bit strange in that last year almost all of my free time wasn't. The weekends always seemed filled with the kids doing this and that. Now, I find that they don't want to do those things with Dad and that means I can actually get out on my bike or go work in the basement without distraction. Kind of strange. Nice, but strange. Still not able to go out for dinner though. I guess it helps that on the whole I really like my kids! 

They do have their moments though. I have been doing the "morning" routine all school year as my wife always had to bug out to get to her school before Sean's bus arrived. Every morning he would plop down in the kitchen and not decide what to have for breakfast. I would eventually pick something and he would happliy eat it- whatever it was. Well, school is over. As I hopped on my bike and rode off I could hear Allie's voice starting to rise about his picking breakfast! She has no idea what I have gone through for 9 months! Maybe I will tell her the secret that it isn't really his choice! Nah.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Ill address tis in parts because it's what I was thinking as I read it.....

[By ChrisHarris] "Life begins when the kids graduate college and the dog dies"! - You mean now I gotta wait for the dogs to die? Geez.....

it helps that on the whole I really like my kids! Yeah, Me too. (my kids that is, Haven't met Chris' kids, but I'm sure they're cool too!)

They do have their moments though. Yes they do!

Maybe I will tell her the secret that it isn't really his choice! Nah. It never really is their choice is it? and yeah, let her figure it out on her own! lol!


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

Bill said:


> Peter,
> Do you need to get in touch with Q? If so, I will help out with an e-mail address.
> Bill


i have it somewere. it still seems weird. that he is not here.

thanks though bill.

peter


----------



## mattyk6 (Mar 25, 2003)

I haven't posted in awhile, but I do try to read on a daily basis. 

Chris's comment about an hour of tv a day reminded me of a book I am currently reading by Ted Nugent (yes, Ted Nugent), title was something like: God, Guns, & Rock -n- Roll. Anyways, there was a part in there where he only let his kids watch tv for 30 minutes a day. Of course, he and his kids have always spent a lot of time in the outdoors, hunting and fishing and what not. I always thought Ted Nugent was some wild rock star, but after reading this book, it really changed my thoughts about him. If your into the outdoors and hunting and fishing and guns and family (which is right up my alley), I would reccomend this book. 

Well, hope all is well. Will be doing some racing this weekend. Last time I got caught on the pipe and broke a rear suspension arm, but that has been the only part that I have broken while racing. At least on the Stampede.  

Have a good weekend y'all!
Matt


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

No problem Peter, let me know if you can't find it.

Matt, nice to here your doing well. My brother, who is in the music business, has reccommended his book several times. Think I'll have to track it down now.

Now that you mention it I am seeing less and less of Kevin these days. His free time is being spent hanging out with the camp staff guys. He has taken a likeing to my Asst. Ranger and has been spending a lot of time with him. In reality he is teaching this 21 year old how to do the job. It is shocking how much he has learned watching Mark and I do our jobs.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Next thing ya know he WILL be your assistant ranger, then your ranger......


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Then your boss..:freak:

I have been taking Jess with me to trail maintenance days for about 5 years. Although he is only 12 he could teach most of the techniques if anybody would actually listen to a 12 yr old punk!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

And then your keeper..... :lol:

Yeah kids will learn all that stuff and be very knowledgeable on a subject, but no one will listen to them other than other kids younger than they are.

Hey Lookie there 1500 posts... Wow!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Must post more....


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Man Chris is only 5 behind me I better pick up the pace.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

There that made it 6.... no 7 now


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

but I


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

must pass


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Bill!!!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

No..energy...


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Can't type enough...


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I give up.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

I could here you coming up behind me. That was close:wave:


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

1400 Posts !!!

That will have to be it for the weekend. Traveling today and Sunday.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

.

have a great day all.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Posting wars... hhmmnnn. It does seem to be a close race.

Gave my Pede some love yesterday and re-did the shocks on it, now all 4 have oil! & the truck itself is a little cleaner. Took the race tires off and put the stock basher tires on it getting it ready for the vacation.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Ever heard fo the expression: ridden hard and put away wet? Originally about horses not properly cared for. I think my trucks fall in that catagory and after today's rainy bike ride, I will add the bikes to the list!


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Here is another one for ya: "If you can't say anything nice don't say anything at all".

So I have nothing to say about my mainland trip. I don't know how people can live in a larger population. LA is just to hard to live in. To many attatudes with anger...

Glad to be home. I did get some tapeing done last night so I will be flying again soon.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Uh Oh, Bills trip into the land of "selfish people" was not good? It's all selfishness Bill, people want everything to go their way & to heck with you and what you may need.

It's just like the people that buzz along in the left lane of a highway cut you off when they get to their exit, But there were 20 car lengths of open space behind you they could have pulled into & not cost any time........ I hate people like that. I swear I have a big sign on my cars that reads "You must be in front of me, please cut me off". :lol:


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Don't get me started on drivers! Massachusetts is the land of the steel cacoon! Once you get in, the outside world just doesn't matter. Pretty scary! I have taken to wearing polarized sunglasses which eliminate window glare so now I can see the people talking on their cell phones with one hand, pickign their noses with the other while driving with their knees (presumably). Gee, and our insurance rates are some of the highest in the country. Imagine that.

Just remember Bill, there are SOME nice people out there in the "real" world. Most of them are on this board, of course:thumbsup:


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

the best i have seen was a older lady reading a romance novel while driving like she was at the brickyard. and he car had many battle scars toooo. here everyone either wants to be in front of you or right were you are! unless you drive a car like my 1977 olds cutlass the car dosen't know what a crumple zone is! and has large metal/chrome bumpers. 

but anybody run there rc's this weekend? 

scott and i ran his tlt for friends from out of state. and one seems very eager to give rc a try(again). he a had a rc10 years ago.
have a nice day
peter


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I did get my Clod out last night for a bit of pavement chomping. This is the "race" beast w/ dual 14 turns on 7 cells. I was amazed at how well it ran. Not at it's speed per se but it is loking good. Jess also had his crawler out which not only runs 6 cell on MM's but is geared low. I did my best not to run him down too often! 

I had a bunch of questins for the RCMT crew and will be looking closely at my truck tonight to see if I can make some changes. It seems that the way it is currently configured is just a busted axle tube waiting to happen. I don't think I want that.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Ya, it was bad. I was either avoiding drivers who had their heads suck up their personal dark place or thought the world owed them something or at least the freeway gods did. Glad I live where I do, if not, I'm sure I would be in jail for killing some jerk. As the dominate animal on this planet I think we need better natural selection.

It is talking with you guys that makes me feel that there is hope for mankind.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Bill said:


> As the dominate animal on this planet I think we need better natural selection.


AMEN!

Peter, I ran my RC's a bit this last weekend, actually got a run in with the E-Maxx and Mini-T, Broke the front pivot mount on my XXX4, and raced the Buggy & truck. Fun was had.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Bill, I think I know what you need! All over your monster Caddy you need signs saying "FEAR THIS". Not that you would endanger anyone but people might wonder enough to stay away. I remember my first car: '69 Fairlane fastback. Picked it up from my sister in '80. It had dents on EVERY panel. People wouldn't come within 10 car lengths :lol: 

I suspect that given time on the mainland you would become desensitized to the chaos like so many of us are. Glad you have your island so you don't have to go through that dehumanization thing...


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Hmmnn... My first car was a 1971 Fiat 850 Sport, A little Rear engine 2 seat convertable. Neat little car, and I do mean little. People always tried to run you over! Guys in High school loved to go out and lift the front end and move it around.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

LOL! That was not a problem with the Fairlane, that's for sure. I remember installing some speakers in the rear deck- 6X9's! I just climbed into the trunk and stretched out. Plenty of room! Big boat of a car. $300.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

*Ah, children...*

I just sent the wife off to the emergency room with Sean. He was whittling a walking stick on the back deck when he came in saying "I cut myself. Sorry". It doesn't look too bad but he was pretty scared. Even for a tough guy like him the amount of blood coming out is frightening. I am not even sure they will stitch it. Maybe just CA it back up. It is going to put a crimp on his swimming time for a bit though. At least he was using a nice sharp knife. A new Leatherman, Bill!  .

I still remember my first few encounters with knives. Tough lessons to learn- cut away from yourself etc. *sigh*


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Yup, they glued him up. No water play for a while though. Life happens.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

glad he is okay. and hopefully he learned from his mistake.

have a good night all
peter


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Time will tell! :lol: I seem to remember that it took me a few slices. We had an art teacher in my school that had us doing lenoleum (sp?) block printing.  You used very sharp tool to cut your design into the lenoleum. She drilled the safety stuff into us and explain how mad she would be if/when we cut ourselves. People would gouge themselves horribly, grab a piece of paper towel to staunch the blood, ask to go to the bathroom and then run like hell to the nurse! Teacher always knew though. At least she didn't yell at you if it was already bandaged up.

Working on a new lid! last weekend Sean wanted to practice some airbrushing on a piece of plexi we had kicking around so we did up a cool flame pattern (with him on the exacto...) and then, when we realized 9 really is a bit young to run the airbrush, I did it up. Came out "ok". But, it did give me some other ideas. Basically my usual old boring flames with some additions but I am going to try some shadowing and some outlining of the flames. We shall see how it goes. Pix, for sure.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

What kind of lid? Chevy, Jeep, Old, New??


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

no,no, no , yes. Um, I mean it's a Proline F-150. I have had it sitting around for many months. Picked it up with a few others and just haven't felt motivated until now. I really need to try some different things but I just have not felt artistic. At the same time I got the lids I got some liquid mask and I still ahven't tried that. I have been using painters tape- you know, the blue stuff. In the past, I used regular old masking tape. This stuff is so much better. It seems to conform to curves a bit more, comes off cleanly. Good stuff.


----------



## mattyk6 (Mar 25, 2003)

Liquid Mask is AWESOME! I tried using tape on my first two bodies, I'll never go back!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Do you spray it on, or brush it on?


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I love liquid mask as well, I brush it on. It goes on Blue, but dries to almost clear.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

i tirted the parma liquid mask, and hated it! never seemed to dry anuf, and always tore! i have yet to use it well anuff to even try painting anything. i always peel it off and use tape.

peter


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Spelling aside, , clearly people have different results. I will have to give it a try for sure. The tape does work well but the overlap regions just add that much more work.

Hey, I'll take a poll here! I am still planning to do some shadowing on the flames on this body. The question is light shadows or dark? Do I want the flames hovering and blocking light from the blue or hovering and lightening up the blue? You probably have 3 hours to decide!


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

ChrisHarris said:


> Spelling aside, , clearly people have different results. I will have to give it a try for sure. The tape does work well but the overlap regions just add that much more work.
> 
> Hey, I'll take a poll here! I am still planning to do some shadowing on the flames on this body. The question is light shadows or dark? Do I want the flames hovering and blocking light from the blue or hovering and lightening up the blue? You probably have 3 hours to decide!


i think i need my third graders spelling help!
what colors are the flames going to be? 
if your flames will be dark shadow with a lighter color.

but it's just one of thooooose days! lost a spider gear fo rthe tlt today

so the tlt is shelved again..........

peter


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Good advice on the paint choice. I will go dark!

What is the spider gear?


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

That would be things like your wrist web shooter, mask, utility belt, etc.....


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

spider gears are in the diff pumpkin. they are what give you a diff action. i had poster tack in the diffs but snapped a axle end...... and was cleaning everything up for some ofna diff lock 120,000 wt oil.

and BILL  i think the spider gears would be in the spidy tracers..... you gotta love comics

have a good day
peter


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Good one Bill!

I use Traxxas pegs in my center diff but nothing in the axle ones so I haven't seen those sicne I built it up.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

i have already chewed up a center diff too.  i have switched to a gear diff(from the ta04 like ja anderson).


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

You must drive yours... Mine is holding up fine in the basement.

the body came out very very nicely! Not for close-up inspection but in a 'drive-by' sort of way! pix later


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Glad it turned out well Chris.

I've just about finished my tape job on the wing. It to trned out well. Going to hate putting the first ding in it. But looking good until then.

Happy long weekend ya all.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Once you get that first ding though, then it is fair game and it doesn't hurt that much! 

The attempt at shadowing on this body was a complete failure! Luckily I am using water based paint so I was able to simply wash off the disaster and start fresh. I need a lesson on airbrushing but also I probably need a different brush or new parts for this one. I am too cheap!

So, here are a couple pix, as promised. This is pretty much in race set-up. The batts are strapped underneath (with very strong tape). I figure I can run one pack and recharge rather than untape all the time although I have plenty of tough tape!


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

looks good to me chris! 
and yes i had run my tlt alot till i snapped the axle end. has beem down 2+months waiting for parts. the last couple of months i have just run everything into the ground. the whole sitting still and doing repair work hasen't been an option.

have a good weekend, we are off to watch a softball turny.. wife is head of the local little league(softball side).......

peter


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Looks real good Chris.

How about a photo with the lid off so we can see that brushless set up?


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

I'm sure your all waiting to hear how well the wing flew with it's new tape job. Good. It is a little nose heavy but that can be trimmed out and it should fly in the heavier wind much better than before. So all and all it is Good.Now to get the trucks ready for the Harris/Catalina Drive Off. The first thing I need to do is give every truck I have more ground clearence.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Hey, I thought you said they got rid of most of those pesky buffalo!


had a grand 4th today1 We got up at 5 and headed down to Cape Cod, our "local" awesome beach area. we left at 6:30 and the ride of 110 miles take s~ 1.5 hours. (speed limits? what are those anyway?). spent a great morning at the beach, early afternoon bayside and then hauled butt back home for a nic eparty next door! Couldn't be better. 

Of course we had to take the trucks out for show and tell. ( A bevy of lovely young women always need to be impressed!) Well, there were so many cars that we couldn't really run them right in fornt of the party but it was fun. Jesse ran the bl pede for a while and complained of stuttering and flacky steering. I just told him to turn it off and I will deal with it tomorrow! My transmitte was left on so I couldn't take the TLT out... Hopefullly they will recharge nicely.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Happy 4th of July.......is over.

Now about two weeks of worry that some Scout does not decide to light a firework. We are so dry.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Yeah, I bet you guys are a tinderbox these days! Good luck with that.

Bill, ygm.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Hi all! I was up north camping from the 1st until today so I've been catching up. I had fun with my 'Pede over the weekend, some little kids were running Radio Shack/Toys'R'Us trucks in the street next to our campsite and I just had to go out and mess with them! I sat in our campsite and held the radio low so they would wonder who was controlling the truck. Went out with the 'Pede and slowly chased them a little, did some donuts, circled them, sped up the street & back again. It was a blast! Then I got out the E-Maxx..... Wicked...... Terrorized the poor little truck. The kids running it were having fun though so it was all good!

Glad to hear you're all OK.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Hi Tom,

Glad you had a good vacation. Nothing like having a couple of kids to mess with.

As you can see the thread has been a little slow these days with you being on the road. Maybe we can get some RC talk going again.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

nope. nothing to say.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

Bill said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> As you can see the thread has been a little slow these days with you being on the road. Maybe we can get some RC talk going again.


it took me most of the week but i added 1-1 1/2 inches in length to my tlt-1, and added the stampede stock tires to it again. then today my son wanted to put the tlt tires on the mini cooper. i liked it.

just slooooowly getting everything running again. waiting for more hobby money though. never in a hurry, but hate to wait

pics of the truck here
http://www.one18th.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6422&perpage=40&pagenumber=3
new pics 2/3 the way down.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

cool pics, As mentioned there I was really liking the Challenger in the background. Of course, I'm a car nut!


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

tommckay said:


> cool pics, As mentioned there I was really liking the Challenger in the background. Of course, I'm a car nut!


thanks. if i went another 1/2-1 inch i could run a stampede body


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Funny, I was reading the 1/18 page with your pix and people were saying it looked real scale. I was thinking another inch or so and a Pede body and THEN it would look scale. That is my plan, should I get the motivation. The axles are narrow enough that theyfit under a Pede body making it look very realistic. 

Still, it does look great! I love the mini body! :thumbsup:


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

ChrisHarris said:


> Funny, I was reading the 1/18 page with your pix and people were saying it looked real scale. I was thinking another inch or so and a Pede body and THEN it would look scale. That is my plan, should I get the motivation. The axles are narrow enough that theyfit under a Pede body making it look very realistic.
> 
> Still, it does look great! I love the mini body! :thumbsup:


if you poke around one18th.com there are traxxas part numbers to do a pede sized strech. the biggest size difference are the tires. i put then up against some imex dirt claws/dogs? and they looked tiny. i think it looks good witht the stock body. but am really temped to run the rover mini.

peter


ohh and thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

I must add my complaments to the others, nice job Peter. I'm also very impressed with the 1/18th.com site.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I actually tried it with the stock TLT tires and it looked sweet! Not like an oversized off-road beast- just a slightly jacked stocker. 

I will have to spend more time on the 1/18th site, for sure.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I'm a member at one18th.com, I joined before I got my Mini-T to read up on it. I find it a very informative site under the right circumstances. But it doesn't seem to hold my interest well, same with www.minioffroaders.com


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

*ahhh. Monday.*

Lovely weekend. All rested and relaxed, ready for another week of chaos. I had no idea. Pulled in on the bike and walked in with a co-worker whow as telling me about a fire. Where?, I ask innocently. Oh, a few doors down from your office. Oh indeed. Actually, it was next door. In a lab filled with some seriously nasty stuff. Luckily the whole place didn't go off like a bomb and take out the building. I actually got lucky in that I have some floor level water damage (like the clothes I was going to wear today- I am wearing some shorts now!, power strips, chargers, and a set of my own speakers for my computer). The computer was up on the desk so it lived. Other friends weren't nearly as lucky. Lots and lots of total carnage. As it is you don't want to breath anywhere on our floor but that isn't a problem since I work elsewhere.

Then the wife called and explained that Jesse in his 12 yr old wisdom decided to test out his brand new backpack with a friend up in the attic. What to use for weight they pondered... How about these paint cans? Well, that was last week. This morning he found that one of the lids was not on tightly. Orange paint. All over the inside of his new pack. It is one of those things you can't even yell at him for because he is already so completley devistated. Tough lesson.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

yuck. On a "lighter" note.... While I was on Vacation, I blew the motor up on my Suburban. 1300 miles on a fresh remanufactured engine and it blows up. nice. Motor Defect, hopefully the warranty will fix the motor. You ain't the only one.....


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

sorry to hear about the fire! 
but no one got hurt did they?
hope things smooth out a little.
and the paint in the backpack, it's now a Harris original.
peter


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Luckily the fire happened at 1:30 Saturday morning so none of the idiots who don't evacuate when alarms go off got hurt.

Yup, the backpack shall be a topic of conversation for quite some time!


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

That's it, I'm not going outside anymore. Bad stuff happens.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Yeah, well after work and a whole lot of office cleaning I DID go outside. And found a flat tire on the bike. This is Moanday right? And it wont be tomorrow?

(oh, I am a whiz at flats- I had a new tube in and pumped, wheel on the bike, and rolling down the road in about 5 minutes. Not everything was bad). 

The pack looks...used. :lol: Not my problem. My money the first time but not my problem.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Now I now what you mean. I stayed inside to be safe and I got a paper cut. So I guess, no matter where you go .... there you are. Danger lurks.

Seriously guys hope all the bad luck has passed you buy.

Take care.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Thanks Bill, Me too! Truck is in the shop getting repaired now, hopefully that will be the end of it.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

What happened? a Whole day with no posts!

I decided I need to race, I'm going out tomorrow to the summer series race & hope to get my mind off the bad luck. My youngest pretty much convinced me to go & my oldest decided to go along as well. So it will be a nice Father-son outing, should be fun.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Not only was it a "day", it was EXACTLY a day! And, you were the poster at 7:52 Eastern time) both times. Scary.

Hope you have a great time at the races. My guys are busy packing for the CA trip so I will have time to play on my own but it is nice to have the family outings for sure!


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Hi :wave:


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Wow, didn't notice the time stamp... wierd! wouldn't that technically make it 2 days though? 48 hours apart?

Hi Bill... Hope your ready, Chris & crew are "packing".....


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

hello.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

By golly, you are correct. Two days it was. What a bunch of uncommunicative so-and-sos we have here! Too much life getting in the way!

I am preoccupied with work. lfe and of course, the Tour de France! Vive La Lance!


----------



## Q2k2 (Aug 26, 2002)

Hey Fellas.. long time no posts.. i know i know.. 

i've been Sinning.. the RC's have been pretty dormant for 4-5 months while we got the wedding, house, etc taken care of.. i'm happy to announce i'm now a married man and the wedding was incredible.. went flawless and what an amazing day.. 

i plan on checking in more often again, never forgot about you guys just didnt have much to contribute.. i'm running my own VW Forum at www.franklinsvwwerks.com/phpbb/ which takes much of my attention but its time to get back to my RC's.. 

last time i tried to get the pede running i could only get a flinch when i turned the Radio on but thats it. didnt have the time to trouble shoot so its sat ever since. the touring cars are 'farily' in one piece but havent touched them either. villian is still in need of an adequate speed control.. need to bite the bullet and buy one of those from steve at offshoreelectrics.com

i DID however put on a VW show which benefited Children's Hospital of seattle (raised over $3500.00 ) and had over 130 vintage vw's show up. it started with a 100 mile road rally thru the mountains and then we met at a park in Issaqua to show our cars.. i included my Pede'n trailor setup with the Beetlecup TL01.. everyone got a huge kick out it.. now if they were running that woulda been even cooler.. but no one knew haha..

here are some pics

















and i'll throw this one in just for kicks.. made a 'few' changes since you guys saw it last.. 










ok.. i should get back to work..

talk to you guys soon..
Q

hey Peter, havent forgotten about your mini..


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Wow! nice to hear from the Q again. 

I look at your low riding bug and think "that car wouldn't last here in Michigan, rides too low, roads are too rough."

No VW Motorhome conversions?


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

OMG! I remember a guy who went by that name! He was real nice then this woman thing happened and he vanished from the face of our world!

Glad to hear that things are steadying out for ya. Also that the wedding went great!

I love the shots of your show. Great job on that. I will have to check out the website for sure. 

Welcome back!


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Hi :wave: 

wow Hi :wave:


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

Q,
nice poics of the show.
and no worries.
glad it all went well.
peter


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

*What have I gotten myself into?*

I went down to the shop last night to do what I thought, was a bit of tweeking n the Clod. People had advized me to move my lower links to a different position to make it stronger. made sense. 2 hours later, I am getting SOME progress. I have to redesign the chassis, move the anti-sway bars move the shock mounts, cut down the length on the chassis.. Oh yeah, while doing this I found the tranny was binding. Opened it up and it's a mess! Starting with that there are bushings- no bearings at all! Even Tamiya puts bearings in the tranny. The guy who sold it must have taken them out  I lubed the bushings and that seemed to help but it still binds. I think one of the axles is bent. I have to determine whether that really matters or if it is just a tightness in the diff. If only the diff, I can live with it but :freak: . It is going to take a while to get on top of this "adjustment".

Hoping to take the bl pede over to hobby town today for their road races. Just to see how it does on pavement. I don't even know what they have for a course but supposedly they set something up. I have no need to just go do drag races against dual engine nitro buggies and T-maxxes.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well, never made it to HobbyTown but I did get lots done on the truck! 

Pretty much rebuilt the Clod chassis. Sits a couple inches lower than it did which is all good from a race point of view. Still haven't figured out exactly what is up with the tranny but I know which side of which axle needs attention so that is fixable. Thing still scoots even with all that drag! Jumps awesomely without breaking links!! Which of course was the whole point. I realized though, after the hack job that I am now commited to running ONE body unless I make up some side posts. The Jeep is nice but...

Got the BL out and that seems good! Handles really well considering I haven't done much for it recently. Sean's Pede even saw the light of day! Took a beating but now he has steel shock caps (I am running Hot Bodies so they were idle. That shouldn't happen again. Then again, He came down from about 6' straight onto the rear end so a shock cap is a cheap price! :devil: .

Time for a hot motor in the TLT and I should be almost good to go.

Later all!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Cool Chris, Glad to hear you're having fun! 

I went racing with the boys Saturday, had a good time but blew my fastest motor, it threw a wind for some reason, a nice 10x1 in my xxx4 ruined. I put so much load on it when it was stuck that it melted the endbell... oops!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Ouch. that stinks. At least armatures are not all that expensive. Hope it was fun until the smoke started!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Eh, it happens.... That 10x1 was cool but it took ALOT of maintenance (as all low wind motors do)! I had to turn the com and put new brushes in every 5 runs because performance dropped significantly. It was a Reedy Platinum motor with quad magnets so the can is nice. I happened to have a 14x2 Reedy Ti with a loose magnet so I took the endbell & arm and dropped it in the the Platinum can, Works great! Put my Mystery wind EBX in the XXX4 & it screams now. I call it my mystery wind because I got it in a package deal & its not labelled, I can tell its a triple wind but not how many turns. All I know is that it is FAST, I never ran it much because in off road I could never make run time no matter how low I geared it & no matter how I geared it it was super fast. Now with the 3300's it's not so much of an issue, although my son dumped with it.... But he played too much prior to the start of the race.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Checkin' in..... Werd.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

well we got a puppy last night. my wife finally broke me down. she is a three color shiz zu(don't know if i spelled it right??). 7 and a half weeks old, very friendly and kept me up till 5:30 this mornig. will post a pic later if anybody wants to see. 

good morning all!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Post a pic! I think it's Shih Tzu..... But I could be wrong, wouldn't be the 1st time!


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

tom you know your guess is better then mine, i find my self "SAYING" it without the the right shih sound


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Cute! It looks like one of those little furry things from Star Wars!


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

ChrisHarris said:


> Cute! It looks like one of those little furry things from Star Wars!


there called EWOKES  i know how to spell that! 
we are still trying to figure out a name for her.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Looks more like a furby to me! Or a gremlin before the evil transformation.........

Cute little bugger.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Tom, if the dog is keeping Peter up until 5:30 in the morning then the evil transformation has already occured.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Hi Guys. 

Sorry about the puppy crack Peter, I'm sure it is as cute as a botton.

I've not been a good thread contributor lately just to much work and no energy afterwards to do much of anything else. That includes all things RC, even got a few mags around I haven't read yet.

Anyway take care ya all.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

Bill said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> Sorry about the puppy crack Peter, I'm sure it is as cute as a botton.
> 
> ...


i thought it was funny!
the neighbor girl dosen't know who gizmo is!
dang youts(my cousin vinny youths )


----------



## Q2k2 (Aug 26, 2002)

Alexis wanted to get a puppy about 6 months ago.. i wasnt too fond of the idea of scooping up after it and tho i Love dogs, i prefer it be someone elses dog..

to cure her 'wants' to have a puppy i asked my sister if we could puppy sit for the weekend. 

IN came an 8 week old yellow lab.. OUT went her 'wants' for a Dog 


ps.. is anyone else not getting the "new message has been posted" emails?


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

the no email with new posts hits me a few times a week. 

we were both feeling a little bad we both had dogs growing up, but or kids hadn't had the oppertunity.

it's going pretty good. she has welted today from the heat! ;(

peter


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I'm not subscribed to the thread so I don't get the E-mails, Check & make sure you're still subscribed.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

We have two cats. Those are pets that can be left with occasional care for overnights away from home and the like. Dogs? I had a wonderful beagle when I was growing up. Had to be home all the time or finding kennels... I love dogs but...

Q- Thanks for hosting the photos for me!

Here is a shot of my "race clod" in it's current low rider set-up.









I had to hack the chassis up to move links and stuff. Now I can only run my Jeep body unless I come up with some fancy side mounts. oops.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

very cool.
how much bigger is that clod chassis versus the tlt chasis?
know you need to post(or q does) a pic with batts and everything. 

not like we go anywhere to begain with
it will give me someone to hang ith when the kids start school.
peter


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well, Q is indespensible for posting on many sites but here, I can put up my own photos. Just need them small and then YOU need to click on them. way too much trouble most of the time. But, because you asked so nicely.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

oops!

After I posted the shots I realized that the body was on backwards on the TLT both times! That is the trouble with these two ended 4WS sorts of contraptions! :freak:

That second shot really gives you an idea of how slammed that Clod is! It has jsut over 2" of ground clearance. But it doesn't bottom when it lands!


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

very cool.
i get a little backwards when i go to install the tires back on the tlt. i have to check twice i'm doing it right
and thanks for the extra pics.
are you ready for the monster jam race?

peter


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I am getting closer to being ready! The Clod is well on it's way although I still have more work to do, both on one of the axles (might just steal Jesse's  ) And I don't have anti-sways on it yet. The thing is so low to the ground I might not need them that much but I want them for cornering. Also have to glue up my sexy new tires and rims. Might even do a new lid if I get inspired/

I went out to Radio Shack last night and picked up a little fan to put over the 5800 ESC in the Pede. I am running the batts under the chassis for this event so I have dropped the ESC into the battery tray and attached the fan blowing down onto the fins. It is raining cats and dogs around here so I don't think I will get a chance to try it out just yet. I have it geared pretty low but it still gets way hotter than I think electronics should be. This fan doesn't blow much air but I think it should be enough. I hope it will be enough!

I have no idea what I want to do for the TLT. Probably something other than the Stinker. Just not sure what. Jay Jordan is trying to rebuild some of my motors (some were in "rough shape"). Among those was a Chameleon which might work well, and a 15 turn P-94. that might be a bit too hot but I wont know until I try it. Then there is the Jet... Hey, it has an 8t ESc, why not?


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Hey all!

Nothing R/C to relate really just wanted to share that we, in the Boston area, are about to go into the most bizarre lock down of all times. also known as the DNC! I am so glad that even though I live very near Boston, I commute in the opposite direction. I also ride my bike whenever possible, further easing the upcoming insanity. They will be closing the main highways into the city in the afternoons this whole week. Any poor fool that tries to come in will be shunted off into my town! There are no obvious ways to get from Medford into Boston. I am tempted to ride down to the Square and just watch the insanity. :devil:


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

As always, at least these last couple months, I've got nothing to share that is RC related either. Just wanted to check in and say Hi. Hi:wave: 

At least I will be seeing my family in a couple of days. They have been staying at our other house starting on the first of this month. I'm going up to do some work on the place, nice way to spend my vacation. After a long week we will all drive back together and get back to our normal lives.

Looks like the Harris Family visit will be my real vacation this year. Looking forward to that.

Take care everyone.

PS That would be something to see Chris. Try that in LA and people would die.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

You mean because of riots, complaining about a loss of civil liberties: meaning the use of their car?

Around here it seems that most eople have taken vacation! There was an absolue traffic nightmare last Thursday afternoon as tons of people left town. :lol: Apparently by sundown the roads were empty. 

We shall see how it goes.  

Bill, I hope we can make your vacation a good one!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Well I can't say as I blame the people for leaving, why not go somewhere else and enjoy yourself instead of subjecting yourself to all the traffic problems and security issues. God forbid you actually had to work in a building next to the convention center! That would be CRAZY! We heard a news report that some of the businesses in the area are actually going to close up for the week?


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

As this has evolved from a Democratic showcase to a disaster in the making  people's expectations have changed so much. Initially people from as much as 20-30 miles out were planning on cashing in by renting their hosues to delegates for outrageous sums of money. Then, it turned out that all the roads were going to be closed and the mass transit was going to shut down and suddenly nobody WANTS to rent a house that far out. All the restaurants were thrilled with the expected influx of people. Then it turned out that the delegates will be fed at private parties. All those dollar signs went away. I think they were saying that "Boston" would be making around $50 million on the event. Now they are saying it will cost us that much in terms of actual expense and lost business. *sigh*


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

That's just what I ment. Everyone is "OK" with the idea until it starts. I hope it works out for the best though.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

hopefully it won't turn into a WTO riot. like we had here a few years ago. people from out of area coming to your community and ripping it up is no fun depleeting(one of theese days i will get this spelling thing down) resorses.....

hope things go well, and as always safe.

peter


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I honestly don't see that happening. I mean, what is it they are doing that would outrage the world the way the WTO had? And there are more people truely pissed off at the current administration than there currently are with the Dems.

It is sad to see the state of paranoia we have worked ourselves into. I rode through Lexington at the end of a bike ride yesterday. "the birthplace of the American revolution" and all that. They were having one of many reenactments specifically for the DNC folk. The security was insane! I was talking with this older woman who was all worried that the motorcycle cops could be frauds and they could have whatever in their bike packs! I just shook my head and told her to look at everybody else! People had coolers and backpacks and whatever. She was all worried about "what if". I figure that you take precautions and you hope that nobody wants to go out in a blaze of glory (or whatever). Heck, I wear a seatbelt and on a bike, I wear a helmet. If I really wanted to avoid an accident, I just wouldn't go outside! And then you would get a paper cut or a splinter and bleed to death! 

There was a news report last week about a guy, driving his car with his teenage son in the passenger seat. A manhole cover blew up as they approached and it flew through the window doing serious damage to the kid. Very sad but totally inavoidable. You going to start worrying about redesigning manhole covers? Not on my dime I hope.

I'll be quiet now.


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

ChrisHarris said:


> Heck, I wear a seatbelt and on a bike,


HOW DO U WEAR a SEATBELT ON A BIKE?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

-Tone


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Yes! Some people call it a jock strap though.  Actually , I meant that in a car, I wear a belt, on a bike, I wear a helmet... some times my brain moves in different lanes than my fingers do. We try to connect every once in a while. Mostly on Wednesdays.


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

ChrisHarris said:


> Yes! Some people call it a jock strap though.  Actually , I meant that in a car, I wear a belt, on a bike, I wear a helmet... some times my brain moves in different lanes than my fingers do. We try to connect every once in a while. Mostly on Wednesdays.


rofl.... thats funny!

-Tone


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

:lol: It's only Tuesday, I hope they meet up soon....

Morning everybody! :wave: Rainy and dreary here today.


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

well Tom, looks like I'm gonna get YOUR rain tonight, and have RAIN till THursday!! i live on a flippin side of a MOUNTAIN and i am in a FLOOD WATCH!! last wek, they closed the major highway to get to my place, and the town that is the back way was also closed (the main street that is)... i dont think i can TAKE this RAIN stuff any longer.... our offroad track on FRIDAY and Saturday was a SWIMMING pool!! apparently it dried up pretty good on sunday, so they wwere able to race, but i didnt go, i didnt want mud-caked toys! Let me know how bad the rain is, please, so that i can prepare fopr the worst!!

I hope everyone is havin a great day so far! Oh yah, Chris, its only 1 more day b4 your mind and your fingers meet... happy happy joy joy!!

-Tone


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

It's just rain here, no biggie. Who knows what it will be like by the time it gets to NJ


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well, the DNC has come and almost gone with nary a problem! How boring. I was so looking forward to some chaos but everybody left town. No traffic issues anywhere. No protests. Also, no people eating at the restaurants or buying stuff at the stores which stinks for them. I think this is going to end up costing this area about $60 million! Ouch. Glad that's not my business.

I feel bad for all the folk that went on vacation to get away from here too. The weather stinks. Not nasty bad, jsut cold and gray with rain here and there. Enough that I would be VERY unhappy if I were camping, or worse, at the beach! Might as well be working.

Spent some more time on the Clod last night. I decided to steal Jesse's front tranny/axle! That actually takes quite a bit of work as he has a completely differnt set-up so I had to remove pretty much everything: bumper, servo mount, shock mount, suspension links, etc. Got it almost done I guess. I found that not only is my drive unit all bunged up but it is cracked as well! It would NOT have lasted! Jesse also has some cool strengthening stuff on his axles which I will take advantage of. I think he got a great deal on his truck. This stuff alone sells for over $50 and it was just part of the deal. 

Some of you may remember my late 50's pick-up shell I had on my Pede for a while (the one with the lights). I have decided to run that for the race. This Clod is really low slung and that body sits low. It looks cool! There may be a bit of interference but the jumps are not big so it should be OK. I will post pix of the whole package once I get the body mounts tweaked.

If/when it dries up, I really have to get the Pede out and make sure that it is running right. I think it is good to go but... Hopefully I will be getting my motors back so if there is any issue with the 5800 I have a fall back for MJ5. The Pede already has a new F-150 lid!  Pix for sure. later all- I have typed way too much!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Things should be returning to normal this weekend in Boston, Wonder what the actual total dollars lost will be? News says about 8 million lost.

So it's been a day, where's the Pics??


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I haven't painted the other lid yet. Gee, give a guy a break! I did spend some more time last night on the truck but I need some more bits to properly mount the Chevy lid on the Clod. Should be able to find some scrap here at work. 

I am blown away at how much freer Jesse's tranny runs than mine did! Plus, I found (don't laugh too loud please), that while threadlocking the bolts that hold on the steering blocks, I had almost completely seized up one of my bearings! I guess I dripped too much on! It was nasty! You put the free running tranny and wheel bearings onto what was already a fast truck? Oh, and I made up an 8 cell pack the other night... I can't wait to see what this puppy will do! I am stumped on how to secure sway bars though and this truck is going to need them!

It's gunna suck when I get back from CA and have to rebuild Jess's truck for him. I have parted it out pretty badly.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

the fear factor uses zip ties to hold down it's oem sway bars. 
other then that i have never really looked at the sway bars on a monster....

ohh well.
peter


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

the first set of sways I had on there were done just that way but they were supported by the chassis. I can't do that with the latest changes. I tried just strapping them down but the zips just weren't strong enough or tight enough to do anything.

I have a design in mind which will basically bolt each end of the sway to a link and the rest will float. should work but I need to find the scrap aluminum to do it. Should be very cool if it works.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well, I never got the chance to make my parts at work- or even find the scrap! But, I did get it all together tonight without the swaybars. frankly I am not sure I even need them! The CG is so low on this puppy there is no wheel lifting going on. I swear, it seems like the body leans IN! All the weight is so low I could imagine that. And probably did!  

This sucker is FAST too. 8 cells with dual P-94 14 turns. I can't wait to see how it compares with other trucks in it's class!

got the body posts on as well but the sun had gone down so you all will have to wait for a nice photo until tomorrow when you get up! It looks awesome with the chevy lid! Getting excited here!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

*Good Morning sleepy heads!*

OK, I have a couple shots of the trucks for you. I need to PS some others so they will fit on this forum. These two are of the Cldo and the Pede as they will see action next weekend. You have already seen the TLT so I wont waste electrons on that one.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Kewl!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Thanx!

Had them both out for a romp today. Mixed results. The Clod is great but there is something funky with it's shocks so the rear end gets tossed way the hell up in the air on bumps. I THINK I may have fixed it. then the Pede has this totally annoying habit of rolling over if you THINK of turning! I spent a bunch of time taking toe-in out and increasing camber. Still rolly but much less so.

I have this fan on the Pede's 5800 ESc and now it runs totally cool. I will melt the motor and the batts before I tax the ESC. That means I han increase the gearing to get the top end back! I don't get the wheelies that so many people talk about but it does get out of it's own way! Without seeing the course at MJ5 I don't know whether speed or acceleration is the way to go. At least now I have a choice.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Traction Rolls while turning? Stiffen the suspension, Either by oil or spring. I's go up a couple weights on the oil. Maybe a 40 wt all around and see if that does the trick. Depends on the track surface though, this coild be carpet?


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Yeah, it is going to be carpet. I have been told by Devestator2000 (Mike) to ditch the M2K tires for this event. I have found some stock tires and some regular Mashers that I can try. 

I will try heavier oil though. I am just running out of time to play with this stuff. I am busy the next two nights and packing Thursday for an EARLY get-out-of-town. And then there is the work thing... *sigh*


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I was gonna say, the M2K's wouldn't be the best choice for carpet or pavement, too soft and grippy. I ran road course with my 'pede last year after my 1st line truck broke, it had the stock tires on it with fresh 40wt all around, I was actually able to drift it thru the corners. It wasn't the fast way around the track against XXXT's that were slammed and cornering tight, but it was a blast & had people watching as I came into a hairpin almost sideways! Wheee! It was too much fun. I think I took 4th that day.

Try the different tires before you do the shock thing, the tires alone may solve your problem.


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

tommckay said:


> Traction Rolls while turning? Stiffen the suspension, Either by oil or spring. I's go up a couple weights on the oil. Maybe a 40 wt all around and see if that does the trick. Depends on the track surface though, this coild be carpet?


for the stampede, the BEST way to go anti-Roll has to be 45/55 wt oil. being that i races mine a LOT, i played with MANY a setup.... i believe i am running 50 up front, and 45 in the rear... i use associated truck springs... i run Blue Fronts up front, and RED rears in the rear.... i got a next to big and a middle preload spacer on the REAR... and on the front, i have 1 thin one.... with this setup, the truck doesnt push as much as it used to, and it also doesnt traction roll at all...i also have the shocks on the outermost hole on the arms.... and Chris, u might wanna try dremeling the chassis a little bit..... sorta like this....

http://www.rcpics.net/view_single.php?medid=4292

and dont forget the ARMS too.... 

http://www.rcpics.net/view_single.php?medid=4291

and an overall view.... 

http://www.rcpics.net/view_single.php?medid=4289

keep in mind, i was also runnin a reciever pack in front to give it LESS push.... i was havin a hard time w/o the weight... i also had the battery mounted in the FOREWARD position.... (i actually dremeled out the MSC servo spot so that i could try mounting it BACK all the way... that sucked even MORE...)

and Here is a PIC of my rear end... with the Jaypede conversion..... (notice the 14x1 D5....)

http://www.rcpics.net/view_single.php?medid=4287

and the underside, what i did to the REAR skid was cut a little piece out to lighten the rear a TAD bit.... i am also running an RPM esc mount to help stiffen the rear (since i dremeled out that servo mount.... 

also make sure you are running the front pin brace too.... it helps with the loose front end.... and i also run a Nitro Rustler front shock tower... i dremeled it a little so that the steering servo would fit.... also, i might wanna try lowering the front body mounts too... i cut the stock ones off.... and screwed the Rustler shorties on in their place.. which gives the car a SLAMMED look! 

there ... i HOPE that helps mr. chris!!!

-Tone


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

ChrisHarris said:


> Yeah, it is going to be carpet. I have been told by Devestator2000 (Mike) to ditch the M2K tires for this event. I have found some stock tires and some regular Mashers that I can try.
> 
> I will try heavier oil though. I am just running out of time to play with this stuff. I am busy the next two nights and packing Thursday for an EARLY get-out-of-town. And then there is the work thing... *sigh*


something tirewize you could try on carpet.... this may sound SICK, but i KNOW it will work.... take a set of tires - older set - and stadium truck profile would be best - and take an old axle and attach it to a drill, and attach the tire to the drill, and SPIN THAT SUCKER on some 150 grit sandpaper..... till they are virtually bald... make sure when u mount them, get some HARD inserts..... 

-Tone

EDIT: if there was more time, i'd send you a loaner set of mine to use...... i know i got some BALDIES somewhere...........


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well, I am totally out of time to do many mods for this event. I am not sure but I think V treads are required- I have slicks from my old Losi but those aren't allowed.  

I will be at the track the night before the races and have practice time in the AM so I wil just pack everyting I have and see what seems to run best.

In terrms of lightening? Well, I am running a 5800 on this puppy so speed just isn't an issue. Not on that track anyway. Apparently it is real tight and technical so speed-ultimate speed, just isn't such an issue. I may gear this puppy down to the point where I can just keep the front from fliping all the time. I am doing that right now with a loose slipper. Works. Imagine that.  Almost like it was made for that.

I have so much to get done in the next few days it is sick! I had a little party of 20 friends over last night for a post mtb ride bbq so that night was totally unproductive. Well, it was a great time but... And I am busy again tongiht. That leaves after work Weds and Thurs to get it ALL done. "under pressure...."

Oh, and the chassis brace up front? My left kingpin is a pretzel!  I have no idea why the suspension still works but it is a bit too late for the brace. Sucks too because that is one of the RPM LXT arms and it will be hard to find a replacement and redremel to fit the widening thing.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

No time to "git-r-done"! I hate when that happens. Good luck!


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

ChrisHarris said:


> Well, I am totally out of time to do many mods for this event. I am not sure but I think V treads are required- I have slicks from my old Losi but those aren't allowed.
> 
> I will be at the track the night before the races and have practice time in the AM so I wil just pack everyting I have and see what seems to run best.
> 
> ...


i think tower still has the LXT arms by RPM...... i could be mistaken tho....

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXEV24&P=7

-Tone


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well, that will help for when I get back! I will be bringing a spare Pede in case this one doesn't live through it.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Also ask for arms for the Losi GTX Gas truck (Losi's 1st gas truck) It had LXT arms on it and that was after the XXT came out.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

WHEE! It's "hump day"


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Nah, we are way past hump day! I figure I have maybe 6 more hours of WORK then I will bolt and pack, pack, pack! I started making lists this morning of what I need to do to get out to MJ5 on Friday. Two Pages...


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Hope everyone is doing well. Just got logged in so I'm going back to see the photos. Later.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

good luck chris, and the new lids look sweet.

peter


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Thanx! On both counts.

I just wish I was there already. That way the packing and the drive would be behind me. I have knocked 8 things off the 'to-do' list this afternoon. sure beats working...


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Things look good.

Have a great trip. Enjoy yourself.

Drive safe.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Chris, I hope you do well at MJ5, at least better than you expected. 

Bill, your time for the Harris invasion is coming...... are you getting prepared??


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

The good thing about Chris's visit this year is he will arrive right after our "busy" season ends. So going from 400 people to 4 makes everything seem easy. If all goes as planned he and the family will stay at the Beach House, a three bedroom house and deck 50' from the water. With kayacks, snorkleing equipment, ski boats, sailboats and so on right at hand keeping busy is not a problem. He wants to do the island tour thing and that will take a day itself. Wish you could join us.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Sounds real cool, wish I could!


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Tom, It would be a blast to get all you guys over here for a get together. In fact when I first got into RC I looked real hard at trying to set up a RC program here for the kids. Which would have gotten us a track, pit area, and related toys. For several reasons the program never materialized but the idea of hosting an RC event has lived on in my brain. I realize the air fare would eleminate many from the start but it is still fun to think about. Someday maybe.

But if you ever find yourself on the westcoast please let me know so we can visit either here on the island or on the mainland.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

*I am back...*

Just dragged my butt in after my second 560 mile drive of the weekend. That is a LONG drive without a co-pilot. Both went well!

MJ5 was awesome. My performances? does DFL mean anything? Actually, I did take a 2nd in the TLT! Out of three... I had so many problems this weekend it was really frustrating. 

Left home at 4:45AM Friday and was there before 3PM. spent the next 6 hours test driving and wrenching. The Pede, which had been flipping all the time at home was now just spinning out. On the straights, under heavy throttle, it pulled horribly to the left. tore it all down- found nothing. Put it all back and it was no longer pulling (did remove one spacer at the diff which might have caused binding on the left side, but may also have loosened the left wheel nut), and added 50 wt to the front shocks to keep the rear wheels from unweighting as much. it was better but still ugly. That truck had the brushless in it. I doubt I ever got over 1/2 throttle. Such a waste. I had brought Sean's Pede which has always done well in it's RPMed stock form. Could NOT get it to run.

The Clod was dialed! I was psyched! I did have some steering issues which I worked on but generally it jumped and turned flat. JAy Jordan, one of the top Clod guys (and the guy who does my motors now) tried it on Saturday and (insert blush) claimed that my truck was the BEST first effort handbuilt Clod he had driven! He had a blast running it. I only wish I could drive 1/2 as well as he did.

When it came to raceday, I was in the last bunch of Clods, mod Pede and TLT. In Clods, I was up against 5 other Clods- all of which had Powers chassises. These are the world champ racing chaissis. Folk were talking trash and I made it clear that if my zero dollar chassis beat ANY of them, they had better run in shame! It didn't. Well, it did well enough in the first heat-as in I finished, that I was #1 n the C main! The other two guys never got a full run in. After the first heat, I didn't either. DFL

With the Pede, some guys were just insanely smooth running through the corners but I found byself just jerking around each one. Not conducive to good times. On the first of the two heats, I missed a 13th lap by, literally a fraction of a second. If you cross the line before the end of the 5 minutes, you get to finish the lap. JUST missed it. I doubt it mattered.

With the TLT, AKA the flip monster, I was totally outclassed motor wise. I had a Stinker in there and my top end just wasn't. Tim Powers (of the Clod Powers chassis) was running like a 14 turn His truck was insanely fast. Even without my continuous flipping on corners, he was smoking me. Luckily he left before the mains (which ended at 11PM (and Tim had two LITTLE kids with him)) he left so there were only 3 of us. Somehow I actually beat one of the guys and he didn't even break!

Most of the time I didn't finish last due to a lack of driving skills was because other broke down but I actually started to feel pretty good with the TLT. I learned just how slow you needed to be going at the turns but between them I was severely limited by my top end. Lesson learned.

Today I woke up all depressed and really not into it. My clod, in the C mains had broken several links and an axle tube. It was going to take some serious work to get it running.. I tried my Pede for the drag racing and decided it was just going to crash in the corners. I tried out the crawler, that I was so proud of and the steering was totally messed up. The servos were just not returning to center with 4WS so I could not see a reason to enter the trials with in. The Pede, with the brushless would have been just pain stupid in the trials as that takes way to delicate a touch.

I am going to bed no. You have no way of knowing how many hundred typos I have fixed! I am toast.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

hey if you had fun that's all that matters.
it was a learning trip. you took alot of trucks to try to run.
glad the ride was safe and quick 


i too did a little driving. only 150miles though.
brought tlt for some rock crawling, but lost my darned photon motor.
i got maybe 5 minutes of fun.


next time you'll do better


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

DFL? I can only think of one thing that means (Dumb F :freak: king Luck) & it doesn't really apply to what you've relayed, it normally means you did pretty good thru lack of apponent skill/durability. I guess it could apply to the TLT if you want.

But if you had a good time thats all that matters. Were there any E-Maxxes there? What kind of competitions did they have? 

It was really 560 miles one way? Jeez that would be about the same distance for me! (thereabouts, sort of) Maybe I'll have to check on it and if you go to MJ6, make a trip and run with you.

Now, Get ready for Catalina! You lucky dog you!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

dead f'in last...

I did have a good time. right now, I can not honestly say that I would do it again with that drive. It was really really long. It wasn't as bad as I expected though as I had a Harry Potter book on tape. Went through 11 cassettes I think. It is amazing how words can keep you awake while music just doesn't quite do the same thing.

Let's see, classes:
novice- mostly Pedes. won by a sandbagger who took 3rd in the stock pede A main.
stock pedes-two heats, so about 8 total
4WD conversions- again, mostly Pedes
Clod-o-pedes
mod pedes-6 of us, one heat- that was busy
stock e-maxxs- about 9 total I think in two heats
mod clods-three ehats. There were 5 in mine. That was insanely busy as this was a TIGHT track.
4WD shaft trucks (TXT mainly)
replica (of real monster trucks)
open 4WD (more clods mostly
stock clod- two heats
TLT

I think there were 17 heats total so I am obviously missing some.

The highest lap count was by Dev2000 (Mike) at 18. I think he got that in Mod Pede AND 4WD conversion. That guy drives like he is on rails. It was awesome to watch him work. He did have competition but most of his time was spent getting around the competition. The best clods got 14 I think. The Maxxes were around 14 (Mike doesn't own a maxx...)

I think the TLT best was 10 laps. I got 8...

The maxxes did real well on the whole. They were very fast! Interestingly they didn't seem to corner as well as the top Clods. 
:lol: 

yeah, 560. It took about 10 hours each way with stops and naps. I had real good luck with traffic both ways with only minor hold ups. the cruise was set on 75-80 most of the time. The cool thing was that with no bike racks on my subaru i got 27 mpg! I am used to getting about 20 for the type of driving I do. 1.75 tanks each way. Not too bad. As somebody pointed out, with that rounds trip, I was 1/3 of the way to the west coast! I do NOT want to drive across country. At least not in a hurry.

sleep helped. About 1/10 the typos. 
I doubt I can get photos sorted but Bill will get to see them! 1 week man! I am psyched!


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Very glad your trip was safe. Sorry your racing results were not what you hoped for but I bet they will/would be much better next year.

Catalina is waiting.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Oh, I was not expecting anything better! I was just hoping.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Bill- I have the lathe all packed up! I will not be bringing my trucks though (even though the Pede DID survive the weekend). Just going to take too much room with all that needs to travel with it.  We will have to find some buffalo pies to drive yours AROUND!

You have a soldering iron and solder? I can bring one if you don't- for replacing the brushes... Let me know.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

What city was the MJ5 in? It's about that distance to Baltimore from here & Mapquest says that's an 8.5hr drive.

27mpg in a subie? Sounds low to me, my wifes '94 Concorde gets 24 on the highway & I was a little bummed because her old 88 Merc Sable got 26mpg.

Sounds like fun. I could do stock Maxx and stock or Mod Pede.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

It was in Bradenville PA which is right next door to latrobe. Just east of Pittsburg. I don't even remember how far mapqueest said it was- somewhere over 500 and I think they did say something under 9 hours. It is just that stop and rest and get gas thing that adds time. I probably stopped for over an hour at least, what with dinner, a nap and a rst. Still, at 560 miles in just under 10 hours, that is 56 mph average including the stops. I can't imagine MQ expecting better than that on average.

i think my car (97 Outback) was supposed to get about 27 or 28. I have just never seen it because of the racks. It being AWd does add to the juice it takes to drive all the wheels. It being a standard, it drives them about 60/40 split. The automatic actually gets better milage because it goes 90/10 unless it is slippery. hey, I'll take it. I guess it was about $75 in gas, $4 in tolls, $30 entries and ~$40 for food. A cheap weekend. Oh, and the $30 for JPS bumpers i picked up for the Clod!  I guess repleacement parts wil add tot hat too...but those weren't that bad. maybe $30 and some of that is upgrades to stuff that shouldn't break.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

i know you like your pede and clods more, but were the other tlt's running aftermarket/homebrew chassi?
if i would have thought about it, i could have sent you my tlt.
would have been a good test for the p-2300 chassis set.


peter


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

i am pretty sure one of them had an aftermarket, but I am not sure which one. not the PSW one. The fastest one was stock. :-(

It would have been interesting, for sure to try yours. I really hadn't even driven mine aggressively EVER so I was very pleased that it ran at all. Different tires and maybe much thicker oil in the shocks would have helped. Didn't even THINK to run the Pede tires to see how it would go. Next time, if there is one, hotter motor and whatever it takes to make it less tippy.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

We may not have time to even think RC but either way I have the soldering equipment. Ya, traveling light is smart these days.

Pies or not..............


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Huh, Mapquest has it at 347.17 miles, 5hrs 52min from Pontiac. That's a tankfull. That's do-able. If you decide to go back next year let me know!

Where did you stay while there? I didn't see Hotel expense listed...


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Hi Tom,

Looks like it is just you and me for this week. Chris is on his way to the west coast to visit with his wife's family. I'll get him on line as soon as he get here to answere your questions.

I agree that the 400 mile trip is possible for the three day weekend but if you could do a 4 day trip then it would be a piece of cake. I think he slept in his car or a tent.

To bad you both could not share the ride/driving, like joining up close to home then travel together. That would let you get some sleep while on the road.

Sounds like a great event.

Bill


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

So he's on his way if not in So Cal already huh? 

It'd be hard for us to travel together, him coming from Boston and me from Detroit. Pretty much 2 different directions. I wonder if it would be worth it to drive my truck and pull my camper along? probably not at 7mpg!


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Wow, with that milage it might be cheaper to fly!

Ya, he called from the San Diego area last night. Still sounded tired from all the traveling. He and the family will be here this coming Monday.

Chris was disapointed that his trucks did not hold up better but overall was very happy with the event and people he met. But he said several times that the drive was long. Maybe an extra day is the answere.

Take Care.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Your right. Drive the car and get a room, it would be cheaper.

We'll have yo see if he's up for it next year or not. Have fun next week!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

uh oh! Can't let the thread get away!! 2 days without a post....


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Hey All!

Checking in from Bill's, out on Catalina. I'm late for dinner so I will make this one short!

I camped right on the site- next to the nitro off-road course outdoors. It was tough without water and such but it worked fine for the two nights. Lots of hotels nearby as well but I guess you have to book early.

We will see wether I make it next year! Frankly, given the choice between being here (we kayaked, snorkled, hiked some old gold mines, swam, rested and generally had a good old time today) or driving 1100 miles, it is a tough one. We shall see!

Oh, I hear a steak calling my name. Later guys.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Just checking to see how bad he messed up the computer


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Glad to see you're there and having fun! How was the steak? Not buffalo was it? :lol:

Well next year is a whole year away yet, so like you say, "we shall see"!

Have fun guys! Hey, post some pics would ya?


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Hi Guys,

Tom - the steak was great and the wine even better. We're having a great time, went out in the power boat for a couple of hours today to check out the island and that was after a morning kayak, a swim, and shooting some BB's. This afternoon Chris pulled all my motors and cut the comms on them (a new experience for both me and the motors I'm sad to say) while the kids were on the archery range. The comms were not in very bad shape considering how much use they have had. Go Speed Gem.

I'll try and get Chris on the computer soon to give you his perspective. They are goin to travel to Avalon in the AMand should be back in the afternoon.

Had fun at dinner tonight talking about our friends on Hobby Talk. Wish all of you were here to join in the fun.
Take care.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Them speed gems are nicer motors than people elude to. As long as your not over gearing them they will last and perform for a long time.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

i will have to try out a speed jem. they have always seemed a bit pricy localy.

nice hearing from everyone.

peter


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

I've only bought the Speed Gems as an after market motor. I've paid between $28. and $32. for them. The price seemed very good compaired to the other ones hanging on the wall. Now considering how well they hold up I very pleased. When you factor in that you do not need to solder caps on and they seem to require very little maintenance I would be comfortable reccommending them. Just keep in mind that I've nothing to compair with.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I do & I theink they offer the best bang for the buck in Mod Motors.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

here they run $49-ish. i am very hard on motors. i have had good long life out of two team orion rush motors($19.99), but my newest one has a bad can. mount holes are stripped. and i just picked up a team orion element spec motor for the tlt. the speed gems they had in stock were wilder then what i wanted.

have a good weekend!
peter

i hope to work on project tlt-10 this weekend...


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Thanks Tom for the insite. Makes me feel better about reccomending them. 

Peter if you ever want to give one a try let me know and I will buy it down here and ship it to you. Or, you might try Tower. The 19 and 17 turn motors are very good in the Pede and I also run it in an Evader.

Well the Harris family came and went. Even after two visits to the island they were not able to do or see it all, so I guess they will have to come back next year.

Thanks to Chris all my motors have cut coms now and boy what a difference that made.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Peter - I think I can get them for about $35 around here. I would suggest Tower or one of your Local HT friends! 

Chris is on his way home already? Gee I thought he'd be there at least thru today!


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

I got the impression that he would have stayed longer but the family needed to visit with the in-laws for a day or two before heading east. All good thing come to an end, oh well.

From an RC stand point we really did not do much. Some test driving was about it. And of course we talked RC while he cut my comms. I now see why the V blocks are better than bearings for a lathe, that one had me wondering until you see the lathe work then it make a lot of sence.

My only problem was we never got out to fly the wings. I was really hoping to give him a test flight ot two. Wanted to see if I could get him hooked or at least show him why I enjoy it so much.

See ya guys...... so to speak


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

:wave: Hi all.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Hey all!

Back home again. Got in after Midnight and I am now off to work some 7 hours later. At least the bike ride should wake me up. More later. Pix will happen- both of Catalina (a wonderful wonderland...) and MJ5.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

glad you made it home safe.
have a good week all..

peter


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

I thought we would have heard from Chris by now. I bet he got in trouble for having a "Biker Party" at the house while the family was away. He grounded.

Not only was it fun to get the trucks out and run them again but it also reminded me of the repairs that need to be done on them. Which is fun for me so I'm looking forward again to getting them back into shape. 

I think I'll work on the Pede first, lets see... glue the tires, fix the front tie rod, fine tune the supension, and maybe a new lid. Any body suggestions, want durable?
:wave:


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Need a new lid for my pede too, but I haven't even looked yet.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Oh, I didn't get into any trouble at all! I am just still exhausted from the trip. All evidence of the party was obliterated long before they all came home. Actualy I made out like a bandit on that. Came away with a 12 pack of GOOD beer, 4 lbs of hotdogs, 4 lbs of hamburgers, a bunch of unopened chips and the like. All properly frozen for our return (well, not the chips or beer). Then, the woman that takes care of our cats when we are gone went to work on the house. She gets really bored so she cleans. And cleans. And cleans, It is really wierd but I am not about to complain. Of course she doesn't even have to stay there but it must be way quieter than at her place with her Dad, sister, and nephew in the same apartment.

No, I was busy last night as a buddy came over to close a deal on an old bicycle I was selling him and that took a while. Too bad the cash will hardly make a dent in the vacation debt but any is better than none!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Speaking of lids... Over on Cat with Bill, I saw that his kid Kevin had begun cutting out a Bronco lid. Still had to paint it so I don't know how it will look, but the shape looked really good for a Pede. It was a bit wider than the Jeep but not too wide, especially if your Pede is widened a bit. Worth looking into. Bill might be able to tell you which company made it. I think it was a Bolink lid but I am not sure.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

I'll look in the AM and see who made it. He got it for the Emaxx so I feel that size might be to big but it would look good if I can find it in a Pede size. The larger one might fit I'll check that out also.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

The only Bronco body I'm aware of is made by HPI for the Savage, but it fits the T/E-maxxes too. It is a wide body, I don't think it would be good on my 'pede.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

You may be right. It LOOKED like a bronco from the decals but it could have been something else. It did not look too wide but it was unpainted and not on the truck so...


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

It is HPI and a Bronco 2 door body with a roll bar. Way to big for the pede.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

See, what do I know...


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

*Ugh.*

Boy, after a couple weeks in lovely CA, today's weather sucked! The guys and I did 5 hours of trail work at our local park: picks, shovels, sledges and just general sweat producing grunt work. 85 degrees and ugly humidity. Can I come back now Bill?

One of these days I need to unpack my trucks. Heck. one of these days I have to post some pix...


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

ChrisHarris said:


> one of these days I have to post some pix...


Ummnnn, Yeah!! :wave:


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Chris, you know plenty. And you can come back if you bring your brushless pede.

Weather wise we are very lucky here. Mornings have been overcast, which is great for us worker bees, and then about 11 or 12 out pops the  . Just about the time you say "Boy it's hot" the afternoon breeze starts and cools everything down with clean ocean air. Temps have been rangeing from the mid 60's in the morning to the 75 to 80 degrees in the afternoon.

Anyone packing yet?


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

To get Chris off the hook, for a little while, you can check the place out on this site.

http://www.ccvaa.org/cherry.htm

:wave:


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

*I get no respect.*

I spend the day, in the sweltering heat of my house trying to get a website oging so you guys would get lots of photos at the click of a mouse and I get the bums rush for my efforts. Well, seeing as how I got NOWHERE on the site, here are a couple shots-teassers, as it were.

They are both taken from the road, looking down onto Cherry Cove on the way in from Two harbor. On the close-up, you can see the "beach house" on the far side of the cove and our own private fleet of sea kayaks. We were indeed, roughing it. I mean,we had to wait for Bill to bring us coffee in the morning!   :jest:

The third is from the other side of the harbor, looking out towards Two harbor- the big town on that end of the island. The last is, again, from the road, looking down at two harbor. Obviously, big is a relative term. That is about half of the town right there.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

very nice pics. thnaks for sharing. there is a pic of your tlt racing at mj5 on rcmt. it's in the general talk forum. 

peter


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

And a nice shot it is, isn't it? I am pretty proud of that lid. Truck didn't run too badly either considering I had no practice on it. tippy little bugger! And running the Stinker motor it was anything but a handfull.  hey, ity took the silver. I will walk away happy with that. had it not been for a truely stupid marshall I would have also only been a lap down. 30 seconds to go for a half a lap and it takes the guy 20 to get the truck unstuck from a sandbag. And he was standing six feet away from it. He kept nudging it with his toe. I yelled that maybe he should bend over and use his hands and he simply stated he was too lazy.  

I will be putting a C2 Pro in there next to see how it does. I also want to put the Pede tires back on and see if it croners any better. Wider but higher. Could be a toss up.

I am also torn about that truck because I have all sorts of ideas for mutating it into a Pede trannied 1/10 scale beast. I don't think it would be accepted in the TLT class anymore though.

As we were getting ready for the mains I was making the TLT crab walk up and down the lane and then using the rear steering to make it turn in like a 1' turning radious. People were cracking up! Everybody wanted to try it though.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Nice shots Chris. Sorry the web page did not work for you, I've tried several times to set one up with no luck.

I think I will try and get on the RCMT site again. Seems like a good site just to hard to get "excepted". Third times a charm.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Ah, there in lies your problem! You are trying to be excepted, as in not accepted. Try to get accepted. Might work better...  

Seriously, as far as I know, the thing most needed to get in there is to click the bo that says you keep your e-mail address public. Other than that, it should go smoothly. It is not like they check to see if you live in some nasty dust hole or anything like that.

thanks, the photos did come out nice didn't they! Nothing like PS to take out a bit of haze.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

i had a hard time getting registered at rcmt. i had to email a mod to get it all streightened out.

good luck.
would be nice to see some more new blood there.

peter


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Great pics Chris, Is the water really as still as it looks in the pics? I looks really calm without even lake size waves. "Bums rush" huh? I wouldn't classify it as a bums rush, I put it in a class above that, Maybe the "Food Stamp rush"?? :lol:

I think I joined RCMT once a long - long time ago. or maybe I didn't, can't remember. Oldtimers strikes again!


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

I tried to get accepted but wasn't excepted.

Where is the bo I need to check?


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well, those shots are mostly of the harbors and they are well protected. They aren't always that smooth though. It was downright glassy at times though. 

Bill, it has been such a long time since I joined, I can't remember but I changed my e-mail recently and there was a box in my profile area, on the left, about half way down that asked about public e-mails. What name are you listing under? i can send an e-mail to the boss guy and see if he can expedite it.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Thanks Chris for the offer (it's always who you know) but I was just joking with you about the typo because you were kidding me about the excepted/accepted miss wording.

I'll give the RCMT site another try soon. If I run into problems I'll let you know.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

After investigation I am a member of EZBoards, but it wouldn't recognize my registered name and password, DUH! So I registered again using my Hotmail account & "applied" for membership to RCMT again. Oh well.

Hey bill, the check boxes Chris is talking about are in your profile for EZ Boards, Login to your EZ Board account and click on "Edit profile" then click the boxes to make your Name and E-mail public. (you'll see!). 

It's Tuesday. Already looking forward to the 3 day weekend.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

3 day? Nah, it's a 7 day! Back on vacation again! The wife has to do some set-up at one of the school libararies so I being the good, dedicated father that I am, offered to take some more vacation time and hang with the kids. The things I have to do as a parent. 

Might even get the trucks unpacked! I'd like that.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

rcmt does not like free web mail services. email a mod and they should be able to hook you up.


sorry it has been dificult. but glad everyone is doing well.

peter


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Next time one of you guys are at RCMT see if they have a member list and check for me "tommckay", I may already be a member but haven't been there in so long that I'm De-activated. 

We'll see about my Hotmail...


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Depneding on how long you have been gone, they may well have ousted you. They went through a big redo thing to get rid of the flamers a few years back. I will check.

Well, did indeed get down to the trucks this morning! Sean wanted to drive his Pede and I will do anything to encourage that! Whatever it's probelm was at MJ5 seemed to be gone. once I plugged everythign in it ws good. I did not have time to break in the new brushes and stuff which bothered me but I jsut set him loose. I don't know what it is about that kid but he can smoke electronics better than anybody I know. This time, for unknown reasons, he dumped the pack in no time at all (C2 Pro, geared 87/16 w/ M2K's) When it stopped, i checked and the ESC was HOT. The motor was HOT and the batts were HOT. I just put it away. I think he pulses it and drives it around at part throttle a lot. i jsut don't want him to kill ANOTHER ESC. Of course he says he will buy the next one (the third) but he doesn't have that kind of money...

Charging the TLT right now!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well,, that went well. Brought the TLT out front while the gang of 12 yr olds played out back. Then, suddenly they were all out doing the "can I try? Can I try?" thing. They all tried, The smashed it, rolled it, crashed it and just generally did the kid thing. Nothing damaged but a missing body clip. I like that little beast! And it was running for over 1/2 hour. Easily. Then the BL Pede came out. They all wanted to run it but I only let Jess run it. He didn't break that one either! (lost a shock shoulder bolt but that doens't count as it wasn't his fault).

I want to get a bunch of packs good to go and go out to Sean's school's lot/play space. It should be a blast!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Sounds like fun!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey! I got an E-Mail from RCMT & I've been "excepted" :lol: So I'm now a Member! wow.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Went in there an looked at "project bling E-maxx"...... Wow. If I had that kind of cash to spend on an E-maxx.... I'd have to be a multi-millionaire!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I've seen these trucks somewhere before......


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Dang, what a hansom pile of scrap metal that is!  

All except that peterbilt on the end. That belonged to butthead. The guy who cost me a lap...


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Yeah they do look good, I just wish the owner hadn't put the jeep body on backwards! Or is it the tires that are on backwards?? Don't know. I hear tell the owner is a little backwards sometimes anyway.... :freak: :lol:


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Haven't you heard? it is like wearing your hat backwards. It is the cool way to do it. If you don't do it that way you jsut aren't with it, ya know man?

Actually, the body was on backwards but I put all four wheels on backwards. No, that isn't quite right. I had put them on right, then reversed them to the wrong way. then they called us to the concourse judging. Basically I was winging it... By the way, I didn't win.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

The group of pics I found that pic in has a blurry pic of your truck with the old chevy body on the track, possibly 2. 

Where's the pic of the TLT in action on RCMT I heard about?


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

The TLT pic isn't an "action" shot. it is labelled something like the TLT's getting ready to race. or something like that. It does't look like it wants me to link to it but it is in the thread of Dev2000's MJ5 pix. 2nd page of general discussion.

Made it easy. just stole the photo. Thanks Mike!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Not action, but ready for action! I looked thru alot of the pics & some of the vids and the MJ event looked pretty cool. I thought the technical course outside was pretty cool, but the little wood jumps with some old car bodies lined up after them for a "freestyle" seemed a little lame. But that's just from the pics.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Hi guys, remember me? I use to hang out and chat on this thread.

Between work, computer problems, a broken tooth, and a ever growing "To Do List" my thread time has been lost.

Hope your all doing well, take care.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Because of my long drive, I left before the freestyle. I saw vids of last years and it didn't look worth waiting for. There were some impressive stunts though from what I have heard. Just another way to break what hasn't broken yet...

sorry to hear about the tooth Bill! Hope it doesn't hurt TOO bad.

Just got back from 5 days in Maine at my step-mom's place. Right on a lake. Made up for the lack of sailing out on Cat! Good times and mostly awesome weather. now it is get ready to go back to work... Summer really is over.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Glad you got some sailing in. The weather is just now starting to be sailor friendly. This last three day weekend starts the slow down and the cove has less yachts now so you can get to the open water much easier. We'll have to plan your visit later in the season next time.

The tooth was painless, thank goodness. However, I learned the hard way (while drilling) that people who take vitamins are effected less by novacain (sp?). That will sit you up in the chair. Took three shots to numb me enough to do the work. Felt like I had a 20 lb. tongue


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Quick, drink a quart of water while your mouth doesn't work! but first, Roll Camera!

My sailing was fun in a Sunfish sort of way! I do love those little boats. Everytime I go up there I find a different way to break this poor boat. this time, at Sean's urging (realll!), I flipped us in a strong wind. As we went to right the boat I realized the damn rudder fell off! Here we were, downwind of the house as I tried to remember how to sail rudderless. I gave up before we were around the bend and gone, dropped sail and swam it to shore. :lol: 

We had enough wind that there were several times when I could have easily flipped without trying. didn't happen though. :thumbsup: 

Also got in lots of road riding! I have this little 160 mile ride coming up in a couple weeks and having been a slug out on cat., I have been working hard to get back into shape. For the American Lung Association, I am more than willing to suffer! Should you be interested in helping my efforts...you can donate here! !


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Long ride on the bicycle.... I could do that on my motorcycle!


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Nice ride, Tom. Thats the only way I would ride 160 miles on a bike.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I've done it on a pedal bike before, when I was 16..... That was a long, LONG time ago! Funny how my mind doesn't feel much different than it did then, but my body.... well, that's a completely different story!


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

How long have you had your motorcycle. You keep it in great shape.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Yes indeed! A very nice looking ride. Around here, I would never own a bike. Just too dangerous on our roads. I still have my motorcycle license from way back when in Colorado but...

The 160 will be split up ove rthree days so it really isn't that bad. I hope.  The weather will be the main concern as this particular ride has a history of taking place during hurricanes. Makes it interesting, eh?

So, Jesse wants to sell his clod. He wants a XXX4. I have no idea where he would drive it but he has been dreaming of one of those for about a year now. I have a feeling he will make it happen if he really wants to. I have to put his back together after MJ5 though. Still have to order up some parts. 

Actually, I think a XXX4 with road tires could be a blast! It would allow you absolutely rip on pavement without too much concern about cracks and bumps. Other than busting rims, of course. We shall see.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Thanks, it's a 2001 Suzuki Intruder 800. I bought it new in spring of 01. Almost 9000 miles on it now. And I gotta keep it clean! it'd be blasphemous if I didn't! :lol: I really like my bike, Makes me feel like a biker dude when I put on my leathers.....

Chris, I have my XXX4 up for sale for $90 as a roller, it is in the swap & sell if interested. Can't imagine Jesse stressing it more than I have!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Interesting! Do you have any photos yet? Condition? I will continue this through normal e-mail channels.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

I almost forgot .....

Chris I would be happy to send you some money for the bike ride. However, I do not want to put my name on a ALA donation list. Send me your mailing address again via a PM or e-mail.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

*bump...*

Pretty sad that none of us have anythign constructive to add to this deadspace for two days. 

I sure don't.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

ChrisHarris said:


> Pretty sad that none of us have anythign constructive to add to this deadspace for two days.
> 
> I sure don't.


i checked some local micro racing!?!?!
meet some guys from the micro forums. pretty cool guys. i helped one guy setup his car(forgot how much fun it was!). may race in 2 weeks. no stampede progress. scott's tlt-1 is now long anuff to run a parma '50"s panel truck
may sell off the pede parts off for some custom tlt crawler projects


i hope evryone on the east coast has done well with the bad weather so far, and are as ready as you can get for the next one!


have nice/safe weekend!
peter


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Up north here, the weekend will be fine. We jsut got done with the remnants of Francis with tons of rain. I am real worried about NEXT weekend though. Who knows where Ivan will be for my three-day ride...


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Boy could we use the rain. Just been hot these days.

Well I didn't make the "Top Contributors List" but I donated. I expect at least one cramp for my money. 

I've been reading, a new for me, site about combat wing flying and have learned alot. Very slow site though not like this fast paced Hobby Talk site.

Take Care


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Thank you very much Bill! I am pretty sure I can promise at LEAST one cramp! i wont fall for you though. I save that for the real big hitters. Still looking real close at Ivan. Current LONG range forcasts are for rain. Gee, what a surprise. Anything for the cause!!!!

After this morning's game, i hope to get some truck time in. Oh, and a 50 miler since I really should train SOME for this ride.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Howdy gents, back from a 3 day R/C demo at a community fair, What a workout! made couple hunnert though!


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

tommckay said:


> made couple hunnert though!


Say what? Educate me.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Ummnn..... Money?


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Wow, so you don't need so much for your XXX4 then eh?

What a non-r/c weekend I have had. I had great hope but nothing came of it. I did get some work on Jess's clod but no driving time at all. *sigh*.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Now I get it. I was asleep at the wheel.

Kevin drove his Emaxx yesterday.....................
All I do these days is work.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I got a little wheel time doing demo's during the slow periods, My oldest son broke my E-Maxx, Both rear bulkheads! Never ran the 2wd buggy, but ran the Maxx, 'pede, and XXX4. all ran great. The 'pede was fast and with race tires (not the chevrons!) handled like a dream, even a couple of buddies drove it and commented on how well it handled and how fast it was. Only has a Reedy MVP in it.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Oh, and no, it doesn't mean I need less for the XXX4! :lol: Silly!


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Boy I thought I was asleep at the wheel. Check out this quote 

''We don't believe an eruption is right around the corner, but every day that goes by is one day closer to that event,'' said Paul Okubo, a seismologist at the Hawaiian Volcano Observatory on the Big Island.

Daa


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Hhmmnnn... Not around the corner but everyday brings it closer...... Sound's like someone is practicing their political doubletalk!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I guess he could have said: "well, we don't think it will happen real soon, but it WILL happen". Much more fun to put all the extra words in though. 

I tried to get Jess involved with the rebuilding of his Clod but that hasn't happened yet. He is too busy being 12. Hopefully we can sell it before he gets over that.. It is convenient that he chose to sell it though as it is now giving me the chance to strip goodies off his and put them on mine! It will still be a real nice truck when it goes, just a tad less durable. Jess had some nice hop-ups!


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

ChrisHarris said:


> I guess he could have said: "well, we don't think it will happen real soon, but it WILL happen". Much more fun to put all the extra words in though.
> 
> I tried to get Jess involved with the rebuilding of his Clod but that hasn't happened yet. He is too busy being 12. Hopefully we can sell it before he gets over that.. It is convenient that he chose to sell it though as it is now giving me the chance to strip goodies off his and put them on mine! It will still be a real nice truck when it goes, just a tad less durable. Jess had some nice hop-ups!


are you sure you don't want it? one racer one crawler???? 
i'd be temted, but you know if i show up with another RC , i'm getting a divorce

have a good week and here comes IVAN, for you folks back east.... good luck


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

here is a update from "Q"

"i've missed the Hobbytalk boards a lot.. i finally got my hobbyroom reconstructed after being turned into a wedding room for the past 6 months. so i have my space back and even drove my TL01 with the Beetlecup body on it at a VW bbq yesterday. it was a big hit 

being married has been really awesome. the one thing i didnt realize was how busy things are AFTER the wedding. i thought they would slow down and get back to normal. i'm now realizing that there is a new normal speed to life and its much faster than before. 

i need some RC Help and i'll be back on the boards soon to solicit some help from the 'guys'..

thats interesting that your friend knows my bug, flattering actually. its come a long way since i've gotten it on the road. this weekend we installed some big valve heads with heavy springs, ported and polished. its still a small motor but packs a little punch. its fun to drive. this weekend we're driving to Yakima for an all weekend VW Show. it'll be the furthest i've driven the car but there will be a caravan of other aircooled vw's to help out if anything goes wrong "

hope you guys enjoy the update.
peter


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

ronbeck said:


> are you sure you don't want it? one racer one crawler????
> i'd be temted, but you know if i show up with another RC , i'm getting a divorce
> 
> have a good week and here comes IVAN, for you folks back east.... good luck


 I already have one racer, one crawler. Jess's was the third Clod!

Yup, here comes Ivan. Just in time for my three-day bike ride. It could be ugly! That's what the tequila is for.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

tequila makes me really tired! and kinda mean... like i need help being mean
oh, chris have your feet webed from all the tropical rain?

peter


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

No webs but I have a snorkle! And, if we are really lucky, a sail! Why do I expect headwinds?


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Hay, thank's Peter for the "Q" Update. Maybe every so often one of us just needs to e-mail him to find out whats going on with him. Tom, Chris one of you are next.

Never did have any luck with RCMT. Oh well.

Hope your doing well, ya all.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

ya all?? What's that? a Yankee way of tryin' to sound Southern? :lol:

It's Y'all!! as in "Y'all come back now, ya he-ah!"---- Silly island dweller! :freak:

I got on to RCMT with no problem using my Hotmail address, Maybe they don't like Catilinians??

(I hope you took that with the humor intended!)


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Well no matter how you say or spell it - I hope your all doing very well.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

:lol: :thumbsup: I'm doing well, and you?

How 'bout the rest of you?

So Bill, You doing more flying or driving these days?


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Greetings all!

Just finished prepping my bike for this weekends swim. should be a good time regardless of the weather. Now all I need to do is gather clothes and stuff. That is for tomorrow night I guess.

Tom- the check is going out tomorrow! Thanks! jess is chomping at the bit. heck, he might even get the sucker together before I get back if he shows ANY initiative...


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

good luck chris and stay safe!

peter


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Thaanks! As I always say, 'rubber side down".


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Chris, Hasn't the weather forcast changed for the better for you this weekend? Hope so.

As for the car, shouldn't be much to "get together" on it. Put the tires on & electronics in it, set the ESC and center the servo & GO! The instruction manual is in the box as well.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Yes, the forecast is improving. We are expecting rain on Saturday, perhaps for the duration of that day's ride but it should be nice for the evening's festivities! Lobster! Ah , New England...

Instructions? Always appreciated. I know there wont be that much to do to get it all together. It is simply a question of whether a 12 year old can find the energy to do it. He wants this real bad so I suspect it will get done. I told his Mom that a package might well arrive while I am away and that Jess DOES have permission to tear into it.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

will need motor screws. I forgot them, it normally comes with button heads but regular ones will work.


----------



## ClodKiller (May 28, 2003)

*it got here!*

the XXX4 got here today. looks like it works fine. :thumbsup:
i would have tested it, but my esc is not quite right... thanks a lot!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Not quite right... fried? Yeah, that might be closer. And he was going to sell it to me.  

Tom, what sort of gearing would you recommend for this beast? Jess found some basic guide lines in the manual. I think he went with a 23T for the Chameleon he tried to put in. That was the biggest we have and that was pretty beat. That is what hobbytown is for.

He was saying that the hardest thing was opening the box! Apparently you like tape. Or don't, and were trying to rid your household of it! :lol: 

I am going to give him/sell him an intellipeak 8T reversing to toss in. I hope he gets it going tonight so I can see it before my trek!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Tape.... Yeah I like tape... :freak: It keeps things nice and secure... Keeps all the stuff inside, I use my pocket knife to open packages like that!

Go by the manual suggestions at first then modify from there, I always ran 12 or lower turn motors in it, mostly 10 turn and used a 17 tooth pinion. a 23 should be OK to start & get used to it.

You probably noticed it needs a new wing..... & the body is the original that came with the car & has my special paint job on it! Nice huh?? 

Feel free to ask any questions about it (like the doubled up rear shock tower?).


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Hi Guys,

Not much time to type at the moment. Just wanted to wish you good luck on your ride Chris. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Nice of ya to stop in and say Hi.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

I try and do what I can. 

The weather photo this morning showed a big wet spot right over Chris's head.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Well, depending, that could be a good thing...... But I bet it's not.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Well it looks like the rain has passed by the bike riders. Maybe he will find the time today to let us know how things went.

Tom, your motor bike. Is it a weekend rider or do you use it for general transportation? It looks like a fair weather rider, it's in such good condition. I miss my motorcycle. Some of the most enjoyable times were spent in the garage working on it.

ATV's are the big thing over here. My son talkes about getting one almost daily.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I ride the motorcycle back & forth to work as much as possible, got just over 9000 miles on it now. The wife and I are riding it to Frankenmuth today (its our 24th anniversary!).

ATVs are cool, I'd love to have one up north.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

tommckay said:


> I ride the motorcycle back & forth to work as much as possible, got just over 9000 miles on it now. The wife and I are riding it to Frankenmuth today (its our 24th anniversary!).
> 
> ATVs are cool, I'd love to have one up north.


congrats on the aniversary!

and have a fun safe ride.

peter
")


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

eh, it was only 140 miles round trip. Chris probably did more than that on his bicycle this weekend!

Thanks for the good wishes! & it was a nice ride & a beautiful day!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Bill said:


> The weather photo this morning showed a big wet spot right over Chris's head.


Well, the weather map was correct. It just didn't show the 20-50 mph winds that accompanied that damn wet spot. 

The weekend was great but the riding was probably among the hardest conditions I have ever suffered through. Friday was fine but windy. Not nasty winds, jsut enough to make the 60 miles seem quite a bit longer.

We awoke saturday at 4:20AM to monsoonal rains. It was really scary thinking of riding in it it was so hard. When we got up it wasn't raining so we were feeling a bit better. Then it started. i think tthere was about an hour in the morning when it wasn't absolutely POURING! Huge drops coming horizontally because of the wind. Rivers running down the roads as you tried to ride up the hills. We felt like salmon going upstream but they would have been drier.  And then it got worse. Luckily I kept the pace up (although I died completely in the last 15 miles and sort of miserably crept in). Lots of my teammates were out on the road for another hour or so as it just got windier and rained harder. It finally did stop after dinner so we got in our bonfire, though not down on the beach! We chose a more sheltered spot.

Today, we woke up to roaring winds but patches of blue sky! Oh, and it was about 50 degrees. I had raingear but no warm riding clothes. We spent the entire day today fighting a 20+ mph headwind, just grinding it out as best we could. I bummed some tights so my legs were warm but I had to keep moving and working to stay warm. The rest stops were hell. I had to wait over an hour at the last one for the entire team to get there to regroup. Luckily I had plenty of people to huddle with so I lived through it. By the end of the ride, the skys were mostly clear with bright warm sun, maybe 60 degrees, and the wind still making trees bend over and flags fly straight out.. We just lay on the grass in the sun, out of the wind and enjoyed it!

I had been worried about my conditioning but I held up real well against my teammates. Not anywhere near as strong as I would have liked but enough to let them know who was boss! Even won a final sprint up the hill to the finish today!  

I am beat. I don't think i will ride to work tomorrow. 

Still haven't gotton the XXX4 up Tom. Jess couldn't free up the other ESC. Maybe tomorrow night!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Yikes! Well, at least you survived! And like you said, showed the rest of the team who's boss........

By the way, isn't this your team.....


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

:lol: Sorry Chris, couldn't resist! :lol:


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

No, those guys are way too fast to be on my team!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

:roll:


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Just got my crawler into the RCMT ride-of-the-month contest! It is usually impossible to get in as there are only 5 entries. Who knows what is up this month- there is still one slot open!

I think you guys have seen this shot but I love it!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

so get on RCMT and vote for me! So far, there are 5 votes. one for each truck. ya think people voted for their own stuff? yeah, me too.

tom, jess got the XXX4 going today! he said is flies! he has, so far, resisted stealing my brushless. A good thing too as I would miss him after he died. slowly. :devil:


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Sounds like your weekend will be remembered, Chris. Good job.

Could you walk on Monday?


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Tom, I sent some time reading the thread in the Chit Chat section last night. Nice job. I like your level head.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Chris, a brushless in that xxx4 would be real cool! That's the car I wanted to put one in. And good size jumps yet? We had one on the track last year that was 3ft tall and launched you about 7ft up and out 15-20ft depending on throttle... The car flies real good & with proper throttle input, real controllable!

Bill, You mean the Political one? Thanks, I had forgotten about that. Too much negativity this political season, I'm now trying to tune it out, but its only marginally working. I was glad I finally got my point across, but I doubt it changed any minds. I do believe there is decietfulness on both sides and it kind of disgusts me. Not to mention I think it is embarassing to our country as a whole.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Between you and, I think his name was Sean, those guys did not have a chance. Not that it was a compatistion but they just would not get it. I agree, way to much negitive spin / information being used this year. But based on the lists being used towards the end of the thread there may not be much positive info out there to use.

Anyway, I liked your way of talking to them. Trying to inform and explain without taking it to a personal level. All you were saying is "Think for yourself and look at both sides".

Good reading...........


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I was walking fine yesterday! Just didn't want to sit on a bike seat. . I did ride in today though! I wasn't what I would call fast. The legs aren't quite recovered. 

We will try the brushless. Just not until he gets used to it. Right now, with the motor wires the way they are, he can't get the body on. There is no room under that slammed hood! I will rewire and move them around to make it fit. Might have to hardwire it and lose the Powerpoles. Those are OK in a Pede but there isn't the room in that one.

I hope he isn't doing to much soaring around without a lid on it. I like the protection!:thumbsup:


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

The car does take short motor wires! Usual layoit from front to back is Servo, Reciever, Motor, ESC. But that's not a huge spot for an ESC, The TEKIN I ran it it fit perfect.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Right now he has an Inteelipeak 8T reversing which is not tiny. It fits but... I placed it with the wires to the outside but I am thinking of reversing it so the wires are up against the belt housing. That plus runnign the wires from the motor down from the endbell rather than the usual up should help a lot.

Got to see it move some last night. Very quick! And that is with a Chameleon. Can't wait to drip a hot motor in and do a speed run. With a Novak 5800? Insane!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

More like


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

XXX$ + 5800 = trip to hobby shop for new parts.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well, Jess and I took my brushless Pede and the new XXX4 out to the local lot. 

Now Jess is replacing the shock tower.  6 out of 7 collisions cause the Pede to flip with Jess laughing hysterically. The last one was head-on. We weren't even trying to hit each other but there is an attraction I guess. So, Tom, thank you for the spare front shock tower!

The interesting (scary) thing was that his XXX4 with a Chameleon (well tuned..) is exactly the same speed as the brushless Pede on 6 cells! And it corners way way better! Jess was absolutely unable to roll his! It doesn't do as good wheelies though! And that was with my slipper way way loose. Jess will no doubt slap something nastier in his buggy just to see how stupid he can make my Pede look!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

At least it was just a shock tower and you have the part already!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Indeed!

We put it back together and tossed in Jess's Kobal! It was way past dark and we only had the street (with the parked cars) to play on. He quickly decided that he would wait! He was having trouble controlling it it was so quick! I will just have to put the 7 cell into the Pede!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

:devil: Sounds like your havin fun with it, that's a good thing!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

So far. I think Jess is thrilled but if/when he goes through all the spare parts and we have to wait to order things up he might see things differently. He knows it isn't a bashing car. The fact that he chose not to drive it last night is a good sign of maturity towards the danger!

Hey, which body did that have on it? We want to get a new one as those McKay racing team stickers just don't cut it out here! ;-) (and where do you get custom stickers anyway?)


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

That is the stock XXX4 body. They make 2 versions, the one like that one and one for the G+, both are made to fit.

The stickers were cut by Stunner Graphics (A local guy), He's not doing R/C size stuff but for a chosen few, but there are alot of guys doing it these days.

I don't think he will ever break the front arms, they are custom cut 1 of a kind units made by RC product designs & the doubled up rear shock towers make for quite the sturdy structure!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

OK, we will find something else to break! there ae elots of parts there. Any chance of a delrin front tower? We liked the rear one you included.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

The delrin rear shock tower is actually too soft & flexible so I removed it because it caused issues with camber & shock angle. I think its made of something other than Delrin! it is much softer than the front arms which I am sure are Delrin. I threw it in because it works and can be used in a pinch. There is a local guy that was making front towers in black delrin, but he doesn't use them on his anymore and just uses the G+ front & rear tower. I would suggest going that route, I was if I had kept it.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well, that G+ tower seemed prety brittle!  I can definitely see how stiffness really matters on that sort of buggy as compared with a Pede where you have so much slop just from the tires that those details become muddy


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

The tower I had on it when you got it I believe was graphite, but wasn't the new style G+ tower. The G+ tower is thin and looks to be cut out of a carbonfiber sheet, and I've seen them take some pretty brutal hits and not break. 

Glad to hear you're having fun with it, makes me miss it in a way. But I got a new tire for the rear of my motorcycle with the money so it's good. I'm safer by not riding on my bald rear tire & Jess is enjoying something I enjoyed and moved on from.

What I won't miss is the Motor maintenance it took to keep the 10 turns running in tip-top condition, Turning comms & replacing brushes every 3-4 runs.... Blech! I can get 8 runs out of the 12+ turn motors in my truck before I need to tear them down. And even then they usually don't need brushes. If I could have afforded a brushless system I probably would have kept it for at least another year just so I could be stupid fast this winter racing season!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well, when we order up a lid for it, we might have to pick up that G+ tower just to be on the safe side.

I can't ever see Jesse running a 10 turn unless he gets back into racing and even then, the skill level to warrant that kind of power is not there yet. And if he gets that good, he can run the 5800. See what a nice Dad I am?


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Power! Arghh, argh, aarrgghh!!!!!

Nice daddy, nice daddy! can I have more speed???


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Boy, I go away for a couple of days and this thread turns into an RC site. Now I know who has caused the problem. ME.

I could always start asking dumb questions again.

:wave:


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

We missed ya Bill! We really did. I hope you weren't working. That would be a bad precident to set this late in your season.

Well, got lots of wrench time on jess's Clod. I think I have it about 80% done. It will be a way better truck than it was when he was running it. 

 i am just grabbing parts from whatever truck was there so it will take a while to get any of the others going. I just didn't want to delay getting this one going. Jess has been less that helpful... he is big with the Thank You's but doesn't seem to want to wrench much. Go figure. he knows I want it out to recoup my money. Smart kid. Actualy, I just got back from Sean's game (we lost  ) and I haven't looked. He MIGHT have installe dthe motors and centered the servo saver. Or not.


----------



## ClodKiller (May 28, 2003)

I would use the 5800, but the wires are waaaay to long. tom, what are those red cap thingys? we thought that they were 4-40 caps, but they are too big.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

The red caps are the inner Hinge pin support/bushings for the inside pin on the rear of the front and the front of the rear suspension arms. Best to look at the manual to see what I mean...... :freak: 

Hey Bill!


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Hi Guys,

Worked a little, stopped by the and saw two doctors (annual stuff, nothing serious), did dinner with Mom (bday), and had a night alone with the wife  before dropping her off at the airport for her trip up north.

I did pick up some mags on ATV's and RC Flying. Trying to build up some base knowladge on those subjects.

It's nice having the Clod Killer join us.

The wind is staring to shift into the fall mode and that means better flying opportunities.

Have a good one.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I wish our fall & winter was more like yours....


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Oh, I love our falls here when it isn't raining. Which it usually isn't. This weekend has been a great example: 75-80, bright blue skies, no wind. I could take another few months of this but I know what the winters will hold. I was out looking at snow blowers today!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

YOU USED THE "S" WORD!!!! 20.. no, 30 lashes with a wet noodle for you buddy boy! How dare you! Summer is just barely over and you're talking "S".

Jeez.


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

ChrisHarris said:


> Oh, I love our falls here when it isn't raining. Which it usually isn't. This weekend has been a great example: 75-80, bright blue skies, no wind. I could take another few months of this but I know what the winters will hold. I was out looking at snow blowers today!


Wow, what a coincidence..... i was out today with my pops and my bro lookin at snowblowers as well.... $770 for a decent one, i guess my bro is gonna get a few shovels instead, i KNOW pops wont spring for that large of a purchase... supposedly, this winter is gonna be like mega-blizzard time, just like the good ol' days when i was a kid... 2+ feet of snow, and lotsa fun! god, i feel like i am 8 all over again gettin all excited about the snow!

oh yah, Tom... guess what..... i just said the "S" word...

SNOW!!!!

-Tone


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

About every 35 years or so the island will get cold enough to have ice form. I remember in 1990 I was driving into Two Harbors early one morning and noticed one of the puddles on the road was iced over. When I got to town I mentioned it to the Harbor Master (he had grown up on the island) that I had ice on the road in Cherry. Before 10 oclock about 1/2 the Two Harbors population had come over to look at this 3' wide puddle.

We're a simple folk.


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

Bill said:


> About every 35 years or so the island will get cold enough to have ice form. I remember in 1990 I was driving into Two Harbors early one morning and noticed one of the puddles on the road was iced over. When I got to town I mentioned it to the Harbor Master (he had grown up on the island) that I had ice on the road in Cherry. Before 10 oclock about 1/2 the Two Harbors population had come over to look at this 3' wide puddle.
> 
> We're a simple folk.


HAHAHAHHAHA! that is the BEST true story i've heard in a LONG time! thats kinda the way it is when WE here see COWS and stuff......

-Tone


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

eviltone said:


> Wow, what a coincidence..... i was out today with my pops and my bro lookin at snowblowers as well.... $770 for a decent one, i guess my bro is gonna get a few shovels instead, i KNOW pops wont spring for that large of a purchase... supposedly, this winter is gonna be like mega-blizzard time, just like the good ol' days when i was a kid... 2+ feet of snow, and lotsa fun! god, i feel like i am 8 all over again gettin all excited about the snow!
> 
> oh yah, Tom... guess what..... i just said the "S" word...
> 
> ...


Yeah well, 40 lashes for you! No "S" until December 1 & then it needs to leave on Feb 1. 2 months of it is all we need. I have to shovel the stuff myself. Yuck. I hate that.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Bill said:


> Before 10 oclock about 1/2 the Two Harbors population had come over to look at this 3' wide puddle.
> 
> We're a simple folk.


 Yeah, I bet. 

Little Girl: "Daddy, what's that?" 
Father: "Why that's naturally formed ice honey."
Little Girl: "Wow!"
Old Man: "I remember back in 19 hunnert and 69 we had a puddle up on the other ridge on the road to the old Smith farm that froze solid as a rock. Yessir, it was sure chilly that day."
Little Girl: "Cool!"


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

ChrisHarris said:


> Oh, I love our falls here when it isn't raining. Which it usually isn't. This weekend has been a great example: 75-80, bright blue skies, no wind. I could take another few months of this but I know what the winters will hold. I was out looking at **** blowers today!


I do have to admit we have been having some great weather around here as well, I've been loving it! A little cool in the morning, but the afternoon trade off is worth it!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well, around here people freak so bad when it does begin to s*** that you can't find a blower within a couple hundred miles. I figure getting one and stuffing it away in the garage is the wise way to go.

I actually bought one last winter and then it didn't snow for a couple months. When it did finally snow the darn thing broke after a couple minutes of use. And, of course, I had contracted with a neighbor to get it off her driveway. That meant that not only did I shovel my walk and drive but I did her's as well. I was not amused. After trying for a week to get this new machine fixed, I returned it. I had bought a low end machine because that was all that was left. Not this time.

And, now onto r/c stuff! Got Jess's clod up and running. Nice rig! Took some shots this morning and will try to get Q to put them all on one page to post to a variety of sites. It should sell. He says, typing with fingers crossed- which is no easy thing to do!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Just got the latest issue of r/c drover magazine. I knew tha tthere was an article on Monster Jam 5 so I was psyched. fun to reminisce but even more fun when i found a shot of my trucks! not a great shot- just my pit area with mmy clod int he front and Pede in the back. both bodyless. the caption was about how you had all sorts of homebuilt trucks, ranging from hacksawed slabs of aluminum (that would be me!) to tubers. The other shot of the pair was a nice tubular frame job. I will take whatever they offer! no applause, just throw money.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

So you're the Hacksawed slab of Aluminum (Haven't seen the issue)? I thought your truck looked better than that, I think I would be slightly offended at that. Hacksawed... Couldn't they see the intricate fileing??  I don't know, just the word "hacksawed" makes your truck sound cheap, Hillbillyish, and sub-par. Can I be slightly offended for you?


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

tommckay said:


> So you're the Hacksawed slab of Aluminum (Haven't seen the issue)? I thought your truck looked better than that, I think I would be slightly offended at that. Hacksawed... Couldn't they see the intricate fileing??  I don't know, just the word "hacksawed" makes your truck sound cheap, Hillbillyish, and sub-par. Can I be slightly offended for you?


YA What he said.....:wave:


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

i take hillbillish as a complament 
i would be hoping the comments were ment as to show not everyone needs a $$5k clod to run and have fun. what isssue is it in?

rc wise i raced my micro(didn't finsh both heats...), scott and i ran his monster tlt in the freshly rearranged garden! got it all dirty and a lot of fun.

weather wise we had the return of the pnw liquid sunshine! the miniture maples in the neighbor hood finally turned a nice green, but they are now changing to red/brown/orange.... but we have been have some clear days this week(fingers crossed).

been nice reading all the refreshing activity here again.

peter


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

That was a paraphrase guys. he was talking more about the range of chassis designs from hand cut with hacksaws and files to carefully machined ones to tubers. Mine was not singled out as any of the above it was my choice to put it in the first catagory. The other photo was of a nice tube framed job so I was thinking opposite ends of the spectrum. I was not in the least offended. There were A LOT of trucks with hand built chassis and it was mine that ended in the mag!

And frankly, I am much prouder of my other Clod's chassis. Just think it looks much better The first one was definitely just that: a first effort. A damn fast first effort I must add. Once I get the links all redone with the heavy duty stuff I took off of Jess's Clod it should be fast and strong. 

Jess continues to get a kick out of the XXX4 Tom. He had it out the other afternoon to show a friend. A bunch of kids came by on bikes and one challenged Jess to a race.  Needless to say it was short.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Ok Chris, that's different then, thanks for clarifying. You do do better work than "Hacksawed" even on a 1st effort! I'll relax now and erase the word document containing a scathing letter to the editor!  j/k

Funny how kids on bikes think they can beat a hobby level R/C! I'm sure the race was VERY short, as in Jess was done before the kid got 3 revolutions on the pedals! :lol: I had the same opportunity in front of my house last year when I was testing a new motor in the 'pede. Raced them on bikes then on foot. The battery went down but still beat them with 1/2 power. They were bummed, I was smirking!


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Bummer..... Can you get emails back?

I was so upset after reading that the mag had bad mouthed Chris I wrote a real bad nasty gram. But when I went to send it off to RC Drover mag I couldn't find it on the net so I sent it to every mag I could find.

Hope you don't mind Chris but I used your name. I also gave them your email address so if they are really upset and write you, you can explain the misunderstanding.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

No problem. This is an alias anyway.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

An Alias? Let's see... MA area....  Hhmmnnn... Joey B?


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Actually, I am in Georgia. Or is it Maine? One of those. You will never find me! 

Joey B.?


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Just got an e-mail from an old buddy I had goten into r/c. he has since moved away and lost interest. he offered me his pair of XXXT trucks (one a RTR, the other, I think, a Matt Francis), both with radios, ESCs, etc. Chargers, batts- whatever he has laying around for...$150. I accepted! I figure if Jess has any plans of getting back into racing then it makes sense for me to pop back in as well. Especially if I can get in at that price. I will have to see what all he has but it might mean selling some off to come out at zero investment! 

This guy has always done good for me. I have so much mtb equipment that he no longer needed I can't even keep track. He buys high, sells low. Gotta love friends like that.:dude:


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Joey Buttafuco! 

Let me know if ya got anything extra there Chris!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I will, for sure. Looks like I may be heading over to my friends some time this weekend. Should be quite the haul. Never know what he has stowed away. I doubt he has any motors worth using but I suspect the 5800 in a XXXT might give Jess more than a run for his money! :devil:


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Brushless is the future!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

What did you say? I can't hear any of you.... It's been 2 days! I must be missing something!!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Way too busy counting my loot!

Just got back from my buddy's place with a huge case of truck stuff.

We got (no, I got!!!):
1 RTR Losi XXXT (pretty much stock), 
1 MF XXXT (w/ a Cyclone TC ESC and a Hitec 625 servo), 
1 XR2i radio (27MHz w/ 3 spare sets of x'stals), 
1 XR2 radio- 75MHz, 
5 2000 battery packs, 
2 3000 Ultra Metal battery packs, 
3 Chameleon 2 motors,
2 Speed Gem 17T motors (the non-pro blue ones), 
1 Indi 16X 3 charger, 
1 Pirhana charger, 
spare arms and hub carriers and lots of liittle bits. 
AND because this IS the Stampede page, we got 2 traxxas wheel wrenches!

Grand Total? $153! I think I did OK! I figure I could sell the RTR with the XR2i radio (basically as it came) for $150 and then the rest is gravy!

Funny part: Jess had one of those blue Speed Gems long ago- right about when we were racing with my bud, Scott. Jess's motor disappeared. He jokingly said Scott had stolen it since he turned up runninng one in his truck. Well, today, we found 2 of them in his box. Yup, he had Jess's.  Still a junky motor compared to the Chameleons.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

nice pick up chris. let me know if you want to sell the 16x3 charger. need to pick one up for micro racing. trying to down size the amount of stuff i nedd to take.


peter


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Might be willing to do that. I am trying it out right now. Seems to work fine but the batts we got have been sitting for over a year so they are being finicky.  What would it be worth to you? I sure don't need 5 chargers but that would be my second best now (I use the 16X7).

The trucks run great! The Mf needs a diff rebuild but even with the old Chameleons they scoot. Jess challenged me to a race and although his tiny little buggy is fast, it wasn't THAT much faster.

Brushless, brushless, breathless! :devil:


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

i also use the 16x7! i love it, but is a bit larg to always take to the track. what other chargers do you have? i need one that is nicd/nihm. i will look them up new.

peter


is it the version3?


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

version 2.5.

Sean will be turning 10 in a couple weeks and he is all over me to give him one of the XXXT's  . I just wish I thought he would actually drive it. He never runs his pede at all. I am thinking he will "probably" get the XXXT sport (the RTR version) and I will sell the Matt Francis to pay for stuff. The MF has lots of nice features (aside from being all graphite..) but it is a bit rough. The diff barks much more than I would like and it was put away wet so it has some rust on the CVD's. I still think I could get a good price for it. Especially if I include the Cyclone TC2. :thumbsup: Ready to run with the XR2, who knows what I could get for it? Any ideas Tom?

Speaking of Tom,, You are so right about that rear diff on the XXX4. it is getting really nasty. I think it is a perfect 1st test for Jess on tearing down and rebuilding. Just wish we had a Losi-carrying LHS around here. 

Hey Tom, while we are at it, what ESC did you have in thae XXX4? Jess has an Intellispeed 8T reversing but he hates it. The Cyclone looks too big to fit- especially with that power cap! I keep telling Jess he really wants reverse for bashing purposes and he keeps asking what I would sell the Cyclone for... Whatever ESC he uses it has to be pretty darn small.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Wow Chris, thats like finding a 30's Ford in Grandma's barn!

Peter, I use a Pirhana charger (if it's the same modle?) and like it. $50 new.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well, I left Jess to his own devices on the diff last night. Or tried to.  He did get it out and get started but it is clear he needs a bit more experience. We cleaned regreased and reassembled it. Still major nasty! jess swears it is hugely better. Not having seen the original I can't say but.. We have new carbide balls and diff plates. Just need the thrust bearing rebuild kit... I guess Stormer will get an order. he needs a new lid anyway.

Not quite a '30's sort of find but pretty sweet. I think Sean WILL be getting his XXXT. Just need to sell off enough other stuff to cover the cost. Shouldn't be too hard. He says, typing with fingers crossed.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Chris, I ran an old Tekin G12 it the 4wd, it fit perfect in the square behind the motor. 

As for the rear diff, I never could figure that thing out, I rebuilt it last spring (MIP thrust bearing, diff balls, and rings) but it only seemed smooth for about 10 runs. I probably messed it up by not paying more attention to adjustments as it got "broke in" and everything seated properly.

The new MF put away wet & has rust on the CVD's??? Sat it ain't so! Who would do such a thing???:freak: (don't look at the XXX4!) It is fairly easy to clean them up though with a variable speed drill, a scotchbrite pad, and a little black spray paint! Re-selling it? that's a little iffy now since the new MF2 is out, there are alot of 1st gen MF trucks out there for sale. I was considering selling mine since I got the new truck but after looking around I may not. Currently a nice 1st gen Francis truck will go for about $100 as a roller, the more wear & tear on it the less you get. The cyclone will sell for more on it's own. Your best bet might be to do the RTR for $150-180 with 2 of the 2000 battery packs (If you can wake them up) and a cheap charger to sweeten the deal. Of course your best return will be on E-Bay, probably $180ish with the batteries & charger. 

Oh yeah, Stampede forum.... My Stampede (nicknamed "mean joe green" by my oldest & his friend) is sitting in my pit room waiting for it's next jaunt!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well, technically it isn't even a MF. It only has about half the red stuff on it. All graphite 'cept for one arm (I remember when he busted it.). I got on eBay and saw how cheap they were going for. Might just have to keep it. Sell off some of the other stuff maybe to cover some costs. Jess REALLY wants that TC2...

I had to chuckle just a bit with the diff. I have rebuilt more than I care to remember of those. Jess was bitching that it wasn't "just like a XXXT diff" as I was contending. He was all baffled by the washers and stuff. He started to get all "I can't do this" on me and I pointed out that it was exactly that job that got me out of the Losi game! And then I told him He was the one who wanted back in and he darn well better get used to working on them. He laughed and got back at it.

Once (if) our track reopens the guys there can help out with the diffs. They had it dialed and were having no problems with theirs at all. It will work better as it is and we haven't used any spare parts yet. it can't hurt anything but itself. Might have to invest in a spare diff to just toss in.


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

ChrisHarris said:


> Well, I left Jess to his own devices on the diff last night. Or tried to.  He did get it out and get started but it is clear he needs a bit more experience. We cleaned regreased and reassembled it. Still major nasty! jess swears it is hugely better. Not having seen the original I can't say but.. We have new carbide balls and diff plates. Just need the thrust bearing rebuild kit...


Chris.... on those Losi Trannies..... the THRUST balls wear SOOOOOO easily... your BEST bet are to move to CERAMIC BALLS from rc4less.com .... its 8 bux a package ... and u will need 1 package for the thrust balls and one package for the diff balls... 16 bux total... the ceramic balls last 20 times LONGER than the shatty carbide balls....and also, DONT PUT BRAND NEW PLATES IN w/o Scuffing them w/ some EXTRA FINE sandpaper!!!!! the new plates SLIP VERY VERY BADLY on new balls..... 

my .02 on diffs......

-Tone


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

ChrisHarris said:


> Once (if) our track reopens the guys there can help out with the diffs. They had it dialed and were having no problems with theirs at all. It will work better as it is and we haven't used any spare parts yet. it can't hurt anything but itself. Might have to invest in a spare diff to just toss in.


ROFL..... Chris... building diffs arent hard at all... just a little challenging... use the tips i just gave you above, and you shouldnt have any issues.... also... DONT use the LOSI grease..... use the ASSOCIATED Black grease on the THRUST BALLS, and the Clear Diff Lube on the DIFF balls.... i've found that the ASSOCIATED stuff works better - i dont know why, it just does.... and dont try to be conservative on the grease and lube! Load the bizznotch up w/ the Diff Lube! 

-Tone


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

eviltone said:


> ROFL..... Chris... building diffs arent hard at all... just a little challenging... use the tips i just gave you above, and you shouldnt have any issues.... also... DONT use the LOSI grease..... use the ASSOCIATED Black grease on the THRUST BALLS, and the Clear Diff Lube on the DIFF balls.... i've found that the ASSOCIATED stuff works better - i dont know why, it just does.... and dont try to be conservative on the grease and lube! Load the bizznotch up w/ the Diff Lube!
> 
> -Tone


 Thanks for the advice! I never really found it hard to rebuild them except between heats at the track in a pit area covered with dust. A nice clean work bench makes life so much easier! I hear you on the "don't spare the grease" thing. Our trouble is that we had just a bit left. We went lighter than I would have liked. I have a set of ceramic balls for the diff but none for the thrust yet. I will give those guys a try. Especially if I am going to have three Losi trucks again.:freak:

Tom, the outdrives on the front and rear of the buggy are different. The rear ones also don't match the Losi drawings. They tell you to press in a bearing on the outside but clearly that doesn't work while it fits nicely on the inside. Comments?


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Yup, Composite outdrives on the front with the Blue Aluminum savers, & the normal steel outdrives in the rear. The Diff is actually the exact same as the XXXT diff except for the pully instead of a diff gear. So all the parts should be assembled the same as a XXXT diff, without a manual in front of me I couldn't say what's up with the bearing. I never used the Losi grease in them either, I used Ronnie Grease on the thrust & AE clear Stealth diff lube on the rings.

I can tell you that the Diff on the new BK2 & MF2 are diffrerent, Losi got rid of the bevel washers :thumbsup: & replaces them with a AE Stealth type spring. Also the outdrives are different so they don't "crossover".


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

tommckay said:


> I can tell you that the Diff on the new BK2 & MF2 are diffrerent, Losi got rid of the bevel washers :thumbsup: & replaces them with a AE Stealth type spring. Also the outdrives are different so they don't "crossover".


Yeah, the diffs on the new Losi MF2 & BK2 are different and, in my opinion, more fragile... they made the Diffs smaller... a lot of the guys at my clubs track are blowing their new MF2/BK2 diffs faster.... 
Tom, have you cracked any tranny cases yet on your MF2? our top driver had gone thru 3 on his MF2, and 1 on his BK2.. 2 times the thing broke by the top shaft, once by the outdrives, and the latest time, it split in 4! 

there is also a place that makes MODIFIED pieces for the Losi Diffs..... 
Here it is:
http://www.skipgear.com/

Peace out!

-Tone


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I like the blue covers!:thumbsup:

Yeah, that bearing is bizarre. the instructions say to put it in from the diff ring side but there clealry is not enough room. It does fit in the other side though. I will have to look into that. For all I know, that may be the problem. There is also a very thin large diameter washer in there with the thrust bearing that is not in the drawing.. Regardless, it is WAY smoother than it was though. We have the technology, we can rebuild it! Need to find grease.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

What is the best site to find Losi parts. I find Stormer's page infuriating!


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

ChrisHarris said:


> What is the best site to find Losi parts. I find Stormer's page infuriating!


Stormer..... thats about it... horizon's site is kits only for the most part (as far as LOSI goes) in my experience....

But Stormer is the way to go! the BEST way to do it is by PART #'s from the MANUAL!

-Tone


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

ChrisHarris said:


> What is the best site to find Losi parts. I find Stormer's page infuriating!


my lhs carries alot of losi parts. email the part numbers and i can prce them for you.


peter
[email protected]


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Yeah, I guess going through the manual is the way to do it. Without the part numbers it means scrolling through some 1200 listings. Just a bit frustrating.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Chris, if you get the part numbers you're looking for you can call my LHS and they would hook you up, they are just starting to go full scale mail order & carry ALOT of parts at real good prices. They most likely have what you need. Check them out at:

www.larrysperformancercs.com

Tell them I referred you, it won't get you a discount or anything, but will let them know you're not just window shopping. Their site isn't quite fully operational yet, but does work.

That thin large diameter washer you're talking about is supposed to be in there (refer to Bag A instructions, steps A-10 thru A-19 for the rear diff, I think you have been looking at the front!) specifically step A-16. 

I'm giggling at the thought that you have been looking at the instructions for the front composite diff assembly when you should have been looking at the rear...... Crazy dude! :freak: All the things you have been describing are included in the assembly of the composite diff, not the steel one.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

That is what you get when you tell a 12 yr old to pull out the manual. Honestly, to the casual observer, they DID look identical. I asked Jess about that and he simply said "they want you to make the same thing twice- that is why it is there twice". Can't wait to give him some grief on that one!  I will look and make sure I got that washer etc in the right place.

I will go through the manuals and get some numbers together.

Thanks.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

glad to be of assistance! :lol: Anything to allow a Dad to rib a child!

I got yhe info from the online manual at Losi's Website


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

You sent the manual with the XXX4 and one of the trucks came with one- I think it was the Sport. I will check it out.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Well, How did chastizing Jess go? Did it all make sense in the end?


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

:thumbsup: I had him read the first sentence in that section. The one that says "steps A-1 to A-10 refer to the front differential. A-11 to A-19 refer to the rear differential..." he was appropriately sheepish.

I figured out that I did indeed put that thin washer in the wrong place and that it will be a bad thing to run it like that. I told him to refrain from running it until I got it right. I was thrilled that he actually cared WHY it mattered!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

YAY! He's learning! "Sheepish" :lol:


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

And he wasn't that ba-a-a-a-a-d either. Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

WHEEELIES!!!!


This message is brought to you as a 'Pede related comment.........


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Boy, 3 days..... We must be a busy bunch!

Went racing yesterday with both my sons, had a great time. We all ran good.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I've been out of town. Still am, actually, up in northern VT. The fall colors are awesome!  

Trying hard to sell off Jess's Clod. One guy expressed interest in parting it out and made a decent offer on parts but got all upset when I honestly told him the condition. Maybe I should just sell him a bill of goods? You would think he would appreciate my telling it like it is. Oh well. I will send off a ton of photos and we shall see what happens.

Glad you had a good time racing Tom! I sure wish I had time to even run my trucks... Now, after all the time I spent making links and setting up Jess's truck I get to tear it down to do a photo shoot.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Upset when you told him actual condition??? I don't understand, you told him it was in excellent condition and he was mad? You told him it was used but in good condition with new parts? Maybe he was just depressed because your description let him know he wasn't gonna get it for as cheap as he was hoping. Where are you "Advertising" it at anyway?


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I found your ad here on HT.


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

since we are speaking of ads here on HT... i got a few... one for a novak dually, and one for an XXX Kinwald buggy.... if you know of anyone interested, point them in my direction.

as for stampede talk.... i am bringing it back out for the final race of the season. i am gonna run it offroad, and see how bad it possibly could be! gotta redo the shocks.. i'll try and get pics of this.. it should be great!

-Tone


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I was completely honest with him. it is a used truck in perfect working order. I just mentioned it has a couple extra holes drilled in the chassis and told him about the amount of use the other parts had. I will send him photos of everything and let him decide.  

I think Tom is right that he thoguht he was getting a screaming deal. He still is getting a good deal. Just not screaming I guess. I don't get why he doesn't want the whole truck for $80 more. I mean, a used set of axles alone will go for $100. And then there are the wheels and all the electronics. go figure.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Has this hobby ever seen a sellers market?


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I don't think it's ever been a sellers market in RC unless you're an OEM. Used stuff will always be a buyers market, people will only pay what they will pay and no more. Problem is most want to pay 5 cents for the $5 when new item, Something for nothing. & then when they do make a deal alot times they want to P&M about it because it looks more used than they were expecting. Gee, you paid $30 for something you cant buy new for under $75..... There could be a reason for that!

I think you were wise to be completely honest with the guy in regards to the condition. Different people have different opinions as to what "Fair", "good", & "Excellent" condition is. The XXX4 I Sold to Chris was in "good" condition in my opinion, not excellent. I could have described it as "Very good" had I wanted to clean it up more and show it a little more "love", but I didn't fell like it and priced it that way. Now Chris, be honest here, I can take it & you won't make me mad, what was your opinion of the condition of the car?


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

What? That POS with the blown diff?  It is exactly as advertised and expected. :thumbsup:

I think the world would be a better place if people would just be nice and be honest with each other. Sure it would be nice to get a bit more money for something but if it means having somebody bitching and moaning how they got screwed, right or wrong? Why bother. Life is tough enough without adding to the pile.

I have a couple other people interested in Jess's truck. No, I wont make nearly the same money as I would by that guy who wanted me to part it out but I will get rid of some of my old stuff (the radio and ESC are mine) and it will be out of the house. If he still wants it, it is his but I will give him one day... He got his extra photos last night when we got back from VT and if that doesn't satisfy him, no skin off my nose. A deal isn't a done deal until it is DONE. People can offer whatever they want and until the money is there, it is all talk. One guy offered me a Revo for the Clod! I couldn't believe it. I got lots of offers for nitro trucks but how bad can the Revo be? I mean, it has been out for a couple months. Of course he never wrote back when I asked about conditions. All talk until it is done...


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I read that about the REVO in your thread, I thought - What?? And then they guy goes on to say "you could easily sell that for more than you're asking for the clod".... Again I go WT*??? If it's that easy to sell, sell it & buy the clod! I think he wanted to trade an imaginary truck in a "you ship your 1st since mine is worth more" or a "you ship Monday and I will too then we'll get them at the same time" scam. Neither of which I would ever do (pretty sure you wouldn't either, unless it was Bill!).


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well, not having fallen off the turnip truck last week, that was my first assumption as well. He has now posted that it is a Revo he bought for his wife and only ran 4 tanks through. Still sounds pretty darn fishy to me.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

The thing that makes me uneasy about that guy (Revo) is the low number of post. Sign on, make a couple of quick deals and then he is gone.

Hang in there Chris. The truck is well worth what your asking.


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

Chris, 
i wish i knew people into rock crawling. i'd direct them to you! rock crawling isnt big here, unfortunately. if i do, however, realize that i DO know someone who is into clods, i will steer them your way.

-Tone


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well, the "parts guy" bailed. No surprise. But I do have a buyer for the asking price so all is well IF he comes through... 

I suspect my crawler will also be on the market real soon. If Jess isn't around to crawl with there isn't much point in having one. I will keep the racer (loosely speaking- more of a fast basher) just for a project truck. I have all sorts of chassis concepts in mind for the dead of winter games. It is cool to have a truck that large. Just to run over Jess's little buggy if nothign else..

Decided that Sean will be getting the XXXT Sport for his b'day. I will probably give him the 75MHz JR XR2 as well. That way we can jettison all of the Futabas we have. Right now it is always a question of how many tranmitters you need to haul to cover all the trucks. If he goes JR then one FM and one AM will cover them all. Still have to decide which lid he gets though. We have three to choose from. He will probalby get the stock lid which is a cool yellow!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

:thumbsup: Cool.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

*Arg!*

OK, I get really pissed when I screw up and last night was a prime example.

Decided to put the brushless into the XXXT just for the fun of it. The old motor wires were running through the shock tower which kept them safe and looked cool so I figured I would do the same. Unsoldered the wires fromt he ESC and threaded them through. Carefully noting which wires went where I easily resoldered them in. UP-SIDE-DOWN. I was braindead I guess. No, it wont work that way because of space restrictions. So, I just unsoldered them and I could not get them back in. I was using this huge tipped soldering iron and I just made a mess of the ESC case. Lots of burn marks.  And I only have one done. I got so upset that I jsut walked away after yelling in the air in front of Jess for too long. I guess I need my smaller tipped, less hot ESC for the job. The main problem was two fold. First, I should have unsoldered from the motor which has lots more room to work and No plastic to mess p. Second, I need to come up with a much better system to hold the ESC still. A clamp for the es and the wire in one hand, iron in the other in a way that lets me see what the heck is going on. or wrong as thecase was...  

No doubt it will still work but....


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

What is it they say at this point? Oh I remember... "Well at least you tried"

Sorry it didn't go well.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Hhmmnnn..... Been there, done that.... In the immortal words of Bill Clinton, "I feel your pain".


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

It was one of those things where I should have just thought about it that much longer. I was especially pissed because until I get this fixed, I ain't got squat! 

I know that now my problem, other than a lack of "set-up" to get it done, is a need for an external flux. The old solder has been heated enough time that it just wont flow again.

At least Jesse got his rebuilt diff back in... It needs new everything but now the washers are in the right place. I think that was what set me off last night. I started with his diff and dealing with those little thrust bearings drove me nuts. And it wasn't much smoother when I got done. So I then went on to the job that matters more. Wrong, wrong, wrong. Well, I had no plans to sell the brushless anyway so the fact that it looks horrible doesn't matter.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Yeah, the uncaged losi Thrust bearings are a pain sometimes. I had just installed a new MIP diff kit - diff rings, balls, thrust washers and balls this last spring, I guess my 10 turn took it's toll. Sorry about that.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

*Irony abounds...*

Well, Jess had the XXX4 out and it runs real well. he says the diff is way better after the rebuild. I will accept that for now!

I decided I was going to get the 5800 ESC rewired and I did! Lots of time and energy, trying different irons and such. finally drilled out the old solder and just started over. The ironic part? I wired it wrong!

This time I unsoldered from the motor end. had them switched in about 30 seconds... I DID learn something.

Then. I went out and toaqsted the old diff on the XXXT with one pull of the throttle. It had been barking but it seems GONE now. Seemed pretty quick on that one pass though.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Maybe it's just a good time to ride your bike.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

it's raining...


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

OK, how about just staying in bed.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Another diff to rebuild huh? bummer. Remember which instructions to follow!! 

Since Jess has a couple passes on a fresh rebuild, make sure he checks the adjustment of it again now that everything should be seated properly.

Oh, it's raining here as well. I wanted to ride my bike too (non-pedal version).


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I think I stripped out that silly aluminum nut. I should have others- just have to find them.

Tom, I want to get some numbers to you to check your LHS for diff parts. Is your e-mail good on the weekends or are you out of electronic touch on your days off?


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Nah, I check my e-mail regular. This weekend I'll be gone until early Sunday afternoon though. Get me the numbers and I can check them for you Sunday and let you know if I have them and get home before 3:30pm. Otherwise it would be Monday.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I should have been so lucky as to it being the nut. turns out the nut is spinning in it's little plastic holder. Equally worthless but infinitely harder to get out. I have no idea how to do it just yet other than to drill out the end of the screw.

How did I ever let Jess talk me into doing the Losi thing again? I must have been crazy. Senile perhaps. Short term memory loss as to what fun they were to work on.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Would this be a good place to mention how easy the Stampede is to work on?


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

If you got a good pair of thin needle nose or decent Hemostats it can be taken out by pinching the nubs on the nut holder that are supposed to hold it in place in the slots of the outdrive. It will ruin the nut holder, but it needs to be replaced anyway, right?

Man you should have seen the typos before I re-read this! I gotta go to bed. Night.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Bill, you are SO on target! :lol: 

I will try grabbing the holder. Is the idea that that will squeeze the nut and stop it spinning in the holder? Certainly worth a try.

Other than that, I plan to slap a different motor into the Pede (I took out the brushless for this current futility  and will NOT be rewiring it any time soon, thank you very much!

I did get a bunch of C2 motors in this deal and one will get plopped into the Pede for good old fashioned fun. Maybe I will put a matched C2 into Sean's truck as well and then two of us can have equal fun!


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Chris...... Has the check arrived? Saturday did.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

:lol: No Bill, it did not. And I sent the guy a message to which he has not responded. The truck is already to go and i sit and wait... 

I finally got the diff apart ont he XXT though! Had to drill the head off the bolt.  We have the technology. Now I need to get the new parts. A good excuse to upgrade to fancy carbide balls though.

Hoefully i will get a chance to play with the trucks today1 Some errands to run first. I did (I think) manage to get Sean onto a better soccer team for next season! I am retiring. bowing out, running with tail tucked firmly between the legs. Pick one.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

:lol: No more Soccer dad!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

well, we still have three more weeks of this season and I don't see the wife taking over the soccer thing! I suspect I will now get to go back to being the screaming Dad on the sidelines. YOu know the one? The one the coach wants to kill...  

Sean and I did indeed get out with our Pedes today! I put Chameleons into both so they were pretty evenly matched. I think I only had a 15 tooth pinion which made for an over abundance of wheelies. :devil: Awfully tough on the lid! Sean had M2Ks on all four corners and flipped on the pavement almost every turn in this parking lot. I swapped my stocks from the front of mine to his and it was much better! When he put the 7 cell in though it turned a bit lopsided! All was well until he went to unflip me and ripped the rear body mounts off my truck!  We just kept on driving through 5 or 6 packs total. He pretty much killed his Hummer lid but I already knew they were pretty flimsy. Just an excuse to do up another lid if I ever get the desire. We have plenty to run.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Sounds like a good day of pede bashing. Wait a minute...... are we actually talking about Stampedes in the Stampede thread??? OMG!! How'd that happen?!?!!:freak:


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

What are the odds?


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

more stampede action, in the STAMPEDE forum, of all places... 

i took my stampede out YESTERDAY to the track to race it INSTEAD of my "wonderous" T4 POS.... i actually did MUCH better with the stampede than i've ever done with mt T4. Kinda odd... 
On another stampede related note - i think i FINALLY convinced my wife to run the stampede! i bought her one last year, and never assembled it (it was one of the last KITS). she's going to run MY stampede INDOORS on the carpet with FOAMS! She'll run with the novice class on the oval! it should be lotsa fun watching her take the thing around!

-TOne


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

T4... Shoulda got a Losi!! :lol: j/k

Probably one of the reasons you did better is because you thought you wouldn't be as competitive with it so you relaxed and just drove & did not let those little things annoy you. With the T4 your expectations were probably much higher, so when something happened it tensed you up & therefore you over drove it.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

I see the same thing Tom when I fly. It is very easy to begin over flying the wing and then your troubles start.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Tone-
Were you running it with the standard stadium truck tires you would run at your track? I always figured I was adding more trouble to my lousy driving by runnign the M2K's against everybodyelse's step pins. It is looking more and more likely that RC Excitement will be reopening this winter and Jesse is dying to run his XXX4. I figure I will need something to run and the Pede takes much less mainteance than my XXXT.  I will have to find out what the surface is though as it will no doubt be tire specific.


----------



## mattyk6 (Mar 25, 2003)

In our stampede class, we have to run the stock chevron style tires. You just slip and slide all over the place. Since this last weekend was the last race of the summer, we put on step-pins. HOLY COW!!! The Stampede can actually handle good!


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

ChrisHarris said:


> Tone-
> Were you running it with the standard stadium truck tires you would run at your track? I always figured I was adding more trouble to my lousy driving by runnign the M2K's against everybodyelse's step pins. It is looking more and more likely that RC Excitement will be reopening this winter and Jesse is dying to run his XXX4. I figure I will need something to run and the Pede takes much less mainteance than my XXXT.  I will have to find out what the surface is though as it will no doubt be tire specific.


heh.. i KNEW that someone would ask.... i ran stadium truck tires. proline edge's up front, and proline step pins or bow-ties in the rear. you also have to do some extensive work to the suspension, and dremel the chassis to get that thing as light as possible. i actually made the a-main. it was sooo easy to drive! I didnt have to fight it around the turns, nor did it jump like dookie. it just overall was a great handling machine. it was a lot slower than a lot of the other cars, but it was definately smoother. i'll give you my shock setup as soon as i can figure it out! 
i also recommend the NITRO RUSTLER front shock tower (http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXJG34&P=7)
for stiffness. it does requite a litttle dremel work, but its WELL worth it! 
Also, on the rear, i run Nitro 4-tec REAR hub carriers (1.5* ones) (http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXJK19&P=7) and you DO need to shim them to your drive shafts, as well as to the arm. the 1.5* really helps out though....

-Tone


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Cool!

I already have the aluminum tower as I got tired of replacing the silly plastic ones. I have widened mine but haven't gone into too much lightening.

I can see how it would be slower but quicker! I guess it depends in part on the course. Our old track had wicked tight corners and the stadium trucks and buggies had a big advantage with their turning radius. It might have also just been they were running the corrent tires.

Regardless of what you drive, it is the driver that matters.

When Sean and I were out the other day i found that without a drivers stand I was really unable to judge the distance of the truck at the far end of the lot. I was trying to drive it around a center island and found myself very unsure of where the truck was w/ relationship to the dreaded curb! Pratice, practice, practice...


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

This gets better and better.

The guy buying Jess's Clod was going to send the bucks last week. On Monday he finally told me he had not sent the money because of car problems... It would go out Tuesday!!!! He keeps asking what is included and I list it all out. He then asks if something else is included...

Got home tonight and there is a request for me to overnight it. He says he "sent" me an extra $20 to do that. (today is Tuesday so that seemed good). I asked for a zip code so I could check the cost. He responds with the zip saying he WILL send the money and he really wants the truck for the weekend. I explained that in theory he had already sent it... And that if he has not, unless he is on the west coast AND he overnights it, post offices are closed and he can't get it out until tomorrow which means I can't get it before Thursday which means I can't ship it before Friday which means he ain't getting the truck for the weekend...

Why do I think this truck will be on eBay next week? As in he ain't coming through...


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

heh-heh, don't ya just love the way some people do business!

BTW, When I race the pede (or a friend races it) I always put racing tires on it. Used to be edges in front & holeshots in the rear.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Yeah, he bailed...

His PM said someting like "if you are going to be that way..." I sent him a nasty gram. he says he will buy another guys e-maxx. With a name like CustomClodz I somehow doubt that. What a loser. It will find a good home.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

ChrisHarris said:


> I explained that in theory he had already sent it... And that if he has not, unless he is on the west coast AND he overnights it, post offices are closed and he can't get it out until tomorrow which means I can't get it before Thursday which means I can't ship it before Friday which means he ain't getting the truck for the weekend...


Ya know, when I read the above little diddy, I thought "Well! If you're going to be that way about it, I'd buy from someone else!" :lol:

Sounds like he was trying to play on some emotions & get you to ship before the money arrived. Amazing how some people will fall for that.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I didn't fall off the turnip truck yesterday! It was last week, at least.

It just stinks that I have to go through all that stuff again. I should just put it up on eBay. I just hate that hassle as well. I would be very surprised if I didn't net more money though.

Came home from work yesterday and both guys had had their Losis out in the yard. Pretty cute pair as both trucks are largely yellow! They didn't even break anything!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Maybe it is time to start Buy Pal. I'll act as a third party where buyers send me the money and sellers send me the stuff and when both match each others expectations I'll send the items/money to the respective people. All for a 10% cut.Go ahead and use the idea, I don't have the time.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Actually, Paypal is just about that service. No, they don't hold onto everything but if you buy something with Paypal and you aren't happy or it doesn't show, they can take the money back. That is why I prefer to use it, both for sales and buys...

Oops gotta go watch the ball game. I can't beleive these bloody Red Sox have cost me so much sleep.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Not always true Chris. I just had a deal go bad from E-Bay in August where I paid the guy and he never shipped & ended up not responding to my E-mails. I even called him and he hung up on me, then left his phone off the hook and had his # changed the next day. I went to PayPal, he wouldn't respond to them either. I got an E-Mail from them basically saying:

"We agree with you and would refund your money, but his PayPal account has no money so we can't. Sorry for your luck, file a complaint with E-bay and apply for their loss recovery."

So if you withdraw the money out of your PayPal account and keep a $0 balance people can't take their money back from you. At least that's what paypal basically told me. I always thought they would chargeback the seller's credit card or bank account associated with the PayPal account, but evidently not unless this guy had a maxed out CC and no money in his bank account. I guess that could be, but that isn't how PayPal worded it.

This guy gave me my first ever negative feedback on E-Bay within 24hrs after I rightfully left some for him. Claimed he refunded the money to "her"....... Scott Pendergraft out in Rocklin CA, He doesn't know it, but I haven't forgotten!

I did get my money back though. Funny how that works, after getting the reply from PayPal I went ahead and initiated a claim thru E-Bay fraud protection & opened a case with Square Trade (a useless action unless the seller is registered with them). Going thru the steps with E-Bay and making sure I followed all guidelines to a "T", the instructions said that if I had paid via Credit card (which I had) that I must first call my credit card company and see if they will charge it back first. I paid with a Capital One Gold Master Card so I knew they would charge back but I was concerned because the charge back would be to PayPal & I didn't want to screw up my account there. So I called PayPal first and told them what was going on, they lady at their customer service said "well if that's what you're supposed to do, go ahead." So I asked what would happen to my account & she said "nothing, we will just try to get our money back from the seller"....???? I thought it would have made more sense to just give me my money back and do that to begin with, wouldn't it? But, oh well. I called Capital One and they immediately charged it back to PayPal. Another neat thing then happened, I got a E-mail from PayPal telling me my account was under investigation because I had a chargeback from my credit card company & gave me a complaint number. I was like, WTF?? I e-mailed back and explained what happened & gave them my original complaint# so they could compare. 2 days later case was closed.

Oh man, what a rant... :freak:


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

???? Seems you custom clodz guy already has a Clod?? See here ---> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=92138
He is offering it as a trade for a Revo.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

yeah, that's the same Revo the guy offered me for my clod. When I asked for details he never got back to me. I figure the two of them deserve each other!

You have to figure that with a name like cuztomclodz he would have at least one kicking around. Beach chassises are real sweet too!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Keeps getting better. found a somewhat local kid who wanted jess's clod. I am already to dive it over to him tomororw to save shipping (he is about an hour away). Now he comments that if the other truck that he tried to buy before it was destroyed by USPS comes then he wont need mine.

This time I politely explained that if there were caveates to the deal ithey should be stated at the start. We shall see what happens on this one. I think i know the family from the track and I would love them to hav ethe truck but...

We were out at a sporting goods place last night and Sean was dying for a BMX bike to bang around on. I have always made it clear that I thought they were lame for any REAL riding. He wants it for around the neighborhood. Happens that it costs just about what the XXT sport is maybe worth. I think I will ask him to choose. he would certainly get more use out of the bike!

Check ou that thread in this forum about traxxes buggy noise. interesting one.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Copy cat huh? you told me to go there! Besides smoejoe even mentioned me there!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

*Ah, sweet victory!*

You all thought I was talking about the Red Sox, werent you? Well, that was nice as well but I was talking soccer.

My guys finally played liike a team yesterday! We won 4-0. The hapless team we played against, although coming from a town with known power and depth was pretty sad. They have been rained out and cancelled on enough that they clearly didn't have our experience. We have not only played 6 real games but at least as many scrimmages with other teams so they have lots of experience. They just hadn't showed they had learned much until yesterday.

My guys were listening to me and each other. They were playing posiition, they were passing. It almost made this season of frustration all worth it! and the cool part? We get to play the same team again! :devil: 

so, Sean did go for the bike instead of the truck. They were out charging around well into the dark last night. I think he made the right choice. So now I have ANOTHER truck to sell. This one may go directly to eBay.

Jess's Clod does seem to be sold but until I see the money...


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

The BMX will provide more excercise as well, that's always good.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Sean gets tons of exercise but there always seems energy to burn. He ha spent lots of time on the bike already and loves it. Even Jesse who spent ages trying to convince Sean that a BMX bike was just plain stupid thinks it is cool. Go figure.

And now, on to our regularly scheduled program:

I was thinking today about slamming my pede because I have this AE stadium truck body with no truck. I figured if I could lower it on the oede it would be cool. The trouble though is that with the Pede chassis being so narrow, the ESC HAS to sit on top of it and that blocks the Rusty body mount in the rear. I don't see a way around that without going the Rusty-Pede route. I don't even know if you can directly slap the Pede's front and rear onto one of those chasiss and I hate that steering system anyway!

Any thoughts?


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

yeah, where do you find the time?


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Well, I have my body mounts lowered quite a bit on my 'pede. took the front mount off the shock tower, cut & shaped it, and mounted it to the chassis over the servo. And then cut the rear mount a little (to clear the Spur enclosure), spaced it back a little (about a 1/4 to 3/8") and used the upper screw holes on the mount to the lower screw holes on the shock tower. Worked out nicely.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

How do I find the time?

first Bill, you live in a part of the country where the houses have basements. Then you put your workroom in the basement. Add a loud radio and a lock on the door. Lock the door, turn up the radio and all the time in the world is at your disposal! Oh, the circuit breakers are also in the basement so they can't shut me down!

While locked in my dungeon, I also FINALLY swapped the motor on my TLT. What a lame design. The aftermarket chassis certainly does not help. To pull the motor you have to drop both axles out fo the way (a couple screws and a ball cup each), pull both battery/electronic trays (four screws each with unsecured nuts and lock washers), remove pinion, remove motor, reverse the process. Then it was raining so I didn't even get to see how it ran. Oh and the fact that Jesse stole my ESC for his buggy. that didn't help either. 

I am trying to work up plans for a winter project to use the TLT axles with a Pede tranny and Pede sliders for a stretched out 1/10th scale thing. Just ideas floating around right now but it should be fun! First priority will be easy access to the motor!


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

if you don't want to make a full custom chassis you can use a electric 4tec diff shimmed. this will let you run sliders without making the switch to a pede tranny. this is what plays_with_toys runs in his custom tlt-10. have one on order from the lhs becouse i love my penguin chassis. but i keep eyeing rusty/pede trannies i have.......
nice to see everyone doing well. 

have not run much of anything other then the micro. i tried to get one of the staduim trucks up and running, but my stick packs seem bad.... could storing them in a cold location have damaged the cells???

thanks! 
peter


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I really don't know whether super old can hurt a batt. I know it can drain a regular car batt... You should try cycling them before you get too worried.

I am actually looking forward to building a chassis from scratch. I want more clearance and to do that I would need the longer wheelbase to reduce the angle from the diff output to the axles anyway. I am worried about the gearing though. I guess I could look it up.  The Pede is 1:2.7 or something like that I think. I have no idea what the TLT has or of there is any reduction in the axle diffs for that matter.

I figured that an extra 2" will make the TLT fit onto a Proline Pede body pretty well. It is funny how wide the Pede looks compared to the TLT though. It is almost like a motorcycle in comparison!


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

i wouldn't worry about gearing. hit one18th.com or rccrawler.com and look for wookie. he has one of the ultimate tlt crawlers. the only down side to the tlt axles is you can only make them soo wide. 

good luck i am waiting for some pics 

peter


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I don't think this will be a crawler. I am thinking more about- heck I don't know what I am thinking about actually. . . A roadish basher? Who knows?

I already have a crawler after all. had two but Jess just had to go and do the speed thing  I might even be selling that one to finance this or something.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

I know many people that store standard batts in the freezer. The thinking is that the cold will slow down the chemical reaction inside the battery which will keep them charged (or fresh) for a longer time.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

yeah i have heard that(and the grocery store i worked at keep the batts above the frozen juice), but i hear it causes voltage lose though...i keep(i am suposed to keep) all my rc stuff in the garage at the work bench, but it has been getting pretty cold lately. 

i don't know if the batts will be a big lose, but oh well it's part of the hobby

thanks


and chris just read your sell thread, it takes all kinds dosen't it!??? it sounds like a super sweet deal. i see pakage with less go for more on ebay. did you post it at rcmt.net or rccrawler.com ?? have you run the intellispeed in anything else other then the clod? in my mini cooper the abs brakes stink. think it's becouse the car is so light.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Peter,
I agree, I thought that was a screaming deal. I had it listed here, on RCMT and ClodTalk. It is sold so I wont worry about it. Yes, I ran the intellispeed in Pedes and on the TLT. i hated it. That is why it is gone.  I don't think I ever tried to set up the ABS system but it was always finicky resetting it. I particularly hated the fact that if your batts ran low the truck would run away! Of course it was never running really fast by that point but...

Funny, just the other day I got a message from a guy who just saw the ad on Clodtalk and was all bummed that he had missed it. I mentioned that MY crawler might well be up for sale and sent him a photo. He was sure He couldn't afford it when he saw which truck I was talking about. turns out he doesn't need the electronics which should bring it into his price range! More Photos needed! In any case, I might really clean house here which would be awesome. Selling that second Clod might get me a new iPod!:thumbsup:


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Does that mean you would have NO clods? 

An iPod? I thought those were only for the 20 somethings.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

No, I would still have my race clod which could easily be converted to anything I want! I plan to make a new chassis for it if work ever lets up but right now it is in pieces.

The sale of Jess's clod has gone through. Well, I have half payment so I feel confident.  But! It gets better! The guy who backed out because I was concerned he wouldn't have it for the weekend actually posted on Clodtalk with pix that he owns the truck! This was quite a while ago. He has known for a week that he wasnt' getting it but didn't take down the shots. I have let people know. :devil: 

iPods are cool! I loved mine before it died. I don't give a hoot who they are marketed at, anything that I can stick in my pocket and carry 100 CDs of music or more is great! My car doesn't have a CD player but I have an adapter for the iPod. At my office, I can just plug it into my computer and I have any tunes I want and I can also bring them up to my lab with earphones so I can tune out the white noise of the cleanroom and the drivel of my co-workers!


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

I tend to take a different view of the "personal listening devise" trend. They are dangerous. I can't count the number of times I've come around one of these blind corners and right onto some hiker or bike rider with one of them on and they have no clue that I'm there. 

They also let the user hide from life. Everytime I meet one of these kids that can't live without one of them plugged into their head they tend to be very withdrawn and unwilling to join in.

So there.......


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Bill,
That might be why it is against the law to use them on bicycles in this state. or while driving a car! :thumbsup: 

I can relate to people that have them on all the time as running from reality but sometimes reality needs to be run from. Even if just for a little while.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I just have this wierd picture of Chris wearing his iPod dancing around like the people in the commercials. :lol: :freak:

So this "CustomClodz" guy posted pictures of your truck claiming to be the owner? was he trying to sell it or just say "lookie what I got" prematurely?

My 'Pede is sitting on the table in my pit room. (had to say something 'Pede related!)


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Hi Guys, sorry for the rant. Chris, you stated the case much better than I.

We are finialy getting some rain and the dust has turned to mud. But about three hours after a down poor the ground is ready to drive on. Thats RC size vehicles only. Takes another hour of drying for the big ones. Anyway the RC driving is starting back up around here. So the pede is seeing more day light.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Oh yeah, congradulations Boston.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Oh, it was the latter. Turns out he is a snot nosed 17 yr old that thinks his poop don't stink. I had a blast with him on Clodtalk. Hopefully the word got out. he seems to have a history...

The guy interested in my crawler backed out but that is fine as it wasn't ready for sale anyway! Need to place an order etc.

It is looking good for our new track place! I guess he needs a varience from the community but that doesn't seem to be an expected problem. That might allow us to do some racing by winter. Of course this new place doesn't have heat on the track so it will be something like the last ice box! At least it is better enclosed. I guess the last place had a huge hole at one end just letting the icy wind in. And this one has a bathroom! No more porta-potties!

Cool story. I sold off a radio to a local guy last night. When he picked it up he told me he used to run an indoor R/C thing at our High School about 15 years ago. He said there was this one little girl with a pink ClodBuster! Slow and cumbersome but there and having a blast. He was at a race in Conn recently and he ran into this same girl! Now an adult, working at the track, painting lids and making a life at r/c! Wouldn't that be cool to know that you had that sort of an influence on somebody?


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

What thread was this in at clodtalk? I'd like to check this out, I could use a laugh! I'm not a member so I can't even see the Buy/Sell stuff. Can't even see some of the pics, but that's OK.

Indoor dirt is the best (in the winter), but no heat? Yuck. They could at least bring in some of those "Salamanders" (torpedo looking heaters) like they do (or used to do) in Columbus at CRCRC. If they could just get it up to 50 in the building during race days that would be sweatshirt weather & comfortable.

Having an R/C influence over a young person like that is cool, My youngest is really getting into it on his own which is cool, he's been buying his own equipment, parts, & vehicles. Racing more often than me too, now he beats me regularly though  but I still woop on him in E-Maxx!  I think he'll be doing R/C for quite a while. My oldest probably not. He's moving to Baltimore on Nov. 11th for his new Federal Government Job, He has bought some R/C stuff, but only stuff that was necessary to keep running.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

The thread is in the member's fleet section. He did finally pull my shots!

They had one torpedo last winter but they were using it to keep the shop from freezing. I understand this new place the shop, pits and on-road track will already have heat so that torpedo could be used on the off-road track. The only trouble is that the track will be huge and it could take quite some time to warm up. We shall see!

If our track was closer I have no doubt that Jesse would be more involved than he is. Rightnow he is busy being almost 13 and that takes up so much time. All that moping about and being sulky is exhausting.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Nice. Snot nosed seems accurate. Parents with lots of money and he gets a healthy allowance but has not learned "responsibility" yet.

Reminds me of a kid on another R/C board I frequent that is 15 and thinks he knows something about everything. Comments on everything, including riding motorcycles in traffic. Uh... Hello! you're 15!! you can't even legally drive yet!

Well the new track should be much better even with only 1 torpedo if there are no "gaping holes" in the walls & i nobody stands in the doorway trying to smoke a cig "outside" without actually going outside.

Jesse is still young. My youngest didn't start doing his own stuff until he got a job so he had his own money.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

*Just had to gloat...*

I'm sitting here in front of a brand new 20" imac computer! We were really tired of the old imac we had and finally decided to just do it. This screeen is insanely large. Can't wait to load up some of my driving games! This sucker is infinitely faster as well!

One soccer game left. We got our butts handed to us today. Again. We were winning after the first half, definitely showing them our stuff. Then we just ran out of steam. We had one sub until 5 minutes from the end. They had 5-6. They just ran circles around my guys. It hurts to know it is purely a matter of numbers. Sean really strutted his stuff though. The opposing coaches were just shaking their heads at the saves he made in goal! We lost by two. it would have been 8 if he hadn't been there. I couldn't believe it myself and I have sen him all year. That helped.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Great post about Sean. Enjoyed reading it.

How long did you have your last Mac?


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well, we actually have a bunch of macs! The one that I retired for this one was an old 400 MHz machine that was probably 5 yrs old at least. We had been about to replace a slightly older one when this last one was given to us for nothing. I am glad because this one is so much nicer than anything I would have gotten back then!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

It's always cool to get a new 'puter! they're usually so much faster than your old one. Man it sure don't take long for a computer to get old! wait 3 years and the current "top of the line" $2300 computer will be the entry level $600 computer. I bought mine new a few years ago, 1gig pentium 3, 128meg ram, 60gig HD with DVD and CD-RW, wasn't quite top of the line then, but just a step down. Now I look at what the units that are the same price I paid for this one and they are 2-3 times more powerful.

Sean is a goalie guru? cool.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well, this puppy has a 20" flat screen and I don't see that getting small and outdated any time soon! :thumbsup: The rest, yeah, that will be outdated next week.

Yup, Sean loves the goal. I have no idea why. Talk about putting yourself in danger! He just dives right out there into the flailing feet. So far he hasnt' gotten too beaten up but he sure gets the respect of the other players because they KNOW that a one-on-one against him doesn't mean a goal. No way! There was one game where he was totally on and he was actually laughing at the offense guys as they rushed in on him. With a little wag of the finger inviiting them in. That game most of them shanked it because they didn't want to get near him. :lol: We still lose all the time but it sure isn't from trying.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Yeah, I'm going through the, is that fast enough, will it have enough RAM, how much HD space do I need, etc. questions as we speak. I'm getting a new one and I'm concerned that within a year I will be right back to where I am now. Wanting/needing more.

Kind of like RC cars. There is always a better one out there.


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

Bill said:


> Yeah, I'm going through the, is that fast enough, will it have enough RAM, how much HD space do I need, etc. questions as we speak. I'm getting a new one and I'm concerned that within a year I will be right back to where I am now. Wanting/needing more.
> 
> Kind of like RC cars. There is always a better one out there.


Ok... this is where my TECH expertise will step in... 

THE MINIMUM amount of RAM you should EVER get is 512 megabytes.
THE MINIMUM HardDrive size is 60 GigaBytes
Minimum Processor speed is 2.4 GigaHertz
Minimum Video Card Memory is 64 MegaBytes

Thanks and have a GREAT day

-Tone


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Spoken as a true PC owner....


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

Actually, Chris, its spoken like a true (ex) System Administrator and Freelance PC repairman. 
I'm soooo sick of working on PC's w/o at least 512 MB ram. the difference between 256 and 512 is night and day!

Anywyas.. since this is the "Stampede" forum...... Looks like my wife has decided she wants to race INDOORS. Soooo, guess what she is going to race? STAMPEDE! I got the foams from my bro's rustler that she's gonna use, and she's gotta use my m8 radio, since i REFUSE to take my electronics out of it, and set up on a different radio. Its gonna be a wild time! hopefully i can get some pics of her running over Touring cars and stuff, since she'll be running oval in the Novice Oval class - which is "run what you got" the ONLY stipulation is that you have to use a club stock motor! I guess i get to see how indestructable the pede really is!

-Tone


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

My 'pede got raced Saturday by a friend of my sons. He had never driven an R/C car on a track before & had only driven any type of R/C a couple of times prior. Talk about a Novice!! He never broke it. I had to replace the brushes on the motor because it quit running good and replace a screw that fell out, but that's all. Funny how motors don't seem to run too good on brushes that are just about 1/8th" long..... :freak:


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

tommckay said:


> My 'pede got raced Saturday by a friend of my sons. He had never driven an R/C car on a track before & had only driven any type of R/C a couple of times prior. Talk about a Novice!! He never broke it. I had to replace the brushes on the motor because it quit running good and replace a screw that fell out, but that's all. Funny how motors don't seem to run too good on brushes that are just about 1/8th" long..... :freak:


Heh! thats GREAT.. did you bring another young kid into our wonderful hobby to stay? 
Brushes.... why wont they last forever? i wish they would! on my mod motors, i go thru brushes like no tomorrow.......

-Tone


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Tone- Actually the remark was based on the minimum processor speed. Our new Mac has a 1.8GHz processor and it will probalby run circles around a bunch of the 2.4's out there because of the architecture. I agree on the rest though! We put in 768M RAM and it smokes.

I have never seen a pede on foams. Must look pretty stange! I tried road tires on mine long ago and it just looked to bizarre! Handles pretty darn well though.

The Clod I just sold had Jess's old MM motors in it. I heard back from the kid who bought it that it ran fine for about a pack and then died. NO brushes in the front motor.. I honestly had not even checked. I felt real bad and went to the LHS to pick up a couple sets. of course they had NONE! They didn't even have P-94 brushes. They are worthless. So, I figured I would send him the brushes from my MM's. I can't find one of them! I have no idea where the motor could be. so, I sent him one set of very slightly used brushes. That will get him going.

Yup, I can't imagine a tougher truck than a Pede. Perfect for a beginner. Or me.


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

ChrisHarris said:


> Tone- Actually the remark was based on the minimum processor speed. Our new Mac has a 1.8GHz processor and it will probalby run circles around a bunch of the 2.4's out there because of the architecture. I agree on the rest though! We put in 768M RAM and it smokes.


You are absolutely correct.... the mac's are a different story. sometimes i wish i had one. 
you pussed out on the ram, chris... another 256, and you would have a gig! i dont know why ram is more expensive for a mac.. its 100% the same as PC memory.... its gotta be a marketing thing. the minimum spec i use is 1 Gig of memory (except my laptop which has 768). aaah well.. i heard something about a new ipod - color screen, 60 gig hdd.... should be interesting....

-Tone


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Thanks Tone for the info on computers. When all is said and done I should have what you suggested. One advantage of the PC over a Mac is the ability to build your system. For example, I like to game over the net with mine, so the video card upgrade is more important than most of the software programs the package deals give you.

Take care.
:wave:


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

actually the system came with 256 so I added 512. I just heard through the grapevine that having matching RAM chips will double my bus speed so I may just have to go and get another 512! The computer is so fast as it is!

As for gaming? I haven't gotten into that much but I did load on one driving game (Nascar something-or-other). There is a warning about refresh rate and how you have to keep it above 20-30 frames per second or you lose response time at the controls. They include a counter to make sure and they give you lots of ideas of what to shut down if it bogs down. I had everything on, highest resolution and I was still at 160 fps...

Turns out the steering wheel I had been using on the old one wont work on this which leaves me with the keyboard and that just wont work!


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

Bill said:


> Thanks Tone for the info on computers. When all is said and done I should have what you suggested. One advantage of the PC over a Mac is the ability to build your system. For example, I like to game over the net with mine, so the video card upgrade is more important than most of the software programs the package deals give you.
> 
> Take care.
> :wave:


BINGO!!! With that said... 128 is the MINIMUM vid card Memory then! What kind of games do you play? if it is the graphic intensive kind, then yes..... 128 is the minimum!
The thing *I* like about the mac - How well it does graphics/arts. My Sister is going to school for graphic arts, and she *REQUIRES* a mac. I cannot wait for her to get a powerbook! 
You can get to customize your Mac, but it sure gets expensive. I did try to build one for myself, but when it started to cost more than $5000, i gave up trying to rationalize that kind of purchase! Dual Processors, 2 Gig of memory, 240 gig HDD space, the HUGE wide cinema screen.... you can see where that was going.....

anyways... PEDE'S ROCK!

-Tone


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Dang. Y'all have my home 'puter feelin' all weak and pathetic.  I did have my son upgrade it to 512 RAM but jeez!

I gotta pull that motor out of the pede and do the comm on it, if it went thru a set of brushes it must need it! I'd really like to get a set of those new IMEX tires they have coming out that look similar to a BFG Mud Terrain tread pattern. 

I also have another project I'm considering, I have a RS4 Sport sitting around and some wheels & tires from my old Tamiya F-150. Thinking of converting it to 190mm and getting a stock Clodbuster or Blackfoot body for it to make a scale looking pre-runner/stock 4x4 looking truck to mess around with. I already have 4 Losi Rally shocks I can graft onto it, all I need is the shorter dog bones, the body, and a Rally undertray to keep the dirt out.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Sounds liike a fun project. I have been wanting a road car for a while but the pavement around here is so bad that a rallye would make much more sense. Right in front of our hosue I have busted the Pede hitting potholes! Imagine what that would do to a sedan.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Just popped over to Clodtalk and found that the butthead who bailed on Jess's truck just got scammed! The fool sent off a bunch of stuff before the guy sent him the money and all he got was a box of broken pottery!  He was supposed to receive a bunch of stuff and $400. Then he went on to say he sent off some PS2 games and $50. Why in the world would you send money to get more money back.

I have so little pity for him I can hardly express it. Turns out that he has already made deals on some of the stuff that never came! A couple guys are ready to behead him for that. He has turned from a nasty teeenager to a very sulky one. When asked why he didn't go to his mother, the lawyer, his response is that she would be so mad at him that he wouldn't be able to deal over the internet. sounds liike a good thing.

What goes around comes around.


----------



## travymoto1 (Aug 7, 2004)

What rims are available for the Electric Stampede aside from the stock chrome models? My son with be racing the Pede in novice on a clay track. I ordered some Pro-line Gladiators. The stock rims are fine....just curious about what might be available. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

rpm make a few different choices, http://www.rpmrcproducts.com/
almost any rim that uses a wide offset and a 12mm hex to mount the rim work. the hpi rims fit but you have to mod the axle hole. i run hpi rims but i beleive most people here run the rpm ones.

welcome


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

If I was to run another wheel it would be an RPM. They are tough, guaranteed, and they have some great looking styles!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

The ONLY problem I ahve with the RPM wheels is that the chrome peels off very quickly so they start looking nasty in short order. At least close-up. Never had one fail on me though!


----------



## travymoto1 (Aug 7, 2004)

I decided to stick with the stock rims...for looks and price. What tires do you guys like for FL outdoor tracks...hard orange clay w/ some fluff on top?


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

The stock rims are generally fine but they will round out the hexes after a while making them either useless or requiring you to glue the black hex nut into the rim. That method works fine though.

Are you going to be racing on this track? If so, I would find out what the stadium truck drivers are running and use the same thing. I run Masher 2000 tires most of the time but on our track which was hardpack with fluff on the top I had zero traction and I got nowhere fast. Good for donuts though!


----------



## mattyk6 (Mar 25, 2003)

For hard pack with some dust, I would either run Taper Pins or Holeshots. Like Chris said, find out what the Stock Truck and Mod Truck guys are running at the track and run the same.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

On outdoor tracks I think you'll find Holeshots, Fuzzie-T's, Square Fuzzies, T-2000's, Kingpins, & IFMAR pins to be among the best choices. Taper pins are mostly for the indoor venues from my expierience.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Right! You did say Florida didn't you? I wonder what an outdoor track would be like...


----------



## travymoto1 (Aug 7, 2004)

LOL...I used to live in NY so I know how that is.

The track seems to me like a "holeshot" track. I ordered some "Gladiator" M2 tires though. I want a some grip but also need some durability....because he will probably bash with them a bit as well. He is only 7 and will be running in the novice class. 
It was funny though. Last Sat when I took him out to practice....the track had not been watered and for the first 3-4 minutes he was just doing dohnuts on the straits. He was used to running the truck in front of our house on the grass and concreat. He did get the hang of it and was driving more smoothly that his dad. 
He loves this truck!!! I installed bearings in it. Anything else that you guys think is a must as far as upgrades? I did notice the diff was unloading, but I'm not ready to plunk down on the ball diff. :thumbsup:


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

i would pass on the bal diff and try some different greases in the diff. i would look into a better servo saver. never had any luck with the traxxas units.i kept blowing savers or savers and servos.

good luck at the track, my 8 year old just likes to build the kits.

peter


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

The servo was the first upgrade on mine. Went with a metal geared one and have never had another problem. I did also changed the servo saver at the same time.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

There is a great Pede site that will tell you just about everything you could imagine. Worth lots of time spent.

As for the diff unloading, many of us have put MUCH heavier grease into the diff and that helps a ton. The stuff Traxxas provides does nothign for you. Especially on a loose track. If that still doesn't help, look at whether there is binding on the side that isn't unloading. Mine was totallyundriveable for a while. I assumed it was the track but then, even on carpet it would spin out when I hit the throttle. Tore the whole thing down looking for a diff problem. Found nothing but then rebuilt, being careful not to over tighten the wheel nuts and all was good in the world. Just a thought.


----------



## travymoto1 (Aug 7, 2004)

cool , thanks for the info guys. I just ordered a Chevy HD body to paint up. The stock purple body is showing some wear.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Cool. you will love that lid. It is my favorite now after years of F-150's.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Wild idea here!

Sean has a class project going where they are making wind powered cars. I was wondering what it would take to put a sail onto a Pede. You would need a motorized winch to pull in and let out the sail. Steering we have! 

What do you think?


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Sounds great. At least it is something I know about, sailing that is.

What are the goals of the project? 

The weight of a stock pede will require a large sail area to move it. Would you be lighting the pede up or going for a large sail. What type of sailing rig do you think would work best?
Maybe getting a cheap RC sail boat and using the parts to modify the pede would the easier than making all the parts .


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Totally in the planning stage right now. I was thinking that even though the pede does weigh a lot with the rear drive disconnected (or even just no pinion) it rolls with a very light tough. I would think that compared with getting a boat moving through the water it wouldn't be so bad. If this happens, it would be gutted as much as possible. Light small tires would be a good thing too but that costs.

I was figuring I would simple try some crude sail rigs to see how much one needed before going to too much trouble setting the whole thing up and finding out it wouldn't move.  

Went to the LHS on the way home tonight and picked the brains of a guy there. He described the type of rig they use on r/c sailboats for pulling in the sail. Sounds pretty simple but it left questions unanswered. he described the servo and arm one would use to pull a relatively small amount of line and how one would feed it to the boom but I never thought about the fact that you want the servo to hold where ever you set it without your having to hold the stick or trigger or wheel (whatever) all the time. Ideally you would tweek your sail position and then not need to touch it agian. I will need more info on that for sure.

Sail design? I was thinking of the standard trangular sail with mast and boom. The mast would be anchored into some sort of aluminum plate for stability. I guess a wooden mast would be lighter tham aluminum rod but I suspect this might well tip over and a dowel might not take the beating...


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

sounds like you should hit the cralwer forums and read up on the servo winches. but whould one of the losi trucks be a better start? lighter lower to the ground, and i assume it has smaller race tires on it. if you use the losi i could hook you up with my losi street tires. they are 2.2 but the tires are pretty low profile.

good luck and i hope he injoys the build with you

peter


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I thought about winches but you realy need a fast response to trim the sail. The way the boats do it is using a simpel, very powerful sevo with a long solid arm. I jsut don't know what they use to hold it in place...

I thought about the Losi. Heck, I wouldn't need to rebuild the diff, would I? I can toss a Pede together from spare parts though which I can't say about the Losi. Heck, I even have a hacked up tranny case I killed trying to mount a metal motor plate. This would be a perfect place for it!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Do Touring car tires have the same hex as the Pede? Hhmmn. 

Sounds interesting.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I am pretty sure they do NOT have the same hex. Do they even have a hex? They must. I think I tried Losi XXXT wheels and they don't work- especially the front as they have the bearings in the wheels.

the guy at the shop was telling me to use the stiffest tires to avoid loss of power. I don't know if he was thinking in terms of ground drag or flex. If it is flex then the suspension is going to be a real problem. If he is right...


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

the pede runs a 12mm hex wich is the same as most tcs. i have sized up my mini cooper tires on my tlt. and the tlt and pede can use the same 2.2s. i think it would be sidewall flex, to reduce the chance of a blow over..

yes the losi front wheels ride on a fixed stub axle and the wheels spin around it on dual bearings.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Sidewall flex would amount to the same thing as suspension travel wouldn't it?

I think I will simply have to try it out. I have an OLD (like 40 yrs) canvas sail/mast/boom from my childhood. I think I will simply mount that on with a fixed sail position and see if it moves at all!


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

i am thinking of the weight sihifting left and right and not up and down. like when you in high school driving your mom's S-10 and you corner hard and almost put it the ditch becouse the sidewall flew/rolled, becouse your momentum stopped going forwart and start moving side ways

but non of us would ever do that...


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Any flexing between the mast, sail, chassie, suppension, and tires is lost energy. As the wind fills the sail and the sheets are set the pushing on the sail or the air sliding by the sail will force the vehicle forward. If you loose too much of that energy while the vehicle tilts, sways, or otherwise slips the power off your sail you loose control.

I would consider round plywood wheels or hard solid rubber ones. Reduce friction and eleminate tire compression. 

If the kids are going to set these vehicles down on the ground and let the wind push them along and there is no need for sailing to weather I would consider a square rig or gaft rig instead of the standard sloop rig with a main and jib. The old sailing set ups were great at going with the weather they just could not sail into it. Far less complicated.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Nah, this is my game! Sean was doing his at school. Took first place for speed and distance. There were two contests: Speed and distance... :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

OK. are you looking to just sail in front of the wind or would you like to bring it back as well?


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Back would be nice! Yes, I would like to be able to tack up wind.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

There ya go doing it the hard way. 
Always wanting all the do dads.

Did some work on our little track today.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

square rig or gaft rig instead of the standard sloop rig with a main and jib...........

Ok, I'm lost. What?


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Tom,
You have to understand that Bill is a long time sailor. R/C is a new hobby to him. Or did you miss the last page where I said I wanted to make a saile pede?  

Soccer is finally over!!!! We won our last game which was a nice thing. Maybe now I can find some time to get in the hobby room and play with my toys.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

We had a nice little rain last night so all the work we did on the RC track yesterday should be well watered in and ready for the next phase. The jumps.

Sorry Tom for the sailing lingo but I was trying to determin just how much sailing Chris wanted to do. He to has spent some time on the water in sailboats, so I new he would understand. The older sailing vessels had square rigged sails which let you catch the wind and sail along with it. The gaff rig does the same thing but with a little more direction ability. So if you are in the north and the wind is blowing toward the south, the only sailing you could do with these types of sails is move toward the east, south, or west. The newer sail designs allow you to sail from the south to the north in the same wind. The new sails are designed to use the sails much like a plane uses the wings to create lift. So the vessel can sail into the wind.

So Chris where are you at this point? Pede = boat, and.....


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I am at Pede= Pede.

I stripped pretty much everythign I could off the pede and put on small light wheels. I did NOT disconnect the tranny as that would have meant lots of work. I installed a very basic triangluar canvas sail, approximately 15" long, 2+ feet high. I set the sail at about 45 degrees. I put my shop fan on high and aimed it at the sail from lots of directions and got zero motion. So, I reinstalled the ESC, put on a new rear body mount (Sean had killed the old one in a duel (which he won, obviously). I still have to put the wheels back on as well as the motor. Nice experiment which is now concluded. Oh well.

Got the ESC back in the TLT as well. Turned it on and it wouldn't move. The steerign is good but no go without a push. I know this is an intelliweak ESC so I am hoping it was low batts that wasn't sending the power to the motor. If it is the motor, I will simply scream since it takes SO much effort to pull a motor with this chassis. I was pretty sure it worked before hand but...

All the more impetus to build an new longer truck chassis using a Pede tranny with motor swapping a must!


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

sounds like a hung brush/dirty com, the intistinks i have will go fiorward but not turn whent eh batts are runinnig low. and when i take out the motor, i just remove the electronics trays, and body cross braces at the back of the motor. and i usally have a nuff room to get it out. even with a titan. i redid the suspension links on scott's tlt-10(maxx sized truack), and barrowed some intec wideners wow it's big. almost 3 inches of chassis clearance, and removed the links form the bottom of the axles

good luck with the tlt mine is in a pile of peices again. the great tinker continues..


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Its's a fresh motor- or so I thought. Brushes are free and the comm looks good, what I can see of it.

My problem is that with the PSW chassis, I run a 3X3 pair of packs, one on each tray. Because they don't have caputred nuts, I have to drop both axles to get to the nuts that hold on the plate. I have to unservotape the batts. Unservo tape the electronics tray. Unsolder the motor. It ain't fun.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Well Chris, it was fun for me. Did you like it?

The track took the natural watering well. One of the problems this track always had was the unlevel ground. Now that I'm releveling it the tract will have a better start point and develop into a much better race track. In the past the straights had dips and bump and the turns were banked wrong.

The new back hoe really helps speed up this whole project.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Yes Bill, it was good for me too! 

The only difference between the men and the boys is the price of their toys! 

I still think you need to have the archery range open while you are driving. That would make it much more exciting! maybe not for the marshallls...


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

ChrisHarris said:


> I still think you need to have the archery range open while you are driving. That would make it much more exciting! maybe not for the marshallls...


This is an idea that I had not thought of. Lots of possibilities like shooting at the truck as is, dressing the truck up as the animal of the day, as a towing vehicle for the real target, and.....


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

*sigh*

Hi all. Nuttin to say today...


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

OOH, I know! Dress the truck up as a deer. You don't have enough of them around there anyway.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Dress one up as buffalo droppings and see who can spot the moving cowpie first....
Could also be used as a great practical joke.... follow someone with it. Everytime they turn around, there's a cowpie there.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

That would take a lot of "pie" Tom to cover a pede. Maybe use one of those little TLT's.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I don't know, they are pretty high off the ground. maybe a BRP or a micro...

That would definitely beat my candy-delivery Pede!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Taking off this evening. Helping my son move to Glen Burnie MD (SE side of Baltimore). Leaving tonight should be there Tomorrow about noon(ish). Plan is to stop for the night just west of Youngstown OH Hopefully along 76 on the north side of Pittsburg PA, that would be 278miles & about 1/2 way. Then hit the road at 7am and arrive noonish Get the apartment keys and get stuff moved in tomorrow afternoon. Luckily my son doesn't have that much stuff yet.

Not looking forward to this much, Moving my oldest son 550 miles away & having to drive my truck down there and back again pulling a trailer. He's paying for the gas, but it's not gonna be cheap. I think my truck gets like 8mpg when I pull stuff. About $290 in gas if we're lucky & get the 8mpg. Alot of work & driving this week & weekend.

I'm at work now, getting out at 3pm, heading over to his current apartment to load the last few heavy things & then hitting the road. Hope to be on the road by 6 and get 4 hours in before we stop. Won't have internet access or Computer until I get back sometime Saturday. Sunday is recouperation day & I'll check in then (maybe Saturday if I'm not too beat). But I'll probably check back in before I leave at 3 today.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Tom, Have a safe drive.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

No, that does not sound like a fun drive at all. At least he will have his son's company! That is the same distance I drove to Monster Jam. That sucked. At least I was getting almost three times his milage! I wonder if it would have been cheaper to rent a u-haul that got better milage!

It was 20 degrees this morning. I am seriously not ready for winter. I guess I am getting ready to hybernate or something. Spent lots of time thinking about hwo to improve the hobby room space. Starting with tearing out the totally unused 5X12' train layout I made for the guys many years ago. It takes up some serious real estate down in the basement!

Had a totally bizarre Pede dream last night. Something about crawling in the snow and ending up in a lake, floating away. I think I need a vacation.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Thanks for the well wishes. Checked into a U-haul and it would have been about $350 one way + some mileage. A trailer alone was $250. This won't be cheap, but it's the cheapest way to go. *sigh* 10 minutes & I'm gone.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Bye Bye :wave:


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

On the hunt for a tricked out Rusty! The guy I sold Jess's Clod to is selling off a largely aluminum rusty. He's asking $80 but I am hoping he will come down. It would give me aluminum arms front and rear and a rear tower to match the front one I already have. Might not use the fronts as that would unwiden my truck but... I could sell off the rusty as a roller once I gut it. I have more than enough plastic stuff around...


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

It's getting better! He is really interested in my crawler so it looks like I may trade the crawler chassis for the Rusty plus cash! Then I can sell off the axles..... Different toys are so much fun! I will miss that crawler though. I am so proud of that one. Nice to pass it on to someone who will appreciate it (I hope!).


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Sounds like another good deal for Chris.

Is it having the new vehicle that makes you want to change or the idea of having something new to play/work with that does?


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well, I had been thinking of selling the crawler for a while anyway. Not using it and Clods take up huge room! Actually, I will still have the wheels and axles so I haven't saved much space... It is just something different. It will give me a reason to play with the Pede a bit in the shop...


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

It's snowing... *sigh*

Sold off the crawler chassis for that Rusty and cash! Then I sold off the XXXT Sport for just plain old cash. It is fun cashing in on your old stuff! At least I have more than enough to keep that game up for a long time before I run out.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

*Hobby room expansion!!!*

Well, a bunch of years ago I made my guys a huge HO train layout. At first there was a bit of interest but I think they have touched it once in the last year. So, today, it came down. It had been taking up about 1/4 of the usable basement at 12X5'. Now, I have tons of room! I took the two ends and stacked them up giving me one table that will serve as the "charging area", and a 2.5X5 ft shelf above that for the trucks. I also have a pair of 18"x 6 ft sections that will serve as extra work space. Much happiness! Sorry the guys didn't appreciate the trains but it was fun building the layout with it's bridges, tunnels and lake... Oh well.

Started in on the TLT transformation last night but decided I need some material from work to get it done. I will be using a Pede tranny with the stock chassis plates. I want 3/16" links and cross pieces. All I have here at home is 1/4"... When it is done it should fit a stock Pede body perfectly! About 3" longer than it is now. we shall see.

Oh, we got about 4" of snow. Enough for the guys to have fun and make a bit of money but also enough to kill off my bike commuting. such is winter in N.E. (shut it, Bill!  )


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Hi Guys. Back from Baltimore safe & sound. We were deluged in rain all day Friday, same system that brought you the snow Chris. At least if it had to rain, it did it then & not when we were moving stuff or traveling. We had beautiful weather to travel in. Averaged about 8.25mpg thanks to drafting Semis.... $123.00 in gas each way, so $250 total. Saved some money. 

Got home at 8:15 last night 12 hours on the road with stops & the hour & a half each way extra to Lansing & back.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Glad the trip went well. That is a long time to be in a car/truck! I don't understand how long distance haulers can ever do their job! 

Would have been much tougher had it been snow! Glad it wasn't.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Good to hear your home safe and sound, Tom.

Chris the long haul guys....... how they do it? It's got to be drugs.

I tried the train thing with Kevin and had the same results. Some excitement but not enough to keep him into it. A hobby that makes you enjoy the building as much as the running or it will not be fun.

Yeah our winter is here. Its rained twice and has dropped to a cool 63 degrees. But that only last until the sun is completely up then back to the 70's.

We've got one more week of program, that means the campers will be here, then bye bye ya all and the camp is ours. After a week of walking around naked and listening to the quite I can get into some sold work with no interruptions.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I am sure that Kevin truely loves when you walk around in the buff.  

Role models are SO important.  

Got major work done on the hobby room today! I have one table dedicated to charging batts and motor work. I will have to take some photos. Of course I didn't take shots of the disaster before I pulled all that stuff out of the main work area but... without the trains I can actually walk in there. Other than continuing the set-up, my next major effort is music! All I have downt here is a mid-70's receiver and a similar age pair of crappy speakers. Jesse keeps wondering why I don't get music the moment I turn it on. He had no clue what a "tube" is. I am old.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

No I walk alone.

I'll have to ask Kev about tubes. We not old, so they say, we're experenced.

:wave:


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Most kids don't even know how to spell vacuum... Mine sure never use them. Never mind. Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

*charge station*

Here is a real fast photo of my new charging area. I don't have photoshop on my computer right now so I am learning how to use something else-slowly. Imagine all the garf as being cleaned up so it is actually a pretty place.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Bill - I didn't know your camp was a part time nudist colony!

Chris - Looks like a basement!

You need a cheap office chair with wheels so you can roll and swivel from "charging station" to "workbench" effortlessley!

I got a new digi camera (new to me anyway) from my Dad for my upcoming birthday. I'll have to take a pic or 2 of my "Pit Room" and post up. I really like my pit room!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Yup, it is a basement! Got it on the first try. I am impressed!

You would have to know what it was before to appreciate it. Those two benches were the ends of the train layout. Now all of the chargers and batteries have their own little home! And there is a light in there which of course you can't see with the flash... Basically it just means less clutter elsewhere. Even the lathe and it's power supply have a home there. I think the entire motor rebuilding thing will happen there.

Yes, an r/c controlled rolling chair would be even better!


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Considering what people wear around here in the summer, total nudity is not much of a change.

Having a comfortable, functional, and organized work space is very important. I spend more time looking through boxes for parts than I do driving.

Later


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok.. Chris - its a gooood thing you didnt do a deal with that REVONUT guy...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=95579


-Tone


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Tone,
Thanks for the link! I was saying to this kid, who I have now sold two trucks to, that I tend to trust people but I also have a really good sense of danger. Both Revonut and CuztomClodz just sent these horrible vibes. I have been screwed a couple times but only on eBay where I wasn't really able to communicate with the guy before it was too late.

Frankly the poor guy who got took had plenty of warnings! All you have to do is read the posts showing that this guy is fishy as hell. Anybody who doesn't respond to direct questions and offers should immediately be shyed away from.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

looking at the the guys email i don't think i would trust him. these days all i have is time and my word. and if my word is worthless i have nothing... trying to teach that to my kids.. looks like everyone had a good couple of days. gutting the pede for it's tranny for a tlt based project(maybe). 

we have a long wheel base tlt that is coming along very well(had to part out my truck to get it there). but i am leaning twards a more scale solid axle indoor basher. getting tired of waiting for my traxxa 4tec diff to change the link mounting.
i love the speed and ability of the 10th+ scale trucks. but am limited by indoor room to run. and without having a compressor i do not like running out in the wet very much. 

but chris if you go large i did a link mount swap that raised my chassis without making the truck tippy. just go back to my new monster thread ...

have a good week all(maybe i will get emails to updates again.....)

peter


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

ronbeck said:


> but chris if you go large i did a link mount swap that raised my chassis without making the truck tippy. just go back to my new monster thread ...
> 
> peter


 Which thread is that? What board?

I didn't have the time today to get the rod to join my chassis halves. I could just pick up 3/16" rod and hack it at home but having a lathe to use here at work makes it way simpler in terms of drilling and tapping.

The Rusty should be here tomorrow. I will post pix. I have to decide how I want to play with tha tone. There is a ton of aluminum on it. I could just move it over to a Pede but that would unwiden it...


Or I could take the aluminum shock tower off the Pede and put it on the Rusty, finishing that up! Then slap on the 5800 and bash to I drop! It comes with M2K tires I think so it should be a ton of fun...


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

http://www.one18th.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6422&page=4&pp=40

secound to last post on the page. over at rccrawler.com (small scale)wookie posted the how to there. it might be at one18th as well. 

good luck with the projects... i think it would be easier to mount he maxx tranny in the project in mind........


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Looks great! I currently have simply mounted one of my SPARE Pede trannies :tongue: onto the stock plate and plan to widen it just a bit to make room for the spur gear. It involved some hacking of the case but... It will be 2.5" wide rather than 2.0". It means remaking all the cross pieces. Perhaps I should look more closely at what it would take to simply make a couple of chassis plates. It might be easier to make them with a huge hole for the spur than to do it my way...


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

:wave: 'Sup guys!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Hey all!

Well, spent some more time in the dungeon last night. Decided to carve the heck out of the stock TLT chassis and make it fit the Pede chassis. Looks like it will work pretty well!

Then I spent a bunch of time just staring at the beast trying to invision shock placement and such. Got nowhere. Went to bed. I have to decide whether to run straight shocks or reuse the cantis. Too many choices.

Just checked in with Jesse and the Rusty hasn't landed yet. I still hope it will come on a late UPS shipment.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

i would love to see some pics..
bought some angle stock for my project. leaning towards E tranny over the pede one.

let me know if you want to email pics


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I was thinking that I needed to take some shots of this as it goes together. I am SO bad about that. I will take some. PM me your e-mail address if you want "real" sized ones insted of the pathetic stuff I can post here...


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well, the Rusty was here when I got home! Gneerally it is pretty cool but it has been ridden hard and put away wet, as they say. Two bearings are seized and one shock is totally worthless. Considering I just made two super deals with this kid for clods, I am way less than pleased with him at the moment. It is all of $15 worth of stuff (not including a dead shell and a set of tires that look like they were left in a hot frying pan! They are melted!). He's a kid and I should expect it but I have no plans to go easy on him.

Sean took one look at it and wants it. Gee, there's a shocker. From a distance it is pretty cool with all the blue stuff on it.

Just took some shots of it...


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

hhmmnnn................


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

And what exactly does THAT mean? .

I posted an honest appraisal of the deal on Clodtalk and gee-what a surprise, the kid wasn't pleased. He wanted me to add that he had paid on time.

As I have said before, no more mr. nice guy. I go out of my way to help this kid out and give him an insanely good deal on stuff and I get this in return. I will have fun with the Rusty and the stuff I traded away will go to good use whereas I was hardly using it but it just rubs the wrong way.

So, I put down the Rusty and picked up the TLT again last night and realized I had had a brain cramp! On first inspection, I thought the TLT chassis was symmetrical. I simply mounted the Pede chassis on the side that would allow me to use one of the existing holes. turns out the mounting holes are NOT sym... That means I either have to drill a bunch more holes to mount the chassis on the INSIDE of the truck, or redrill half of the battery tray holes. Or I could start all over iwth a custom chassis but I would rather get a proof of concept first.

Peter, has anybody posted an issue with the Traxxas sliders w/ Pede tranny being TOO LONG? I was thinking a 10" wheelbase to match the stock 1/10 scale body but to do that I either have to have the chassis WAY up in the air, creating a big angle from tranny to axle, or cut them down. Cutting them down is no problem but I was just wondering. Most people seem to be doing a longer wheelbase for crawling I guess.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

If all you need is "proof of concept" couldn't you just use 2 cheap pieces of thin plywood/hobby board? Easy to cut and drill thru, and rigid enough to hold together for test fitting. You could even run it slightly for real testing (no rough stuff) and have a pattern you could take to work for custom work with real metal.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I guess I could do that but it is harder to get screws to stay put in plywood and evne the thinnest would mean much longer screws than are needed for 1/16" aluminum...


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I was thinking just for design testing it would be an easy way to test/modify designs. Getting screws to stay put wouldn't be a big issue because you won't be using it as a runner, just a design aid.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Last night while removing trash, I found some really thin paneling that might work really well. I think this will help in terms of determining link lengths and position. I can rough cut it with a jig saw just to mock it up. 

And it isn't even that much thicker than the plates will be. A great idea after all.:thumbsup:


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey I wasn't just fartin' in the wind ya know! :freak:

:lol:


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Better than pissin' in the wind, for sure!


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

people cut the traxxas sliders alot. or if they go really short they use 4tec slidders. i may need some of them, but still waiting for my back ordered 4tec diff. and i have to trouble shoot my race micro's electronics...

was doing very well(for me), the main started well, clean laps(getting a little quicker each one). then i have on power issues..car spools up to speed stutters and stops.. motor is new batss are new..so that leaves the rx and esc.... 
and my esc is no longer made........

ohh well

oh and chriss sorry i didn't see your post sooner..thought we were ahvng another one of thoose slow weeks(no email again..)

have a good weekend all..


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

No worries on the delays at all! My life has been way too busy to even get back to the work table. I had grand plans for a mtb ride this morning but I have been working on the house since I got up..

Not so bad as I was out with the buds until after midnight so it isn't like I got up all that early. Just haven't had a moment with the projects of MINE... It's that "honey-do" list...


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

i have been un-inspired of late. had a injection done last week. things are taking longer then i thought to get back into it. but i did get a "photo" of the hardware in my back. i still have to scan it though..

good luck wiht the "honey do" list


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Hi Guys,

It has been awhile sence I've been able to write. Just finishing up a computer change and the follow up software detailing. Much nicer machine and very fast.

Also completing a major project here at the camp. It started three years ago and has cost 1.3 million but when all is said a done hopefully we will never need to use it. We had to install a 150,000 gal water tank, fire pump, hydrants, hose boxes, monitoring system, and do tons of paper work but the county is very happy.

Peter, I feel for you and your back problems, sorry yours is still giving you fits. I broke mine when I was in the military and after years of hassels it has become very liveable. Hang in there.

When Tom and Chris were talking about mocking up a chassis I was going to mention that there is a product used to put down on floors before you install new floor covering. It is alot like plywood but very thin and hard. Next time any of you are at the Home Depot go to the floor section and ask them where the underlayment is and they should be able direct you to it. Check it out it seems as strong as 1/4" plywood about 1/8" thick and being wood would work/shape/etc very well.

:wave:


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Is it like masonite? That was another alternative I thought of. I will come up with something cheap to try it with. Metal is really a ton of work for a first effort just to see what works. Time will tell. 

Yesterday was gardening and the living room chaos. Today it is the home office. Oh, and maybe the new doorway to the attic... What we need is a dumpster! We have decided that the way to approach our chaos is to pretend we are moving and to just unload! It is amazing how much stuff one can accumulate over 13 years in one house.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Nope, about the same thickness but all laminated hard wood. One sheet would be about as strong as plastic and two glued together would work sweet.

I've moved several times and each time I wonder why I've kept as much stuff as I do. All junk and of no value. The dumpster is the way to go. I had a friend tell me once that if I have not used it in a year I should toss it. That is difficult to do. It seemed like I was going to toss over half the stuff I had.

Take care.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well, Bill, at least you guys have that huge warehosue to store stuff in! We do have a basement and an attic that are getting real full! We have boxes that I opened that had magazines that we moved with! We are now talking 13 year old magazines...  The trick is to remember they are there on recycling day!

Now, onto our assigned subject. Almost stepped on my Pede this morning, looking for my saw...


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Pack Ratting? Sounds Familiar.......


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Good Morning Guys,

I hit the road in about an hour for our place in Napa and wanted to wish all of you a Happy Thanksgiving before I turn off the computer.

Take care, and have a great holiday.
Bill


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Same to you and yours Bill! Have a safe trip.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

What was that? We just got sucked into Monster trucks! And I always thought the Stampede was an overgrown stadium truck. No more racing allowed guys, hear that? We are MONSTER TRUCK guys now.


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

ChrisHarris said:


> Well, Bill, at least you guys have that huge warehosue to store stuff in! We do have a basement and an attic that are getting real full! We have boxes that I opened that had magazines that we moved with! We are now talking 13 year old magazines...  The trick is to remember they are there on recycling day!
> 
> Now, onto our assigned subject. Almost stepped on my Pede this morning, looking for my saw...


 Chris,
You should put the Magazines on EBAY. I'm sure a lot pf people collect old PLAYBOY issues








, and you could probably get a lot of $$$ for some.....

-Tone


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Yup, here we is! in a Spankin new forum! I think the Pede is considered a Monster truck because of the Big Tires.

Have a great Thanksgiving Bill (or I hope you HAD a good one as the case may be!).

I'll be leaving at 6am tomorrow morning to head to Stem, N. Carolina which is just North of Durham on I-85. 747 miles one way & comong back on Saturday.... I guess I'm a glutton for the driving punishment! Plus side is I'm borrowing my Dads 2004 Lincoln Town car for the trip, so it should be pretty comfy!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Tone, I was a married man when I last moved. I assure you they are not Playboys. The wife made sure of that...

Tom- let's see, a 550 mile drive in a big old pick-up vs. 750 in a towncar. I think I will go for the towncar every time! Good safe drving for you as well!


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

ChrisHarris said:


> Tone, I was a married man when I last moved. I assure you they are not Playboys. The wife made sure of that...


 Damn.... well, i'm sure whatever magazines they are, i am sure listing them on ebay might be a good idea.... i know i look for solder magazines sometimes!

-Tone


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Thanks Chris. Should be OK. I'll be away from the 'puter until Sunday, so I'll type at ya then!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Now, I still want to make my own TLT chassis but check THIS out! That is one sweet looking chassis. Lots of bucks considering how much stuff you still need to do but I am seriously tempted. Perhaps after I spend a few days struggling with my own design it will seem more reasonable.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well Tom, Jesse found a way to bust up those delrin arms... He smacked a curb in a power slide and did a number on the left one! The hub carrier popped out of the retaining screws. It wasn't until we got home that we realized it was because he had split the arm allowing it to flex open enough to release the carrier. It will probably still work but that remains to be seen. He also bent his shock shaft at the same time so we are parts hunting.  Had both pedes out as well and neither ran worth a hoot. Time for some motor work. Had a good time though, and that is, after all, what really matters.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

nice to hear you guys had a good turkey. no progress but may have sold my pede for parts, and a cheap buy in on a tlt-10 proto type conversion chassis. but their is always christmas for a nw one, but am leaning twoards the txt-1 though.... but don't know if i can part with it yet 

have a good weekend all


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Just spent much of the day working on the house while thinking about r/c... I have a ton of Pede parts. So many that I figure I could build up a spare Pede with very few purchases. This thought came up because with all the aluminum I have on my current ride it is a tank! A nice looking tank for sure, but a tank all the same. Both shock towers and the rear arms are aluminum. I have front aluminum ones but they would unwiden it. So, I thought, why not have a slick looking aluminum one and a lighter faster one? 

It is nice to have a tough one (not that any of ours are weaklings). We had a 9 yr old over to visit yesteday and I just handed him the truck, showed him how to control it and walked away. (Jess and Sean were there). There is so little that he can do to hurt it! He ran most of a pack through until the motor acted up. No harm at all. What could be better than that? The only part I have broke n recently was my font pivot block. They make those out of aluminum too! :devil:


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Hi guys! was tired yesterday when I got home so I saved checking in until today at work. (What else are you supposed to do at work anyway? :lol: )

Hope everybody had as great a holiday as I did. I'm really glad I went South. I took my E-Maxx & 'Pede down with me (Lincolns have big trunks!) because I knew my Aunt had a big field with a Baseball diamond on it there. What a blast! But I broke the Pede on the 3rd pack  , busted the flexy front shock tower. But I guess the reason for the breakage is understandable though. My Aunts kids (12-13yr olds I think) have some Quads and small motorcycles so they have this little "track" out there now & use the baseball diamond more for doing donuts than playing ball. Well they also have these 2 plastic jump ramps out there.....:devil: Well we were jumping them (way cool!) with the Maxx & the Pede and ad them set up in series which was cool, but then we decided to set them up as a double, launching (best descriptive word) off one and landing on the other as a down ramp. Well we kept moving them farther apart to get the "perfect" distance and I hit the jump "imperfectly" and cased the top edge of the plastic landing ramp real hard. There was a collective "Aahhh" from all of us because it looked and sounded pretty gnarly, I thought maybe the chassis would snap in two! But it stopped on its lid and it looked ok, so we kicked it over & off it went for about a foot before we realized it had problems. Thought maybe it was a bent shock shaft or lost/broken mount screw, but nope! A busted Shock tower, oh well. I still drove a pack in it. My dad came out with his fancy new Digital Camera and snapped a few pics of us and has some good pics of the action which I will post up as soon as her gets me the copies! They are pretty good I must say. Nothing broke on the Maxx. It was a good weekend. My Aunt is mad at me for getting her boys so interested in R/C.... heh. BTW my Aunt is only 2 yrs older than me.

Chris, That TLT conversion looks pretty trick, looks like a 4 piece CF chassis. I think what you have in mind will be simpler & much cheaper. Didn't notice them saying they use the Pede tranny case, I wonder what they do use?
Jesse broke a Delrin arm huh? Wow.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Tom,
They say they use Pede gears, nto the casing. I would be very interested is seeing one close up. Mine will definitely be easier to make! Not as sexy though.

Yeah, he cracked it across the outer brace that runs front to back. I didn't see it but it sure was loud! As I said, we will try it with the crack but I am pretty sure I could drill and tap into the broken section and shore it up. The crack is right near the main piece of the arm so it wouldn't take a long screw to secure it. We shall see.

Glad you had a good trip! Until I bought that Rusty with all the aluminum, the only aluminum I had on my Pede was the front shock tower. Went through two or three of the plastic ones and they are a pain to replace.

While working on the truck I realized I had toasted my pivot block. The left arm was almost half torn off! The kingpin was bent horribly. Finally had to dremel it in pieces to get it out. In fact, both pins were bent. Time to get one of those pivot block braces. No, past time.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Hmmnnn. Front shock tower is a weakness? Maybe I'll have to "custom cut" one out of the carbon fiber sheet I have. I'd have to double up (maybe even triple up) the sheet since it is thin. Made great Mini-t Front shock towers as a single layer but I think the pede would need at least double thickness. Could be a cheap way out!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

And it would look so cool! I really don't know why it is weak but they do seem to break. Usually not catastrophically but they crack...


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

the prp tlt chassis kit is made from g10 fiberglass. 

just a fyi for thoose who were wondering 

peter


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Peter,
Have you heard anything about how the PRP compares with the Penguin chassis for the TLT? I know the PRP uses the pede tranny parts which appeals to me but at the same time, their website implies they have really loosened up stuff on the stock so it is a better tranny. You still liking yours?


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

AND, while I am picking your brain, how easy is it with the Penguin to swap motors and/or pinions? It looks from their site very much like the standard problems with the stock chassis. That is I my beef with the PSW chassis: it is hell to swap anything out. (my servo taping down my batts doesn't help whreas the Penguin velcro strap system looks good). 
TIA


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Hi Guys,

Just stopping by to check on the site, you guys, and this internet connection. All seems well.....

Take care.
Bill


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Hey Bill!

You still up in Napa? Hope you are having a good trip.


----------



## katman (Jan 5, 2004)

*Stampede or not?*

I was wondering if the Stampede was still the way to go. I asked this question last year in this forum but now I'm actually ready to buy something. I was pretty much sold on a Pede w/esc. Ive never had an rc truck before, only planes. I want something reliable, fun... you now something I can use in the backyard. Something I can hop up down the road. Is there something new out there Im missing or am I on the right track?


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Nothing "new" that would be recommended over the 'Pede, the 'Pede makes a good all around basher. The stock tires leave a little to be desired in great traction but they do OK (of course I like everything to be "hooked up").

For a first truck & for bashing around the yard/driveway/street, it's hard to beat the Stampede.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I still agree with Tom! The Pede with the ESC as a casual basher is a great way to go. If you see any chance of your wanting faster motors in it though, I would recommend getting the MSC and a better ESC. I think the money saved between the two models will almost pay for the ESC. The stock one is fine for the motor it comes with but not much more.

One of the traditional weak points of a Pede has been fixed, so I hear. The old trucks came with a lame servo that quickly died. Now it comes with the same one they run in the Maxx trucks which holds up much better. Very nice as that saves $25-$40 in upgrades. You will still want bearings and, ideally the RPM bearing carriers which are stronger and hold larger bearings that will last MUCH longer.


----------



## katman (Jan 5, 2004)

thanks for the input, the other truck I was looking at was the Mini Quake. Its a little smaller, 4wd and comes with a lot of components that would normally be considered extras... Does anyone know about thisTruck? Thanks - Ed


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

The mini quake is a whole lot more than a "little" smaller. Being a 1/18 scale truck, it is just over half the size! Don't know much about it yet but for backyard bashing, I would worry about not being able to get through or over much of what a Pede would stroll through.

Don't get me wrong, I have a Tamiya TLT- also 1/18 scale and it is fun. But, I don't get out with it nearly as much as the Pede. The Quake seems a better design than the TLT in terms of stability so it may not be as tippy. It will never match the speed of a Pede though, especially not with a hot motor :devil: .


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Do you have small hands or skinny fingers? If so, then take a look at the Mini Quake, if not, go with the Pede for sure. Little vehicles mean little screws and tighter areas to work around. Ask Chris what it takes to change a motor in his TLT!

I think if this is your first truck the Stampede is a simpler truck.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

don't get me started on the TLT motor change! Please!

No truck is totally simple to work on and there are parts of each truck that will need work. On the Pede, for example, if you run it hard, jumping and doing wheelies and the like, it is a good bet that you will trash one of the gears in the tranny: the idler gear. When you do that- the FIRST time, you should go out and buy the aluminum version which will not break again. You will understand why after you have removed something like 20 screws to get into the tranny! This is not a job you want to do over and over again. It isn't complicated, it just takes time and lots of screw twisting. I have heard of some people who (when kits were available), put all the hop-ups on on the first build of the truck thereby saving tons of energy later on. Personally, I enjoy working on the trucks and an occasional tear down is good to make sure things are working well.


----------



## katman (Jan 5, 2004)

I hear what you are saying, I will take your advice... The Pede it is. I will let you know how it goes, thanks for the help.


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

I haven't read the old thread, but I have a stampede.

So far it has ribbed front tires, a 20 turn motor and esc with 8 cells. 
Runs about as fast as my evader , It's just fun to bash, that's for sure.

Oh I forgot the 20 turn finally burnt up, and I put a 27 in it, have to test yet.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

ChrisHarris said:


> AND, while I am picking your brain, how easy is it with the Penguin to swap motors and/or pinions? It looks from their site very much like the standard problems with the stock chassis. That is I my beef with the PSW chassis: it is hell to swap anything out. (my servo taping down my batts doesn't help whreas the Penguin velcro strap system looks good).
> TIA


i love my penguin, but that is on a smaller wheelbase setup. if i was going for a 10th scale set up the prp would be on the top of my list. at rccrawler soemone is going to build a tlt-10 from a penguin chassis i will let you know how it goes. but swapping motors in the p2300 is so easy. you only have to take  half the truck apart, and it uses less screws too. the tranny interlocks into the sideplates. the batts trays are truley awsome. but i made some out of lexan for the big tlt. they don't look to good but work great. 

but i got to run afew of the new trucks(18th scale) at the track last night. after racing we had a bash fest with my long tlt-10, a tlt with a short extension, a stock maxx climber, mini quake, and a new out of the box rc18. was the must fun i've had in long time. all very nice and all very different beasties.

hello everybody


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Guver - You replaced the 20 turn stinger? Don't be suprised if it's much faster with a 27 turn stocker!

Ron - Good info, & Hello back at ya.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well, I went and ordered the PRP last night. I will certainly report how it goes when I get it together. One thing that can be said for the Peguin- other than the better price is that it comes with so much more of the stuff one needs to get it together. Not only will I need the Pede tranny bits but I will have to make 8 links as well. Not that that is an issue for me. Been there, done that.

Started thinking about keeping that Rusty as an extra basher but came to my senses when I saw the XXXT that is awaiting diff bits. No way the Rusty will be half as nice as the XXXT. Of course I already know that the XXXT can't take a curb smack like a Traxxas truck can! I will deal with that when it happens I guess.

I have decided to put PowerPoles on my 5800. Right now I have the three wires running through the shock tower of the XXXT but that meant unsoldering them which was a total desaster. I want to be able to swap it between trucks but not if it means unsoldeirng every time.


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

The stock stinger looks like it has retarted timing? someone else verify if you can.

It is about 10 degrees after. (-10 degrees) It may make a nice reverse rotation motor....maybe that's why I've heard they run hot. Mine also ran hot on 6 cells and stock gearing. I replaced a photon with the 27 turn and went back to stock gearing w/ 8 cells.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

aww amn chris now i am jealous!!  the kit looks just awsome, and i have seen tones of pics of it proforming well too. at rcmt thier are a few sweet projects that use tlt axles and jug frames and gearboxes and the hilux/mountianer frame. 

you will have to share pics of the build up. and do me one favor just don't run a bronco body on it! everyone seems to run that body on the prp chassis...


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Guv, The stinger does seem weird but the armature is advanced 10 degrees to offest the can retardation. (duh.) Why they do this is beyond me. Ifyou were to put a Stinger arm into a different can, what seems zero timing would actually be 10 degree advanced.

I will NOT run a jeep lid. I promise yuou. I am not sure just what I will run though. I do have an unpainted Silverado for a Pede which might just need a home.

I will take tons of pix! I think I am happy to get it as a kit instead of pre-built so I can see how it all goes together. It seems pretty complex for a chassis but it should be fun.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

*sigh*... last week I buested by front pivot block. I had a spare so I just dropped it in. What I didn't have what the right length king pins. I slapped in some shorter ones that came with the GPM aluminum front arms that I am not using.

Went to the shop last night to pick-up a tie bar so I wouldn't kill another pivot block. had a nice chat with the kid there and wanted to show off the Pede to him. As I was heading back there today to get the right size king pins (having measured...) I decided to drop in the brushless! Hooked it up with PP connectors so it is easy to pull. Geared it low enough that I had to go back in and put on the wheelie bar! :lol: Could not keep the front end down but it was FAST! Slapped the curb once but it seemed fine.

Got to the shop to show it off (and remeasure for the pin as I forgot my list  ) Turned over the truck and found I had blown out ANOTHER pivot block. totally destroying the pin for the other arms. So I ended up buying another pivot block and TWO sets of pins. One will be too long but nothing a couple washers wont cure. Obviously I didn't get to show it off in motion.

The good thing though was that I found a set of Maxx turn buckles- titanium, of course, that will fit the wide pede perfectly! I have been running seriously beefed up steering links as I couldn't afford "real" ones. Well, these were half price! 

Now, I will have all the aluminum on the truck, the brushless motor, the wheelie bar, Ti turnbuckles up front (all of them!), a tiebar to save the pivot block. I am psyched!

Oh, I also so the shop guy driving his Mini-Quake. That is actually a real nice truck. Pretty darn quick too, in stock form. He is going brushless of course. I worry about how tiny the plastic bits are though. Seemed likely to be pretty darn fragile!


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

I got it thanks. That is kinda strange.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Hi Guys,

Back home from the holiday's and looking at a camperless camp. Hope you all had a great turkey day.

Today was the first time in quite awhile that I though of getting the pede out and putting it through its paces. The track has recived some work and should be ready to test soon.

Chris, or anyone, have you got a link to purchase alum idler gears? For both the pede and EVST. I would like to make that upgrade on both vehicles the Evader needs it now and the pede soon.

Another question??? After I get the Evader running right I want to put it in the box so to speak. I want to clean it up, lube it, and set it up for long term storage. What should I be concerned about and what should I address?


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Hey Bill,

Welcome back! Hope you had a good trip up north.

Why do you want to put the Evader to sleep for a while? Whatever the reason, there realy isn't much to do about that. It is not like a car that needs certain oil put in it for long term storage. Cleaning it and setting it down in the box should be fine. With my Clods, I make sure I don't leave weight on the tires as they get flat spots due to the size and weight of the truck and the softness of the tires but I dont know if you need that for a stadium truck.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Bill for long term storage you should put iton a stand or block or remove the shocks. weight on the springs will weaken them a little.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Oh, and for the Pede, here is the idler gear at Tower .


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Thanks guys for the info. 

My goal is to open the box in the future, charge the batts, and run it. The Evader just does not get used these days and having it just sit there collecting dust and rusting makes no sence. So I was going to clean it up, apply a light film of oil on all the metal parts, support the chassis so the suppension is not under load (thanks for the idea Tom I think I will take it one step further and remove the shock springs and also change their oil), and put all the parts into a tight dust/moisture proof container.

Would you guys leave the batts charged? Of course I will leave them unpluged and out of there compartments.

I'm still concerned about the motor (internal) rusting. Had that happen before and would like to avoid it this time. Any ideas on preventing this and still not needing to clean it when I want to run again?

We could be talking years before it runs again and would like to keep it in good shape.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Thanks for the link Chris. Would you add the nylon top gear to the order?


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Why not pull the motor and have it as a spare for the Pede? You never know when you will need a difffernet motor. You sure don't have your friendly neighborhood lathe dude by often enough!  

I would not worry about the nylon top gear. I have had no problem to speak of with the aluminum idler and steel top gear combo. Yes, it is noisier but I haven't seen any electrical problems as a result.

Got the Pede all back together. turns out I had lost one of the e-clips on each of the hub carriers so both of those king pins were all bent as well. I was able to straighten those enough to reuse! So, it is all back together with it's new goodies. Can't wait for the chance to run it and see if it makes any difference when I smash it isn't a curb!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Bill, If you spray out the motor & clean it up before you put it in the dust/moisture proof box there shouldn't be a problem. If you really want to be sure you could squirt a little WD-40 in it, it won't hurt the motor any. But if you do talk "years" of storage the motor may not have the performance it does now when you "unmothball" it. That is only because over time the magnets will lose some of their "oompf", You may or may not notice anything.

As for Batteries, Are they NiCd or NiMh? they both need to be stored differently. NiCds need to be stored completely dead, dead shorted even. NiMhs should be stored with 3/4 to full charge. Either way they will need a couple cycles to bring them back to life when brought back into use.

I still don't have an aluminum Idler in my pedes tranny. Stock one seems fine. (of course I probably just jinxed myself!)


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Uh oh, Chris is within 100 posts.... I better get busy!


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

I had to give up trying to keep up with him. He is the Mad Poster.

Great info guys. You both make good points. If I remove the comm will the magnets still lose some juice? I want to store the motor Chris because it is in good shape and I hope will stay in in good shape for the future runs.

The batts NiMh. So a full charge is it or I just will not store them.

My pede diff sounds fine but wih the pede becoming my primary vehicle I hope it will need replacement soon.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Removing the Armature won't help, the Magnet "decay" is just a matter of Nature. If you found a brand new, never run motor from 1994 and ran it it would run good, but not as good as it would have back in 1994 when it was fresh.

I can tell the difference in motors I have had stored for a couple years and the new(er) motors I have. More punch in the newer ones.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Thanks Tom. I think I'll give the motor a good cleaning, light coating of oil, and release the brush springs and call it good to go.

I've read about tire treatments that are said to protect and preserve the rubber. Have you found these products worth while? If I remember correctly after a good washing and drying you rub this stuff on the rubber and put the tires in zip lock plastic bags. I don't plan on removing the rims.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I clean my tires with simple green, it does condition the rubber some, I would just give them a good cleaning with that and store them away in the box with the truck. As long as you're using a moisture proof box I don't see a problem at all, your temps don't vary enough to cause condensation inside the box do they?


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

HA! They don't even know what condensation IS on Catalina. Well, in the walk in freezer they do... Or on the outside of their pina colada glasses...


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

just a fyi plastic will let moisture proof packaging. that is why military MREs are still done in foil.
that is something to think about if you use a plastic box. but you could always put some moth balls in in it too.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Good points guys, except Chris's of course.  

"We are so dry here" that even though it's raining at the moment the humidity is only 94%! I'm not kidding I just check my weather site.

I'm going to use a clear plastic box with a tight lid but I hope that the complete cleaning and drying with a light oiling will stop any damage from occuring while it waits for its rebirth. Should last as long as an MRE, might even taste better.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Oh! Since you dind't like my last point, I will try to be SERIOUS. I don't remember if you swapped to kingpins from the stock securing screws for the a-arms and hub carriers but it would pay to oil them as well as they can carry moisture for a long time and rust. Those will directly effect the performance of both steering and suspension. I think the stock screws are pretty well chromed and shouldn't be a problem.

Sorry to hear about your rain Bill!  Keeps the dust down or is that only there on our behalf during the peak of summer? 36 degrees and rain right here, right now. Should have washed the snow away... My Pede is ready to go but... Poor Jess is dying for his XXX4 parts. Stormer sent them over a week ago and they haven't showed yet. For that matter, I want my XXXT up again so I can see what the 5800 will REALLY do.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Bill said:


> Should last as long as an MRE, might even taste better.


I guess that would depend on if you truely did get ALL the buffalo dung off of it.....


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

So, 4 days with nothing to say.... huh. My 'Pede is still broken.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

It was the buffalo remark. It left us all speechless.

My Pede is fine. It is the weather that sucks.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

i still have no suspension pins or tranny in my truck!

still debating if i want to selll it for parts and try to start over with a new one.....

never had a new one. always rebuilt someones elses leftover bash beast.

hope everyone had a good weekend


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

I usually buy a new or used and keep for parts.........


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

OK, not a lot of time but I thought I would post a couple teasers. More details later.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

That looks pretty neat, you're right about that chassis being wide, WOW! How much clearance do you have at the center of the chassis as it sits? More than stock, but still looks low. I think the old chevy body would look beter about 2.5mm back further on the chassis.

Those are my comments. :thumbsup: Keep it coming!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I haven't really measured it (got the wheels on late last night..) but the bottom links go up from the axles to the bottom of the chassis so it is over half the height of an M2K tire. Call it 2". WAY more than stock!!!!

The old Chevy wont work on the chassis. The posts fit inside the lid but they would come out the fenders! I have an El Camino touring car lid that I will try first. That will take some serious carving to give me the clearance I want. It comes with tiny tire openings.

I was bummed to see that I made the lower links a bit short so the servos are tilted out a bit. Not a big effort to remake them but I will see how it runs before I bother.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Looks like you could easily fabricate something to move the body posts to the inner rails or even inbetween with posts that attach with a screw from the bottom (Front touring car mounts). Just run a thin sheet of aluminum across the chassis rails.


----------



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

*Pede manual or shock how to*

Is there a Pede manual on line somewhere?
I just want to rebuild the stock shocks.
Hopefully they wont leak.
Have no idea what those black rubber disc's are that are in the shocks.
I just opened them and dumped out the oil. 
Didnt really pay attention to how they came apart.

Even a brief how to would be great.
Thanks.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

The black rubber thingies I used to take up air space in the shock. 

The easy way: Depending on how ugly the oil was when you poured it out, I usually just flush out as much oil as I can and then refill. Unless you know what weight oil you have in your shocks, you are better off rebuilding all four at once to make sure that the truck is balanced. One shock with extra heavy oil will not behave! Once you pour out oil adding oil will trap air bubbles. You want to fill the shock within 2mm of the top and slowly and carefully move the shaft up and down while twisiting it, freeing the bubbles. The heavier the oil, the longer it will take to get to the top. Air is bad. Once the bubbles are gone, you may want to add some more oil. Again, to about 2mm from the top. Screw the top cap back on tightly with tha trubber bladder in place. The shock should compress smoothly (speed will vary with oil weight). Once it is in you might see some minor push back of the shaft but it should be small.

If the shock shaft seems bent or badly scared (causing it to jam when you move it by hand) then you pretty much have to go all the way into the shock. 

The complete way, technique #1: There is the Traxxas way, and there is my way. My way works best for me...After removing the top cap and pouring out the oil, you will want to grab the very bottom of the shaft- right near the ball end with a pair of dikes (the very very bottom of the shaft never goes into the shock itself so it can take a bit of damage), or grab onto the shaft itself with a carefully padded pair of needlenose plies. You want to turn off the ball end so you can pull the shaft out the top of the shock. The seal of the shock is done with an o-ring at the bottom.Loosen the bottom cap so the o-ring (s) is not compressed, you can then push the shock shaft up and out of the shock body without hurting that o-ring. Pull the ring and check for tears, especially if the shock was leaking (Traxxas shocks will always leak some). With the shaft out, clean out the shock body with a paper towel and flush with shock oil. Reinstall the o-ring and the bottom cap loosely. Carefully slide the shaft (after inspecting it for bends and gouges) back through the o-ring. Now retighten the ballend onto the shaft carefully. Refill as aabove.

technique #2- the Traxxas way: To avoid any risk of damaging the o-ring at the bottom, they don't want the threads at the bottom of the shaft to go past the ring. The build instructions have you bring the shaft up through the o-ring and then you install 2 e-clips to grab the piston. Getting either of them on sucks. Getting them off isn't easier. Try not to lose them as you pry them off with the tool of your choice (I use a very small flat head screwdriver). Once they are off, remove the shaft (with ballend still on it, clean and inspect it and the o-ring and then reverse the process.

Most of the time when I am just bashing, I just clean and refill. If I were racing, I would go the whole route.

Sorry for the length. it isn't that hard. Just a bit messy. Assume oil will get on stuff so have an old towel to work on.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Sounds good Chris, the only difference in what I do is I usually flush out the shock with some electric motor cleaner before re-filling. And I use paper towel to work with & catch the "stray oil".


----------



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

Great.

Thanks for taking the time to answer.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

My pleasure! (and I type really fast!).


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

You can download a lot of the information about your Stampede, or any Traxxas product, from their web site. Another good resource is Misbehavin's web site which is full of good info.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I have a new Pro-Line Silverado HD body for the Pede sitting at home now, also ordered the IMEX all-T tires for it..... Gonna have a spiffy Pede! I'll get a pic posted when its ready!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Where'd everybody go? Holiday got yer tounge?? Or just too shocked that I bought something new for my Pede?? :lol:


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Wow! I lost some posts in my post count somwhere!!! I was at 1780 something, now 1767?? I lost 20 posts or so somewhere.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

well for me my pede has become a pile of parts, till i can pick a newer one. i have a proto type tlt chassis on the way, and it uses a whole pede tranny in the center. so it's a good bad thing  and the rest of rc cars/trucks have been unused since last weeks race night and afer hours bash fest.


HAPPY HOLIDAYS!

peter


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Tom, I just kept seeing your name and figured you were the last poster from like yesterday! I had no idea you were desperate for conversation! 
:lol: 

I can't wait to see your TLT pix. I have some cool ideas from plays_with_toys chassis. I will be using the stock TLT chassis so i don't lose the speed.

I did get the locked diff into the PRP TLT but it has been nasty raining so I haven't had it out. It runs nice in house but that doesn't really count. Actually this aftenoon, while the radio station was saying the day sucked, I was out with my guys on our bikes. 58 degrees and no rain. That doesn't suck to me! I have to admit, I would rather rid ethatn run R/C's these days. I spend so little time on the bike that every moment counts.

Like your tranny, I pulled the rear shocks off my Pede to get the TLT going. I do have a set of Losi shocks I can put on though so I will have that up again pretty soon! Wow, I just realized! That will be 4 losis on there. Almost like it makes sense.

Hope everybody has a wonderful holiday! Bill? Are you heading north again of spendign it on the island?


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well, Santa was very nice to me. No R/C stuff but good times were had by all. I have some neices down from Canada and one of them had a RS zip-zap she had gotten. We invited them over to see and drive our "real" trucks! We woke up to snow on the ground. Still coming down. Oh well. They went sledding. Jess was actually impressed enough with the zip-zap that he went with x-mas cash and picked up one of the fancy ones for himself. digital proportional steering and throttle, headlights and backup tail lights. Pretty cool actually. We will see how long it lasts!


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

glad to hear you had a good christmas chris. we had a nice quite christmas. no rc parts or kits here either. but may pick up some batts this week. i did score a bench grinder to help get some of those chassis ideas out of my head! 

happy boxing day for any canadians out their!


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Hi guys, Merry Holidays.

I wrote a nice long post Xmas day but it seems to have been lost in cyberspace. 

Wish all of you a great New Year.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

No bench grinder but I did get a scroll saw!!! Unfortunately it is a single speed and that is too high for metals so I am going to take it back and see if I can find a different one. Chassis time!!!

AND, I am playing hookey tomorrow so I can play with my new snow blower! We are getting more than enough to bring it out! Sure hope it starts...


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Howdy fellas! Back from my 4 day holiday with family! Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas and will have a happy new year.

Got some neat stuff. Enjoyed the company more.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

****sniff****-****sniff-sniff****  I didn't forget my deodorant....... How come the last few times I've posted everybody seems to disappear?  


:lol: 

Hope you guys are enjoying family & friends and making the most of the Holidays.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

haha...

you and me both. just not alot going on here. my wife is busy at work(had all of last week, well sort of she had jury duty mon-tue). kids are just hanging out playing with all the new gooddies. and i am trying to shake a sinus cold. 


but on the rc side of things i picked up a proline 50's panel. had all these great ideas for a cool(but simple) paint job, but have gone blank since i picked up the lid.

happy new year!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Got my Silverado body for the Pede painted up, got some errors in it because the paint bled under the tape, but it should photograph well. Hoping the LHS has the IMEX tires I ordered in today so I can get them mounted up on some blingin' RPM wheels & snap some pics!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Dang. The Imex tires I want aren't going to ship until late January.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

tommckay said:


> Dang. The Imex tires I want aren't going to ship until late January.


the new k rocks?

i want some for the tlt-10.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I know how that is with the paint ideas! In my case I am generally just to olazy or not daring enough to try ideas. I have two lids just dying for color but... This weekend perhaps.

As for today's silence? No internet on the ski slopes...


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

ronbeck said:


> the new k rocks?
> 
> i want some for the tlt-10.


Nah I'm looking for the new "All-T" tire for the Pede, it looks like a off shoot of the BFG Mud Terrain tire. Imex says it is a 5.5" tall tire so that would make it about 3/4" taller than stock. I really want a pair of those!


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Hi guys, and you to Tom.

I had tried to explain in my Xmas post that because of a computer change I was on and off with a internet connection, which made staying in touch a drag. All better now, the computer that is.

The last couple of days have been stormy so I have been picking up downed trees and putting roads back in place.

RC wise, nothing. The wind is getting better so maybe some flying is going to happen soon. The last week has me thinking of how to waterproof the pede. Maybe I should get a boat....


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Bill, Let's see, you live on the ocean. You spend your life right there, n the ocean...not just a shoreline but a nicely protected cove. Lots of room to run a boat even "in season", and lots of boats to go and get a stranded r/c if you should flip it or whatever. Get a n r/c boat? Nah. Makes no sense at all!  

Hope the weather gets much better for you!

Tom, I haven't checked out those tires but they sound lke they would be great for the TLT!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Bill, I heard about all the rain & storms blowing thru your neck of the woods, glad to hear you made it thru OK. And what did you mean "Hi guys & you too Tom"??? :lol: Did I sound needy? :freak: (just bustin' yer chops a little!)

Chris, this is the new Imex tire I want, goes on a 2.2" rim! They are actually gonna make the same tread pattern for a Clod too.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

I've often wondered why an RC boat has not popped into my mind as an item I must have. Maybe some day....

Tom I have been feeling guilty about the lack of posting I had been doing and was just looking for something to say. We are all friends here and one of us would let you know if body odor was a problem.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Your typing doesn't stink either


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Boat..... You're on an Island! What do you need a boat for?:freak: I suppose you could always fish with it like they did on that clip from Americas Funniest Home Videos! 

I've got an RC boat, The motor mount went bad on it though. It is plastic & got hot when I was abusing... I mean using the boat in the ocean & became mis-shaped which caused the Brass Pinion & Spur to wear out. I haven't run it since, probably 5 years ago? Maybe I'll have to see if I can fabricate a new mount & get it working again someday.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

i keep getting the names mixed up on the imex tires(well all of them but the kongs). i am hopping to pick some up at the lhs when they are out. but the maxx sized ones are on the hard side. or so they say at rccrawler. but they do look NICE..

happy new year and such to all!

peter


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I know Imex makes a regular and a soft compound for some of the Maxx tires (the Baja for sure), but there's no mention of compounds for the All-T I posted the pic of.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

i hope on the 2.2 they use the softer stuff. but i have heard people can soak them in simple green and it will soften the tire compound..?? anyone tried this?? there was a mention of wd40 too.... 

everybody ready to start writing 2005??


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Happy New Year :wave:


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Happy new year to you too Bill!

Everyone else too!

Ron - I figure the tires couldn't be any harder than the stock tires and couldn't have any worse traction. But they will look much cooler!


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

looking cool is always important!

:dude:


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Yes indeed! Happy New Year! Hope everybody had a grand one. We went and saw the fireworks and parade in Boston and then hunkered down for a nice quiet evening. Parties are nice but clear heads are even better!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Oh, I'm such a party animal I was in bed and asleep before midnight. WooHoo!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Hey Bill! You staying about the floods out there? Sounds really nasty on the mainland. Hope all is well.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Thanks for the concern Chris, yeah we are doing OK just takes alot of time to keep up with it.

PS I like the El Camino.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Bill- Glad to hear you got through it. All that rain with all your sand could make for quite the mess! Is the road to Avalon still there? Poor Kev and his bus ride. I would HATE that!

And what are you doing lurking on the TLT page anyway?


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I thought you knew we follow you everywhere!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well, if that is the case, you better be carrying a shovel because it is white around here!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

white here too, forcast is for 8" by noon tomorrow.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

no white yet! but been dang cold for use without it!.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Well our storm got run over by "warmer" air...... It was snowing hard at 6am when I left for work (left early to allow for traffic and not be late to work), but changed over to sleet/rain about 1/2 way to work so the accumulation won't be as much. we probably have 4-5" at home. I just hope the rain don't freeze and cause ice problems.

That's life.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Life indeed! The kids got the day off of school with only 3" on the ground! I guess they are expecting a big "ice thing" about when they would be gettingon the buses to come home but 3"???? The wife's school was open so she has them as "helpers". Thank goodness I get to be here at work where it is peaceful!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Yeah, big list of school closings around here today. Long traffic reports, seems alot of people left their driving skills at home.

Yeah... Here at work... but peaceful? Eh, I guess.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

we were to have a few inches this morning or worse frozzen rain, warm at 40 and a little rain. but were are at a point to maybe end up with 1-8 inches by morning.

drive safe, and watch your mirrors!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Oh man, what a weekend. I am beat. I have been working on the house non-stop. Got one HUGE project out of the way and although it isn't totally done it is a huge success! I think I doubled theusable floor space in #1 son's room by putting a door to the attic in #2 son's room- at no space cost to him! That's not easy! I got to use my table saw, miter saw, scroll saw, skil saw, jig saw, hand saw and just about all the other hand tools I could find! And that includes a 4 lb sledge! (don't ask). All good! No r/c at all though


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Power Tools..... Sweeeeeet.

I went racing.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

and...How did you do?


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I made the A in all classes, Finished as good or better than my qualifying position in each main. Stock Buggy, Mod Truck, & E-Maxx. It was a good time!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Very cool! Congrats. Our local track should be reopening in about a month. They have purchased a building and are working on making it a track. It will be a bit closer than the old place which is good! I hope to get to spend some time there to actually learn how to drive! 

I guess I should rebuild the diff on my XXXT before then, huh? I have all the parts somewhere. They came in while the PRP project was going so they just got put aside.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Well, if the diff is crunched, yes. 

I think if you get out and race and get used to keeping a vehicle between the tubes it will make your bashing expierience better. You'll be able to sight in on stuff and make your vehicle hit it/miss it/do donuts around it. Works well for a small narrow jump that you may want to take flight from or driving between things at high speeds.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

It is not that the diff is crunched exactly. It is not there at all! I put in my 5800 and it lasted about 10 ft. I spun the nut in the holder that holds the tension. I have the replacement parts and all new carbide balls. Just need to put it together (after I find the parts, of course). 

Yes, driving on the track will help hugely! I will always have a hard time judging distances and that is death on the track but practice will certainly help that. Next month! Hopefully. They will also have a carpet track for sedans! Of which I have none.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Hi Guys,

Just came up for air and thought I would shoot you a note. How about a high C.

That was bad. So was the rain. It's over now just have to put the camp back where it was. Think I'll start with the road and go from there. This place has built in job security.

Things should be better in a day or two then the RC toys come out. Need to review my RC part water protection stuff.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Hey Bill!
Glad you are still above water. At least you have plenty of snorkle gear and boats!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Nice to hear from you again Bill!


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

i have a PEDE question? are the robinson racing hardened sun gears worth it? i got a steal of a deal on two sets. wondering if they are worth putting in my pede tranny powered tlt, and to save the secound set for a future pede??

thanks

glad everyone is safe, and trying to stay dry and warm.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

For what it is worth I liked the Robinson gears. Smooth and quite.

You guys on the other coast should get ready for this one it is a mother. I know Pete and I had some rough times with this one. Whatever your area does, rain, sleet, snow, etc there will be a lot of it.

Take care.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Calm weather is boring! However, given the choice, I will take the Sierra's 19 ft of snow over LA's 27" of rain!

I have never had a problem with my sun gears in any Pede so I can't comment on the Robinson ones...


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

The weather is nuts! I was shoveling my driveway Tuesday, this morning it is 55 degrees and all the snow is gone. BUT!! There is heavy rain on the way and the temp is going to drop 40 degrees today to 15 degrees and be single digits Friday night. The heavy rain is going to change to snow when the temp drops enough so we could see 2" of snow today! 

Are the prophecies coming true? is the end coming? War, floods, Tsunamis, Earthquakes.......... yikes!


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Well I read Pete's post wrong. What is a sun gear? Mine is sun block. a beach towel, and a AM/FM radio.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I assumed he meant the planatery gears in the diff. Didn't even think of the "sun" part... Maybe I am wrong?


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

tommckay said:


> Are the prophecies coming true? is the end coming? War, floods, Tsunamis, Earthquakes.......... yikes!


At first I would have said no, but then I read Chris saying "Maybe I am wrong". Now I don't no..... maybe...


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

the robinson gears are the ones the yokes attach to on the outside of the diff. and the tag says sun gears. i would have thought they would have been caled out put gears or something.. o'hh welll what the heck do i know??

hope everyone stay healthy. we got passed over by the white the stuff. near 40 and raining. you know ir's been cold for a while when 40 feels warm.

thanks guys


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Hey Bill! I represent that statement! I have been wrong before. I will admit it right here and now. Last year I thought I was wrong once. I was wrong about that. 

Wasn't November 2nd enough a warning about the end of the world? Sorry, that slipped out.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Thanks for the smiles.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

11/4? I missed something....... 

We didn't get 2" yesterday, only about an inch. Weather yesterday was "High of 58 degrees and 1" of snow". Now that just don't sound right..... :freak:


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Went back and looked at 11/4 and all that was discussed was Pede tuning (imagine that! in a 'pede thread! crazy.) and "sailing" a Pede.....

Still confused.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I sure missed something! 1 1/4"? huh? 

We are having our own brand of bizarre weather right now. We had 6" of snow on the ground yesterday. The temps- overnight! went up into the 60's with driving rain. The ground is now clear of snow in my area. Right now it is 62 degrees. It is supposed to be in the teens by tonight!

Of course we had a ski trip planned for the weekend. I have no idea whether there is anything left to ski on!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

:wave: Hello! How are y'all today? Kinda quiet around here... Is it the cold? we've had highs in the teens & lows below zero for the last 4 days. Brrr.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well Tom, that makes me feel much better! We were at about 3 degrees this morning and feeling sorry for ourselves. Thanks for putting it in perspective! 

Had a great weekend with friends- even got in a day of skiing despite 60 degree weather last week and torrential rains! (yes, there was some ice to contend with!). Now it is back to life as usual. Well, almost. It is so cold in my basement that it will be hard to even WANT to get down to the trucks, let alone find the time to. In these temps, running them is not going to happen!


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

we have startede a warm wet trend. the major west to east passes in the state was closd last week due to snow. tooday it's closed due to standing water from all the rain. it's almost 50 here right now a 7:30 am. 

monsterjam was fun this year the kids got some autographs. but all the trucks seemed to run a little on the conservative side. but the 15 car demo derby almost made up for anything the monsters lacked.

have a great day.

peter


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Hi Guys,

Hang in there, things will get better soon, weather wise, that is. 

It is 77, sunny with light winds here now. By the time this weather moves your way, it's been nice here for over a week now, you will be ready for it I'm sure.

Because our road was washed out in this last storm I've been on a tractor for over a week now putting it back. I spend most of that time thinking about building a huge RC track out of the camp and standing up on the road and running a bright orange truck all over the place.

Stay warm.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Bill, glad you made it through that mess. I know rebuilding a road is work but you have me beat big time in the play factor of your 'toys"! I get a kick out of my snow blower but you have a bloody front end loader to play with!

77 and sunny huh? And what are airfares out to LA these days?


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Ya bum! 77 degrees...... Had a guy from another site I frequent out your way Monday, took this picture.








You can almost see a tractor working on a road...... :lol:


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I was wondering whether the waters were stil warm enough to play in and obvioulsy SOME people think so. Yup, I saw the tractor!


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Wow! Tom that photo even looks good to me. The weather man said last night that we will be in the low 80's for the rest of the week. You know Chris I can't believe that any RCer wouldn't love to spend a day on a tractor. It really is fun. And now that all the bare ground is all torn up it's like having a clean slate to play with.

Last nights weather, for your area the artic north, looked like the low was right over the Great Lakes moving from Tom's to Chris's area. Which means things should be much better real soon. Gee where have I read that before.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Getting better from whose point of view? We are just getting colder... At least all the warm rains we had last week melted the snow so as the ponds refreeze I will be able to take a chained up Pede or the 4WD TLT out sometime! It is a blast to run those on smooth ice!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

The guy who took the pic was out on a motorcycle ride..... Jealousy abounds.....


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

have a nice weekend all!

the sun is out and it's almost 70 here.

stay warm and dry


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Snow storm on the way AGAIN!!! Forcast is for 7 inches or more by the time it's done tomorrow. We're under a winter storm warning & its 3.4 degrees outside according to my indoor/outdoor themometer!

I have a Benefit race to go to tomorrow morning, all proceeds go to tsunami relief. The track is an hour away in perfect weather......... yuck.  

Maybe this is coming your way Chris!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Yes, it sure is coming this way! They don't know how much yet but somewhere over half a foot for sure. Time for the snowshoes! Getting tired of being cooped up indoors.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

I'm sorry, but I thought this might give you hope. This is a cut and paste of todays weather report for my area. I've got housing available.

*Sunday:*
Abundant sunshine. High 74F. Winds SSE at 5 to 10 mph.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Yes but can you have the Eden ready to pick me up?

Still snowing here... something over 2' so far. hard to tell with the 30-50 mph winds...

There was nothing on the roads or driveway at 3PM yesterday...

















The snowblower is awesome! Despite the wind I had it out for a while. It cuts right through 3' drifts! Nothing like powertools! :thumbsup:


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

wow!

we had 2 feet once. and that was 90-91..shut down the whole western side of the state. on the eastern side thay have snow like that all the time. 

stay saf e everyone!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Heard a report that the Boston area could get 30" before it's all done? wow! 

We had 12" and the wind blowing it around here, made the drive to the track & back real interesting :freak: Racing was done by 11:30 pm, was home at 1:30ish. Got up this morning to sunshine, bright sunshine all over, but very cold. Shoveled out the driveway, cars, & sidewalk. Fun. I'm tired and sore.

I wish you luck Chris 30" in real icky. 

Bill, TTThhhhRRRpppttt!!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well, those shots were taken before a couple more hours of blizzard at about 4" per hour! I would guess we got about that 30. Maybe a bit less. hard to tell with all the drifting. Spent most of the day on the snow blower. Sure glad I invested in a good one. I was trying to blow snow that was a full foot higher than the blower! A lot of work but it got done. I was pretty well done too. Now if the wind would stop I could get out and enjoy it! I get to go to work in the morning while the rest of the family has a snow day. What is up with that?


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Helps prevent Daddy Cabin Fever


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I kept hearing reports that city and county officials in the area were asking businesses to stay closed today so they could better clear the streets and such without a morning commute to deal with. Well at least the AWD of the Subaru should be helpful.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

The roads have all been plowed. There was one road that I crossed where everybody was at a standstill but generally it was no big deal at all. Yes, the Subaru rocks!


----------



## erik z (Nov 14, 2004)

im having trouble getting my spur and pinion to mesh together good. the plastic motor plate has screw tightening marks. when im driving it the motor will slip into one of the screw grooves and chew up the spur gear. was wondering if anyone came up with a fix or maybe aluminum motor plate/trans halves??


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

The ultimate fix would be to modify the tranny to hold a metal motor mount but that is not real easy. The next best thing is to add washers behind the screws and to swap the stock phillips head screw for allen head 3mm bolts. With that, AND a good driver, you should be able to cinch in down enough that it wont move. Sometimes the slot is just so chewed up that you need to start with a new tranny case but hopefully the wahses will work for ya!


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

here is a pic of what blue shy in morning looks like 

it was a balmy 45 degrees at 7am...


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Nice shot! Could you make it a bit bigger though?

This might be a bit easier on those of us with screen size impairments!


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

but what's the point if it ain't big????
and hobbytalk would only let me post one??
wonder why??


----------



## erik z (Nov 14, 2004)

does anyone know if there is a kit out to put e-maxx wheels on a stampede


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Not sure, Can't imagine it being too hard, just need the right size hex & most likely stablemaxx rims to get proper offset for steering. I've heard of an adaptor for Clod rims & tires.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

their was one made, but was very expensive for what it did. i have heard of people using sheet aluminum and makes shims for the outside of the pede hex to get the maxx rims to mount. this trick is also done for tlt-1 to maxx rims.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

inetrc.com

had one but i can't enter their site. took me a bit to remebr who had made one.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

too damn c-c-c-c-old around here! minus something this morning. Dont even want to think of the basement workshop. Actually I mae it MUCH more comfy last weekend. I got some extra plastic over one bad window and then I got brilliant (more than usual, that is). We have a lot of heat going up the exhaust stack from our furnace. I had a roll of copper tape (with adhesive) and went to work making cooling fins. I now have about 2' of fins running vertically on the metal stack. Fins are about 3/4" apart. I put a good size fan blowing on them. The basement is noticably warmer! I figure the cost of running the fan might hurt but why waste the heat blowing it out the chimney?


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

minus sumpin here today too! Gonna have a heatwave this weekend though.... gonna get up to 35 degrees!


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

When I saw that big old High move in over you guys I thought you would be enjoying the heat. If my theory is correct you should have about two weeks of "normal winter" weather and then it Low hits you again.

Chris what a great idea with the fins and exaust stack. Bet it keeps the place drier as well.

Have a great weekend, write if you have time.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Plenty of time! Just sitting here uploading music onto the new iPod!

I don't know about drier. The air around here has about zero moisture these days, it being so cold. A buddy measured the humidity in his house last week at 3%!!! We are talking nosebleeds in your sleep. I have to admit I do feel rather smug about the fins though. Took about two hours to find the tape- it was given to me ages ago. Perfect use for it though. 
Still hasn't driven me down to work on trucks though.

Tomorrow I have a snowshoe date! A bunch of us are going out to reblaze a mtb trail. People were talking about putting it off for a month or two and I was able to convince them that hiding from the snow just didn't make sense! Should be a great workout.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

*sigh* Back at work again, looking forward to the weekend...... I wish it could be the other way around, work Wed & Thur and have Fri, Sat, Sun, Mon, & Tue off!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Yes indeedy! I can relate. 
Had a great weekend with a 4 hour snowshoe on Sat to abuse the body a bit. Slept well that night!

For your amusement- Bill, you in particular as you don't see much of this: 

Let me describe the world in MA right now. We have actually been above freezing a couple days so most of the cars are free of snow but the sides of the streets are still waist high and above with snowbanks. I live in the 'burbs rather than the city proper. In Medford and adjoining towns, most of us either have a driveway or space in front of the house to park. The bigger the house (or more occupants) the more cars and the tougher the parking.

There are two philosophies on snow removal: clear eveyrthing so you can try to return to normal and remove JUST ENOUGH that your car can squeeze into the spot with a minimal effort. Oh, there is a third- remove practically nothing so nobody will dare park there but you and your huge SUV! Obviously whether you have power equipment plays into that. If you are working with a shovel, moving 3 1/2 feet of snow sucks. Once you have cleared your spot many people around here BELIEVE that they own that spot. They mark that spot with anything they can move. This includes trash cans, chairs, air conditioners, sofas, saw horses and the like. In Boston the Mayor decided (before this monster storm) that you could keep a spot for two days maximum. After that the trash guys come along and toss everything they find in the streets. That is the origin of the A/C's! You have to pay to have them remove A/Cs, and other large appliances. Or TV's. So, if you have been too cheap to buy the tag to have them take them, you use THAT to mark your spot. if the trash guys take it, you saved $10. This storm the Mayor backed off on his clear streets pledge- Hell, he had the schools closed for a week. How can he expect the people to do any better. So, it has been over a week. There are still cars buried, both from the initial storm and from the plows. Some neighborhoods have houses so close together that the only space between the houses is the driveway- you have nowhere to toss the snow. On those streets, you have 6-8' piles with tiny car sized spaces between them. Obviously this takes up lots of parking spaces. Oh, I forgot! You only get to park on one side of the street in the winter so half the spaces are illegal before you even add the snow! Hence the need for the markers. You can't see around the piles at intersections. People who want to be able to get out of their cars parked a good 3' from the curb. Basically there is nowhere to park OR drive.

In my case, I have about 20' between the houses so we DO have room to toss the snow. And the powertools to do it! All my neighbors have cleaned the snow from the street and sidewalks so parking is normal! Except the trashcans for many of the spots. Personally? I have a driveway AND I have cleared two spots in front of the house which I DO NOT mark. They are there for anybody. Funny thing is that most of the time they are empty as people "respect" them. go figure. The folks across the street are getting parking tickets parking illegally while there is an open spot in front of my house. Gotta love winter!

Now get back to work you slackers!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I'm home from work now. Read your post & while we don't have as much snow as you do I can see exactly what you're saying around here a bit. Our neighbor hates it when we have car parked in front of their house and we happened to have one there when the snowplow came by so it plowed my sons car in. Meaning there is a car width+ of deep snow from the curb with the exception of where his car was. The neighbors have this nice snowblower and once he got his car dug out and moved, they tossed all the snow they could right where it was. It was kind of funny, because I was still out shoveling away & the husband was gonna clear a good bit of the area but the wife came out and yelled at him to only clear enough for their trash cans. Those neighbors have been a pain in the ass since they moved in next to us, I think they have a superiority complex! But I digress.......


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

tom what ever happened to good people making good neighbors?

i lived by a church and a high school for many years. and learned the street belongs to everyone. and more then a few times that our driveway was public parking as well(or so they thought).

smile nice and wave!
that is what i do!

peter


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I came home today to find a car parked smack in the center of the two spots I had cleared in front of my house! I left him/her a note saying that I was glad to have them park in front of my house, having personally cleared TWO spots but would they use ONE SPOT! 

last I checked, he was still there. Just means I have to squeeze a neighbor who also dug out. what aren't people thinking? Probalby saw an entire block empty as we were all at work so figured it just didn't matter.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

My wife tried to make nice with those neighbors when they moved in, the lady actually told her they were here "because they had no choice" as if this area was below their standards, even though they were driving POS cars at the time. That as probably 5 or 6 years ago & they are still there. They are odd ducks, they have 2 dogs that they walk on leashes in their fenced in back yard..... they also use their snowblower to make paths thru the backyard to walk their dogs in..... :freak: We don't not get along with them, we just leave them be because we feel the bad vibes from across the fence.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

> We don't not get along with them


 we have some neighbors like that.
but as long as you tried. that's all you can do. if i lived by you i'd be your best freind 

you got cool toys


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I don't know, I'd probably have to be your best friend because you got cool toys too! 

Probably end up with all the kids in the neighborhood hanging out at our houses wanting us to come out and play...... Our backyards would be a bashing/rock climbing/jumping paradise..... and..... and..... and....... Aw phooey, I guess it's a good thing you live in Washington and not next door, I don't think I could afford all the goodies I'd be wanting over and above what I got! But then again, I'm that way now. :freak: :lol:


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

it's hard enough with one neighbor into planes and helis. another one just picked up a pede and a tl01 xb kit....and i haven't gotten anything new since the tlt came out 8)


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Gee, aren't we an active bunch! I think the winter blahs have us in a funk.....


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Good morning guys. I think I may be the reason Chris has gotten side tracked. He asked a couple questions about the flooding we had last month so I dumped a big file on him. He may be still downloading it. He uses Mac computers.

Take care.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Excuse me?????  It was downloaded before I knew it had arrived. Broadband man, broadband! No, I have just been really busy with life. Looking into new schools for both the guys and it makes my brain hurt just a bit...

We still have so much snow here that the trucks haven't been looked at! Actually it has been close to 40 and sunny a few days so stuff is leaving but it will take a while. If it gets COLD again maybe I can drive on top of this stuff.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

the weather has been pretty nice and sunny, but everyone here has a sinus infection. emilee(my daughter) stayed home monday, tuesday and wednesday scott stayed home. and the weekends have been way to busy with basketball on saturday and sotball pitching climic on sunday...

when i was kid i don't remember being on the go so much. but tuesday mey a pic or two post of the hardware that is in my back locking the newly fused sections together. monday i am having a out patient "procedure" to removed it, since it is coming loose on it's own.


stay safe everyone.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Broadband? Whats that? I thought it was a girl rock band.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

May have been a girl band back in the 40's.... "broad" band....

I'll be racing again tomorrow, supposed to be partly cloudy and 40 degrees, should be nice not driving to the race in a snow storm!


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Well the winter is over for me.Not the cold, rain, and wind just the quite isolated feeling that you get after awhile of having no one around. The Spring Program staff starting showing up last night ane we will be in full operation in two weeks.

Just yesterday I was able to drive the big tractor over all our roads. Still sinks in a few spots but not to deep.

Good luck Tom at the race. I hear your paying out 3 to 1 for a win, place, or show.....


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Bill said:


> Good luck Tom at the race. I hear your paying out 3 to 1 for a win, place, or show.....


Yeah, in Peanut M&Ms!!


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Peanut M&M's you say. Might be worth the trip. I'll check out the exchange rate. 
How did you do?


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

hi guys how is everyones super sunday shaping up?

who do you guys think will win?

i think the PATS wil win. not my team but A VERY COMPLETE "TEAM"/


i have 4 gmail invits if any one wants one.

email me at [email protected] 
and put invit in the subjetct


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey Bill, I only did So-so. Had my share of mistakes so the M&M payout is minimal.

Superbowl is up for grabs @ half time, could go either way based on play so far.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Go Pats! Oh, they went already! Cool! Should be a workplace full of happy people tomorrow. Actually all the real pats fans are already taking the day off. they figure they will either be celebrating or sulking and hungover ineither case. Just don't get the need to drink oneself into a coma over a football game. As good an excuse as any I guess, if you are looking for one.

We all enjoyed the game although it was more tnese than I had hoped for.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I was kind of hoping philly would win, just because they were such underdogs. I actually didn't care either way, I watched the first 3 quarters for the commercials. Wierd huh?


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Being the underdog was how The Pats got their start! they way the Pats played last night was pretty sad. Their winning will just make life aorund here more bearable and that is all good.

My local track is getting ready to reopen! I haven't been over there (to help) but it looks great from the photos they are posting. They will have a huge (~90X50') indoor offroad track and a somewhat smaller onroad track. That will make it tougher to just go in and practice as they will be racing four days/nights a week. I guess as long as you don't have crystal conflicts you could practice offroad while they were racing onroad. We shall see. Unfortunatley it sounds like the offroad track is unheated. Again. At least it has been warming up around here so it wont be unbearable. Not until the next freeze, that is.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

A couple of Salamander (Torpedo) heaters would take the chill off if there's no built in heat.

Paitence... Spring is coming... March is Next month! I plan to get the bike back out in March!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

They had one of those at the old place but they were trying to use that to thaw out the pits. A 50 X 100 foot area would take more than a couple Torpedos. We shall see. Jesse and I are planning to go over there tomorrow afternoon and help out some. I feel bad I haven't made the trip yet but life has been.....lifelike.

I hear the place is pretty great. We shall see. It will have all the amenities one could ask for: bathrooms, shop, cafe, on and off-road tracks, it is closer. Now all we need is to find out what sort of surface they are putting down and get the right tires. Oh, I guess I need to rebuild my truck and learn to drive but that will happen!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Sounds like a cool place. Hope they make it a nice racing surface. 2 torpedos in a building that size should allow for 45-50 degree weather in the cold winter as long as the building is sealed up well enough. The building we run in during the winter is larger than that -








it has 3 heaters hanging from the ceiling and on the coldest days keeps it at about 55-60 degrees in there all day.

This is the track









It's a fun place to race!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Looks nice Tom! I guess it all depends on how well sealed up it is! Not having seen the place yet I cna't say. They sure are putting a lot of work into it though.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

What? Did everybody die/ go on vacation? I know I have nothing r/c to say but four days wihtout a post? that is sad.

Hope everybody is well. We dodged the latest snow bullet- we got rain while they got over 2 feet to the north of us. All good. Keep it where people can use it. And get rid of it!

Had to share this. Took the wife out for a B'day/ Valentine's Day dinner and a movie last night. Went to see 'Hitch'. I have to say that that is the funniest movie I have seen in ages! Definitely a "date" movie but well worth the coin! Will Smith at his best doing what he does best.

Our track should be open in the next few weeks and although I have no intention of racing right away, I have to start down that road. So, today I hope to spend major time digging out the shop so I can have the room to work! It is such a pigsty it is scary.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

The wife and I went to see Hitch yesterday too. We both liked it but thought it could have been better. We do agree on the Will Smith thing.

My son went out racing yesterday, I opted to stay home with the wife for "personal" reasons........ 

Can't wait for Spring! Got a bunch of goodies for the Motorcycle that should make riding around this season very enjoyable! Just need a couple rainsuits so I don't have to worry about weather as much.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

i did the valintine/aniversary night out two weeks ago. this whole week has been a blur. i had the Ti srews and rod removed from my back monday. my daughter emilee fell playing on the monkey bars and broke her wrist wednesday, and friday we had to take her in to get a "cast, cast". they just used a splint for first two days for the swelling to go down. 

the only rc thing i have done is rebuilt my son's tlt back into a stock'ish size using my p2300 chassis and the tobee WB kit. hoping next week or two i will get new tranny part for that truck.

weather wise it has been mostly sunny. and our mointains finaly have some snow for the skiers. they just opened last week.... witch means water will be tight this summer.

as always stay warm and safe


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Peter, you and your family have GOT to stop with the medical stuff! Man! So, does it feel any different without all your hardware? Hope the wrist heals well and quickly!


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

the top screw was digging into my side and the small of my back(it was backing out on it's own). so that is gone. but i can feel were the screws came out. one of my forums friends i should use the rod for a bumper on the tlt!  

feeling a bit better everyday. now the fun begins..work hardening PT. 

and thanks chris


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Wow Peter, that would be a rather unique front bumper.

My stainless/titanium hardware store is permanent in my leg.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

what did you do tom?

i will post some pics, just like to share or maybe it's over share


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Nice hardware! Yup, definitely bumper material! :thumbsup:


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Yeah, Got the curve in it and everything!

My leg got shattered back in 1995 when a ladder slipped out from under me and I fell/bailed off down about 8ft to a concrete floor. A little more than an inch of the weight bearing bone was shattered about 3.5 inches up from my ankle and the 3.5 inches between split in half, the other little bone snapped in 2 places. I was laid up non-weight bearing for 6 months and took a year to walk without a cane. Pretty messed up, Doc told me 25% of the people that break their leg that way loose their leg.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

dang sounds messy and very painfull! glad your up and runinng 

i told the i was thinking earings and bracelet! lol

they were thinking of leaving the longer screw in my hip. and for me if they had to mess with it all, just take it out.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

It was painful & I still cant spend all day on my feet. My ankle never fully recovered & I don't have full range of motion in it, so if I over do it it takes alot of Ibuprofin to get me up and walking the next day. Sometimes I wonder if a prothstetic would have been better, but that's only when it hurts alot.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

you know it gotta hurt when your wishing it was gone!

but i hope you have more good then bad days. i have already been bitten by the arthritis bug im my knees and back. how do you do on the drivers stand racing? 

and dang it who wrenching/running/buying parts for the RC fleet?

waiting on my plays with toys chassis, and a tower order and a bigger back order order from them. and i sent my pede tranny for some R&D with a rc company so i am waitng for that as well. you know i really hate waiting for things 

also trying to find some missing traxxas shock parts to send to a friend.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

What sort of missing shock parts?


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I'm fine for the most part now, I just have to be real careful when I Marshall. One wrong step & I'm hurtin! But as the years go by it takes less Ibuprofin to get me going the next day, either I'm a little better or I've developed a higher tolerence for pain! Generally when I get home from a long day of racing I down 4 Tylenols when I go to bed & then 3 more when I get up & I'm ok for the day with minimal limp.
My wife says she can tell when we go out and walk alot (amusement parks & stuff) that my walk changes as the day wears on I end up with a full bore limp at the end of the day.
But I ain't gonna complain, I still got my foot!

Sent your Pede tranny out? Someone else working on a TLT crawler chassis with the pede tranny?

By the way, why is everybody so hot on using the Pede tranny in these projects? Couldn't a Losi or AE tranny work just as well? Or is it just that the sliders & outdrives on the pede better suited to the adaptation? Wasn't too long ago the Losi Sport had slider shafts.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

i am missing shock caps, spring retainers, the shock ball end, and the top spring holder. 

well the pede tranny is strong, easy to down gear, and parts are everywere. before any custom truck using txt/emaxx/x factor/twin force/mad force axle parts ran maxx trannies. now people are using pede trannies with better results. the maxx 2.5 shafts mount easy as well. and a few have made the switch to revo safts as well. 

well not a new chassis but a "new" tranny for a current chassis.

but found out the tsc-10 is close to send out.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Yup, for a crawler the Pede tranny is great. A bit too low geared for real speed with the TLT axles but way nicer than the belt drive that the TLT came with.

Peter, let me see what I have in terms of shock bits at home. I probably have what you need just in busted up old shock parts. As for the ball end, I would think you would have tons of that sort of thing from link building for the TLTs! (but I have a few dozen of those as well)


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

the standard traxxas ball ends are not round smooth, so the spring cups pop off. and the round tamiya ones i have are way to long or to narrow to hold the cup up. the ball ends are cheap. just a few months ago i wne through and made a set of four of the rear pede shocks with maxx springs for a friend( i had a about 16 ultra shocks at one point and not sure were ther all went). but he has moved up to AE shocks but the traxxas shocks seem to have walked off. 

how is the prp truck treating you?

i had read they may produce a more crawler style body. and was disapointed that the one you got wasn't their best crawler design. 

thanks chris


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Could you simply use Traxxas balends complete and forget about whatever came with their shocks? I always assumed they were the same thing. I have got bags of those! I picked up lots for my Clods and then decided they just weren't strong enough. And I sold the clods so...  I think the big packs come with both the short and the long ones. Find out what you need and I can help out on that at least.

the PRP is cool. I am in the midst of winter here so I haven't driven it much. I don't have a good crawling spot so I pretty much have the truck set-up as a tough truck rather than a crawler. I can see how you could have more articulation if you didn't have all the stuff out over the wheels and perhaps their new chassis will deal with that. I like what I got. It was pretty much an impulse buy but it is cool.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Peter,
I found a bunch of stuff for ya! Maybe not what you need but... Basically I found a pair of shocks with the upper spring retainer but no ends on them. Scrounged a bit and found two lower spring retainers but they are different! One is probably a Losi. The problem is they are different heights. Looking at them in profile, one slopes down to the ballend while the other is flat. Which is which? I also found, in my bag of ballends, a bunch of the round ended ballends that fit snuggly into the lower retainers. This was what I found on the way out the door this morning when I finally remembered! LOL. There is probably more stuff. If you need/want any of this, PM me you addy and I can send them out.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

very cool. hopping to hit the lhs to see if they got their rpm spring retainers back in stock. i should have a new oem set of four from my big bores. but i don't. when i started the tlt i was going for heavy yellow truck and bought the yellow rpm spring cups...ohh well thanks chris i will pm you after i hit the lhs.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

thanks chris he was able to pick up the rest of pede(it has big bores on it). so he is set with shocks and i am sending him his chassis and tlt spool. but thanks again you guys here are the best!


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Hi guys, remember me? In the old days I hung out on these threads. That was before someone invented winter in Southern California.

Our last big rain happened in late January, the one I sent the storm report to you on Chris, and I have been working non-stop to repair the damage. Well last night most of that work was undone by another storm that passed through. The good news is that much of what was completed did not completely go away so I will be able to repair most of the damage very fast. I will also be able to improve much of the damaged areas better than I did the first time.

RC wise I'm not doing a thing. It has just been to wet to drive or fly around here. One of our flying buddies took his wing out and was having a great flight until he went to land in what looked like a big grassy field. As soon as the wing dropped below grass level it dug in and we saw a big splash. By the time we got to it it was soaking wet. Electrics were toasted, the wing covering was coming off, and the entire thing will need to be rebuilt with new parts. Just not a price I'm willing to pay.

Glad everyone is doing well. 

Take care.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Bill-

Sorry to hear your woes are continuing!  

Are there kids back at camp already, getting evac'ed when Noah comes by in his little boat? maybe you SHOULD pave the road! That would make it the first one on that end of the island wouldn't it? A little touch of the modern world, just for you! Kidding, of course!

havent' you figured out how to put that back hoe onto a 6 channel radio yet?

hang in there.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

We got hit with a snow storm again yesterday, 6".... Sheesh. Just get rid of the last snow with the exception of the piles and here comes some more. But all I gotta do is shovel it out of the way, not rebuild my road. Does that make me lucky?  

I'm tired today, Raced all day Saturday, Sunday went to a sports bar to watch the Daytona & then came home to shovel the driveway...... Probably should have called in today, Would have been nice to relax the day away. But oh well.

My son who moved to Maryland last November suprised us by coming home for the weekend, my wife and I were in bed sleeping when all the sudden there was a knock on the bedroom door at 11:15pm and there he was... Kind of freaked us out at first, but what a pleasant suprise. Too cool. He's heading home today, but he got to expierience a snow storm this winter! They haven't had more than 2" at a time where he lives (South of Baltimore near BWI Airport), and when they do everything closes down and people drive like shiznit.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Your son comes home and He doesn't shovel? Trust me, when my son is old enough to move away and then come back, he will be doing the shovelling!  

We have your storm right now. Woke up to a couple inches on the ground. Again, like you, right after we finally got rid of the old stuff. We are heading up north to go skiing tomorrow so it is all good from that point of view but it gets old here at home. 

At least I don't have to work on President's Day! Ha- Ha!


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

It looks like another day or two of this storm front and then we have a couple of days to dry out before it starts all over again. This gets old.

Enjoy your light snow because when this front gets to you guys things will not change for the better.

The only complaint I have with this job is the fact that we are always working on holidays. It was never a bad deal until Kevin started to have days off from school. Now every time he is off I'm working.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Ha! Well, I can relate somewhat but with TWO boys sometimes the only peace I get is at work! They can be so brotherly some times. Right now they each have friends over and are in separate rooms doing their own thing and it IS peaceful! I'm just hanging out listening to my tunes.

Even spent some shop time this morning playing with the TLT carcass. Stlll fiddling with what to do with the old chassis. Seems like I can do almost a complete swap from the PRP to the other to get what I am looking for. The chassis is shorter enough that i can lose the inch of wheelbase without remaking links which is all good! Haven't a clue what to do about the shocks just yet. Need like a 3.5" shock which isn't so easy to find. Gives me something to think about while the snow falls.

I picked up a "serious" battery pack for Jesse for his b'day. These are matched by one of the monster truck guys on RCMT (JAy Jordan). He is an ace at motor rebuilding and has taken over Jetpack batteries as well. Paid some serious coin for it (actually got two but Jess only gets one!). It will be fun to see just how much better a "real" pack is than our old unmatched packs. They will be strictly race packs and not bashing packs. Assumng Jess actually gets racing again. We will be going over next Sunday to watch the inaugural trophy race! They hope to have some racing this Thursday to test out the system but we wont make it for that! Jess needs some serious track time with Tom's old XXX4 before I am going to let him enter a big race. I am going to try some of the weekly races but have no interest in the madhouse that is a trophy race. Too much stress on an old guy that does so badly. Hard to have fun and in theory that is why one does this, right?


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Ha! Yeah Bill, our weatherman is already talking about the storm that has been stuck over California for a few days heading our way with some more "winter" for us.

Chris, "real" matched packs? what kind of numbers you got on those?


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I'll let you know when I get them. He is building them up and will send them out this week. In any case though, he would be using the newest 3300's whereas my "best" 2400 pack is about a 1.13V SMC, if that!


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

It has been a long time sence all three of us were on line at the same time.

:thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Of course I missed that note as I moved on.  I miss Q too.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

If your best is a 1.13 2400 right now, you'll be blown away by the numbers on a good 3300 pack. If it's a 30 amp match a 1.16+ will be decent, a 1.17 is a good pack, a 1.180 to 1.185 very good and 1.186+ is excellent. All with over 400 sec of runtime!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

i also have some older 3300 packs but they are unmatched so I have no idea what they are. They are probab ly of the same vintage though so I am looking forward to these.

I have read a bunch of stuff on the way people number their packs and until I see Jay's label I wont know whether he uses the .90 cutoff with 5000 sec. runtime, etc. I have never heard anything but awesome reviews of Jetpacks packs so... I will let you know!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Wow, almost 4 full days....


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

And ya jsut had to go and ruin the silence!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well, the new packs came in. 1.17 on average. I was hoping for higher but I will take that. 429 runtimes. I was a bit baffled by MWHRs of 4100! I don't recognize the initials but I assume that is capacity. I had heard that the GP's were well above their 3300 rating but that is insane! 

OK, just woke up and divided the 4170 by the 1.17 to get a capacity of 3550ish mAH. Still pretty insane I think. And I wonder what GP's new 3600's will actually be.

Typical 13 yr old. Jesse opened his b'day present (the batts) and said "cool". I had him check the numbers and he said "wow". And then he moved on. I guess once the track opens or the roads clear so he can test it out maybe then he will be more enthusiastic. Probably not though. He is 13 after all.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Buy more parts. :freak:

Those are good numbers, equal to my best packs. The cool thing about the GPs is that you can run the one pack all day & they just seem to get better each run! 1st run feels good, second run feels awesome & the 3rd and 4th feel as good or better.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

That's good to know! Now we need to actually run them.  With run times like that I could see getting two heats out of a pack! Especially the way I drive when so much of the five minute heat is spent wheels up waiting for the marshalls! :freak:


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Finally got back in the shop for a bit today. Rather than working on the XXXT I picked up the Pede. I haven't run it in quite a while and decided it was time. I stole the rear shocks off it for the PRP TLT so I set out to replace them. My trouble was that the only "good" shocks I have are 4.5" Losis. I figure I can shorten them with a length of fuel tubing in the body but they have a different mounting system than the stock Traxxas (or the Hot Bodies I stole). They needed a 7/16" standoff so I spent some time with the drill press and a file making such a beast. I think it will work but I am not quite done.

With our track reopening I have started thinking about racing the Pede again. I was horrible last time but that was with M2K tires and not a lot of thought to how to make it better. (yes, I am a lousy driver as well- I didn't think I needed to add that, Bill!). I now have the 5800 in there so power is NOT an issue. I figure with the batts mounted below the chassis and the electronics in the chassis the CG should be OK. Depending on the fuel tubing I should be able to drop the arms quite a bit. That, with standard stadium truck tires (whatever they find works best at the track) should make it interesting at least! If I am really lucky I can get some other Pedes and we will have our own race! I know of one other guy who claims he does well against regular stadium trucks. I don't want HIM in my race!  

I know a bunch of people who slam the body for Pede racing but I don't see the purpose. The body weighs nothing compared to the rest of it. Maybe aerodynamics?


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I loaned my Pede out last month to a guy for a charity race I went to. If he hadn't made the mistakes he did driving he probably would have put it in the A main in Stock Truck, but he was in the B. I do have the body lowered on my Pede, but not "for racing", I just like it better lower. Tire clearance doesn't seem to be an issue so I lowered it and moved it back 1/3 of an inch, I think it looks much better. I'll have to get a Pic (sometime).


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

The only ones who laugh around here when we talk about your driving skills are the buffalo.:lol: w/horns


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

buffalopie= target. That IS how it works isn't it?

I am busy trying to stir up trouble over on the track's website. As we approach opening time I asked how they were going to deal with practice time. They now have both an on-road and an off-road track. They will race on-road on Tuesday evening and Saturday and off-road thursday evening and Sunday. I wanted to know when one could practice. They are closed Monday and only open until 8 on Wednesday and Friday evenings. There seems to be a vocal group that wants to ban all practice on the opposite track during racing while others want an odd/even crystal system (odds for on, evens for off...)

It is a legitimate concern that somebody will screw with your channel and wreck your truck or race and one guy is adament that no practice occurs during racing. He says "racing only takes a couple hours..." Last time I was there it was a whole day thing. That would eliminate any chance of going out on Saturday to practice before the Sunday race day. It would leave me a couple hours on Friday to practice (unless I leave work early, head home 25 minute drive in the exact wrong direction to pick up Jess and head back out)- with the worst traffic of the week. I questioned how many people (newbies in particular) would be willing to drop some $400 or much more on race equipment with those sorts of restrictions on the use. Especially if they do on-road! A real race sedan is not one you want to be slamming around in a parking lot, I wouldn't think. At least off road you have a chance of finding some outdoor space to set up a practice area though I have never seen anything that imitates the jumps and turns of a track.

Everybody says the only way to get better is "practice, practice, practice".


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

maybe the spectra module will catch on at your track. then no need to worry about crystals and crossing over of channels. i think it will be a rough start, but will even it's self out. 

the nearest off raod track to me is in canada. and i have lost interest with the onroad cars. a friend of mine(he manges the local hobbytown) was going to hook me up with motors and batts to try 10th scale stock. but i just not feeling it. we have had thr weather you east coast, southwest guys wish you had. last week was sunny and 60's.

we are having a little rain now, but just a few light showers. but my daily driver car took a dump on me yesterday. the tranny went out. no forward gears. so i am typing this as i wait to meet the tow truck. i had a really good run with this car. 

dit's my '77 olds cutlass salon. my uncle and i put 200,000 miles on it in 5years. the car has 320,000 on the original engine. always new the tranny was the weak link. but she sufers from a few terminal alments. i hope to take to the one junk yard that will part her out and not crush her. the prob with that is it's 30+ miles away.

but it is time to get a cheap 4 bangor for the wofe to drive to work so i can have me cadi back.

hope things are dry and warm for you guys with the heavy rain and the fluffy white stuff.

peter
--


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Sucks to have the car die! I have been lucky recently. Never have the chance to put that kind of miles on a car though! 320,000 is a BIG number!

The reason I wanted the track is for Jess. He really enjoys the racing thing. Of course it isn't he that is struggling over rebuilding the diff, replacing a shock shaft, turning a motor, etc. before the next heat. I just like driving on the jumps and corners. Racing would be cool if i were better at it but it ins't the be-all and end-all. If he is cool with driving without any practice then all is good. The thought of paying $10 for a couple hours of practice though isn't a happy one. Once vacation hits or an early release from school we can go out and do a real practice. That is a possibility I guess.

The spektrum is a fine idea assuming you have a synthesized radio in which to drop it. Which we don't have.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

my son is hot and cold with his tlt. he wants a rc18(if i buy it). and my daughter likes the venom mini giant. she is a scarlet bandit fan. at 10 she is almost as tall as the driver!

been cought up with life to get things rc running well. and still waitng for parts. i will have my TSC soon but still haven't gotten my tranny back. but a friend found a guy who sells new complete pede trannies for $30-something shipped. he is to email us when he gets a new supply in.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

77 Olds Cutlass Salon?? Cool! I used to have one of those! I really liked that car ALOT!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

$30 something is a good deal. Especially if that something is less than 5...


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

When I was planning on running RC here at camp and began to think about things from a track managers view point, thing got confusing very fast. From my limited knowladge of the subject it seems like your track managers need to go back to the beggining and start over. The tracks function should be to get as many people using it as much as possible. To do that they need to serve both racer and begginer. If they don't then their customer base will brake down.

How nice it would be to see the track open, and warm, from noon Friday until midnight Sunday. That lets them run the races and still leaves plenty of time for practice.

Thanks guys, that was fun and got thinking about something besides ground water and bad roads. One good thing about this weather my 4x4 skills have improved 10 fold. Over the last 6 weeks I think I been in 2x4 maybe twice.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

the local on road track is having a hard time building new blood. some of the hardcore racers scare off the newbie. but a few folks are trying to help the owner grow her product inventory, racers and fun. 

bill hope you dry out soon!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well, I hope this track flies. The first one was nice with plenty of practice time available. Very low key but OK comfort wise. The second one was bigger and a complete disaster- right down to the porta potty outside when it was -10 degrees! There was some heat (one torpedo) in the shop area but the pits and the track were both at -10. Their arguement was that you were only out on the track for five minute heats so it wasn't so bad. Ever try to rebuild a diff with ski gloves on? We didn't go back and within a couple months they had been shut down.

This one is a huge step up with a larger shop, bathrooms (!), a cafe where one can buy food (the first one had a nightly order from the local pizzeria), quality sound systems and computers for the whole place. It is insulated if not heated ont he track. The pits are heated. They have two tracks now. Gneerally the whole place is trying to go upscale. I hope they have enough people to make it work. People do come from quite a distance to race but they are losing one evening and one full day of "pay to play". Maybe they will make enough with the racers. Time will tell.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

"Time will tell" That's the truth. If they are the only game in town then they'll have a chance, but that will depend on how they run it & how the track "works". Meaning if track layouts are good, the surface holds up well, has good traction or not, and stuff like that. Them having both on and off road at the same facility is cool, but can also be a major headache for scheduling as you have already said. Even on practice days you'll have On Road & Off Road guys fighting for frequencies. You'll always have a small group of guys who are real happy and another group that is not, trying to keep the balance with 2 types of racing & racers is gonna be real tough.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

It is funny how when you talk about something it happens. I just mentioned how my 4x4 skills have improved, well yesterday I went to Avalon for a school function and we took the camp van. No rain forcasted and the roads have just been graded. While we were there it started to rain. As soon as the dinner was over we took off out of town knowing that every minute the new roads were rained on the muddier they would get.

The rain had let up, just heavy mist, but the clouds had come in low and made it like driving in fog. So at about 5 MPH we traveled the island. Slowly up the hills and sideways down the hills. Most stressful driving I have ever done.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

And speaking as the only ther one here that knows the roads he is talking about, I can very much relate! Way too many places you do NOT want to slide off the road! Long long way down to the bottom.

Glad you made it. Take the Jeep next time, eh?


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

4x4 all the way.

Chris is right I forgot to mention that 90% of the roads on the westend are on a cliff above the ocean so if you miss a turn, you swim if you have survived the fall. Well over 100' in most locations.

The eastend of the island does not hang you over the ocean as much but the falls off the road are now anywhere from 50' to over 1000' before you would stop rolling.

So if you don't stay on the road, you die. That is why it is a bit spooky when you have the back of your vehicle pass you on a down hill grade, or the front of the van not turn when you approch the turn, and of course having your wheels brake loose and spin as you start an up hill grade.

Ya, the jeep next time. Thanks goodness there will be a next time.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

indeed!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Well I guess I'd rather shovel some snow than fall off a cliff. But I would still rather have your weather, even with the wet. I'm so tired of Snow. I'd probably be tired of rain if I was in your area though. But I wouldn't be tired of the temperatures! 

MORNING GUYS!


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

I realize all of us live in our own little bit of hell from time to time. I have seen some people drive in snow and nothing gets more dangerous than shareing the road with them.

Besides I'm with Tom I would rather be stuck in the mud and warm than stuck in the snow and cold.

Enjoy the day.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

usally it's not the rain it self but the lack of sunshine that gets me down. i spent a few weeks in cali, and arizona and i missed the color green!  

bill glad your okay!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Ah, you see, we have the best of at least two of those worlds right now! Snow AND sun! I have gotten out on my cross country skis at lunch the last three days! There are trails less than a 10 minute drive from here so I jump in the car, zip over and have a good romp in the woods. Way better than almost anything one could do at lunch! Well, if I had folk to drive R/C with here at the lab that might be pretty nice too!

The snow will leave soon enough. Then we get mud... I would rather have the snow frankly.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

I guess we all suffer from the "Grass is always greener on the other side of the fence." syndrome. Although I don't think I will ever think that cross country skiing for lunch is my cup of tea.

Thanks for the kind words Peter. And by the way you can have your weather back. It seems like your rain has moved in down here. My sister said the same thing about missing the sun when she moved out of WA and back to CA last year. To bad the weather followed her here  .

We are quickly becoming an outstanding location for RC. The ground is not wet but damp which = no dust. Most of our flat land grass has been cut so I've got large fields to run in. I live in basher heaven. Even the track is starting to dry out (our wettest location) and should be workable in a couple of weeks. Even the winds are starting to settle down and combat wing flyings are starting to come out for there seasonal rebuilds. I'm so excited.... as the song goes.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well, the track opened! I was thinking of heading out yesterday but got busy. Jesse and I might head over today to check it out. They will be racing off-road. If Jesse has tires that are anything like compatible he might give it a go. I actually have no idea of the condition of his truck right now- he has put no time into it despite my urging as this day approached. My XXXT is still in parts. I have actually gathered all of the diff bits into one bag and I will be bringing to the track to let THEM build it up. All the other times I did a diff it didin't last very long. I also want to find out about tire types, inserts, oil wt etc for this track. I mostly just want to see the place. If we go I will bring the BL Pede along just for yucks. I am pretty sure the M2Ks will blow on their surface but time will tell.

And somewhere along the way I need to find a new belt for my "new" snow blower.  It seems that I smoked the old one. Makes throwing the snow a tad difficult. As we MAY have another storm this week that might even take priority over playing in the dirt...


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I dont have to worry about the belts getting "smoked" on my shovels....... :freak:

I thought you bought a larger capacity/more heavy duty blower? or was the snow you had to move this year just too much for it?


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well, the belt to turn the auger is held tight by a tension wheel pulled on by a cable. The cable stretched and I didn't realize it was slipping until the belt had been badly worn. Oh well.

But, we went to the track anyway! The place is huge! There is still work to be done on it- mostly paint, the cafe and the like. The main issue though is that the dirt track is still a quagmire! Every step left a footprint 1/4-1/2" deep! It was a mess. I will post some photos later but bottom line was that they cancelled the racing as noboy really wanted to race. You could get a few laps in before your tires weighed about a pound each. Marshalling was hilarious. If you needed help you would have expected about a 20 second wait as people gingerly tried to reach your truck. Jess walked right out of his sneaker once! And of course had to put his foot down.  

Jess rean the XXX4 for a while but slapped the wall on a corner and popped the camber link off that busted delrin arm. I never got around to fixing that. No worse the wear other than a ton of mud. I brought the Pede to run and the TLT to show. Good thing since I forgot the Pede had an AM receiver. and I didn't bring the transmitter for it... I finally decided to only run the Pede out in the snow and puddles rather than in the mud. It came out much cleaner! :thumbsup:


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Sounds like the Pede would have done good on the muddy surface with the M2Ks on it.

The local indoor Clay track (Dirtburners) has the same problem when their track is freshly re-done, but it only takes a day for it to settle in & a day or 2 firm up solid.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

When they brought the dirt in for this track it was so wet that you sank in right to the concrete. That was a few eeeks ago. It is getting better but it is a bog.

Yup, the Pede might have done well but I just didn't feel like trying to clean it! It took Jesse about 10 minutes just to get down to the screws to remove the bumper to pull the A-arm so I could fix it today. He will have to spend many hours scrapping the rest of it off. Even the battery pack is caked from the holes in the chassis. My shoes are permenently clay covered I think!. 

Another thing that would have gone well for the Pede was how rough the track was. What with all the footprints in it! Jess's little XXX4 was getting lost in the ruts. He was running what amounted to slicks and had infinite traction!

Turns out the cause of the problem was that in an attempt to deal with the moisture on the track before we got there in the morning they tossed down many bags of kitty litter, figuring the clay would soak up the water. Well, it turned it into gue...


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

THey didn't use muck to build Dirtburners track. they actually has to wet it a bit to get it workable.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Oh boy! More snow!!! Just what I wanted. It has been so warm all weekend and then today it rained most of the day- 45 degrees. Then, in about an hour it dropped to 25 and now it is 15 and blowing like crazy. Bill, come and visit some time! It will make you appreciat eyour little island paradise that much more.

At least our roads are intact if a bit slippery.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

that happened to us on Monday, it was 50 mid afternoon, was high 30s when I got home from work at 4:30, and by 7 it was 20 something and snowing. We had alot of black ice advisorys yesterday morning, they even had to close one major road because of it. The runoff that was flowing down my driveway froze solid and took most of a bag of salt to knock it down to a reasonable level.

Mother Nature must be having a big ol' laugh at us.......


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

She is just reminding us who is really in charge on this planet, that is all.

We actually got lucky with thsi storm. Only about 4". Windblown but minimal. Some co-workers got over a foot! Same 40 mph winds though. 

So, our track, excuse me, our mud puddle also has an on-road carpet track. Some of the guys driving thee on Sunday were insanely fast! It was awesome to watch them zip around the corners. Way impressive. with that in mind (and the fact that they don't have mud issues) I have started thinking about getting a sedan to play with. There are several XXXS cars available, on this site and out at the track. Tom, any thoughts? The "best" I have seen is a XXXS Graphite + roller for $110 shipped. I have a decent servo (Hitec 625 or 645), a spare receiver and plenty of motors but would need an ESC and a lid. Small expense to giv eit a try I think.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

110 for a g+ don't sound so bad if it's in good shape. 

One thing to consider when thinking touring cars is belt (XXXS) or shaft (TC3) drive. That decision will depend on your driving style, if you are smooth thru the corners and can carry speed the XXXS will be good, if you tend to drive hard in and yank the throttle out of the corner the TC3 is a better choice. The shaft drive of the TC3 gives a little better "out of the hole" acceleration. Now would you or I actually notice the difference? Probably not :freak:

I miss Touring cars in a way.

On a Pede note, I was really interested in getting the new IMEX All-T tires for my Pede. But then I saw the real pictures and comparison shots on RCMT and I need to re-think that, them things are HUGE! Very close to the height of a Maxx tire, but no pic comparing width.

We have a season ending "fun run" at the indoor track I race at (it's a seasonal track) and I think I'm going to run my Pede in the stock truck class and see how I can place it. I want to see if I can make the A main with it, I think that would be cool! The guy I let borrow it last put it in a good position in the B main & the truck looked good on the track so I think it can be an A-main vehicle.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

i am awaitng the ALL-ts(back ordered!), they are 5 1/2" tall and very soft. at rccrawler their are reports of premature wear. the face of the tire folds in and the truck runs on the side lugs..... people are trying custom foams to try fix this issue.

http://www.one18th.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=7626 here is apic of a tlt with all-ts running a pede proline body


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

The onbly thing I'd be using the All-T for is to bash around up at my camper. Real sandy soil with sparse grass growth (because of shade). I'm just not sure I want to go that big on a somewhat stock Pede. I may just have to settle for the M2Ks, but I didn't really want Chevron treads. 

Is there any other 2.2 tire out there the size of the M2K that is not a chevron tread? I know I can go smaller, but I dont wanna!


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

their are the imex j-hawgs and pullers(waiting for the lhs to get a set of four in). but i have heard mixed things about them. i run claw dogs and they do well in grass and lose dirt, but not mud. the small treads get packed if it's clay like. i also run them without foams. and a tlt weighs more then a stock pede. but i really like my cut pede tires. i ran those the most wheni was testing the TSC chassis for plays_with_toys. 

here is a thread with pics of my cut tires http://www.one18th.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11639&highlight=cutting+tires+saturday


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

i ended up at the lhs this afternoon and sized up the i'mex pullers next to the proline mashers, and mashers 2k. they are all about the same hight bu the pullers are wider. i thinkt he added width of the pullers will help in the sand. 

-peter-


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I have pullers on the Clod and they are nice! You will like them. Especially for the sand!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I cut the tires on the rear of the Pede, they did work better but not quite what I want. I really want something that has a tread pattern similar to what you could get to run on a street legal truck. That's why I was liking the All-Ts looks. There are the Pro-Line Dirt Works or Dirt Hawg II tires but I think they carry a lower profile than the M2K. I'll have to look around I guess.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

I guys:wave:


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

and Chris


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

well i have seen real off road tire like the G-hawg and swamp dog. i lik ethe looks of the swamp dogs. their are 3-4different tires i would buy(if the lhs would get some in!) and the are the all-t, pulers, masher 2000, and the swamp dogs. they all seem to be very good multipurpose tires, and can be mod'ed for what ever terrain your tackling.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Are the Swamp dawgs the size of the M2K? They are like the Interco Super Swampers.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

i am not sure. picked up mashers 2ks and the all-ts today. i was surprised that the mashers were taller then the stock pede tires, but are dwarfed by the all-t tires. the foams that come with the all-ts are very hard. i poked a hole in one getting it out of the package.  lol want to try the claw dog foams are a combo of the mashers and claw dog foams. hope to get things running agian this week.


hope everyone is well!

-peter-


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Hey all!

Just got back from a long weekend of awesome skiing!!! Up north of here they have been getting snow every day for the last week and it was pretty amazng. That plus staying in a 5 star hotel didn't stink! 

I have been feeling pretty cocky about how well I skied-I have been doing this for about 40 years. Well, my days are numbered as the top dog around here! My 10 yr old, Sean who has been skiing for three seasons is going to be blowing me away in short order! The fact that he is stupid fearless is definitely in his favor! :freak: After his lesson he needed to show me how his instructor took him over the cliffs. Now these are tiny cliffs- maybe 6 ft vertical with a huge FAST runout but they were intimidating! No problem for the squirt though. All I have to say is that when he adds 65 cm to his skis he should come and talk to me about the bumps! I did really well but watching him was a hoot! Perfect weekend!

We did miss the openiing race at the track though. It sounds like it went well. There was one guy who brought his "race-ready Pede". Apparently he broke on every heat.  He vows to return though. So, another Pede and we have a race! Could happen.

Well, back to reality. Hope all are doing fine.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Good to see prople posting again!

Peter - Do you think the All-Ts are too big for a stock length pede? from the pics I've seen around they look to be. I'd really love to find a tire the size of the M2k with the All-t tread pattern! Please post how you like the All-Ts.

Chris - Sounds like a good weekend to me! even though I havent skied since I was like 8 or something :freak:

I raced the Pede last saturday & did OK, although not as well as I had hoped. Seems that the stock class was abnormally fast! Normally a fast 9 lap run (9/5:02 or so) would put you on the bubble in the A, but Saturday you had to have a 10/5:14 or better! I pulled a 9/5:08 with the pede, got a few comments on how well it ran, but couldn't make the A as I had hoped to. I probably should have geared up another tooth. My motor went south on me in the first qualifier & I had to change it out, but that's all that "broke"!
I did have a weird sound coming from the transmission at first, sounded like something inside needed lubrication REALLY bad, it was barking like a shitzu! I didn't have time to tear it down before the 1st race due to other more important repairs to my Maxx, so I just ran it..... Came off the track and the noise was gone  ....... Musta killed the shitzu! But since the noise was gone I left it be for the day, I'll have to tear it down and take a look before I run it again.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

tom that is funny! my shi tzu dose kinda sound like that! i snapped the spacing washers in my p2k2 stock motor. the arm is nice but i can't get it shimmed right.

but back to the all-t. my first impressions getting them out of the bag is not good. the tires are a poor multi peice mold. my center section of tire looks well worn and chunked, they don't spin true. the stock foam is also a joke, punhced a hole in one getting it out of the bag and ripped another in half taking out of the tire to clean it. 

but on a truck with less them 12" of wheels base they are way to big. found out that most of the guys running the all-t are running them on "scale" clod rigs with 11 3/4-13" of wheelbase.

but hope to have m TSC running after some new tires and maybe struts to my new old '91 buick.
later

think i fixed


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Well the All-T's don't sound to good for me then. Thanks for the Heads up.

You OK Peter? The one part of your post looks like you're on medication.... (No offense intended, we all have our moments!)


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

yes and no with the meds 


you have to wonder when i don't make mistakes 

lol

-peter-


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well, the XXXS G+ came last night! Sweet looking car. You can obviously see the famiy resemblance to the XXX4! I have an ESC on the way (GM V12!) so while I wait for that, I will install a servo and motor. I still need a lid but I suspect these cars spend less time upside down than off-road vehicles do so I might get to try it out before I find a body.

The thought of being able to drive without having to clean everything up is pretty nice! Now we will have to see if I can get this thing around the track!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

They can end up on their lids more than you think!

You'll still have clean up, just a different kind. (tire dust, etc.)


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Ah yes, tire dust. That cleans up pretty quickly with an air compressor though! Jess's truck is still encased in brownness. I have had him working on it this evening so we can go to the track tomorrow afternoon!

Hopefully they will have some bodies at the track. They are just now restocking so it is slim-pickin's! I don't have a servicable lid for the XXXT either. I plan to get it together tonight though. Bring that, the BL Pede, the XXXS (just to have it there-if Jess breaks we can use HIS ESC!), and my XXXT! Just like old times. Too many trucks to deal with.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

okay guys i have a traxxas question for you all! 

what spurs(if any) can be run on a stampede? i have tried hpi, the black robinson, yokomo, and duratrax as well. and none line up with the old school spur holder(pre-slipper, the one with three pegs and three screw holes). i want to find a 90+ tooth spur on my magnum tranny on my TSC-10.

chris good luck on the touring car circut. i race my micro and i get better lap times the more i am upside down!  but i hate cleaning up after the larger cars run traction compound. have had my car caked in it.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Good question about the spur. I have no idea! I have never even seen one of the pre-slipper trucks!  Isn't cranking down on the slipper tight enough for you? Or is it that you don't even Have a slipper set-up? I can post the question over on the Traxxas page if you aren't a regular over there.

I suspect I will find the traction compound thing nasty. We are only allowed to run foams on this track so it is inevitable that I get into the stuff.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

well the first pede i had was pre slipper and prebearings in the tranny. i did buy the slipper upgradef or it but the spur holder is a better option for what i want to do 

and please if you can post the Q of at traxxas i would appreciate it very much.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I think the tire dust from the foam is worse, even using a air compressor, it just goes everywhere. Getting a Donut on the door is pretty cool though!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Peter-
The general response from the Traxxas page was that the Kimbrough can be made to work, as can the HPI. I guess the holes don't line up quite right but can work.

Just spent a great afternoon at the track! Took the day and headed out with Jesse after school got out. we took his XXX4, my XXXT and the BL Pede. The track was still really muddy! Nothing like a couple weeks ago but still a mess. We were worried about what tires but we had traction out the wazoo! I was able to roll the Pede at the end of the long straight but it was tough! The stadium trucks were cornering at full tilt! We actually went the whole time with zero breakage! I did hit a period when SOMEBODY was either on my frequency or close enough that the XXXT was running itself. Just swapped to the Pede!

Lots of people hanging around after 5 which was when the Pede came out. They were very amused when I dropped it on the track and wheelied the entire straight! I actually ran a few laps where I was doing better than a couple guys with a buggy and a ST! They were trying too hard and flipping which just let me cruise on through. I have way too much aluminum on the truck though. It jumps tail down in a big way causing huge havoc on landing. I think I will pull the rear arms and the rar tower and put the stock stuff back on. 

This was with M2Ks. Very early on, through crashes and rolls you couldn't even tell what color the shell was! Everybody was running brown trucks... The tires though shed the mud better than anything else out there. My main problem was turning. I am used to being able to spin a truck in place using the throttle but hitting the trigger on the Pede just raised the front end and there was no turning! Softer springs in the rear may help that. I will have to try some stuff out. I definitely want to get out there and see if anybody wants to race pedes though.

I definitely got the bug again!!! When we got home though, it took over an hour to clean the trucks! Someof it I couldn't get to with water and will have to brush it off when it is all dry. I hope I didn't to too much damage to the bearings!


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

thanks for the info chris.

sounds like fun. i want to try a crawler comp..maybe this summer i will head south to portland for one of the orcrc events. they have some insane beasts. that is were toyo and the guys who build the rockraider chassis hang. 

no real rc this weekend just trying to ge things picked up so i can build!

-peter-


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Nothing RC for me this past weekend either. Not sure when my next outing/playtime will be......


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well, since my weekend included my games on Friday, I guess mine wasn't devoid of r/c. 

However, after cleaning the trucks off I did nothing else. I now have two-no THREE lids to paint. I have to see if I can get my airbrush to work correctly. It was spitting last time and then I dropped it on it's tip... I can always go rattle-can if needed.

The boys both have Good Friday off so I may propose another outing at the track. It is tough because Sean's attention span is not nearly as long as Jess and mine... And ideally we would go out early but the fun really begins after 5PM when people come in from work. Then you get some good practice in. Earlier it is pretty much you on the track by yourself... I was dreaming of doing the races next weekend but it is Easter and they are closed. Go figure. There will be other weeks!

Right now I have lots of prep to do on the trucks and sedan so waiting a bit isn't a terrible thing.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Well something must be in the air because even I did some RCing, well sort of. I took a weedeater up to the "fly your wing" spot and cut down the 3' tall grass and other assorted weeds. I put the wing and radio on the charger and come hell or high water I'm going to fly that sucker today. Or go hiking after it which ever the case may be.

Take care.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

was sitting here enjoying all the posts on a monday mornig and i almost forgot to take the kids to school!  lol

we made it time. but nice to see so many guys online in one day. it's been a while..


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Since I have a 3 day weekend coming up I think I'll put the Pede tires back on and do a little romp across the leftover snow & maybe the dirt piles across the side street if the mud is not too deep!

Gotta re-assemble the 1 emaxx I took apart to clean all the bearings too, maybe test it out.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Spent a bit of shop time tonight. After the last track outing I decided I needed to remove some of the aluminum from the Pede. Yanked the rear shock tower and a-arms. The old plastic is back on. That didn't save as much weight as I would have thought but it was all from way back. I also added that silly front brace! I can NOT believe I was driving without it and didn't brreak anything! Especially some of the nose plants I (and Jesse) did from way high on the big jump! :freak: I guess that aluminum tower up front adds quite a bit of strength.

We are hoping to head over there this Friday again. Both boys have the day off so we could get an early start. We may even get the batteries charged before we go this time! AND we will bring chargers. That should make it flow more smoothly.

Tried to get the touring car together but I was pretty beat and I will need to modify my Hitce servo to get it in.  Just didn't have the patience. Seeing as how I haven't painted the lid yet either I guess it doesn't much matter.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Modify your Servo to make it fit a XXXS? In what way? The most you should have to do is test fit the mounts to see which way they fit better.

Did you get alot of snow yesterday? The weatherman said you were. I was wierd around here yesterday, when I left work it was snowing very hard & accumulating fast. By the time I got home it wasn't snowing, was dry and slightly warmer. That's only about 15 miles as the crow flies. This morning there is about 1" of snow here at work, but we never got a flake at my house..... People in Pontiac were giving me weird looks as I drove home because I was the only one with snow stuck all over my truck.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I guess some places got a bunch of snow but we dodged that bullet. It has been in the 40's for most of the last week so what we got didn't stick on the streets. Here at work we have a couple inches of slush. This too shall pass. I know what you mean about snow in one place and not the other! I have seen cars this winter with over a foot of snow on their rooves while we got none. Most of those come from up north. People commute insane distances around here. Personally, I like Bill's commute. He has to get out of bed! (hard to play hookie though)

The holes on the flanges to bolt the servo down are set too far apart so when I attach the mounting posts they no longer hit the holes in the chassis. I just need to make the hoels in the flanges/wings deeper by about one mm on each side. Then I will have to use regular 4-40 socket heads instead of those sexy flathead ones with the blue washers. Right now those washers are sitting up against the servo case.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Oh, thats the problem.... trying to use sexy screws!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

It's not the screws silly. It is the sexy WASHERS.

Speaking of which, I just placed a big order with Microfasteners fo a bunch of stainless screws. I picked up several sizes of 4-40 bolts. All sockets heads, some flat so not. I wil now e able to replace all of those chassis screws on the XXX4 and XXXT that are rusted and/or rounded out.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Stainless steel screws are nice for a bling factor & in some applications, but I'll never use them for upper shock mount bolts, they are too soft and break. (speaking from expierience!


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

chris i did manage to get a robinson 93t spur mounted on the pede spur holder. just had to force it a bit. running a 93/12 gering combo on the TSC with a t600 motor. 

so i have gotten some wrench time this week. got the tsc built and running, but still need to mount my '50s panel today. 

but i think i may have found a nice deep offest cheap rim for the stampede crowd the tamiya blackfoot, twin detinator and the wild dagger. i had just picked up my first ever front pede rims and some twin detinator wheel sfor the tlts. and the tamiya rims have a much greater offset them the pede rims. and they look pretty cool.

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0005p?&I=TAMC0172&P=X

the difference between teh rims for the three trucks are just color red/grey/white.

have a great weekend.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Good to know about the stainless! Of course you could have told be that BEFORE I bought them...  Actually I knew that and had planned to use them for chassis screws and other places that are not very strength dependant but get wet and rusty. Or holding on sexy servo washers... never mind.

Went to the track again last night. Brought both boys this time! Sean and his Pede ran flawlessly other than his Hummer H2 lid which is junk. I had heard that they were thin at the rear body post holes and they really are! Even with washers (we didn't have the white rings so we cut some scrap Lexan), every time he crashed the body would slam through or off the post. We ended up just using my one lid and took turns driving.

Having lost the aluminum on the rear of the Pede really helped. The truck flew much flatter. I don't think I will ever take the brushless out of that truck! It is the perfect amount of power. And no maintenance to speak of! I was running a Chameleon in the XXXT and it was getting slower and slower though one pack. Seeing as how this was my brand new "super race pack" I didn't know which was the problem. I finally pulled it off and through the plastic motor guard I could feel the heat! Lots of it! I can't wait to open it and find out what isn't left! Swapped in another Cham. and was still running for quite a while. Nope- the pack is fine!

Jess managed to bust up a different part on the front of his XXX4 this time Tom. It was the bracket that secures the kingpins (does what a bulkhead does..) The shop had spares. Since the parts bag had a rear one, Jess guesses that you did the same thing and they come in sets... After a bit more running it popped apart again. Not sure how it didn' that but we will investigate. Just came home, cleaned the trucks and put them away for right now. I have to say tha tthose delrin arms are amazing though. He SLAMMED the boards many times along with insane tumbles. He was over shooting the triple by five feet!

have a grand weekend all.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

ChrisHarris said:


> I was running a Chameleon in the XXXT and it was getting slower and slower though one pack.
> 
> Jess managed to bust up a different part on the front of his XXX4 this time Tom. It was the bracket that secures the kingpins (does what a bulkhead does..) The shop had spares. Since the parts bag had a rear one, Jess guesses that you did the same thing and they come in sets... After a bit more running it popped apart again. Not sure how it didn' that but we will investigate. Just came home, cleaned the trucks and put them away for right now. I have to say tha tthose delrin arms are amazing though. He SLAMMED the boards many times along with insane tumbles. He was over shooting the triple by five feet!


The chameleon has a hung/bad brush. Needs to be cleaned, Trued, and new brushes.

The XXX4? Yup. Been there done that. I thought I read that you broke the Delrin front arms? I was really amazed because if you had seen the things I made the car do and never broke them...... wow! "insane tumbles" would be putting it mildly!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well, the delrin arm lives on! I drilled and tapped the arm at the break and was able to pin it together using a 2-56 screw! It will not break again! If it weren't for those delrin arms I am sure some of the smacks Jess has given the truck would have shattered a normal arm!

I don't know about a hung brush. it was still running. I will let you know when I open it up but I suspect I just got too much mud in there and it just gummed it up. A cut and new brushes should make it screamingly happy again! I am always blown away by how fast those are. Not hot-mod speed but more than enough for the track we run at. Sean's Pede has one as well and even with the heavier truck it does fine.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

ChrisHarris said:


> I don't know about a hung brush. it was still running. I will let you know when I open it up but I suspect I just got too much mud in there and it just gummed it up.


One and the same!



ChrisHarris said:


> A cut and new brushes should make it screamingly happy again!


I thought I said that? :lol: 


Went out and actually bashed yesterday & today in the construction area across the street. My youngest son & I took my Oldests E-Maxx (test runs after I cleaned & re-lubed the bearings), his E-maxx, my Pede and my RS4 sport that I converted to rally W/truck tires (with a 12x2 in it!). What a blast! some pure sand piles & rough dirt piles all moist with excellent traction, Great air time.... Try jumpung an E-Maxx at full tilt off a 6ft tall pile of dirt! wow! The Pede being 2wd and not as heavy didn't get the air the Maxx did it still performed very admirably. The RS4 was just fun, not as fun as the trucks because of the lack of clearance, but it was "OMG!" fast with the 12x2 in it! Aahh, good times.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Sounds fun!

As for the cut and brushes? I think i was agreeing with you. Not sure though. Actually I was thinking of a messed up bearing causing all the drag. When I went in, as expected, the brushes were all discolored. I found one comm segment was way higher than the others. Nice and shiny now, .004" later! New set of 4499's and I am good to go.

Didn't get nearly enough time to work on stuff this weekend. At least the radios will be charged. Two of them died on Friday.  

Hit the LHS for some diff grease and came away with a 12X2 p-94 arm for $20! That should be fun in either the XXX4 or XXXS! :freak: Funny, at the LHS the guy (whoa ctually knows quite a bit) didn't understand why I wanted to slow up the Pede diff. He was syaing that most people just do all the Traxxas hop-ups. I pointed out that with a BL motor and 7 cells it made sense to make it handle better. That I already had pretty much anything one would want to put on a Pede anyway. Who wants a ball diff anyway? (which would let me stiffen it up without goop I guess).


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Yeah, you were agreeing with me, I'm just giving you grief about it.

I can understand what you mean on the diff, my opinion is that an open gear diff has some advantages & a ball diff has others. Since it sounds like you plan to do a little racing with your Pede a Ball diff makes sense although not to the guys who consider a Pede "just a back yard basher".

My point of view is that the ball diff will only help control the "unloading" of power to an inside wheel in turns, it doesn't stop it but only adds a little added control. I actually prefer the gear diffs in a Rally car & so far the gear diff in the Pede hasn't really left me wanting, as long as there. But I've only been running Hi-Po stock motors in the Pede too, for what I do with it there's no need for anything else.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

With the 5800 the unloading can be pretty severe! With a well packed diff I expect that problem will be much less noticible. Right now there is so much traction at the track that it hardly matters but as it gets drier any lifting of that inside wheel will be a problem! Time will tell.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

ChrisHarris said:


> With the 5800 the unloading can be pretty severe! With a well packed diff I expect that problem will be much less noticible. Right now there is so much traction at the track that it hardly matters but as it gets drier any lifting of that inside wheel will be a problem! Time will tell.


if you want i can check the lhs, they had a pro ball difff in the 50% bin.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

What would that bring the price down to? I really don't see a problem with the stock one if it is slowed down enough. I am curious though!


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

i think it makes it $30 ish +/-. the ball diff is really spendy. i also like the gear diffs. i will check tomarrow. hitting the track late tonight. my daughter has her first real game of the season. she maybe the starting pitcher as well. not to bad with having her cast/splint off for only 2 1/2 weeks


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Go for it Chris! Give your truck some balls..... in the diff! :freak:

:lol:


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Thanks Tom! I needed that this morning. Some nut just did his best to ruin my day with his SUV. I was on my bike. He decided to check the laws of physics: two objects existing in the same space at the same time sort of thing... Coming down a hill this guy passed me and then immeidately pulled over to the right to get by some stopped traffic. The roads have sand all over them so stopping was exciting. Fully locked both wheels.:freak: When i got done yelling at him he claimed he didn't see me. Yeah, then why did the guy behind himm say he moved out to get around me? The adrenaline is coming back to managible levels now, thank you.

So, do you REALLy think the ball diff would make a difference?


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Maybe, maybe not. Hard to say without trying it, but I would say it should help the racing aspect of it. If all you were going to do was bash and only race it every now & then I woulod say don't bother.

Glad you did stop in time. Funny how the All wheel drive helps you get going but doesn't help stoping huh? The world is full of people that think they need to be in front of you & not behind.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Close call. Glad you'll live to ride again. 

The problem though is that guy, and thousands like him, are still out there. They were the reason I gave up riding bikes on the city streets, then motorcycles, and now I avoid driving small cars. It was a guy like that, that forced my Dad into earily retierment from the police force and he was on his police Harley.
Take care guys. Chris take extra care, please.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well, OK, I will be careful. If you insist.

I think I will skip the ball diff. I expect that most of the time driving that truck will be bashing.

Speaking of diffs. Last time I ventured into racing I had all sorts of problems with the Losi diffs. Lots of people were burning them up if utmost care wasn't taken. When I got this truck the diff was toast and I went to the shop to ask them to build it to get it "right". They told me to just build it and they would adjust it for me. Well, I did that and they did that and I have to say that I havne't had to touch it once! Now I only have a few/four packs through it but I'm a happy guy!


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

okay chris no trip to the lhs.
can try and get A os loaded onto my new pc...
when things get going here they goo fast.

but glad your okay, and keep your head up!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I've never had a problem with my Losi diffs, I get an easy 40-50 runs before they start showing any grittyness. My current MF2 hasn't had a rebuild on the diff since I put it together last summer. Probably has 18-20 race days or so on it running Mods & still smooth!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well, obviously YOU know what you are doing.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

My seceret is......... I use AE diff lube on the diff balls & Ronnie grease on the thrust bearing. Can't find Ronnie grease anywhere anymore & I'm about out now though.

I think the new diffs with the spring instead of the conical washers last longer.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I haven't seen the new ones. Can you actually get enough tension on the thrust bearing with springs? You have to crank down pretty darn hard to make these work.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I guess the definition of "crank down hard" would have to be determined.... I set mine so that when I run 2 of my allen wrenches thru the slots in both outdrives to hold them I cant turn the diff gear by hand without a good amount of force (finger hurting force). What I do is tighten it down tighter than it should be and twist the outdrives back & forth a little, then loosten it so it slips when I hold it with the allen wrenches. I then tighten it a little at a time until I get no slip of the diff gear. That's it. 

Now keep the seceret OK?


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

You post in on the INTERNET and call it a secret. It is safe with me.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Thanks Chris! I knew it would be! :tongue: 

I wouldn't think what I wrote would be any suprise to a Losi person, but ya never know.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Morning all!

Got some quality shop time this weekend. Started with some basic organization. Things had gotten so bad I could hardly walk! Added a bench to hold the drill press and scroll saw. Even works as a paint table! Not only did I wrench for a while but I got two lids painted up! Waiting on some decals for mine but Jess now has a classy new body for his XXX4. He was a bit miffed when the body hole marks on the Losi lid didn't match the posts! Of course he drilled them out assuming they would fit. Hey, extra holes just make it lighter right? I still have two more bodies to paint! One Pede body and one for the sedan. At last the air brush seems happier these days. 

I even spent a bit of time on the sedan. Tom, the reason the servo didn't fit ws that the mounts were flipped. . I swapped them and all is good with the world. Got the new power cap for the ESC and hopefully tonight I will get it all wired up. I can't test it except at the track though as I only have foams for it and I don't want to muck them up on the pavement.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Mounts were flipped..... Hhmmnnn....

I spent the majority of the weekend working on my Motorcycle! Need the better Gas Mileage! We're paying 2.29-2.39 per gallon for Regular unleaded. Taht works out to about 6.90 per day in my truck or 2.65 (premium gas) on the bike...... No rocket science there!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

And that is exactly why I ride my bicycle to work! I am obviously closer but I save $2.50 every time I risk my life playing in traffic! And if the price keeps going up, I will even ride when it is raining! At this price that even pays back for the wear and tear on the bike. The added fitness is just a bonus.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Cool, 20 miles one way (shortest route) is a little far for this lard but to pedal anything! But you are correct, if Prices keep going up I'll be riding in the rain too! Won't take long for a rain suit to pay for itself at $4 a day!


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

it's funny you guys are talking mpg today. was debaiting driving the cadi during the week. but with the stop and go i get 14mpg, and my buick i just filled up i am getting about 19mgp..tough choice 

later


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

20 miles each way... You could greatly reduce that lard bud of yours doing that, eh? At least that is what I keep telling myself. Doesn't really work. I'll stick with it being cool just because I am outside.

Speaking of which, it is 62 degrees and very sunny so I am out of here!

Chris


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

it got up to 77 here yesterday! 2 degrees from a record! man it was nice. too bad I spent so much time diagnosing a bad battery connection on my cycle and not riding it. I did get in a small ride after I was done though.

As for pedaling a bike to work 20 miles one way, it would be a good thing there's a hospital 1/2 way because I'd be needing it or the Morgue!!!!! Maybe one of those motorized scooter things....


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I was home today with a sick kid (nothing bad- just sick...) so i didn't get a chance to enjoy the second glorious day of spring around here. Somehow I didn't get to work on my trucks either. Too nice to be sitting n the basement. 

Here is a picture of the latest bod on my stadium truck. It is awaiting decals from my American Lung Association team: Team Mohawk. These are the guys I did the three day ride with last fall. We got to ride through a hurricane! A bit damp but still a blast.










And here is the back of the jersey I sort of modeled this after.










Taking all donations by the way! Awesome cause if a bit Massachusetts centric!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Looks like a nice paint job! I see your pic is Sans Body clips and with the antenna tucked inside..... Quick pic huh? :lol:


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Yeah, you could say that! I was posting a shot to my team so I just grabbed the camera. I don't want to mark the body up with ANYTHING until I all the decals on, get some nice shots etc.

I hadn't even remembered that I hadn't done the antenna hole yet. Oh, and Jesse wants everybody to know that the fade into the flames was his idea! I had a really bad idea including a yellow front that just didn't work and he came up with this transition. I think it worked well.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I think I posted, last Fall that a buddy of mine had lost his 10' wingspan r/c plane. He flies gliders and he had recently bought one that took an electric motor. He used the motor to get it to height for gliding. He had basically used up the batteries and then found that the thermals had taken him way down wind. His whole club cheered him on as he futiley tried to get it back and then watched it drop below the treeline. They had a compass bearing but there was little that could be done. 

The following weekend he, my guys and I all headed into the woods combing high and low for the plane. He had estimated it at about 1/2 mile out. We searched up to .6 miles out by our USGS map. No luck.

This week, he got a phone call! The plane had come to rest ina huge oak tree in somebody's back yard. 1.2 miles from the field!!!! The latest winds and rains brought it down where they found his address on the plane. The plane is toast- all soggy balsa, but all the electronics: servos, receiver brushless motor and ESC all survived! If that is not amazing enough, on rechecking the map, he found the plane was only 500 feet off the compas bearing taken last fall! And that is at 1.2 miles away! That was a pretty good bearing!

What I don't understand is how you can even SEE a 10 foot plane at that distance!


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Great story Chris.

I was out yesterday flying... felt good to use the third eye again... been way to long.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

You have to get out more! I "dragged" the guys out this afternoon for a bashing session. Took the pedes, Jess's XXX4 and my XXXT. We found a couple of HUGE dirt piles to play on, as well as dirt, gravel and grass. the smaller of the two piles was 8-9 feet tall. I couldn't get the Pede up it but the stadium truck smoked right up and over. Of couse that meant a 9+ foot drop! Surprisingly it lived. Over and over again! 

Tons of tumbles and very little damage. Waht more can you ask? I think Sean busted a ball end and we lost two wheel nuts and a handful of body clips. That's my kind of day!

What's the third eye?


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

That is what I call the third eye in your brain that can see what it looks like while driving/flying your vehicle from inside the vehicle. With RC wings more than cars using that eye instead of your two regular ones helps tell you where your vehicle is in relationship to the earth. Helps operate in the third demention.

Know what you mean about draging the kids out to use the trucks. Kev is working on his quad right now and spends most of his free time working on it. Asked how his Maxx was and he said I don't know.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

It actually wasn't that hard to get them out. As long as I did all the prep. It was like pullng teeth to get Jess to even charge up the batts. We have 4 chargers (!). He plugged two of them in. Sean was actually thrilled to be invited. Especially after he found I had rebuilt his truck for him, put on the wheels, charged his radio, chosen a less trashed body... 

We had a great time and that was all that mattered. I am willing to do the work. I don't really see how we will ever get racing though until Jess shows more interest in the "process".


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Hi guys. Just back from Baltimore for the weekend visiting my oldest Son. Went to DC for the Cherry Blossom Festival, saw sights I haven't seen in years. 

I didn't have a problem getting my kids interested in racing, but I was already doing it on my own when they started & I did do everything for them, all they had to do was drive.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

I hear both of you. My RC interest has gone toward flying so I have stopped doing the work on the trucks, so they sit. I'm tempted to make Kev sell some of his RC stuff so he can spend it on the quad, his current intrest and the one that gets most of his time. The good news is that the skills he learned doing RC maintenance has been very useful in his work on the quad. Take care.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Yeah, working on R/C's will increase mechanical aptitude.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Things change...

It broke 70 degrees this last weekend. Glorious sun and all that.
Monday I rode to work, it was 40 degrees but still sunny. I was a bit underdressed but OK. Yesterday, I didn't check the thermometer. I just grabbed the same 40 degree clothing and headed out. Half a mile into the ride i was pretty sure I had misjudged and I was cold. Not many people on the bike path either and they were pretty bundled up. Then my feet went numb and the ears fell off (figuratively). Fighting a HUGE headwind all the way to work I headed straight for the hot showers! I couldnt' believe how cold I had gotten. I am usually careful and even hot from the exertion.

It went all the way to 50 during the day but got real cloudy. I decided I had better head out before it got cold again. No such luck. As soon as I got on the bike I coudl tell it was a bit warmer but not much. The wind, of course, had switched 180 degrees with the flags pointing straight out- into my face again. And then it started to snow. Big wet flakes. Nobody on the path now. I wonder why? 35 degrees when I got home. At least my feet didn't freeze this time.

I'm driving to work today.  Enjoy yoru weather Bill!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

:lol:

I hear ya man... No snow here, but cold! mid 30s in the morning and mid 50s in the afternoon. Still riding the Motorcycle though, saves too much money. I was pretty cold when I got to work this morning, for some reason it seemed colder this morning than it did yesterday. Luckily I'm one of those guys that has a pretty good internal furnace (along with the extra "insulation") that keeps me warmer than alot of people, so it didn't take me too long to warm up once I got to work.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

*It's a tough life but...*

I find myself in a terrible istuation with vacation time to burn. If I don't take it by next week it goes away. so, I am home today, on a sunny Friday, sipping my coffee and NOT at work! (and I have 1 1/2 more days to use next week!)

We plan to head over to the track this afternoon for some bashing and actual practice. I have a bit of work to do on the trucks but generally we are good to go! I STILL haven't gotten the sedan ready. Just not motivated really. 

The track just instituted a 19 turn truck class last night (and I wasn't there) which is pretty cool. My motor of choice has always been the Chameleon 2 and I always felt out gunned in mod class. Now, if they do that on a day I actually get over for the races, i will just be smoked by better drivers/set-up/batteries etc. But not the motor!  I am tempted to toss the brushless into the XXXT just to see what it will do but I con't imagine wanting to race it without much practice! Just too much for me to handle. So, for now that stays in the Pede. I am getting somenew rims/rubber for that to match up with the tires the stadium trucks use on our track. Looking forward to seeing how differently it handles without the M2Ks.

Then, tomorrow I will head over there with Jesse to help them rework the track. So all our practice goes to naught with the new layout. It will be fun to help out though.

Hope everybody is well.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

any pratice on a track is good practice. but you do get a edge with running the same layout. but it does get boring after awhile.

finally have my tscR-10 built, with the body mounted anf trimmed! felt good to get it up and running. the best part i thought my esc had been going bad but it was just a radio glitch with the stock alloy chassis.


crawled on the retaining wall with some hill climb action last night. it was fun! i get over a hour of run time with my T-600 motor, 93/12 gearing and venom 3000mah pack. my friends proto p2300 truck a novak Bl 93/12 and matched 3300mah batts. he gets 20 minutes of run time. but his struck will still get up and scooot!


weather wise we have shifted to more "normal" spring conditions, off and on ran and winds, highs in the high 50's to the high 30's at night. 

well last day of spring break. everyone is a bit under the weather and it's dark and cloudy out. but will try to post a pic of the newly mounted lid.


have a good friday all!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Wow, that was a lot of track time!

We went out yesterday afternoon for a fun bash session and then spent 4 hours today rebuilding the track into a new layout. I am beat! I don't remember the last time I shovelled for anything like that long.

Driving was fun but frustrating. As usual, the Pede had zero problems! I can't imagine a more bullet-proof truck. The body gets trashed because I don't land jumps quit eright sometimes.  Well, OK, I crash a lot. Something about big triples that cause rolls. Funny though how the Pede tends to land on it's wheels more than any other truck I have seen. Must be the high body or something. The M2K's were real bad on the track surface. I was spinning out all over the place. I will definitely order up some rims and tires to better match standard race truck rubber.

The XXXT was a non-starter. I guess our bash session blew the oil out of the rear shocks because I had zero damping. The thing would bounce and flip on everything. Very frustrating. Then there was Jess's XXX4. He was feeling very 13 (can yous ay hormones?  ) and when he busted a shock shaft he lost it. I was able to calm him and then rebuilt both rear shocks and he was a happy camper from that point on. And now I have the shock oil to do mine as well!

When we took breaks from the track building today we got to watch some on-road racing. Both sedans and 1/12th scale. Very impressive! I couldn't believe how fast those guys go through turns. I just have to get my sedan going to see how hard it is. Shoudl be humbling. I'll do it when there isn't a large crowd!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Went out and Bashed the Pede yesterday, Man do I need some tires that get better grip on it! I hate how loose it feels with the stock tires. I don't know if M2K's would be all that much better though.... are they?


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Hi Tom,

Please take this with a big grain of salt, but when I was running the stock tires I could not keep the truck on the ground. With out the electrical tape on the outside edge I was flipping the truck in turns most of the time. With the M2K's on the truck I was much happier with my set up, driving ability, and the truck's overall handeling. I was just bashing with it, no track time with them at all.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Tom, what were you driving on? I generally love my M2Ks but on pavement I find it flips all the time. Or grass, for that matter. Sean's Pede has the stockers up front and it actualy doest much better. M2Ks for get-up and go but LESS grip up front. I dont really understand why the M2Ks helped Bill's issues. I would have thought the opposite.  

Just got back from a day at the beach. Very nice! N ot "warm" but not cold. Jackets were plenty for a good long walk. Sunscreen was left in the car. What putzes! We are all pretty fried. At least it is only the face... I am SO glad spring is here.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

The place across the street (Construction side, new housing going in, my property value going up!) is alot of dry dirt with the occasional lump here and there, piles of dirt, 1 pile of pure sand, stuff like that. I try to get a good run at the huge pile of dirt & it won't accelerate without some major throttle feathering and then if it even hits one of the small klumps it will start sliding and fishtailing. This is a pile of dirt about 6.5-7ft tall that a few motorcycles and bicycles have been riding over, when I do get some speed and hit it right there is some major air! I managed to do it a couple of times & it was just way cool! 

I could put on the race tires and be hooked up but i don't want to use those for bashing (besides they're small!). I'm going to take it up to the campsite this summer and play alot so that means sandylight grassy surfaces & treated roads.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

When you say it fishtails, is it always starting in one direction or is it pretty random? I ask because both have happened with me. At Monster Jam last year any time I got on the throttle (and we are talking carpet here) the truck would spin to the left. Turned out I had something binding on the left side of the truck- perhaps an over tight wheel nut or a tweaked bearing. That extra drag allowed (forced?) the right wheel to unload causing the spin. I took the whole thing apart and when it went back together all was fine. No more spin. Now, on dirt- especially looser dirt, I have the same problem but it is fishtailing. I am guessing the diff is unloading randomly with one tire breaking free. Yes, like you, I plan to run race tires to see what happens but I also want to put that heavy Losi diff glop in and see how much I can slow down the diff action. if it is tight then that wheel spin should be eliminated. That wa swhy I was aksing about the ball diff a couple weeks ago. Just haven't had the chance to tear it down and try the fix.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I don't think I got a bind in it because if I put on the race tires (M3 Holeshots) it doesn't do it. I'll double check the wheel nuts though. The fishtailing is when I'm making a run at the hill & hit an imperfection in the run up, it really upsets the truck. I know it's not because of the suspension, I really believe it's those icky stock tires, they look good but function poorly. I'm gonna stop at the hobby shop on the way home and see what they have in stock for replacement rubber. May end up with M2Ks.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Without a doubt the stockers are way too stiff! They are like undamped shocks. You will find a huge improvement in that particular situation with M2Ks. Make sure you drill some holes in the rims to vent the tires. Once they are glued on without the vents they will bounce almost as badly.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

It took me awhile to understand your comment Chris. But after thinking about it I get your point.

But. For my driving skills, having the softer rubber tires on the truck gave me more time to react to the trucks action. 

For example, with the stock tires I would go into a turn and just about the time I notice that it is going over, it does. With the softer tire that same action would not happen so fast and I would be able to correct in time to prevent the roll over. The same was true just driving down one of my roads. As the truck took on speed each time the Traxas tire hit a small rock the whole truck would bounce in the other direction. With the M2K's the tire would take most of the impact of that small rock and the trucks reaction, if any, was much less, which maded it easier for me to stay on line.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

And I get yours! The softer tire- especially vented work with the susension to keep the truck on an even keel. With stiff tires it is all up to the shocks and unless you have lighter weight oil in there than most people do, it gets bounced. The sidewall flex is a good point. My probem is that the side lugs grab too much, flipping the truck. Of course your Pede has probably never seen concrete or tar eh? Or grass, for that matter!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

ChrisHarris said:


> Of course your Pede has probably never seen concrete or tar eh? Or grass, for that matter!


Probably not, just buffolo chips! :freak:


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

You guys......

The only concrete it drives on is the little patch behind our warehouse and thats where I take it everytime I want to ware off some rubber:lol:


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I remember that patch. Traction stinks there. No Buff pies to grip into.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Well, I bought a set of Imex All-T's..... Even though they are large (very large!). They do work well though. Just have to adjust my gearing a little more to get it right, I dropped 1 tooth automatically with the stock I have in it but I think I need to drop 1 or 2 more. I would have dropped 2 teeth but I didn't have a 17 tooth pinion available so I got a 18 on it which is a little too high for it.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

What motor are you running?


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

tommckay said:


> Well, I bought a set of Imex All-T's..... Even though they are large (very large!). They do work well though. Just have to adjust my gearing a little more to get it right, I dropped 1 tooth automatically with the stock I have in it but I think I need to drop 1 or 2 more. I would have dropped 2 teeth but I didn't have a 17 tooth pinion available so I got a 18 on it which is a little too high for it.


how do you have your all-ts mounted? i didn't even bother with mine. i just tossed them in the wheel/tire drawer.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Got a stock in it now (a blue endbell handout) but thinking of going to a stockified. My "stockified" is a Paradox stock can with bearings and a 18x2 arm. fast little motor that way... Probably have to go down to a 15 tooth or larger spur. Don't even know what size the spur is I have on it. :freak:

Peter, I just mounted them up on some stock Pede rims. A couple of them are WAY out of balance though. I was playing with it last night and taped weight on the light side of the tire, got 2 1/4oz lead weights & 4 stainless screws later it is still out of balance!!  I just taped the weights in to see what it would take, but jeez!

I Glued them so on the way out of balance ones I may cut them off and try some weight inside the tire. You could see the out of balance tires shaking the truck on the pavement when I had it out running full speed.

Other than the balancing issue & rather large size, they are soft rubber and hook up well. I may end up looking at an extended chassis & plop a Maxx body on it.... might be cool


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I can't believe they would even try to sell tires that weere that badly made. Very disappointing.

I have been playing with the TLT today. Well, working on it. Not playing. I have a receiverlined up for it but for right now, I think i am going to take the FM out of the Pede so I have the three channels I need. That might mean I go back to glitch city with the Novak though. I hope not! I do like running that truck.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Well, I got the worst balanced tire somewhat balanced out last night. I played with it a bit and when I took one 1/4oz weight and taped it to the tread it was slightly heavy. I played with it a little and found the right weight if I had it taped to the tread. So for the size of the tire I need to increase weight if I want to have the weight on the rim, but I can get away with less weight if I get it out towards the treads. I took it off the rim & removed the foam (not a real easy task on these tires!) took my exacto and cut small slits in the foams outer edge and inserted my weights (4/40 cap head screws) into the slits and glued them in with rubber cement. I put the foam back into the tire (even harder task!) mounted the rim and checked balance, had to adjust the position of the foam in the tire a few times but I got it close enough for me.

It was quite a process, but I can't say I'm unhappy with the tires, just wish they were slightly smaller. If the sidewall was 3/4 what it is now they would be perfect.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

tom,

i am so unhappy, i contacted imex about a refund on them. twice and never got a response. i love my imex clag dawgs but i don't think i will buy another set of their tires. to a point you get what you get when you get a 1st version of something, but to get what i got is baffling.

but glad you go them sorted out. i ripped one foam trying to remove it. i have never seena tire foam that dense. even when i was looking for TC foams.

would like to see pics of them mounted up when you get a chance.

hello everyone!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I'll get some pics, just have to clean up the body (gotta be pretty!).


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Aarrgggghh! 6+ inches of snow yesterday! Even the weather channel was here doing stories.... 83 degrees last Tuesday, 6+ inches of snow Sat/Sun..... Jeez.

Still gotta get the Pede pics w/all-T's taken.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Ouch! That stinks. I saw a photo in our paper today of a guy in Michigan at the driving range in the snow. I thought about you! I feel better about the rain we got!

Had high hopes for truck time this weekend and it just didn't happen. Fiddled with the TLT and the sedan (wiring that GM V12 is a pain in the butt!) but didn't even touch the Pede. That needs a diff slowing! Hopefully time will miraculously appear to let me play...


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Well aren't we gabby!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

shhhh. we is sleeping.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Got pics of the pede yesterday after I took it out and bashed a bit.... Much dirtier than before! I think I really like the All-Ts! 
I have to move the body back to the factory mounting position (I have it set too low) but the tires work great. They seem to have real good traction & dig in the dirt well. It will take some gearing adjustments though! 

I'll clean it up a bit and take some "clean" shots and get them hosted & posted for ya this weekend (I hope!)


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well. It is about time. Now we have something to talk about.

I have not spent enough time on the trucks. Lots of rain to prevent runnng and lots of enertia to keep me from actualy getting them ready to run. Seriously though, I got the new grease into the Pede tranny and have been awaiting good weather. I found that both front and rear body posts are busted though. The local shop doesn't have them and Tower is out. Why is it that Tower makes you order THREE of something if they back order it for you? I think I can make them usable for a bit. Just have to stay off the lid. Like that will happen.

finally ordered up some rubber for the sedan. I have foams but I don't want to ruin tem on the pavement. Now I will have a chance to run this thing somewhere other than the track.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Try a pic.... My dirty Pede with my "race trim" body









Meaning the body is lowered & set back a little


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Side view:








And then clean with stock body mounts:


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Up for a tire size comparison shot? The All-T's on the truck, Stock treads, & regular 2.2 race tires.










Went out and destroyed my wash job tonight, This truck is alot of fun with these All-T's on it! It does work better with the body riding on the stock mounts and a fresh cut motor in it too!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I like the tire comparison! I can't imagine running tires that big though. Gearing must be a bear. It probably runs over pretty much anything in it's path though. And that is always a good thing.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Finally got some shop time in! Got the TLT going pretty well. I picked up a couple of FM receivers so I can run all my trucks without having to carry multiple radios! That gives me the glitchfree pede AND the 4WS TLT! Happy happy.

Got the XXXS together as well. I have some street tires on order as I don't want to kill the foams so it was jsut a bit of driving on the cement in the basement. Not nearly enough room for that! Especially without reverse  . I went to plan out the lid and that was when I got frustrated! I had read that isopropyl will remove charpie from lexan. Fiiguring that I had iso wipes for cleanign glasses I marked up the outside of the body. Didn't like what I had done and found the wipes don't work! ARG! So, I have to take a run to the pharmacy for a real bottle of iso... Seeing as how I really didn't have a great plan for the body I figure that will happen some time soon but not jsut now.

Rain rain go away! It has finally stopped but now the ground is all wet. Good for cleaning the tires but not much else. *sigh*. Hope you all are having great weekends!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I did. Found myself out Bashing with the pede more, those big 'ol tars make it a very capable off roader with very few places I couldn't go that my son could with his E-Maxx. If my pede was 4x4 it probably would have went more places! The construction area right across the street is just too inviting! 

The only bummer is that I lost a chunk of the body somewhere yesterday. I knew about the crack in the rear corner, but somehow the rear quarter came up missing during the bash session... . Oh well. 

Real racing next weekend, My XXX Kinwald 1 and XXXT MF2 will get their work out.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

wOw

look how far we have fallen ! 


hope everyone is well.
been wrenching on a proto type tlt part all week and chargin some batts to give it run through.





peter


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I need a snorkle to run my trucks these days. It has rained buckets here for four of the last six weekends.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

*Lost my LHS!*

Headed over to the local HobbyTown for some motor spray just now and it is closed! There is a sign saying that as of yesterday it is closed forever! I had no idea they were having any sort of trouble. I am guessing they lost their lease or that there was a death in the family or something. Totally stinks though. There are no other shops any where near here that I know of.

After fulfilling my Mom's Day duties I got plenty of time in the shop today. It is raining agian. What else is there to do? Got the XXXS painted!!!!!









This is a Losi body and a Losi car so I blindly followed their cut lines. So much for faith. I had to do quite a bit more carving to make the wheels clear the body but I thought it came out OK.

Got it out in one of the drier moments and it was fun. Briefly. It had a strange glitching problem that ended up with it running awya from Jesse. (it is always Jesse...   ). I got it back into the shop and found that I had wired the capacitor to the wrong leads! Instead of being on the battery leads it was across the motor's! No wonder it left! And, to make it worse, it was totally melted from the current. Luckily I didn't kill my fancy GM ESC. (I think). 


Spent the rest of the time trying to resurrect a previously sweet Fantom P-94 handwound motor. The brushes were GONE. The comm was hurting. Al that is better but I still can't get one brush to move freely. Maybe time for a new endbell. Which sent me to HobbyTown. *sigh*.

And now the weekend is over.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Bummer for you Chris. No LHS anymore  

No "Pede abuse" for me this weekend, I raced Saturday & did fair to poorly. Couldn't catch a break in my truck main and finished yucky. Not a lap down, but no where near where I should have finished based on how my truck would run. 

Still have some left over charged packs to use up, so I believe I'll be Pede bashing this week! Wheee!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

No comments on the paint job. Nobody likes my bumblebee....


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I thought it looked more like a "Danger" insignia.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

chris the paint reminds me of the heavey stickers we marked 75lbs and higher packages with at fedex,, "!cation team lift!"  but it does look good. 

tom i have some e-maxx questions for you. a friend down under is interested in the Emaxx. but he is worried about parts breakage. since all his parts will be mial order from the states. the truck will be used as a basher to replace his savage(the neigbors were getting on hm about the noise ).

i have never heard meny complaints other then it eats batteries and sort run times with mod motors. he is thinking of the new novak maxx Bl as well. 

thanks for the help. and hope everyone is well!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

On the Maxx - Same as with anything, the more power you put into it the more maintenance it will need. If he has good batteries he can get 7-9 minutes (or more) of run time in stock form depending on how heavy a finger he has. Run time will increase with the Brushless, but may cause some things to wear or break faster.

I would just run it stock and keep an eye on it replacing parts as necessary. If he does put the BL system in it he might want to keep certain parts on hand.

He should stock the following:
Outdrives
Idler gears
Slider shafts
a spare diff
Front & rear bulkheads
Maybe some skidplates.

He can get all that cheap on E-Bay, not that he HAS to have them, but if he has spares on hand it will get him going again quick should those common parts fail.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

thank yo very much!

hope everyone has a good friday the 13th


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Hey, I like that! Maybe I can find some hazard stickers! That would apply to my driving skills.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Hi Guys! :wave:


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Hi to you too! Things have been pretty crazy around here and the trucks haven't seen any attention to speak of. I have moved them out of my way a couple times but that is all. Pretty sad. My guys have completley lost interest.

Spent this evening building Sean a set of stilts. I had built him some a while back and he keeps wanting BIGGER. These are two feet off the ground. Of course Mom wants him to have a spotter whenever he is up on them. I figure he can do pretty well on his own. If/when he falls though, it is like a big tree coming down. where is he going to land?


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Hi to all. Hope everyone is doing well. Me, getting along. No RC at all. Thats it, everything thing else is just fluff.:lol:


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Raking leaves is on my agenda for the weekend..... Gotta clean up my campsite up North. Whee!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

My weekend- completley devoid of r/c should be excellent! I am going to a trail building school with a bunch of other mountain bikers. Two days of instruction and practice on the latest techniques on repairing, siting, designing, laying out and building multi-user trails. That plus camping, riding, partying and SUN should make it awesome.

And I just feel the need to take tomorrow off to get ready! All is good in that little part of my world.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

been working on the tlts as always but made some head way. had a fun little bash session with a friend yesterday. broke another servo horn on the big truck. has alloy ones coming in today at the lhs. 

but the family and my friend saw the 12:01am showing of star wars episode 3. was good, way better then 1&2 but no big supprises, just nice. was a bit of a weird time in line. a handfull of people dressed and palyed with light sabers and such.

well happy early weekend to all!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Hi all! 

Just got back from an awesome but EXHAUSTING weekend of trail work and mtb riding. Somehow we managed to avoid most of the rain and got lots of stuff done. Learned tons as well. Too bad none of it is applicable to r/c!  One guy in the group was lamenting that I hadn't brought something to play with. Turns out he was an old r/cer. Had one of the original Hornets! He was shocked when I told him what that would be worth NIB today!

I am beat. Way too much work and fun. Need to spread that out over a full week maybe. Not that we would work any more slowly. Probably just drive ourselves into the ground.

The local track had their first ever Enduro over the weekend on their new outdoor track. Thaty sucker is HUGE! I haven't driven on it but the photos make it look like the 1/8th scale bugs had more than enough room to let it rip. I have no idea how long it was taking to do a lap. Looked like fun though. Hopefully I can get out there soon and try it out.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Hey all!

Hope everybody is having a grand Memorial Day weekend! This is actually the first sunny weekend since maybe March? It hit 70! People are dropping from the heat!  

Got in a couple great mtb rides with Jesse. He is coming along nicely! Especially when he is on his Mom's bike! She has a nice light ride that actually works! Lots of fun. Hopefully it is the start of a regular thing.

Now, onto the relevant stuff. I am about ready to give up the trucks. I am fully convinced that the kids could care less about them taking up basement space. They haven't touched or mentioned them in weeks. jess was all hot to race his XXX4 and then nothing. I know, he is a teen and as such, expected to be that way but... I have "looked" at the trucks occasionally. I have thoughts of projects but have taken no action towards them. It sucks that I have so much work at work. That was where I got most of my machining done for the Clods. Now it is a non-starter. And if I had the time, I have nobody to run them with. I have already decided to put the XXXS on the sales block. I will probably just bring it out to the track and put it in their used display. I had hoped to use it on their indoor track but I have had it out ONCE since I bought it. I have better uses for my money than to tie it up sitting in the basement. I might put together a basic Clod chassis or two and sell off the trucks I have. Don't know about the TLT. That is pretty cool and I could see keeping that for kicks. The Pede and the XXXT? They stay! I don't care how out of the hobby I get, I can always see taking them out. I just wish I had others to play with. *sob*.

Of course this may all change if the weather stays better. Hard to even think about it with weeks of rain... Just needed to sulk in public for a while. I am over it. Thanks for listening.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

sorry tohear, but i do understand. the weather family and life in general doesn't understnad the rc hobby. wiht ahat you do sell i hope it goes well. and you always seem to get a good price. 

i have been hooked up with a race ready roller pro4. a friend who manges the lhs whants me to try 10th scale stock. i also got a m-18 roller, well it cam with 2 servos, a spy esc and some extra bits as well. i finally fixed the servoi in the mini cooper and plan on some esc swapping. want to get the evader st runnig for a little off road speed. i had put a new 16x2 in it(last summer and ran it once!) and the esc i put in it doesn't work right. so i have to figure out what i am going to do with it!.


other then the norm, my kids each are playing ball. scott's team finished the season in secound. they start a tourney nest weekend. and Emilee is pitching well, but well her team isn't muchof a team(i will leace it at that). she has held up well and has pitchedf 90% of the innings for her team.

hope everyone else is good and healthy.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I had a pretty good weekend, even managed to snap a couple pics of the Pede in action! Of course I had to have my son drive while I took pics, it's kinda hard to drive and take pics at the same time! These are pics of it up at the campgrounds in Harrison we have property at. Enjoy!


















And a final one doing Donuts....


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Tell me he kgt the second back on all fours! Are those the All-T's on that? Look pretty nice.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Yup those are All-T's, I actually find that I like them alot.

I wish I could say my son saved it after the bicycle trick, but he didn't. He did a tumble turd and ended up on it's lid. I Have a real short grainy video I took with the digi cam that shows him doing the same thing but landing on all fours, just don't know how I'd post it.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

tom nice pics!

thanks for sharing. do you plan on trimming the body, or do the tires not rub on it much? no running of the new cars i got. i did pick up a new body fo rthe pro4 yesterday. i got the new proline mazda 6. not a i car i love, but i am getting the same body for my new m-18 as well. going with a simple 3 color paint job.

but how does this sound for a color combo to you guys?.
a custom metalic yellow covering about 2/3 thinds of the body(car will be cut length wise by the colors), a pearl white 1/2 inch stirpe and the test silver or charcoal grey. nothing fancy but not a one color paint job either. 

well we have been a slow bunch for a few weeks. we had relly nice weather middle of last week through monday. we hit the mid 90's on saturday and the low 70's monday. the rain has moved back in wiht a balmy 50's temp.

well later all, 
and thanks for the color help.
-peter-


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Peter, I like the sounds of that color scheme! Post pix if/when...

Well, we actually broke 60 degrees today! (it was nice over the weekend but I feel like whining). Still no sun but I will take what I can get. First day of June and I am stilling riding to work in long sleeves and pants. Totally wrong.

Just heard that the local trqck has stopped on-road racing for the summer. I guess that means I will be selling the sedan on eBay. Or here perhaps. Oh well. Would have liked to keep it local.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

The only time I've noticed any tire rub is when I'm turning and the suspension compresses.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

thanks chris.

i mixed a custom yellow the other day but have had things come up. i am getting the okay to go to school for retraining. emilee crashed into another kids at reccess and had a ER run to the dentist and baseball playoffs start today. was hopping to have the bodies masked, but i haven't gotten t it with everything else going on.

have had a bit of a comedy of errors trying to get my pro4 running. always missing something!lol, first it was servo mounts( a pro4 only part) now i am missing some counter sink screws to mount them ohh well just means another trip to the lhs.

but i did get a okay batt for $10 used at the track. someothing to get me around for a few practice sesions. so i need to get the body painted asap.

later all.

peter


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I got tired of not having the right screw and placed a large order with microfasteners for a bunch of stainless stuff. Now I have tons of just about everything I could need. Well, I actually didn't get any metric which was a mistake but the Losis and MY stampede are all good! :thumbsup:


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

i have a ton of self tapping screws, but that is not what i neeed. lol

never is. i have been tempted to order some from rcscrewz. i have their tlt kit and it's okay. want something a little stronger though. who did you get yours from?


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Microfasteners.com When you think about what you pay at the LHS, their prices are crazy low. Assuming you want 25-100 of a given screw size.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

thanks for the link chris. i will have to figure out a big buy with a firend. you can never have to many screws  i think for now i am going to grab a few at the lhs and to get her running. still need to read the instructions for the esc. it's one of the ones you set the power curve and what now with a setup hand held unit,

maybe smarter then i am! if i get the lid painted tonight i may throw a different esc init for now. having to make some phone calls today. got the okay for a retraining program. 

thanks again and hope all are well.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

It looks like RC truck and cars are becoming a thing of the past. I’ve discovered that even though I live in a great place to run them I just don’t seem to do so anymore. So much has changed over the years. Kevin’s maxx sits under the bed collecting dust and all our other stuff is in boxes. The big discussion this evening was well if you want to become dive certified who is going to pay for the 2k in gear, lessons, and stuff. 



Anyway, he is starting to find odd jobs around, looking at thirteen years of stuff that has value, and making a long term commitment to something and stop just “exploring”. We no sooner get his quad finished and now its dive equipment, I’m done. All this is to say that depending on his approach there might be a lot of good RC stuff on the market soon.



I know you guys don’t want this stuff but I think he will sell it very low and I’m sure you could roll it over to people you know and run with and make a few bucks. I don’t know anyone who would want it but you guys so I thought I would ask.



Having gone from a daily poster, to reader, and now to the sell off and good by phase of Hobby Talk I’m sad. Chris, Tom, and Peter you guys are great, I think of you as friends.



Bill


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

well i am one going to miss anyone here who leaves the hobby. but i do hope you hang out and see what is going on. had to go and talk to some school district admin today. some issues have poped up at the kid's school. things that should be a non issue(safty!). 

i have been giving the go a head with picking a retraining couse/program/degree. last time the i was denigned. i head in for a "interveiw" and testing session at the local comunity colledge. hope it goes well.

and ope to hear from everyone soon. rc or not.


-peter-


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Bill, I can certainly relate! Both to the lack of driving (as usual, it has to do with friends to do it with) and the ever changing expensive desires of a 13 yr old! Jesse has gone through so many hobby and entertainment changes I couldn't count. I am trying to be philisophical about it. Each one has given me the chance to spend time (and money) with him. he has learned a lot, we have had fun. Right now Jesse wants a new computer... (I'd rather have him getting dive certified if it got him more excersize). I have suggested he sell off his buggy but he is still resisting that so maybe there is still hope! 

Don't let him sell his stull to cheap! have HIM check out the Traxxas sales page and the HobbyTalk sale page and get a real sense of the value of the trucks. As for you, didn't Q hook you up with an old Hornet? Although they have re released those that might be worth something now! What all do you have?

Keep in touch.

Peter, Good luck on the interivews and all that follows!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey Bill, I can understand the RC thing where you are, not too many people out there to run with and running alone can get boring after a while. Being on a "sparsely" populated island doesn't help either, there's a good RC crowd on the mainland but getting to them or them getting to you becomes kinda impractical. 

I'm sure that if I didn't have a good solid racing scene here in Southeast Michigan my RCing days would have been done years ago (and alot of $$ saved/spent on other stuff). I've made alot of friends thru RC, and the larger part of the RC community in the Michigan area know who I am.

If you do sell off the RC stuff you don't have to say goodbye. There's no rules that say you MUST have RCs to chat on a RC message board! If that was the case we all would have been booted A LONG TIME AGO for taking up space in a Stampede forum talking about everything but Stampedes...... Like now! :lol:

Do what Chris says and have him check the Buy/Sell forums to get a "worth" idea.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Thanks guys for the understanding, kind words, and good advice. We went into Avalon last night for the school's awards ceramony, Kevin recived a math award, and had a chance to talk through most of this issue on the way home. He understands our point and is deciding what he wants to do. 

He said, 1) I will always keep the pede, just for fun. 2) He wants to be dive certified so he will sell the rest of his stuff to get the gear.

After looking at the going rate for a used emaxx I realized he will not generate alot of cash with his RC stuff. So we're still thinking.

Take care.
Bill


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Tell him congrats on the award!

Must be nice (not) to have a short 1.5 hour drive back from the nearest "town" . I think it's a good thing to know what you want and have that goal to work towards. No, the maxx etc. may not get him much but it is a start. Hey, he could sell your Jeep! Not that anybody could drive it without the island permit. You do keep that locked up, right?


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Nah, the jeep sits ready to go with the key in it. Other than locking up the warehouse, ranges, and camp store at night and keeping the medications and flammable stuff locked up nothing is locked. Nice to live in such a place.

I have a lot of respect for the people who drive the island everyday. It is a hard thing to do. If I do it more than once a week I start going nuts. But when you do it every once and awhile it's a great drive. The trick is doing it slow and easy enjoy the views and have a nice talk. If you hurry you might gain ten minutes but you could loose your life if something goes wrong.

Kevin has another week of school and then I think he will start his sell off. Another option is having Mark do an ebay thing. He has been thinking about doing it anyway. He just got married though and life is all different for him now so he is looking for the time to do it.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

http://www.one18th.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=10913
http://www.one18th.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=10914

the new paint jobs i have done for the M-18 and the pro4. both mounted but no tails or stickers on them.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Cool! Big and little brother! They going to have identical stickers as well? That would be trick!


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

ChrisHarris said:


> Cool! Big and little brother! They going to have identical stickers as well? That would be trick!


the cars are both proline mazda 6-s. the stickers will be close. but i think a little different. i want to have some one18th.com stickers on the micro. and i should eb getting some custom stickers with my name on them. hoprefully soon.

and thank you very much. going to try and crry the design over to the rock pleazer i have for the tlt-10 as well. will mask it and decide from there.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

WOW! No posts since the 12th? What y'all doin?

I was on vacation in Paducah KY from the 14th thru the 19th. Here's a pic of what I was doing........








A bike Rally for intruderalert.com

This was at a gas stop at the Southern end of "Land between the Lakes" in Tennessee on one of the group rides, we kinda took it over.....
That's my bike in the Right forground with the 2 red helmets on the seat.

Had a blast!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Here's another pic when we had a group ride to "Garden of the gods" in Illinois










And here's my wife at one of the scenic overlooks








I'm bummed that my vacation is over


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Yes indeed, doesn't it stink when vacations end? I don't even know when I will get mine this year. August for sure but not exactly when or how long.

No posts as I have nothing RC to say at all. Still planning to sell off most of our stuff to finance bike stuff. I keep going into the basement and get so discouraged at how much stuff I have NIB that I never used. How much money was spent matters some in retrospect but not as much as the overwhelming volume of stuff. I don't know where to begin. I have decided the Clods need to be parted out fo best value. it just sucks to sit down and wrench on a vehicle that you wont be using. Much more fun when you are moving forward than backwards I guess.

I am hoping that whith the boy's schools getting out I will find the time to take a trip with one or both down to the track. That might well reignite some interest. If nothing else, I plan to sell (or try to sell) some of the stuff on their used display. Rather keep it local if possible. I keep flip-flopping about what to keep. I THINK the Pede and the XXXT will stay. The Pede because it is ageless and will always be fun to pull out when the urge arises. The XXXT simply because it isn't worth much and is pretty cool to run wide open at times. Still haven't dropped the 5800 in it!:freak:


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for the photos Tom. It brought back some great memories of my motorcycle tripping days. Makes me want my bike back.

Now that life has calmed down a bit around camp, we are into our 2nd week of summer camp, I can start to focus on other things like gathering together all our RC stuff. I'm with you Chris on how much stuff/money is in the RC boxes. Not that much of the money is recoverable but man....

It looks like we will be keeping the pede and evader for when the mood strikes us and enough support equipment to keep them running. The rest will go which is the Emaxx and Hornets.

Glad to hear from you guys, take care.

Bill


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

What? You're both gonna sell off stuff?

What's this world coming to?


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

And yet Jesse still wants to hold on his XXX4 that you, TOM, sold off.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

I wish there were other options. I just need to stop spending money on Kevin's toys and let him earn the cash this time. I know, does anyone want to rent an Emaxx?


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Yeah, OK you got me Chris! :lol: 

I'd like to buy a quad for up north.... But I don't think it will happen, I need a new 1:1 truck first.


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

Well, my pede has been getting used alot lately. Not so much jumping,but just running up and down the alley.:tongue:


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

well i have been working on and finished(for the most part) a tl-01 stretch. it makes the wheel base 12 1/4" witch is 2" longer then stock. this was done to allow use of a hpi charger body on it. i cut the car in half right in between the steering and the battery slot.


i wanted the owner to splurdge for esc over the stock msc. but he is not interested. if he had gone with the esc option i could have cut the car in a different location and hide all the electronics. but he is getting more into it the more he sees it. so wee will see 

the width is pretty good. i thought i would need to run some longer axle stubs. the front is almost too tight of a fit. he does auto body so he is going to use the heat gun at work to try and "flare" the fenders to allow full steering. 

here are the pics, hope to get one of the body mounted(looks very cool, makes me want to do a el camino!) today.

http://one18th.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=11382
http://one18th.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=11383
http://one18th.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=11384


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

http://one18th.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=11455

and here is a pick of the completed car. hope you like it.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Very nice Charger! So is that chassis 190mm or 200 wide? I want to try something like that with either the Cuda or Charger, I was wondering about the wheelbase, it had to be extended 2"? what was the original wheelbase on the TL01? sorry for all the questions, but this is a project I am really interested in!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Questions are good.

Nothing RC related but I had to share!
Sean's soccer coach got in a bit of trouble last week, using "inappropriate language" in front of the kids and was kicked out of the league. He asked me to fill in as coach (assisitant) or the guys wouldn't get a chance to be in the big tournament. So I did. Coached last Saturday (the new head coach was out of town). We won. That made us winners in our Under 10 division, and put us in the cup. We played three games this weekend. The last two in 95 degree heat. We won two and took home the Commissioner's Cup!!!! I am floating on air. I am also wiped out from the ehat. Way too much sun. Thank goodness the soccer season is over!!!!!!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Did ya at least wear cool sunglasses so you could have that Raccoon look? There were alot of raccoon looking guys at the bike rally!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well, I had shades but I also had to wear my coach's cap so the face came out unburned. My neck though.....


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

tommckay said:


> Very nice Charger! So is that chassis 190mm or 200 wide? I want to try something like that with either the Cuda or Charger, I was wondering about the wheelbase, it had to be extended 2"? what was the original wheelbase on the TL01? sorry for all the questions, but this is a project I am really interested in!


the tl-01 had a 10 1/4 inch wheel base and had to have the 2 inches added. it is not a 190 or 200 mm body.. it is the hpi savage/maxx body. and i like it when people ask questions. i would have answered sooner but no notice their was a reply. thought you guys didn't like it! 

got a chance to run it, it drives kinda nice and seems to track better then stock. but very dukes of hazzard feeling when you drive it  i didn't take a lot of pics durong the build. had a few to many projects on the bench to get done.

chris congrates on the soccer win. 
we are all league sported out. but emilee nad i still work on her pitching and scott is foaming at hee mouth to shoot some hops again.

best wishes to everyone


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Thanks Peter, is it between 190 & 200 or wider/narrower? I've got my HPI RS4 chassis that I rallified & was thinking of a Charger or Cuda body for it. But its at 200mm & Narrowing it wouldn't be a big deal, but it would be very difficult to lengthen the chassis on it!

You said your buddy was thinking of flaring the front fenders with a heat gun for steering clearance, so it must be narrow in front but was the TL01 190 or 200 wide? I know the PT cruiser body I stuck on my Maxx for a few races was 200mm so I was thinking HPI's Cuda & Charger would be 200 as well.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

the body is closer to 190(and the tl-01 is a 190 chassis) i believe. but what happens is it tucks under as the body comes down. and the heat gun did work. he reshaped it but it went back to the original shape. and the wheel wells are flat on the top and not rounded.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Thanks again. I guess I'll just have to buy a cuda body and try it out. Worst case scenario is I would mount it on my Maxx, not a big fan of car bodies on monster trucks though.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

tommckay said:


> Thanks again. I guess I'll just have to buy a cuda body and try it out. Worst case scenario is I would mount it on my Maxx, not a big fan of car bodies on monster trucks though.


you have to post pics if you try it. the hood on the cuda has a nicer non blower motor option. and mounts in better as well. i almost picked up the cuda the other day. but i am wanting the new proline moab 2.2s witch shoul dbe out anytime now.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Will do Pics if I do it. No blower for me, I like the regular hood better.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Hey all! Just stopped by to say hello. I have been busy selling off my goodies on other forums. It is pretty scary how much I have brought back in. So far about $500 with another $300 pending. It would be great if I could rationalize respending that cash but it isn't going to happen. Not at once that is.  

Sean has also decided to join the band wagon and wants me to sell off his Pede. I haven't cleaned it up yet but if there is any interest before I post it around the other forums:

I can sell it several way from rolling chassis to RTR. Hop-ups are full RPM carriers and bearings, steel outdrives, aluminum idler, M2K rear tires, Mashers up front.A number of bodies that have all seen better days, Hitec servo (probably a 625 but I haven't checked), Rooster ESC, Futaba low end AM radio and receiver (or a JR Python in new condition) and a Chameleon 2 motor, freshly tuned, of course.

I am thinking part it out for the chassis/ESC/radio but I will entertain offers!

Hope all are well!


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

doing okay, how much for it as a roller with esc?

still need to ohave one runing pede since i gutted the rusty and pede for the tlts


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

hey!

Would you go $80 shipped? It is in great shape mechanically but worn around the edges. I can send you photos if you are interested.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

ChrisHarris said:


> hey!
> 
> Would you go $80 shipped? It is in great shape mechanically but worn around the edges. I can send you photos if you are interested.


as long as it's all their and that is with the rooster right?
i trust you  i can paypal or send you a money order(no fees that way) if you want. [email protected]


but on the RC front i have built a new motek panther pro m-18 chassis kit. but still haven't had the bench time to tear the pro4 apart to check for damage after a wreck at practice. i went dead in the middle of back streight, and got T-boned by another racer. broke my batt in two. but was able to fix it and run some more. but the car felt off.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Paypal works fine for me. ([email protected]) Yes, the Pede is all there (well, except for a bit of the tranny housing that was cut out for a cooling fin...). This was Sean's Pede and althought I have my own Pede this one has always held together better. The rooster is actually very new. fresh from a rebuild at Novak. maybe 5-6 packs through it. Sean pretty much gave up on trucks quite a while back hence the sale...


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

i will send it out monday evening after my check comes


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Damn! caught snoozin! I'd have bought it in a heartbeat. Where's that corner I can cry in?


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Wait guys, we could have a bidding war!!! Not. Sorry Tom.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

tommckay said:


> Damn! caught snoozin! I'd have bought it in a heartbeat. Where's that corner I can cry in?


if i end up not runnig it i will offer it up back here. but think it will go over huge with the kids. and more bullet prof then the evaders. witch i ran today and had fun with it!

chris money sent.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

..................................................................................:freak:


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Peter, money received. I will get that boxed and out to you asap. My car is in the shop at the moment making shipping a bit more of a hassle. Nothing that $900 wont cure though  I look at it as a couple/few car payments which I am not making by driving this old wreck. I suspect it will drive quite a bit better now! For those bucks, one would hope so.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

that is a big bill. hope it runs okay. no hurries and worries chris. get your full size ride taken care of. just let me know when your sending it. 

i dont know what it is. if i am startig feel better/on track or what. but i have just been loving all my rc toys. i have run everything but the parts evader in the last week. my mini giant is my fav right now. was getting as much air off the little jump i made out front. not the same distance but good air all the same. and it lands smooth with the 3racing shocks.


hope everyone is good and doing well. with or without the rc's


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I've been ignoring my R/C's a little lately, I did run a couple packs thru the Pede over the 4th, but that's about it. There's the series race this weekend but I don't think I'm gonna go, gonna go up north instead. probably take the Pede along for S & G.

Got my credit app in for a new 1:1 truck.... an '05 F-150 4x4 supercab. We'll see if my credit is good enough now. Should be, but I'll almost feel better if I get turned down strange as that may seem. Haven't had a payment on a car in 4 years (just my motorcycle) so I'm a little aprehensive about it. But having a new vehicle would be very nice. Then I can sell my Suburban. Whoever buys that will probably get one hell of a deal with all the work & $$ I've put into it. New Motor, Trans, Rear end, brakes, exhaust, Damn thing is pretty much new under the skin.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Peter, wanted to get it out today but it seems that Sean had not done quite as good a cleaning job as I had hoped. So, a bit more scurbbing and it should go out tomorrow. Friday at the latest. More of that 'handling' fee I will be charging him...

Thanks for asking but no, the car isn't running better. Different but not better. It will have to go back and have them look it over again. *sigh*


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

tom good luck on the truck(kind of )
everytimne i take my '92 devill ein for service they try to talk me into a a new deville or escalade. and i say if you can match my current payments i'll do it. but i plan to have my car for a very long time. 


chris no prob, as long as it not a buffalo chip  
thanks


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Got approved for the truck. Gonna pick it up tonight. 1st brand new vehicle I've obtained since 1980 (not counting the motorcycle). Newest 4 wheeled vehicle I've owned is the 94 Concorde I still have that I bought in 98.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Cool! enjoy it. Nothing quite like that new car smell right? Drive fast, take risks!!!


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

congrats on the new ride!

you need to post a pic of it, before it gets it's first door ding. and watch out in parking lots. 

later guys


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Peter,

Pede is Washington bound, USPS Priority.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

ChrisHarris said:


> Peter,
> 
> Pede is Washington bound, USPS Priority.


thanks chris will let everyone when i get. getting ready to rip the rx.servo out of the evader to get it running 
and i can go and put my rooster back in scott's truck.
penguin chassised tlt w/proto-type tranny parts.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi all, I'm new here. I have an Elec Stampede that I bought about 5 years ago. I bought the assembled version. About a year ago I put in some better wheel and transmission bearings (same size, not sure what kind, though) and they helped it roll a lot smoother. I've been reading some of the posts about upgrades and I have a couple questions that I'd appreciate if someone could help me with:

I think I'd like to go with a 17-turn motor. I want something faster than the stock 20-turn one. I take it that with a faster turning motor, my top end speed will increase, but I'll lose a little torque - is this correct? I don't mind losing a little torque, I'm not driving it over anything too rough, just dirt and ramps. When I looked into 17-turn motors online, all of them say "double" or "double modified motor"... what does that mean? And with this faster motor, will I have to upgrade my transmission or change the gearing? I plan on putting in an aluminum idler gear and lubing it up like mentioned. I don't know much about these cars, but I'm getting excited about the promise of simple upgrades and more fun!


----------



## DaBomB_StamPeDe (Jun 17, 2005)

Double would be the wind of the motor. Lower the wind the more torque. A good motor like a Speed Gems Extreme 17x2 would me alot more torque. What you said is correct but the Stinger has no torque so any motor will be a upgrade for torque and speed. It should be geared 15/87, and if you have good sticky rubber and good batts like GP's, Sanyo's, or IB's you will wheelie with ease.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

[email protected], welcome tot he pede monster truck forums. 

dabomb has you headed in the right direction. but when it comes to 17x2(or double) that means more then one peice of wire is wraped aound the amature of the motor. but for a good range of speed, acceleration, and run tiume a 17-19 motor is going to be your best bet.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

The stock servo just would not hold up for me. After installing a metal geared servo the problem never returned. Money well spent.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

chris it came today!

and thanks for the 2 bodies. i thought your paint loked good on the web the h1 sut is sick! 

going to pull the rx out of mini giant and fire it up. will rebuild the shocks later(or maybe switch to B-bores). 

thanks again!
-peter-


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Glad it made it so quick! Yeah, the Hummer lid was fun to paint. I highly recommend that you figure a way to reinforce it at the rar body holes as that is a major weakness. We couldn't get the bloody thing to stay on even with multiple donuts. Of course, that was with Sean's driving...


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

had some fun running it already! i grabed the rx out of the evader(going to have to order 2 new rx's or a new radio with one....) but i blew out the rear right and spun the road hawg tire off the pede rear rims! was a bit slower then my evader but it has a 17x2 in whil ei droped the element in the pede. 

when it cools off i think i am going to install the extra set of big bores, and decide on rims and tires. and change up the evader St for my friend to drive when he comes down. 

nicest day of the summer so far! almost 90 and not very humid out either. going to grab dinner witht he family and have good cigar my wife bought me the other day and relax on the back pourch.

well later all!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Sounds like fun! I haven't done much other than sell off my stock for quite some time. We have a big vacation coming up in a couple weeks and if there is room in the car I might toss the Pede in just for yucks. 

have to say, I have gotten about $800 out of my "toys" so far. Lots more I could sell but I down to what is either not worth selling (old batts, etc) or not worth selling because of the fun factor. I mean, why sell the Pede or the XXXT when I can keep it around for free?

The mountain bike let me down tonight. Afte spending over a grand on the car last week I was seriously bummed when the suspension gave up the ghost on a ride this evening. I bailed on the ride and limped on out of the woods. Hopefully I can fix it but now I have a big bad bug to get a new bike. Well, not new, just less old. This one has a 9 yr old frame!!! That is ancient from a mtb point of view. Still make them the same way but that is a lot of abuse! Found an '01 of the model above mine. I am hoping to give it a test ride tomorrow if nobody has bought it before me.  Having banked so much from the cars I figure I can swing this without too much marital grief. Especially if I can sell the old one! Heck, if I could sell that old wreck of a Pede to Peter, I can sell anything!!!! (kidding of course Peter, you actually got a heck of a deal as you probably know!)


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

i guess the other day the neighbor dusted off his very new and used pede and was using the kicker ramp i throw up in my froint yard. i happen to be at the track then.... but it's cool. i have the jump setup to go from the yard to the street. the lip is 10-14inches high. having a fun learnmign to correct in the air.

i thrrew my tamiya heat sink on and first run off the ramp i landed on it! lol.. it was kinda S shaped and not C shaped. i re bent it and threw it back on the crawler. going to get a big fin eagle mount this weekend, i think. 

bu t i do have Q?
were is the info for the front pede conversion listed? i remeber a site having a how too on it. but i think i lost the link in a pc re-boot. some time ago. 

and what is th emotor and gearing of choice? i am running a 19tx2 element, and 17/87 gearing. run time seems good, but looking for a good combo of run time and speed fun. maybe barrowing a novak Bl for a bit. 

chris hope the gremlins start picking on someone else for a while. goo dluck with the bike hunt.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

The hunt ended quickly! I got over to see the bike and picked it up on the spot. The bike isn't the be-all and end-all but it is a great frame to start with. Between my old one and this one I should come out way ahead! The selelr was great too. I worked too late to get cash from the bank but had a cashier's check made out to myself form my credit union. he was willing to accept that counter-signed over to him. I was still $150 short. He told me to just get it too him in the next week! I was shocked. Happened that he was going out to dinner a couple miles from my house last night so I met him at the door and paid him in full within an hour of getting the bike. He didn't seem to least bit surprised I didn't mess with him. I guess I have an honest face or something.

Now I have some work to do swapping things between the two bikes! AND, of course the bearings which failed on the old one arrived at the bike shop yesterday. Just one day late to save the ride (but hopefully not too late to save the frame).


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

well got home from diner and the neighbor had his pede out usin gth ejump i had in my yard. i busted out my beast and had some fun. he picked up a chamelon2 pro motor today and was loving the speed. i went to throw his batt on my charger and i burnt myself on the esc fin!. his gear mesh was way to tight.

blew out the motor re-lubed it and reset the mesh. longer run tiems and bit faster as well. think he will be a regular runner this summer. he was talking about getting a new lid as well.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

well after attempting a few back flips i broke the front body posts  and truely trashed the chevy truck body it came with. unless i come up with a new way to mount my bodies. i went tot he lhs to look for a new body but they had nothing that i like short of maxx bodies. did size up the hpi el camino. length was a nice fit, but wanted some more chassis coverage. 

i went with a eagle model snap on heat sink. a cool goldish yellow one. only covers a third of the motor can. but has a cool look and and i can notch the tranny case some more to protect ti from my bad landings. think i am going to try stock emaxx red springs ont he rear to firm it up as well.

well later all!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I have thought about roll cages inn the past and always figured that the lid would do the job. But in the case of back flips maybe a metal rollcage IS what is needed. Oh well. Parts is parts.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

it was well worth it!

i say that now becouse i have a tub of spares right now 

but think i have come up with a cheap wide pede conversion. will just use the extra rear arms i have, but i will drill new holes for the C-hubs to mount to. should make the truck equal width fron and back.


----------



## jwright77 (Jun 1, 2005)

hello all, just bought myself a E-stampede and I have my TC3 IMFAR 8T double and 8T speed control I was thinking about putting into the stampede. I do have a 19T esc and double wound chamelon if the 8 T is too much. My question is will the 8 turn be ok for this thing? or just wheelie central? Also I am looking into maybe some mud or wet material driving, is this a bad thing for the electronics? Are there any enclosures I could use to protect the speed control? But the thing gets super hot, maybe rig a small PC fan to it?Thanks for your help, and sorry about all the rambling!
JW


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

i would go with the 19t. but that is me. the pede is a very heavy rig. but i am sure the other more Sr memebrs will give you better reasoning. and welcome!

i had to tear into the pede tranny, i seem to have bent the screws in the tranny case and the alloy iddle gear stripped the diff gear! lol. but of course the lhs is out of the parts. so not only is my pro4 down but so is my pede  hope the parts come in tomarrow.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Yeah, I'd stick with the 19 turn too. ALOT less maintenance and more run time, easier on all parts.


----------



## jwright77 (Jun 1, 2005)

Will I see a big performance difference between the 2? I know the 8T double engine is alot faster in my TC3... but overall performance might not be worth it, I guess in a truck I want low end tourque? But thats all in gearing, so would you all recommend buying a set of better bearings real quick?


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

you can run the 8t in your pede and decide your self. but pedes run hot! and we all know heat kills motors fast.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Yeah, there's a big speed difference between a 8 turn and a 19 turn. But the difference between the 2 in a pede would not be as much as in a TC3. The whole thing with a pede is that its a go "anywhere" type of truck and the speed from an 8 turn is way too much (IMHO). Unuseable power is a waste, and the extra maintenance an 8 turn requires really makes it an unwise choice. The 8 turn could be fun for a pack or two, but chasing the truck around because it's flipping all over the place would get old fast.

I would always recomment the RPM bearing carriers as an upgrade, no matter what motor you're going to run.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Hey all!

Just got back for a brief restocking in between camping trips. Summer sucks huh? OL!

Chiming in on the 8T vs 19t thing... With all cars and trucks you have an ideal gear selection. With touring cars you can run very low turn motors for racing but they run VERY hot, blow through brushes and generally are good for one-maybe two 5 minute heats between rebuilds and new brushes. On the Stampede the general consensus is that with it's transmission and the much larger size of it's tires, you should run a pinion gear that is at least two teeth smaller than the number of turns of your motor. If you are running tires like the M2Ks that are larger than the stock, maybe 3 teeth fewer (with the 87T spur gear) is right. The trouble is that with these 48 pitch gears, you can't make anything less than a 12 tooth pinion- just not enough material. So, even a 13 turn motor is pushing the gearing limit. Lots of us run 13T motors (and they get hot and need brushes more often) and don't mind the extra work but to go down to an 8, other than for an experiment to see just how silly fast it could be? I wouldn't think it was worth killing the motor. A 19 turn (my fave being the Cameleon 2 Pro) will give you lots of runs before needing too much attention, decent speed and decent run time out of your batteries.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I guess I'm Odd, for what I use my Pede for, the 19 turn is a little over kill, but OK. I normally keep stock (or stockafied) in it.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

i would like to try a lathe motor in the pede. but no one local has them in and tower is out again. or a 23t motor. but i did finally get a new tranny case. but i drove about 50 miles round trip to get it  ! so i have that to install. right now i have been building a micro drifter to take on vacation.

my friend is getting married and he wants to run a bit to decompress before the wedding goes down.

well i will post new pic sof the new RX installed after i install the tranny case.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

the pede LIVES! 

tranny is rebuilt with a new case. and a few new rubber sealed bearings. i used the old rpm bumper that was on the truck when i got as a temp rear skid plate. ran it for a few minutes. semeed to work welll and the price was the best! 
and here are the new pics.
http://www.one18th.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=13324
http://www.one18th.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=13323
http://www.one18th.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=13322
http://www.one18th.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=13321

and the body sags becouse i removed the rear body posts to install the 2 top tranny screws and left it off to get a quick run in before it got to dark.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Loooking good!

I like the RPM skidplate. That is such a simple cheap solution. Makes ya wonder why others haven't done it....


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

ChrisHarris said:


> Loooking good!
> 
> I like the RPM skidplate. That is such a simple cheap solution. Makes ya wonder why others haven't done it....


thanks.

will try and use and abuse it some tonight and tomarrow before we hit ohio on wednesday. going out of town for a wedding. and the whole family is going. this week my wife and kids worked at the girls Jr league world series. final game was saturday. ther kids i am went to eastern washington to visit with their great grandma. nbut we made it abck for the final game.

later


chris have you runn your tlt or pede? i was interested in your prp chassis mods


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Here's my buggy at last weekends race....










I broke in the Main, but finished 2nd in Masters (19 turn Truck)


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

And a Blurry pic of the Masters top 3. (Me on the Right.)


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

The TLT is gone. Sold down the river. I got rid of a ton of my stuff recently. The boys have totally lost interest in the hobby and I needed cash for bike related stuff anyway. I still have the Pede and one XXXT. Jess still has his (Tom's old) XXX4. None of them has been run in over a month. Now that vacation is over (finally! we have been camping and travaelling for almost a month and I am worn out. Ready to go back to work on Monday if you can beleive that!) maybe we will get out and run them for a while. I suspect that if I charge things up and head out the door i will find a couple of tag-alongs. At least one. Jess still wants to see what the XXX4 will do with my brushless in it. So do I for that matter.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

tom very cool pics! 
looks like you did very well even with the breakdown in the main.

what are the buggy and truck you race? 

we got into ohio at 11pm local time last night. we flew close to 3k to travel 2,200miles! no pede running till i get home. but should have my micro drifter out with my friend car. i sent him a new pan chassis for his micro and has yet to run it. but he does have a kyosho javalin(he has had it since it first came out). and i am itching to drive it. drove a for i bit back in high school, but i was not so hot with the dual stick radio 

well chris i am sad to see the tlt go. most of the guys who have sold theirs off have come back to them. did you get another new bile of just get some goodies to go along woth the one you bought a few months ago.

but i did run the truck before i left, and i dig the rpm wheelie bar action. i need to remount it though. need nlonger screws.


well have a good week all

-peter-


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Thanks Peter, I wish I could take credit for the pics but I just stole them from others! I'm running a Losi XXXT MF2 truck and a Losi XXX Kinwald 1 buggy.

Chris - the brushless in the XXX4 will be REAL fast! I was wanting one for it before I sold it to you.....


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I wish I could get another new one! No, this is more in line with keeping the old beasts going! I am lovin' the new(er) mtb but it still has some "issues" that need to be worked out. I was very ahppy on a ride this week though in that I made it over and through some stuff on that bike that I haven't made before. Lots of factors but I will take all the little victories I can!

Chris


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Doo - Do - doot - de dooo......... :tongue: Howdy Gents! Sure has gotten slow around here! Life goes on I guess.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

well i added a nnovak Bl to the pede the other day!
way to much fun  
but still need to do a wide pede conversion.
and i do have clod rims for a clod-O-pede but not sure it that is the way to go or not.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Hi Tom and all. The slower it gets here seems in direct relationship to how busy we are. Hope everyone is doing well and has enjoyed their summer. Did get a chance exchange emails with Chris and it sounds like he is moving at 100 MPH (not his RC's) him and the family, even sounded happy to be back at work.

Our summer season went well and a lot of stuff is happening here right now camp wise which is keeping me very busy. Kevin finished his dive certification on Sat. and was out diving on Sun. Thats a new feeling for a concerned parent.

Anyway guys, take care.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Just missed yeah, Hi Peter.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I'm going racing Saturday, haven't done much of that this summer. 

Yup, RC runs in cycles, people get older & loose interest or gain it.... It's just the way it is. I may end up really cutting back in the next couple years.... we'll see.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Hey all!

Just popped in to say hi. Yup life is indeed a tad crazy! Both guys are in new schools (and loving them, thank goodness!) but it involves lots of logisitical juggling. I now have to drive #2 to school each day. Initially that looked like killing any chance of riding my bike to work but it turns out that I can leave the car and hop on the bike and still get in a bike commute. Of course one of the reasons to ride was to save gas. That isn't exactly working but it sure helps with the fitness and sanity!

Turns out to be good to be back at work! I was struggling with how I felt the whole 4 weeks I was on vacation. Seems it was allergies! When I am here at work I am in a highly filtered cleanroom. On vacation, I am just sucking pollutants and pollen. Being back has, strangely enough, given me more energy. Go figure.

Peter, Gearing the 5800 for Clod tires with the Pede's 2.72 tranny is going to be tough. Even a 92/13 might not be low enough. Just watch those temps! And report back!

Nothing R/C on my end. I keep thinking about them but that is all. I have no idea what I would do with the tons of spare parts I have if I ever decide to truely bail on the hobby. One of these days I have to at least hit the shop and clean it up some. Such a mess!

Hope all are well.

Chris


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

hey all!

Just thought I would stop by and say hello. There may actually be some R/C in my immediate future! My youngest son and I are planning to go on a Dad/child overnight with his school in a couple weeks. It is down by the beach on Cape Cod at a camp that I know has plenty of space to run the trucks! Although Sean sold off his Pede I still have mine and the XXXT so we should be able to have some good fun. Who knows? Maybe we can spark some interest in his classmates. The school draws kids from all over so it isn't likely to develop driving buddies but who knows?

Spent last weekend doing a fund raising bicycle ride (staying at this same camp actually one of the nights). 3 days, 160 miles for the Lung Association. Other than riding through POURING rain on Friday (the remnants of Ophelia) it was a blast! Lots of good people and fun were had. Our team has also raised about $15K so far and that is all good!

Take Care!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Just got back for my Myrtle Beach vacation, What a great time. Back to the grind.

How the heck are you?


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

we are all doing okay here. my wife gets to go to hawaii for 7days in th ebegining of october. my son is playing fall baseball. he is the youngest kid on the team, but he plays as good as the 13yr olds on the team. he has made some stella plays. Em made a select softball team with ease the other weekend...now to figure out how to pay for it!....i am very tired...have been doing PT again. and this week i will go 5 days a week. witch is a good ad thing.

i have been running the pede on a regular basis. it is a blast with the Bl in it. scott wont run it becouse it scares him it's soo fast. the mashers balloon huge when it gets into a 3 wheel turn or upside down.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Hello Guys,

Good to hear from you all. Nothing RC to report on other than the wind is starting to change and flying will be a high priority soon.

Camp has moved into it's fall mode and we are looking forward to the smaller groups and less daily work. We are going to build a house this winter for our Ranger and his new wife. As well as some other minor projects. Assuming the weather does not prevent it.

Kevin is SCUBA diving every weekend now and loving it. Lots of good experianced divers around here for him to dive with so we feel confident he is being safe.

Take care. B


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

"your ranger"? Where is he located? Two harbors? He isn't associated with the camp is he? Is this a community project? Sounds cool. Good way to spend those horrid winters. You get temps all the way down to the 50's, don't you?


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

I'm talking about Mark, the guy that has worked for me for almost 8 years. He has been living in the house on the hill behind my place. But, now that he is married we are going to double the size of his house.

Mid 50's maybe.

Bye bye


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Sounds like an ambitious project. Can't be any worse than your water tower though right? I wish great weather on you despite my out and out jealousy! It was 47 degrees this morning for my ride to work. On bike, of course...


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

ChrisHarris---remember me? Mike Once Co-owner of RC excitement in Worc, Now Fitchburg. Hey Listen I have this Electric Rustler i built for my son, We never use it I'm trying to sell it, If you or some one you know maybe interested Shot me a e-mail @ [email protected] . It's hopped with all the RPM goodies, 14T Motor, Basic Servo, All Hinge pins, ball ends, Alum Shocks, Indestructable stadium truck Even more so than stock......LMK


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Hey Mike!

How's it going? I have pretty much fallen away from the RC world completely. Still have my race truck and my Pede but they just sit in the basement. I will have them out in a couple weeks for some showing off on a trip my kid's school has set up. I might get some interest out of that crowd. I will keep your Rusty in mind. Sounds like a nice truck and they make great intro vehicles.

Chris


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Hey all!

Just got back from my weekend on the Cape where I got a chance to show off the Pede and XXXT to the kiddies!

We have had 9 straight days of rain but this morning the sun was out and the ground drying fast. Started with the Pede (running the 5800 w/ 90/16). Gather round all! The "can I drive it, can I drive it?" began to echo through the camp. I handed off to one kid and pulled out the XXXT. Even with a Chameleon in it, (and my best batteries) it ran about as fast as the Pede which is undergeared to prevent meltdowns. Soon both radios were out of my hands and the trucks were flying all over the place. I moved everyone into a somewhat open area with a basketball court, sand roads and grass. I figured it would give the kids less to hit. They STILL found things to hit. Boats, people, trees, the usual. 

The Pede came out completely unscathed. Well, the body is more trashed but that is to be expected. The XXXT quit on me for unknown reasons (between battery swaps so it is pretty mysterious). Only ran though 4-5 packs but it was a great show.

As I hoped, there was one boy who came up with his Dad full of questions. Seems the kid has been researching trucks for quite sometime. I gave him my e-mail address and pointed him here as a source of info and cheap used trucks! I stressed that a Pede was probably the very best choice out there. he wanted to build the kit for himself which I am all for but in terms of durability you just can't beat a toughened up Pede. I think I suscceeded in steering him clear of nitros for his first truck. I told him and his Dad that nitro was fine if he had no neighbors and really wanted to work on his trucks a lot. We shall see.

Of course folks just HAD to ask what they cost. I tried to play conservative pointing out that you could get a RTR Pede for $150ish or a XXXT RTR for $250. Once you get into details though the $600-$800 REAL price of my pede starts to rear it's ugly head. And that doesn't count the stuff you break or wear out or just trade through because it wasn't "right". Hey, it's all good fun, right?


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

sounds like you had some fun! 

my pede is down for the moment, i destroyed the rear rims chris sent with it . i have decided against a clod-O-pede and have been looking at maxx rims. i want to add 1-2 inches to the strock chassis to run maxx bodies. still trying to figure out a wide pede options for me....i thought i had a good plan to mod some rear arms, but i miss drilled the holes. think i may order some hpi rush nitro arms and give them a shot. 

the fullforce alloy front arms are very tempting. but i wanted to keep the truck as plastic as i could. am afraid if i go alloy bling i may not want to run it like a i do. and i have a used billet rc18t on the buy list. but it looks like the seller is getting cold feet....

we just have been watxhing the leaves change and fall, and scott had been doing fall baseball. the last game was today, wich is good/bad. he was playing great with the older kids. he had some steller plays at 2nd, short and in center feild. he id get beane dint he calf muscle today. but he sat a inning and shook it off and ran to center. 


later alll
hope eveyone is doing well


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

The only problem I see with aluminum stuff- other than the weight is that it moves the impact of a crash to another part. The only aluminum I have on my Pede now is a front shock mount. The impact that reaches that far can't really travel anywhere. And they were such a pain to replace that I decided not to do it again.

I have aluminum front and rear arms and a rear shock tower (blue, of course) if anybody is interested!


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

i was going to try evader front and rear shock towers on it. but i wanted to keep the pede as stock-ish as i could. i did not want o get into aother heavy mod truck. the only thing for sure is i will do a wide pede conversionof some sort. i hate having to have two different offset rims. i want to be able to cross use as many rims/tires and bodies that i can. 


but boy i just realized i really missed everyone over here!

later all!!!!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I never try to start out with an exact cost on stuff because it's so subjective. The initial investment in the vehicle is fairly level cost wise, but the accessories (Batteries, Charger, etc) can be so different. I rarely tell someone what I have into my vehicles, but rather tell them a range they could spend to get something similar or "as good" for themselves.

I also explain that the initial investment may seem high to them, but the cost afterwards is minimal because with Hobby class vehicles if something breaks the vehicle isn't junk like a Toys-R-Us R/C. The vehicles are repairable for usually under $10, and can be upgraded a little at a time for even more durability.

Kinda funny, I just had this talk with a lady at the track this last Saturday, She wants to get an E-Maxx for her son as his 1st "real" R/C. She said he wanted a 4wd monster truck so that left the Stampede out, but I did explain the difference between Hobby class & toy-r-us vehicles and she seemed very happy with the info I gave her.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Yes indeed the cost of the truck is the tip of the iceberg! I told this Dad and son that before they did anything they HAD to get in touch with me. I have so many older battery packs and chargers that I will never use but would be great for a new comer to the hobby. I can save them tons on the initial outlay. Once he gets the bug though, he is on his own!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

ChrisHarris said:


> Once he gets the bug though, he is on his own!


Ain't that the truth! It is amazing how fast the $5 & $10 parts add up! I sat down in 1995 and figured how much money I had spent on RC stuff, I has been in it for about 2.5 years and racing for 1.5 at that time.... I was over $5000 & that was being able to remember most everything I bought!

If I could do that now I'd probably have a stroke when the final tally displayed!

Sticker shock is a killjoy to Newbs, but you gotta pay to play in whatever you do these days. Gotta get away from the "toy" mindset, RC is no more expensive than any other sport or hobby. Professional Shooting? Good guns cost some $$. Golf? Clubs, balls, & greens fees add up REAL fast. It goes on and on........


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

How about skiing? Yup, there are tons of ways to toss money away. Might as well be in r/c!


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

but you have to remeber, for the most part you will not find any more helpfull and friendly people in the RC hobby. i think the people have kept me in the hobby more then the fun, challenge and excitement of new kits, racing and modding.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

And it has been the lack of people to run with that has moved me away, sadly. The closing of our LHS was really painful. It was great to be able to go over and just chat. now there isn't a shop anywhre near that I know of. Never give up though!


----------



## BDKesling (Sep 25, 2001)

"the lack of people to run with that has moved me away, sadly."

That's how I ended up with over 30 rc's. I have two of almost everything, and usually 3. I play in the yard with them, and if someone else wants to play, there's an extra.
-Brian


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Ah, that's my problem! I need a bigger yard. Or friends...


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

OK, I miss all you guys. I figured I would bump this to the top and see if anybody is actually out there.

Jess and I hit the track for a few hours of practice today! Took the Pede (of course, this being the Pede page...) my XXXT and his XXX4. The track, has changed since we last went. It was a new facility and nobody really knew what the clay/dirt would turn into. Well, it has turned to rock! We are NOT talking nice smooth blue groove. We are talking hard and rough with a variety of rock sizes sticking up every whre. Ruts and holes, of course. And off the beaten path, deep loose dusty whatever. We had a blast!

Traction was... No, traction wasn't. The Pede with it's M2Ks was a monster handfull. It would spin at almost no notice (with the 5800, of course). The XXXT was somewhat Better even though the tires were stll way wrong (some sort of pins). The only one who had any sort of traction was Jess and that was because of the 4WD. I ran a couple packs through the Pede and gave up. The XXXT did better once I learned how to drift it through pretty much the whole track, using throttle for the turns. 

We dropped the brushless into Jess's buggy (well, we shoe-horned it in, not really a dropp) and it was a bloody rocket! Insanely fast. He touched full throttle once he said, on the back straight but it clealry never got up to full speed. He is hooked!

I am not sure which was more fun, watching how well he was able to get his buggy around (with two other XXX4s out that the same time, one with the same motor/ESC!) or how badly he stunk when I gave him a shot at my truck. He could not keep it from doing donuts! it was hilarious. Especially after all the grief I got for taping the pipes when I drifted out to far on corners.

We broke NOTHING! A first for a visit to the track, especially after such a long lay-off. Jess wants to make this a regular thing again but our lives are way busier and their having added on-road racing on Saturdays has taken that off the calendar as a time we might run. Time will tell.

First on the agenda is setting up a speed trap for his buggy! With a 7 cell. :freak: 

Take care all. Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

well glad you guys had some fun. i had droped the Bl in the evader St.,..bad idea..pack, pack and a half i blew the tranny. i did race my pro4 in a spec stock race last weekend. i didn't finish last  but i struggled with setup all weekend. so feel i met my goals. witch was to start and finish all the races. witch may not sound like a lot but it was for me. made me want tace the pro4 and m-18 on a regular basis.

we are also trying to get a micro truck class running at the track. we are building some jumpos for on the carpet. the class will be 3 rc18t-s and a xray m-18t. i will be the last one going brushless in it. i have to mamba 25 escs but no motor yet. 

the pede is wating a over haul. i busted up[ a rer rim and it just needs a little tlc. a diff rebuild and a switch to hinge pins. i got a N pede roller for parts from a friend. but hope to get the Bl back inthe pede by the end of the week. i would love to see a xxx-4 run with on in it! must be insane!

well hope everyone is doing well. 

nice to see this thread alive again,


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Our track runs 1/18th two times a week off-road. It is bizarre though in that the group all of them together so you have these mini-Ts, RC18T's and TLT's together? That is not exactly a fair fight!  I think they do it in the dirt AND on the carpet with jumps. I haven't made it to the races in so long I don't really know.

I can totally relate to wanting to finish all your heats. I don't remember how often I would DNF because of busting something or whatever and how frustrating that was. Just to finish is an accomplishment. That was one reason we were so blown away at not breaking anything last night! Of course we didn't have other cars running you into the pipes or pushing you too deep into the straights leading to the "WALL"  

On a different note (well, sort of), I bought a used and beat-up BRP 1/18th on-road car a while back. The sucker, dead stock would do 18 mph! It was crazy. RC Driver just completed a three-part test of that car, the Xray and the Micro 1/18th. The results were as I expected. They put literally hundreds into the XRay and Micro, replacing basically everything with aftermarket stuff and nothing but a brushless motor and ESC into the BRP and the BRP schooled them. Completely! It almost makes me want to go get another new one, drop in a Mamba and go play on the carpet. A 1/10th scale carpet track, even a tight one like ours would be a bloody interstate for a BRP. The trouble with on-road, as I found when I breifly owned a XXXS is the only place to run it is at the track. But with a BRP you could have a race ready truck for about $200 including the stupid fast motor. (assuming you, like I, have spare radio gear and servos). Not going to happen right now but it is a fun thought.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

rc driver disapeared off the shelves around here! i was looking ofrward to the 3rd part of the story. i have always been tempted by the brp cars. but i always go with one of the major brands.... not sure why?? i think ijust hate haivng to order everything online...thining of getting a way large Bl fo rthe rc18t....i like the kosho half8 and it's pretty big  so i can swap out the rc18t Bl setup in the new truck. but right now it's all just dreams in my head


i finished 2 heats in 2wd. one heat i blew out the drive cup that holds the drive shaft to the front diff  and the B main!  i destroyed the front one-wau drive gear. was making such a noise their were 3-5 guys trying to figure out the noise  i go tthe car all rebuilt and cleaned for some mre run time. just waiting for my motor to be rebuilt. a motor builder for team brood is going to look at it for me. they are not the friendliest guys but they build some nice motors. 

have a great weekend guys!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Peter, send me a PM with your e-mail address and I will scan the BRP article and send it your way. (I think I can find it).


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

It's ALIVE!!!  This thread that is!

Nice to see some traffic again! I've been laying low gearing up for the indoor season at my favorite track. Racing there begins next Saturday, Mod Truck, Stock Buggy, & E-Maxx. Woo-hoo! They also have a nice 4wd & Mini class, I used to run both before I sold the XXX4 and Mini-T. Got to admit the 4wd class is a riot, alot of BL systems in that class and alot of 10 turn and lower motors. Wicked fast, if I could have afforded a BL system I probably would have kept the XXX4, the maintenance on a 10 turn is killer!

Take care gents!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

When Jess had my BL in his buggy there were two other guys with XXX4's. On with the same set-up, the other with something maybe a bit faster. The guy with the brushed motor had maybe 3/4 the run time and I have no doubt did some heinous damage to his brushes through their games. Never did hear how many turn motor he had in there. He was by far the better driver! Just wouldn 't have lasted much past the 5 minute mark if that.

We just got back from speed trapping Jess with the BL in it. Not as fast as we thought, only doing 34 mph. We did have it geared the same as at the track though where he never over heated it at all so no doubt we could have gone up quite a few teeth before anything bad happened. That, and 7 cells might just happen. :freak: Then I will take it back! I want to try it in the XXXT but I suspect it will have more power than my meager driving skills can deal with.

Good luck at the track Tom!


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Hi Guys,

It was great to see all of you posting again. It has been weeks since I even checked to see if anyone was checking in. Just happen to do so today and there you were.

No RCing on this little island but today I watched a fog bank move through the isthmus at about 20 MPH and that is the wind I need to fly with. First time this year the wind was doing it's normal thing. If it holds I'll be up there as much as possible.

Take care,
Bill


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Bill! Hows the island life?

I think I'm ready to go racing again, got all the cars tweaked & proded back into shape (I hope!). My oldest is coming back home for Thanksgiving & shipped all his new R/C stuff home so he can go racing with me on the 26th. I'm really looking forward to that! Hopefully my youngest will be working again & have the time off & money to go with us. A little disconcerting that he quit his old job (for valid reasons) but doesn't seem really gung-ho about searching out another one. My wife and I don't know what to think. He's going on his 3rd week unemployed, owes us money for Insurance and phone bill & soon won't have any $$ for gas to get out and look for something. Worried Parents I guess.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Hi Tom,

Island life has been good. People are happy, weather is fine, and life seems worth doing. I'm a lucky guy.

I read your post with interest. Even though mine is looking at at least 5 more years of parent support this was his first summer of "working" and lets say he was not quite into it. He did OK but I felt I was reminding of his comments far to often. He should do fine but it made me think about the times they need help and support and return to the parents for it. I hope things work out for your son because I've seen far to many father/son relationships get all screwed up over this very issue.

Racing with both of them again will be a great time for all of you. Hope you have fun with both of them and do well racing to boot.

Let us know how it goes, I'll keep tabs on the thread and watch for your post.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Happy Holiday, Guys.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

thank you very much!

and the same to you and everyone else!!

happy gobble gobble!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Yes indeed! Haooy turkey day! Hope everybody had as nice a day I I did. Family and food. The good life!

Chris


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

My Holiday was a good one, Nice spending time as a family of 4 again. Hope everybody elses was just as good.

Racing yesterday was good fun, My youngest did real well in mod Truck & Buggy qualifying 3rd in the A-main for both and finishing 2nd in both. I did OK but enjoyed myself. My mod truck is SCREAMIN' fast & I really get a kick out of driving it, if I could only contain my exhuberence a little more I could probably do even better. My truck is faster than my Youngest's truck & has more power, I found the sweet spot in gearing it so my 12x2 is alot better than my sons 11x2.

My E-maxx is lacking, it's fast, but 2 of the guys have converted Revos that have been dominating. I drove one and they are really awesome. I think I'm going to do one!


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

well, well. we have become a very quite bunch of guys. 

hope all your pre-holiday activites are going well. 

i have added another RC to the stable, my trade/buy of a FT rc18t finally went through. some friends and i built a ramp to throw down on the carpet track we race at. we hope to get 2-4 jumps that we can throw down and take off. the r18's jump like turds compared to the pede. you ahve to have a lot of motor rpm's to kepe the nose up. even on very slow low jumps. 

my pede is still in need of come tlc. i destroyed the rear rims on it, and still havent done a wide pede conversion on it. i do know i have given up on the clod-O-pede mod. too big. but i am eyeing some rpm stable maxx rims and masher 2000's. i havent been runni gmuch. it has gotten cold here. and the garage is not that fun of a place to hang out an wrench. even with my little space heater dish. but slowly getting things back into running order. 

well i thought i would post up and see how everyone is doing, hope your getting to run something. and from my family to yours, HAPPY HOLIDAYS!

-the ronbeck family-


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well, if Peter is going to come out of lurking, then so shall I!

What is an r/c anyway? It has been so long I don't remember... Seriously though, I DId just pick up a couple of packs from a guy at the track last night. I didn't actually GO to the track- that would have been too much like atually doing RC stuff. A co-worker lived real close to this guy so he swung by and picked them up. 1.17V packs, $20 each. I couldn't pass it up. We recently turned about 20 packs over to Radio Shack for NiCd disposal. They have been sitting decomposing in the basement for way too long. I couldn't believe how many dead packs we had. We are almost down to all GP3300 now. I guess we still have a few older 2400 packs but...

A guy on the track's forum posted some excellent advice on batteries that I thought I should pass along. Rather than stealing it outright, I figured I could point you to the thread itself . Enjoy!

Our basement is not quite as cold as a garage (it was 16 degrees here thismorning and we are expecting 6-10" of snow tomorrow) but it still hasn't drawn me down thre to work on the trucks. I have been dreaming of projects though and that is a good thing. Something mutant perhaps. I have so many spare Pede parts I should be able to creat some monster that wil never get driven to keep the other trucks company!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey guys! Glad to see you are still out there! HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO Y'ALL!

I've been racing. 3 weeks straight. Not running this weekend though. My Pede has been a little lonely, but still has it's place.

I did do an Electric Revo conversion though, took and E-Maxx tansmission and put it in a Revo. Made custom side pods with battery holders, I think it looks pretty snazzy too! Maiden voyage for it will be on the 17th, I'm hoping I did well on it and I'll do well with it.

We got 4-6" of snow out of the system that's supposed to dump on Chris today, all came down between 8pm and 6am. Made the commute this morning slow. Bah! I'm already ready for spring!


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

that is very cool tom! i just saw in the new rc car action in the holiday must have list that there is going to be a production conversion for the revo. but it is cool to be original! always a struggle with popular RC's. 

enjoy the snow, we did. the whole 3inches that hung around for about 8 hours.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

We've already got a few inches on the ground and it is snowing like crazy right now. They are saying 6-10 by the time it is over. The ski areas should get quite the boost from this. Maybe I can disappear some day next week. Like I could get away with that!  I'd get shot.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Here's my E-Revo


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

And another


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

that is beyond cool tom!

how does it run?

and compare to E's?


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Well, I haven't had a chance to actually run it yet other than up & down my hallway, but I have driven one before and when you compare them to a E-maxx they aren't any faster speed wise, but handle much better. I'll be running it this Saturday and report back after the race. It was wheelieing like grazy in my hallway, buy bowties on carpet tend to have alot of grip! LOL!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Is the Revo 4WD or 2? If 2, then it would be more like the Sport Maxx correct? A very cool looking truck in either case. Can't wait to hear a report on how it runs.

Spent many hours in bed last night, trying to sleep but thinking of ways to make a Pede into a 3 wheeled motor cycle. I have NO idea why I would want to do that other than that it would be cool and I sure don't know why I couldn't get the darn idea out of my head at 4AM! Probably because I watched "biker build-off" last night. Gave me some ideas on how one could do suspension for the front fork. It would be quite the project even without dealing with the asthetics of the ride to finish it off. I picture it as a tube framed chopper with fenders over the rear wheels. One problem I have is scale. I picture a rider about a GI Joe size character (or a Barbie.  ). Just don't have a feel for how big that would end up being. I was thinking of a XXX4 buggy wheel up front. Probably be several inches longer than a Pede if it was really chopped (as it should be!). Need to pull up some photos of "real" trikes to look at.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

The Revo is 4wd, the suspension geometry is so far removed from the E-Maxx its wild! The 2 inner hinge pins for the lower suspension arms are probably only 3-4mm apart, & then the cantilever style suspension too. Lots of suspension travel on it.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

*Merry Christmas to all!*

Hope everybody is properly calm and collected for the upcoming festivities! If you are one of those "happy holiday" sort of humbugs, I apologize. I was raised saying Merry Merry, and I shall continue!

So, I noticed that thread by the guy trying to sell his hopped-up Pede seems to have gone away. Self promotion doesn't fly I guess. Frankly, I think the guy didn't have a prayer of selling his truck for what he was asking. Tried to be nice about it though.

Still waiting on a race report on that E-Revo thing!


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all you guys. Hope you have a great holiday season.

Is Santa bring anyone some RC stuff?


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

You non-PC person you! LOL! MERRY CHRISTMAS!

I didn't think that thread would last long, it was in violation of the TOS. I didn't thisk there was a snowballs chance in you know where that he'd get what he wanted for it. I might have given up $75-80 for it if I wanted one.

EVO Race report? sad to say it's not the greatest. The truck is great & I like it alot, just got to do a little tuning on it (I hate tuning!). It needs more low speed steering, getting around the tight slow corners is a hassle. And a touch more speed is needed once the steering issue is resolved. Being a new truck to me, but a used truck overall, I had some issues, 1 my fault and 1 not. I stripped out 1/4 of my idler gear in the trans when my 2nd gear only conversion went awry and the ourpur gear slid back on the shaft.... Oops! the other thing was in the main I stripped out the spyder gears in the rear diff.  

See video a buddy shot here: http://www.skunkracing.net/emaxx.wmv Mine is the red white & blue truck first being focused on, and my lack of low speed steering shines thru (among other things! lol), the Orange truck at the end is another E-Revo a buddy has & his is Fast & handling great.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Oh, I thought it was worth more than $80. Maybe even $150 but no way anybody was going to touch it with a starting bid of $175!

Yup, you do seem to have a steering problem! LOL! That red Hummer seemed to be doing real well though! Was that a maxx? Any ideas on how to fix the steering?


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

The H2 was another Revo Conversion. I've got a couple ideas to try to solve the steering issue, already adjusted one of them, just need to get out and try it. I'll be taking it out between Christmas and New years for a test & tune at another local track. Hopefully I'll get it dialed in.

I just converted and ran the truck for the 1st race, no tuning, just ran it as the previous owner had it set up. It didn't work, so now I'll try my own. Already changed the oil in both diffs 5000 in front and 1000 in back, and am changing the shock oils as well. Starting with what I have on hand, I'm putting 40wt in front and some 35 in the rear, I was told it had 50wt front & rear before. It will soften it up a little, but the Orange EVO is soft too. I'll try it with my "new" set up and fine tune from there.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Why the difference in front and rear diff oils?


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Well to be honest, I'm not quite sure! lol! I am going from advice of the guy with the H2 and another EVO racer who are both Nitro boys in the summer. Diff oils are something the 1/8th scalers have been doing for a while now. I'll have to inquire with them about the reasoning!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Well, Merry Christmas (belated) and Happy new year to my friends on this thread. Hope you all enjoyed your Holidays!


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

well mery christmas and happy new year to everyone else. i missed out on the last 5-6 posts. truck look sooo monster on that track  i think you will get it hooked up and running in the right direction. 

my rc18t is now named the turd..not super happy with it but making it my own. i was going to get a wallmart nylint crawler for xmas, but it hink i want to put it towards soem clod axles i have of a friends.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Turd..... What a funny word.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

tommckay said:


> Turd..... What a funny word.


glad you like it!

i think it fits it well!

lol


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Yes indeedy! A Happy Christmahanaquanza to all!

Hope everybody's holidaze went well. Personally I am glad to be back at work. Or, perhaps more accurately that the kids are back at school! Vacations are just too darn long.

Got some skiing in on my new Christmas presents (skis...). Sprained the knee the first day.  It is getting better.  I will be seeing the orthopod later this week and hopefully he/she can give me a better prognosis and some clue as to how to heal up quickly as there is so much more skiing to be done! The highlight, I think of that is that I got a screaming good deal on these skis. I wasn't even in the market but Christmas this year was ski equipment for the rest of the clan so... Then I found there was a manufacturing mess-up in the skis. Brought them back and gosh-darn, they don't have any more of those. So, for ANOTHER $100 they are putting me on the best selling top-of-the-line ski Rossignol makes. So, I get a high end ski package for less than half it's price. I haven't gotten them back and will let the knee heal before trying them but I ahve high hopes! It was such a good dea that if I don't like them I can probably get most of my bucks back reselling them! :thumbsup:


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I remember Skiing, I think the last time I skied was when I was 9.......


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I knew a guy who used to live in Michigan. He claimed he skiied. Actually, he was pretty good with all the practice he got with the tilted iceskating you all have out there!  Up in the U.P. you get tons of snow. Just not a lot of vertical I guess.

I will be picking up my new room ornaments after work today. I feel almost like the kid who gets a bicycle for Christmas in the middle of the snowiest winter on record. Just look at them and dream...

Seeing the orthopedist today about the knee. Hopefully he (or she, I have no idea) will give me some hope and direction towards a skiful winter. It is still way early!

I am sure this thread has something to do with Stampedes. Just can't figure out what that connection would be. Oh, I know, some of us are full of bull? stampedes, bulls. Get it? Sorry. I will be quiet now.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Yeah, lots of snow in the UP, northern lower, & west side of the state thanks to Lake effect snow. All ours that fell before Christmas is gone. But it got cold again and the local ski areas are making snow like crazy!

Hope your orthopedist gives you some great news. but at least you didn't break your leg!

As for that last "blurb"....... You must be getting a little stir crazy or something!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well, the orthopod gave me as clean a bill of health as he could. A level 1 MCL sprain. Basically he doesn't want me to ski for a month or so (how is that for a death sentance for the season?) but pretty much any other exercise is OK. We shall see how long I can stay off the slopes.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

He doesn't "want" you to ski for a month?? Hmnnnn... Be careful!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Careful is my middle name. My first name is Notgunnabe. Just kidding. Yeah, I will take it slow and careful. I figure if I can heal properly the first time then I wont have to keep healing for the rest of the season. It stinks to miss January but there are lots of Januarys!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

LOL! Yeah, Lot's of Januarys......


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

chris glad it's nothing major. and hope you heal up fast. but pace yourself. trust the gimp  

but it's nice to see some regular posts going on again here. 

anyone get some RC in?

very little for me. did some testing on the turd(rc18t), and ended up in a puddle....but after about 36 hours the esc dried out  but still trying to get it together well enough for a trip ot the track this week. but sis dust off the Bl stampede. it is soo much fun! forgot how easy it is to jump. 

tom anymore work on the E-revo???


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

We keep thinking about the track but it just doesn't work out. Way too white outside to want to play out there.

The track used to have open practice on Sat. mornings but then they added an on-road track. They raced on Sat. mornings.  The only other open practice was Wednesday afternoons and Friday afternoons. Seeing as how we are a good 454 minutes from the track those don't work so well. 

As of this week the on-road stuff starts at 5PM so maybe we can get over and run in the dirt in the mornings. Time will tell.

Last time out Jesse stole my BL and put it in the XXX4. He doesn't want to give it back! That leaves the Pede empty. I am so removed from the hobby these days that I really don't feel like working on the brushed motors. In reality I do have the lathe and I do have a huge bag of brushes for any Speed Gems I have so I don't really have a reason NOT to do the work. The Pede with a Chameleon used to be plenty fast for me until I got the BL. Imagine that. I could do some major swaps, putting Jess's C2 into the XXXT and the Super Chicken into the Pede (don't ask what that is doing in the XXXT-it is just there). I just need the motivation. 

With a bum knee I don't much feel like running around the track after the trucks as I crash them but I guess hobbling would do me some good.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

well pede news, i fianlly shoe goo'ed my Bl esc in the pede. and i installed bullet conectors inline from the esc to the motor for easier instaltion in a different RC.

but i have finally gone full Bl in my 18th scale rigs. traded some 2.2 strreet tires for a 300 can size hyperion 6k motor. it is faster then my Bl pede! i installed it my mini giant, and it was a small 4wd pede..way to much fun. but i cracked a cell on a major landing.....new pack double checked everythign did a short test run at the house. took the giant down to the lhs to show my friend fat tom. pluged in my batt and poof! meltdown!!! hehe, i was mad!!! but i have a spare and i have heard castle is great on repairs.

hope the new year still finds you all well.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

The battery went "poof" or the brushless? Neither is good but I need the "rest of the story".


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

the esc went poof!

http://www.one18th.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=18719


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

just got a nice email form castle:

Peter,

Please send me your mailing address and I'll get a new one out to you. 
There will be a pre-paid, pre-addressed mailer for you to send that one 
back to us.

Joe Ford
Product Specialist

wonder if it would go out today????


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

That IS good customer service. :thumbsup:


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

ronbeck said:


> took the giant down to the lhs to show my friend fat tom.


???? I don't work at a Hobby shop..... :freak:


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I bet that meltdown was stinky!

Hows it goin' fellas!


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

tommckay said:


> I bet that meltdown was stinky!QUOTE]
> 
> yes, yes it was. and the worst part is it smelt like burning money and plastic!
> 
> ...


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Do you have a do-do brown body on the 18th scale? That's what I imagine when I hear you call it a "turd"..... Still makes me giggle a little.... It's just a funny word. Will I ever grow up?? hope not.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Hi Guys,

Stopped by yesterday and saw that everyone had started talking. Thats good.

For over a year our trucks have been stored away and to my supprize Kevin showed up at the house with his epede. He wants to run it again. Thats good.

I even have started working up the courage to toss my wing of the hill again. That should be good.

Anyway take care guys, talk to you later.

Bill


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

my friend was going to paint me a turddy brown body, but he left the brown at his parents house and his dad "stored it" some place. 
http://www.one18th.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=18788
http://www.one18th.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=18789

and i love the oversized wing as well!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

So, how did the turd go?


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

ChrisHarris said:


> So, how did the turd go?


it went better, but still is turdy in the air. i have now since removed all the AE billet goodies and i am headed out to the track again. the truck is weird egg. but hopping it will be a little more nimble in the air. 


and HI everyone


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I felt that wasy about my Pede too. I had lots of aluminum goodies on it and it flew like a tank. Or an elephant perhaps. I have left the aluminum front shock tower for strength and that helped balance it some but the rest is sitting in a drawer.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

i am so torn on the fastlane front a-arms, but i am not a huge alloy fan on my rc trucks. on a tc i dont mind, couse they dont get bunged up very often. i do like alloy parts to add strength. i used the alloy kick plate and hindge pin braces on the evader.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

If you go with the alloy arms you pretty much would have to go with the kick plate and then the shock tower. Withut either of those all the enrgy from a wreck would go into some part that was a pain to replace. A shock tower takes almost as long as a bloody idler gear! At least the way I have my pede set up it does, what with Losi shocks and the like. Not much stock on mine these days.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Your 18-Turd will fly funny because of the 4wd, even the slightest throttle variations in flight will make it do wierd things. and having the heavier aluminum parts up front will make it worse.

Just my .03


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

it had alloy every! now it has none. 

it, is just weird. my mini giant hell even my hpi micro rs4 jumped better then this thing did with out the Bl set up. but it's getting better. i got sucked in to buying a another micro hitek servo that is junk. i think if i could sell it and mayeb go wtih the new ko one that is coming out i would be 90% happy with it. 

we have had some great sunsine this last week  and i buste out the Bl pede. man it's fun. not as fast as the 18th bl setups but just better. think i may try my hand at making my own body posts. and i need to replace the spur...today as well. and a friend gave me a motor heat sink that attaches on the outside motor plate next to the spur i want to try out. 

we will see.

have a nice weekend all!

-peter-


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Totally un r/c related but I figured you might be amused. 

We are giving Jess a new mountain bike for his b'day. Not a new-new bike, but one built from new and old parts including a bunch from my current bike. (this allows me to upgrade!).

My current bike was bought used last summer and included parts that were way newer than any I had ever owned. I didn't need to service any of this until today when I decided to pull them for the other bike. First thing I found was I needed different tools to pull the cranks (the parts that hold the pedals). I tried to machine an adaptor to use my old tool. Didn't work. So, off to the bike shop for the "right tool". Got the cranks off. Next up is the bottom bracket (the bearing set that hold the cranks to the bicycle). Once I had the cranks off I found out what was needed to take the "BB" off. ANOTHER trip to the bike shop for the right tool. Got home and found that in all likelyhood the previous owner had never taken these parts off in 5 years. No amount of trying with my tools and muscles could budge it. So, off AGAIN to the bike shop. This time with the bike. I went to a different shop because I couldn't face having bought all the tools and then still coming in to get the job done. The small solice was that the mechanic had a heck of a time getting the BB off as well. 

1st tool: $14. 2nd tool: $14. Shop fee: $10. Having the parts to put onto Jess's bike? Priceless? Not a bloody chance. $38!!! At least I have the tools now to work on it the next time I need to play these games.

Oh, and the trips to the shop, by bicycle? it was 20 degrees out with 30 mph winds. brrrrr.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I have nothing interesting to say.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

hello.


thought i would check in as well. 

nothing new to speak of here either


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

boring...

Well, more non-RC news. Went skiing on Tuesday (no snow but lots of fun) and the knee actually did really well. No residual pain to speak of. Now if I can get rid of those five weeks of total inactivity maybe my pants would fit.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Went Skiing, but no snow? Hows that work? Is it like that credit card commercial?


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well, the ground around the mountains is bare, or darn close to it. The ski areas themselves have had a bit of a chance to make snow so it is at least white. Ice is white too, in the right conditions. And loud. very loud.  


And no, it is not priceless. Far from it.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

It's only been a little over 35 years since I went skiing, I'm sure things have changed just a little bit.....


----------



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

*Aluminum Pede?*

Hi.

Does anyone have experience with the FastLane Machine aluminum parts?
There was a guy on another board that had an almost all aluminum Pede for sale but he didnt get back to me.

How would an all aluminum Pede handle? What about breakage, are these parts worth it? My experience with aluminum parts is that they seem to crack, or break way too quick. Have things changed any?

Mostly I just like the way it looks. It wouldnt be for racing or showing off. Just bashing. I was considering converting to all aluminum but would have to sell some nitro stuff to pay for it.

What are your thoughts on an all aluminum Pede?


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I have personally never tried the Fastlane stuff. It sure is pretty though. 

I have tried a variety of aluminum parts n my Pede and generally I have removed them. With all the bits in place it was way heavier and I felt it handled much worse. All I have on my Pede now is a front shock tower of aluminum.

Gnerally speaking plastic flexes, aluminum bends or breaks. Or it doesn't and something else downstream takes the beating. an example would be if you had aluminum steering knuckles but plastic arms. The arms would break in a crash. make the arms aluminum and the bulkhead breaks. Only by making the whole thing aluminum could you stop that but then on a big enough hit it would bend and then you are out the big bucks for the parts as compared with the stock (or RPM) plastic parts. The reason I went with the shock tower is that that is such a pain to replace I decided, after breaking a few, to just make that solid. Haven't had a problem since then.

Bottom line for me I guess is that if you want a show piece (shelf queen), definitely go for the BLING. If you want something you can beat the snot out of for relatively low cost, put that money into parts that matter: RPM hub carriers, aluminum idler, steel outdrives from the diff, aluminum shock caps, better tires and, of course, a hotter motor, better ESC and servo. With that, you get the best performance for the buck and way less worries. Can you imagine the tears the first time you really scrape up a Fastlane truck? Not me.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

tommckay said:


> It's only been a little over 35 years since I went skiing, I'm sure things have changed just a little bit.....


Nah, it is still all downhill. Seriously though, the sport has changed so much it is insane. I started skiing over 35 years ago and there is no comparison. The skis all but turn themselves now, the boots are more comfortable but more rigid. The bindings actually release when you need them to. The lifts are lightening fast to get you up the mountain in a fraction the time and the equipment they have to groom the slopes and to make snow is light years ahead of what they used to have. The clothing I think, is more functional keeping you warm and dry. Oh, and most everybody wears helmets!


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

And lift tickets are about $75. a day................


----------



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for your response. 
Guess that I just needed to confirm my previous experience with aluminum parts.
Im sure that I would love an all aluminum Pede... But then I probably would not want to run it.
Will save my money for something else.
Thanks.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Bill said:


> And lift tickets are about $75. a day................


Oh yeah, I forgot that part. Or maybe I blocked that out.

Actually, having a family of four skiers we tend to only ski when we can save some bucks. Generally that means skiing at the smaller areas but this last week we were at one of our favorites where we got all four tickets for $108. Still a bunch of bucks but a darn site cheaper than a day at Disneyland. Unless you know the right people, eh Bill?  

15 degrees today. Must be winter. So, how warm is it on Catalina right now?


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Yesterday, high 60's, but it rained two days ago so it should be warmer today. This winter hasn't had but a couple of rain days and the wind blew a few times. Now that we have kids (campers) coming to camp I'm sure it will get colder and wetter.

Hope everyone is doing well.

Bill


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

sound slike fun to me bill 

we have had a record settign wet month, a super dry month and a record month of lows. but all pretty much all stand alone weather issues. we had 3 inches of snow for about 8 hours and it was gone. the worst was the 6-9 days straight of days barely reaching 32 in in my front yard  but it always could have been worse.

hello all!

-peter-


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

We've had an odd winter, I thought we were really in for it between Thanksgiving & Christmas because we had alot of snow, but then just before Christmas it warmed a little and we haven't really got much snow since. even had a couple days in the High 40's.

I'm just waiting for riding season again! C'mon Spring!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

This has been the winter that wasn't for the east coast. We got a bit of snow and lots of cold in Decenmber then we had one of the warmest january's on record. My heating bill liked that but it has been weird. now they are promising an inch or so of snow. What are supposed to do with an inch of snow anyway? Cover up the electronics and Pede away!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

ChrisHarris said:


> TWhat are supposed to do with an inch of snow anyway? Cover up the electronics and Pede away!


See... You answered your own question! That's one thing I haven't done this winter was get out with the Pede in some light snow... Of course we haven't really had much light snow.

My racing is the only thing I have been doing RC wise.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

We ended up without a single flake of snow! Good from a 'get done with winter' point of view but not terribly exciting. 

although playing in the snow is fun I am always afraid of breaking stuff when it is really cold. Darn plastic just doesn't give like it should when it is 20 degrees. Oh, and getting the glove into the trigger isn't so easy either. That was one of the reasons we stopped heading to the track in the winter- just too cold to enjoy ourselves. Now they probably have heat but our schedules just haven't worked out.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Yahoo! I finally won the A main with my EVO! That was fun!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Wow! that is great! Congrats! :thumbsup: 

Jesse and I went over to the track today. not to drive but to spectate. They were running a 250 lap enduro. What a blast that was to watch. They had six teams of four. Each driver had to do 25 laps and then sawp. Assuming you didn't break, of course. There was plenty of breakage. No team was allowed to have more than two 4WD buggies. most of the others ran trucks while there were a few Kinwald buggies. Over 250 laps there is plenty of time for errors. Some drivers were. Well, they were bad. Others were amazingly consistent. At the end of 250 laps I was told there was ONE SECOND separating the top two teams. I am not sure I beleive that but they were darn close with less than a lap between them. Unfortunately the vehicles didn't have a good numbering system so it wasn't clear who was on what team and the announcer was calling out team names rather than numbers. it seems that two teams thought they were "team 2". No '3's out there to be seen. 

Surprisingly although the 4WD s were faster they really weren't making huge advances on the other trucks. On the winning team there was a truck driver who wasn't that fast on the straights but was absolutely clean on the corners and jumps. he would just sit back and wait for the moment to pass. He never pushed into a hole that wasnt' there. Sure he wrecked (or WAS wrecked) a few times but it was a thing of beauty. That team lost a XXX4 in the first few laps. Then the truck broke something. Then his radio died. They were running, with ~75 laps to go, only a XXX4 and a XXX. had one broken they would have been hosed. Luckily they got the truck back up. I can't imagine what was left of the brushed motors out there at the end of 50-75 laps! It was ~20 seconds/lap so that is a LOT of run time. There were a lot of Novaks out there so they would have been fine.

On the whole a great couple hours! Not enough to get me back there for an event like that. Way too stressful.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Those kind of races are real cool. I did one once, but the format was a little different. The one I did was on a road course indoor carpet with sedans running Mabuchi Motors. but it was a scale Lemans style race, 3 drivers per team with 3 cars, ran 2.4 hrs straight. You had to be ready at any time to go out, because if 1 guy breaks you gotta go! It was fun-but-stressful, especially when one of my team guys broke after only a minute and a 1/2 on the track. To do something like that you really need 1 guy just to do the pit b!tch stuff for battery charging & wrenching so the 2 drivers waiting can watch whats going on and help out a little. It can be more fun that stressful as long as you have it planned out properly. 20 second lap times must make it a fairly small track, the track I've been racing at has seen the very fastest lap time set at 25.7 seconds with a 4wd open class buggy (and that is Screaming fast!). Fastest lap time I believe I've pulled with my Mod truck was 28.2 but other guys have done low 27s.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

It was either 20 or 25 seconds. The track is 100X50 and pretty tight on the whole. 

By their running whatever motors and cars there was quite the speed difference that made it really interesting. On that last driver section the team that won lost two laps due to small bobbles, a car swap and some awesome driving by the opposition. Each lap you could see the gap going down and you just wondered if there was enough time. I hung out and watched so I didn't see the chaos in the pits (where there was heat- out at the track you could see your breath!) Jesse did go in and out to see what they were going through. I think if I were to runn one of those I would want to have a complete spare truck!

One of the big differences between teams was how quickly they swapped the transponder. AND to be fair, I heard the director say that the transponder was supposed to be inside the truck body whereas it could be on the wing on the buggies. The winning team's truck had the transponder on the outside. They saved about 10-15 seconds each sawp. And they won by one second. You do the math. BUT, I just found out that two of the three drivers on that team are only 16! That is pretty cool.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I'd do a race like that in a heartbeat. I'm sure my son would go with me, even my oldest if he wasn't in Maryland! Off Road rules!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

$100 a team. Winner takes 1/2 the proceeds. Prizes equaled 3/4 of the take I think. I will let you know when the next one is coming. You can sleep on our floor! If you come, Jesse and I will come out of retirement and join you!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

With the new year it’s time to go through and do a little house cleaning. Those of you that have been around here know that at the beginning of each year we go through and suggest that older larger threads get closed and new ones get started.

This is done for a number of reasons. One is to keep the information at fresh and not overwhelming for new visitors. If they see a thread with 150+ pages they are much less likely to go through the thread to get information. This also makes sure the info in the thread is no more then a year old.

Also, long threads have a bad effect on server load and we like to try and keep that manageable.

What I would suggest is that a regular here start a new thread putting a link in it to this thread. Once the new thread is started I will then close this thread.

Thanks!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Uh oh, does that mean we're to yakitty? LOL! I guess we'll start a new one then.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

New therad started at http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=139957


----------

